# The Wayfinders - Expedition to Tempest Isle



## SelcSilverhand

The continuation of Who Wants to Be a Wayfinder


You spend the next several days enjoying yourself in town. Despite your rocky first impression the last time you were here, your second visit is much more pleasant. With some coin in your pocket for the first time since entering the University, you finally have the opportunity to enjoy some old hobbies. There are dozens of restaurants offering local cuisines and exotic foods from Qbarra, the Talenta Plains, and the Mror Holds. Being a large port city, Cliffscrape also hosts a large bazaar that occupies two entire tiers. You see countless baubles, jewels, art sculptures, magical creations, and even a bustling exotic animal market. For the more culturally minded, there are four playhouses, open air concerts, and art studios in the city. Despite the civilized trappings, you are often reminded that the city is still a dangerous place. Fights abound in the streets and there are few guards around. The ones that you do see seem more concerned with protecting certain businesses or houses belonging to the local sea prince than helping citizens. The attitude of the people clearly reflects this lifestyle. Survival of the fittest is their credo, hardship and danger makes them stronger than the "soft skinned" folk that spend their lives on the mainland.

Five days after putting ashore, a message from Creidan finds its way to you informing you that the preparations are nearly completed for your return voyage. The next day is spent in meetings with Creidan as you go over details of the expedition. He has prepared one of House Tharask's caravels, a three masted sailing ship, to carry a scouting crew to the island. Along with the 10 man sailing crew, he has hired on an additional 10 men to setup a camp and assist in scouting. He has arranged the purchase of a scroll of Sending to allow for communication once you have something of significance to report. His mission for you is to scout out the mining operation, disrupt their work, and where possible eliminate the enemy. He reminds you that these people might have prior claim to the site, but their attacks on passing ships brands them as pirates. This removes any legal protection, limited as it is in Lhazaar Principalities.


----------



## Mista Collins

The five days off were nice. With the new set of Mithril armor from their last excursion for House Tharask, Seria was able to sell off her old set of leather and use some of that money to enjoy the city. Definitely spending as much of the day as possible taking in the city in its safer areas, she was learning a lot about the Lhazaar culture. The people here are a rough and ready sort. Though this gives the city an exciting feel, it also makes for a possibly dangerous place to be.

Hearing word from Creidan on the plans was comforting. Seria was happy that House Tharask wasn't gonna leave them out completely. Ready for what lies ahead, Seria almost has a look of excitement on her face that is similar to the one she had when they left Aundiar.


----------



## Bront

OOC: Subscription post, will have more soon


----------



## SelcSilverhand

All hands are summoned to the docks the night before you set out. The mercenaries hired by Creidan look like hard men, most of them hailing from this region. They look like veterans of many battles with white scars crisscrossing their leathery skin. All of them carry aboard weapons and armor along with their sea chests. The captain, a dark skinned man with a thick beard, barks orders to the new crew. When you board he studies you with a cold calculating gaze before speaking in a harsh tone. "I am Captain Irestone, and this is my ship 'The Hound of the Deep'. This is no pleasure yacht, and you are not honored guests. I expect you to pull your weight while aboard my ship or you'll learn breath water, dragged beneath the keel. Stow your gear in the lower deck, stern section. Creidan paid extra for a room so you'll not bunk with the rest of the crew. We sail at dawn." He dismisses you as he returns to overseeing the final preparations. His crew rushes about, dragging aboard casks of water, rum, and food stores. Moving towards the stairs down, you get a good look at the ship itself. Unlike Captain Fairwright's ship, this one seems rigged for a battle. Much of the space on the upper deck is taken up by a heavy catapult on a rotating disk. The forcastle sports a heavy ballista and a dozen steel tipped bolts. 
The stairs to the lower deck lie near the catapult in the center of the deck. Through the heavy door you see a well lit commons area. There are tables and benches bolted to the floor and walls. Near the bow is a large room where the mercenaries have setup their hammocks. The room next to them houses the kitchen. The sailors carry their few possessions down to the bottom deck and setup their own beds amidst the stores of supplies for the journey. The supply sheet Creidan showed you listed climbing supplies, rope, tents, medical supplies, and a dozen other useful tools for surviving in the wild. Your own room on the lower deck is small and feels a bit cramped once you are all inside.
It isn't until midnight that the noises from the upper deck die down as the crew finishes loading the last of the supplies. At first light the ship sails out of the harbor with the morning tide.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The seas are rougher now that the season is growing late. The changing temperature gives rise to storms that blow up quickly. The ship rides smoother than the pinnace you traveled in before, but even this larger vessel rolls heavily in the stronger storms. More than once you find your self struggling to hold down a recent meal.
When the seas are calmer, the passengers spend their time up on deck. The mercenaries keep out of the sailors way after barked threats from the captain on the first day at sea. Few lift a hand to help them and they seem to spend a majority of their time gambling or harassing your party. Seria and Whisper are often the recipients of catcalls and leering stares. After a demonstration of their skills in blade work and arcane arts the mercenaries thankfully keep their hands to themselves, though it doesn't stop them from admiring from a safe distance. Johan and Midian are challenged several times to feats of strength and skill. Arm wrestling is popular along with weight lifting. Gambling and Fishing are also popular, with the winner being the one with the largest catch at the end of the day. While Johan finds himself often in the winners circle for the feats of strength, it is Midian who consistently comes through with the largest catch of the day. Knowing his profession, you secretly assume he simply talks his fish into his nets.

It is the sixth night out at sea. Half of the sailors are on deck, one in the crows nest, two near the forecastle, one at the stern, and another at the wheel. The four of you just finished your meal up on deck and are preparing to head below for some rest. Midian first spots something amiss; a trail of water from the railing to the main mast. 


OOC - Post actions, and initiative


----------



## Mista Collins

At the mention of the trail of water out of place, Seria places her right hand on the hilt of her rapier and peers up towards the top of the mast where the trail leads.

Seria Initiative (1d20+3=10)


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian pulls out his bow, though he's unsure what the water trail might signify.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative (1d20 2=12)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper, standing at the bow of the ship...that and the stern her favorite place to be...glances back and notes her companions discomfort. Nothing on the ship seems out of place, but she starts walking towards them anyway to see what the matter is.

(Normal move only)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Seria
[SBLOCK]
You follow the trail of water up the center mast towards the crows nest. Peering upwards at the dark night sky, you don't see any sign of the sailor on lookout in the nest. The stars twinkle in the sky overhead, but you feel like something is out of place. You abruptly realize that the stars appear distorted, as if the light is being bent in an odd fashion. The distortion moves from the crows nest down to the yard arm as you watch.
[/SBLOCK]

Johan, Midian, and Whisper gather near the center mast while Seria stares upwards towards the sails. Midian crouches down and examines the water trail, trying to determine what caused it. He puts his fingers into the water and pulls them back trailing a bit of slimy fluid. 

Johan, Midian, Seria
[SBLOCK]
You hear a series of soft splashes and thumps from the water, as if something had bumped against the side of the hull. A curious sea creature or debris perhaps?
[/SBLOCK]

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Init Order
Midian
Seria
Johan
Whisper

Spot checks (1d20 1=17, 1d20 2=12, 1d20 7=12, 1d20 9=25)
Johan Init (1d20 1=8)
Whisper Init (1d20 2=3)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins

As the others gather around the center mast, Seria relays the news to them. "It appears whatever caused that trail is now up on the yard arm. I noticed faint distortion move from the crow's nest. I think it is disguised or near invisible. we should alert the Captain and crew."

She draws her rapier and moves to the nearest crewman to alert him of the threat of possible danger.


----------



## jkason

SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Johan, Midian, and Whisper gather near the center mast while Seria stares upwards towards the sails. Midian crouches down and examines the water trail, trying to determine what caused it. He puts his fingers into the water and pulls them back trailing a bit of slimy fluid.




Midian sniffs at the fluid, trying to remember if he's learned about it in his studies, then he hears the thumping, and motions to the others as he readies his shortspear. Mentally, he nudges Seeqir to see if the squid has noticed anything out of place near the ship.

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure if it applies, but Know: Nature vs. slime trail (1d20+9=20)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper invokes her defensive magic (Shield), and looks up at the crow's nest, though she knows her eyes aren't nearly as sharp as Seria's.

"I knew I should have focused on Glitterdust," she mutters to herself.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Midian
[SBLOCK]
Remembering "Qnath's Almanac of the Eastern Seas", you narrow the possibilities down to a few species. The trail is not very large, indicating a medium sized creature. The slime is likely made by some kind of reptile or amphibian. You think it could be a Sahuagin or one of the merfolk. 

Through your empathic link, you sense Seeqir slowly rousing from his slumber, then suddenly snap alert. You sense danger and fear.
[/SBLOCK]

Seria moves towards the sailor standing at the wheel and tells him what she saw. He peers upwards at the mast for a moment, then shakes his head, obviously not seeing anything. He turns to the sailor behind him and tells him to go wake a few of the mercenaries just in case. He tells you that if it is a wild goose chase that you'll be explaining to the mercs why you dragged them all out of bed. The messenger barely makes it down in the hold when there is a loud snap from the center mast. Looking upward you see the sail pulling free from the yard arm. The sail crumbles to the deck, covering the hatch the messenger just ran down. Midian leaps out of the way with a nimbleness even Seria would envy. Looking upward, you see the distorted shape leaping from the center mast to the forward mast. The thumping on the sides of the boat becomes clearer as something begins climbing the side of the ship. Suddenly, pale chitinous shells appear at the sides of the ship. Massive pincher claws grip the railing and smaller legs propel the monstrous crabs onto the deck. At the front of the ship, Whisper also sees serpentine forms slithering over the edge of the deck. Eels, or snakes, she can't quite tell as the immediate danger of the crab near her draws her attention away.




MAP
[SBLOCK]


		Code:
	

    ||
   |XX|
  |    |
 |--H---|
 v      |
 v  O   |
 |  ####|
 C  ####|
 | W####|
====O=====
 &&&&&&&&
 |M  J  |
 |      |
 C  O   C
 |  S   C
 |--H---|
  |  X | 
   |  |  
    ||   

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
X : Sailor
C : Crabs
v : Serpents

H : Stairs
0 : Mast
& : Fallen sail


Init Order
Midian
Seria
Johan
Whisper
Sailors
Bad Guys

OOC
You can climb over the sail with a full round action, but are flatfooted while doing so since you're navigating a tangle of rope and uneven footing.



Whisper spot ( bonus) (1d20 6=25)
Midian Reflex (1d20 3=23)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins

> He tells you that if it is a wild goose chase that you'll be explaining to the mercs why you dragged them all out of bed.



"And if I'm right, you might be pulling their dead bodies from bed later." Seria says with a stern look on her face. "Which one do you prefer?"

As the mast falls and the creatures climb over the sides of the boat, Seria takes a few steps up the stairs in order to give herself a tactical advantage. She tightly holds her rapier in hand waiting for any of these creatures to attack her.


----------



## Shayuri

(nngh! Crab...battle...)

Attack: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1514096/
Damage: 5 (+2 dex) http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1514098/

Whisper incants and hurls a shard of scintillating ice at the crab coming onto the deck near her!


----------



## jkason

((OOC: Would jumping across the sailstuffs be considered a 5 foot or a 10 foot jump for purposes of determining DC?))


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC - We'll call it a DC10 with a running start.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> OOC - We'll call it a DC10 with a running start.




(OOC: Hrm. Double that without a run--since Midian's too close. Hrm. Maybe later in the round, then.)

Midian barks out something unintelligable, and a burst of light explodes in front of the nearest crab.

"I think it's some kind of merfolk on the mast, maybe even a Sahuagin" he says. 

[sblock=OOC]Casting Flare. DC 13 Fort save or crabby is dazzled.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Johan, seeing Whisper cut off from the rest of the group, backs up and then leaps across the fallen sails. Whispers bolt of ice spears the crab crawling towards her, splintering part of its carapace. The crab staggers backwards for a moment, before continuing its advance. The two sailors near the bow quickly recover from their shock and pick up gaffs. The first charges down the steps at one of the snakes. He jabs at it with the gaff but misses. The snake in turn sinks its fangs into his leg. On the other side of the sail, The crab crawls down off the railing onto the deck. It advances towards Seria, clicking its massive claws menacingly when a bright flash explodes in front of its eye stalks. Midian's spell dazes the creature. It staggers back and forth in confusion. The two crabs on her right finish climbing over the railing and advance towards her.



Seria - You can take your readied action since the crabs were moving towards you, add in a +1 attack bonus for elevation on the staircase. Add it in with your next round posts.

MAP
[SBLOCK]


		Code:
	

    ||
   |  |
  | X  |
 |--H---|
 | vX   |
 |  O   |
 |  ####|
 |Cv####|
 |JW####|
====O=====
 &&&&&&&&
 |M     |
 |      |
 |C O   |
 |  CC  |
 |--S---|
  |  X | 
   |  |  
    ||   

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
X : Sailor


H : Stairs
0 : Mast
& : Fallen sail


Init Order
Midian
Seria
Johan
Whisper
Sailors
Bad Guys

OOC
You can climb over the sail with a full round action, but are flatfooted while doing so since you're navigating a tangle of rope and uneven footing.


Johan Jump (1d20+3=13) 
Crab Will Save (1d20=5) 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins

Though Seria was prepared to meet the crab with her rapier, the sudden shift of the boat as it was moved by the ocean's waves threw her off balance and she missed wildly.

Gaining her composure she thrusts forward with her rapier once more, barely causing the crab any harm.

[sblock=rolls]Attack#1: 1d20+5=6
Attack#2: 1d20+5=20
Damage: 1d6=1[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Seeing that Johan has gone to Whisper's aid, Midian moves to help Seria. Swinging around the mast to flank one of her crab threats, Midian stabs out with his shortspear.

[sblock=OOC]Moving to flank on the diagonal with Seria and the crab on her right. Don't think I hit, but maybe she can get some sneak attack damage out of the flank.

Flanked attack vs. crab; damage (1d20+6=12, 1d6+1=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Concentration check to cast defensively: 24  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1524845/
Magic Missile damage: 6 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1524847/

Realizing she has nowhere to go that won't threaten her with stumbling or tripping, Whisper stands her ground against the mighty crab and hastily casts a spell as she ducks and weaves to avoid its claws. Her hands flare with arcane power, and she hurls a pair of energy blasts at the crustation!


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Midian's spear bounces off the shell, unable to piece the slick surface. Seria's dagger has more luck, but the blade enters at a shallow angle and does only slight damage. As Johan swings at the crab in front of him and Whisper it raises a claw and swats the weapon away. Whispers magical attack splinters the shell of the creature, causing it to ooze disgusting ichor. The entire deck echoes with the sound of the crabs clacking their pincher's as they attack. Luckily none of them manage to get a grip on you. The two sailors at the front of the ship continue to struggle with the two serpents. The sailor that was bitten swings his weapon weakly and misses, but the second manages to impale one of the creatures. From beneath the sailcloth you can hear shouts as crew below struggle to get out from the lower decks. 

Midian, Seria
[SBLOCK]
While you are battling the crabs, you suddenly hear a _whoosh_ sound as something whips through the air nearby. A soft _splorch_ sound comes from the mast, followed by a hissing. Out of the corner of your eye you see a green blob now sticking to the rear mast. The wood hisses, pops, and gives off an acrid odor as the mast is slowly eaten away.
[/SBLOCK]



OOC - Johan's roll Johan sword (1d20 8=10, 1d8 3=4)


----------



## Mista Collins

'We have an air born assaliant!" Seria shouts as she plunges her rapier forward. Even with the tactical advantage of her elevated positon the a flanking ally, she still misses her target.

Attack, Damage, Sneak Attack (1d20+7=10, 1d6=3, 2d6=8)


----------



## jkason

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> 'We have an air born assaliant!" Seria shouts as she plunges her rapier forward. Even with the tactical advantage of her elevated positon the a flanking ally, she still misses her target.
> 
> Attack, Damage, Sneak Attack (1d20+7=10, 1d6=3, 2d6=8)




Midian curses under his breath, wondering if his magics can counteract the damage to the masts, but deciding the present threat is more important. Desperate, he puts all he has into trying to skewer the crab.

[sblock=OOC] Shortspear attack; damage (1d20+6=11, 1d6+1=4) If I can, I'll add an action point to the attack roll: Action Point (1d6=6)[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

You hear the sounds of cloth tearing as the sailors and mercenaries trapped below decks begin cutting through the sailcloth. The sharp points of their swords appear through the cloth as they stab and tear. Seria's dagger skips off the hard carapace of the crab. Its swaying motion makes it hard to target the soft flesh you can see beneath it. Midian's spear manages to pierce through as he strikes from behind. Johan's sword and Whisper's magic finish off the crab in the front section, though the serpent still threatens them. It strikes at Whisper but rebounds off her invisible shield, a narrow miss! The remaining crabs strike with their massive claws. The one that Midian had dazed shakes off the magical effect and turns on him. Its massive pincher's catch his leg and crush it between them. It opens its jaws wide as it tries to drag Midian in to feed. The other crab catches hold of Seria with one of its pincher's and attempts to pull her off the stairs. The rear mast continues to pop and hiss as the acid eats deeper. From the front of the ship you hear a crack as the forward sail begins to droop. The ropes holding it in place dangle loose as they are cut free one by one.

Midian, Seria
[SBLOCK]
Grapple check for Midian - DC27
Grapple check for Seria - DC20
[/SBLOCK]


Rolls
[SBLOCK]
Johan Sword (1d20 8=22, 1d8 3=5)
Whisper Concentration check for defensive cast (1d20 9=24)
Whisper Magic Missile (2d4 2=6)
crab vs Midian (1d20 4=20, 1d20 4=16) 2 hits
crab vs seria (1d20 4=21, 1d20 4=14) 1 hit
snake vs whisper (1d20 4=15) 0 hit
Damage - 2 Midian, 1 Seria(1d6 2=6, 1d6 2=5, 1d6 2=3)
Crab Grapple vs Midian (1d20 8=27)
Crab Grapple vs Seria (1d20 8=20)
[/SBLOCK]

MAP
[SBLOCK]


		Code:
	

    ||
   |  |
  |    |
 |--H---|
 |  XX  |
 |  O   |
 |  ####|
 |Cv####|
 |JW####|
====O=====
 &&&&&H&&
 |      |
 |      |
 |CMO   |
 |  CC  |
 |--S---|
  |  X | 
   |  |  
    ||   

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
X : Sailor


H : Stairs
0 : Mast
& : Fallen sail


Init Order
Midian
Seria
Johan
Whisper
Sailors
Bad Guys

OOC
You can climb over the sail with a full round action, but are flatfooted while doing so since you're navigating a tangle of rope and uneven footing.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins

Fighting as hard as she can to avoid becoming this crab's meal, Seria's efforts prove to be unsuccessful as she can't out muscle the crab.

Grapple check (1d20+3=10)


----------



## Shayuri

(assuming the crab near whisper is dead...I think you said it was, but it's still on the map...)

Whisper hears Seria cry out and risks a glance over her shoulder as the snake's head glances off her protections. She hisses a curse and, keeping a wary eye on the snake's movements, casts a spell and makes a flinging gesture over her shoulders. Another pair of arcane bolts whiz erratically over the ship's deck to strike the crab holding Seria!

(Magic Missile...argh, getting low on these...Go ahead and roll damage for me if you like, or I'll roll when I get home tonight.)


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian gasps at the pain of the crab's claws, struggling to free himself. It seems hopeless, but with one last, desperate lurch, he breaks the creature's vice-like grip.

[sblock=OOC] Hooray for Action Points! Grapple check + Action Point (1d20+4=23,  1d6=5)[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Midian strains against the vise-like grip of the first giant crab. He grabs the pincher's in both hands and with a herculean effort, he pries the claws apart. He hears a pop from the crabs pincher as the sinews inside tear. He shakes the crab off for a moment but it attacks again and manages to latch onto him once again with the remaining claw. Seria struggles against her assailant but the crab proves to be too strong. It drags her down the stairs back onto the main deck. The third crab scuttles forward and latches on with its claws and Seria finds herself in a tug of war between the two beasts. The second crab manages to pull her free from the third crab, keeping its food to itself. 
Across the fallen sail, Johan swings hard and chops the snake neatly in two with his longsword. He turns, seeing the others being overwhelmed and begins crossing the tangled sailcloth as quickly as he can. Whisper spies Seria torn and bloody in the claws of the crabs and sends bolts of magical energy to strike the second crab. The impact shatters its carapace and sprays ichor across the deck. 
From below decks you can finally see the sailors beginning to emerge from the hold. The first of the mercenaries, a grizzled old man you know as Rouark, comes up on deck with a serrated longsword in hand. The sailor at the wheel of the ship calls out that there is something in the water. At the front of the ship the sailor with the gaff suddenly shouts in surprise and flails the hook around at something unseen. 

Midian, Seria
[SBLOCK]
HP's
Midian 19/34
Seria 3/17

Midian Grapple DC (1d20 8=26)
Seria Grapple DC15 (lowered from previous check due to Whispers damage)
[/SBLOCK]
Rolls
[SBLOCK]
Johan attack vs snake (1d20 8=20, 1d8 3=9)
Whisper Magic Missile (2d4 2=5)
crab grapple check to move Seria (1d20 8=22)
Seria opposed Grapple check (1d20 3=11)
Crab3 vs Seria (1d20 4=16, 1d6 2=4, 1d20 4=20, 1d6 2=7)
Crab1 vs Midian (1d20 4=12, 1d6 2=8, 1d20 4=15, 1d6 2=4)
Crab2 vs Crab3 grapples (1d20 8=13, 1d20 8=10)
[/SBLOCK]

MAP
[SBLOCK]


		Code:
	

    ||
   |  |
  |    |
 |--H---|
 |  XX  |
 |  O   |
 |  ####|
 |  ####|
 | W####|
=J==O=====
 &&&&&R&&
 |      |
 |      |
 |CMO   |
 | CSC  |
 |--H---|
  |  X | 
   |  |  
    ||   

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
X : Sailor
R : Rouark

H : Stairs
0 : Mast
& : Fallen sail


Init Order
Midian
Seria
Johan
Whisper
Sailors, Rouark
Bad Guys

OOC
You can climb over the sail with a full round action, but are flatfooted while doing so since you're navigating a tangle of rope and uneven footing.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

(meep! Serves me right for waiting to see what others are gonna do. )

Whisper curses under her breath and with a flick of her hands sends another pair of the crazily weaving twin blasts at the same crab she hit the first time, then turns her attention to the foredeck and tries to see what's going on up there.

"Go on and help Seria and Midian," she urges Johan. "I'll try to help up front!"


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Midian strains against the vise-like grip of the first giant crab. He grabs the pincher's in both hands and with a herculean effort, he pries the claws apart. He hears a pop from the crabs pincher as the sinews inside tear. He shakes the crab off for a moment but it attacks again and manages to latch onto him once again with the remaining claw.
> 
> The sailor at the wheel of the ship calls out that there is something in the water. At the front of the ship the sailor with the gaff suddenly shouts in surprise and flails the hook around at something unseen.




Midian struggles again, but this time can't manage to break free. Hearing that the sailor has seen something ahead, Midian reaches out with his mind, hoping Seeqir might be able to distract it, perhaps blinding it with his ink. He tries to send caution through their link, but can't quite suppress his own panic.

[sblock=OOC]Grapple check (1d20+4=21)[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins

Knowing she won't be able to break the grasp of the crab, Seria tries her hardest to attack the creature with her dagger she had drawn.

ooc: 1d20+3-4(for attacking with light weapon while grappled).


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Knowing that her only hope is to kill the creature, Seria stabs the crabs "face" as hard as she can. Her efforts are rewarded with a spray of ichor. The crab spasms in pain but does not release its hold. Its jaws open wide as it leans in close to her face when suddenly twin bolts of force slam into it, shattering its carapace and sending crab meat flying. It slumps to the deck, releasing its hold on Seria. Midian struggles mightily against the crab, but this time he cannot break free. The pincher's of the crab crush down hard, pulping his arm and leg. To his relief, Johan untangles himself from the sails and moves across the deck to assist him. Ruoark charges across the deck, but the slippery boards unbalance him and his attack goes wide. Another mercenary climbs up the stairs and clears away more of the sail. 

Whisper
[SBLOCK]
As you close on the sailors you can see the distortion clearer. It is centered on a form roughly six feet high. The sailors are jabbing the air wildly with their hooks but the darkness and the creatures invisible form make it hard for them to hit it. Suddenly, one of the sailors scream as the shape lunges forward. The magical field that hid it from view shimmers and fades. The creature is green in color, with darker stripes along its back like a tiger and paler on its belly. Four pairs of arms jut from its torso and a short, muscular tail with a crescent sharks fin extends from its rear. Its face has large, all black eyes and an over sized mouth filled with rows upon rows of pointed teeth. Its claws rake the sailor it has snatched and its jaws close over his face with a sickening crunch.
[/SBLOCK]
Midian
[SBLOCK]
You sense that Seeqir is violently struggling with something in the water, and you still sense fear through your connection.
[/SBLOCK]
MAP
[SBLOCK]

Seria attack and damage (1d20-1=19, 1d4=3)
Whisper Magic Missile (2d4 2=9)
Crab Constrict (2d6 2=6)




		Code:
	

    ||
   |  |
  |    |
 |--H---|
 |  XX  |
 | WO   |
 |  ####|
 |  ####|
 |  ####|
====O=====
 &&&&&H&&
 |      |
 |J     |
 |CMOR  |
 |  SC  |
 |--H---|
  |  X | 
   |  |  
    ||   

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
X : Sailor


H : Stairs
0 : Mast
& : Fallen sail


Init Order
Midian
Seria
Johan
Whisper
Sailors
Bad Guys

OOC
You can climb over the sail with a full round action, but are flatfooted while doing so since you're navigating a tangle of rope and uneven footing.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins

With a sigh of relief as the immediate danger of being eaten alive is gone, she lunges forward towards the nearest living crab in hopes of bringing it down.

ooc: 1d20+3 (1d4)


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian bites back on the scream of pain that starts from him, yanking against the crab's grip. The shock of pain has weakened him, though, and his efforts prove useless. 

[sblock=OOC]Grapple Check vs. crab (1d20+4=13)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper unleashes another double volley of magical energy, this time sending it to strike the four armed monstrosity that's just revealed itself!

Damage 7  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1548915/


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Seria slashes with her dagger at the crab nearby, but her weapon scrapes off the crustaceans hard shell. The mercenary across from her slams his sword down but merely staggers it for a moment before it resumes its attack. The crab holding Midian drags him another five feet closer to the railing. Johan hacks at it but can't find a chink in its armor. A second mercenary emerges up the stairway and charges Seria's crab, but misses with his attack. Whisper unleashes a blast of energy at the creature in front of her. The sailor carrying the gaff spears the creatures in one of the arms. The creature releases the sailor, his face a bloody ruin, and turns to face you. He rakes at both of you with his clawed finger tips, one arm raking the sailor across the chest. He gibbers at you in an unknown tongue, drops of the sailors blood flying from its lips.

Midian
[SBLOCK]
You sense a sudden burst of pain through your empathic link with Seeqir. Whatever he is fighting in the water struck a deadly blow.

New Grapple DC to avoid being moved: DC20
[/SBLOCK]




[SBLOCK]


		Code:
	

    ||
   |  |
  |    |
 |--H---|
 |  NX  |
 | WO   |
 |  ####|
 |  ####|
 |  ####|
====O=====
 &&&&&H&&
 |      |
 |J     |
 CM ORR |
 |  SC  |
 |--H---|
  |  X | 
   |  |  
    ||   

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
X : Sailor
N : Sharkman
R : Mercenary

H : Stairs
0 : Mast
& : Fallen sail


Init Order
Midian
Seria
Johan
Whisper
Sailors
Bad Guys

OOC
You can climb over the sail with a full round action, but are flatfooted while doing so since you're navigating a tangle of rope and uneven footing.


Crab vs Midian (1d20 8=20)
Merc vs crab (1d20 3=8, 1d6 1=6)
Johan atk vs crab (1d20 8=15, 1d8 3=4)
Seria attack vs crab (1d20 3=13, 1d4=1, 2d6=8)
Rouark (1d20 5=8, 1d8 3=7)
Sailor vs Sharkman (1d20 3=22, 1d8 1=4)
Sharkman vs Whisper and Sailor (1d20 1=4, 1d20 1=2, 1d20 1=7, 1d20 1=21)
sharkman claw (1d4 3=4)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins

Seeing Midian getting dragged towards the railing, Seria takes a few steps away from the crab she is in melee with and attacks the crab that has a hold of Midian.


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC note, crab lacks Dex bonus while grapplin'. )

Dismayed by the monster's resilience, Whisper backs up and launches another pair of magic bolts at the four-armed beast. Even as she did, she could feel her magic powers starting to ebb dangerously. How many more blasts did she have in her? Two? Three? Enough?

She very much hoped it would be enough...


----------



## Shayuri

(Ping for Johan and Seria, I believe)


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> The crab holding Midian drags him another five feet closer to the railing. Johan hacks at it but can't find a chink in its armor.  sailors blood flying from its lips.
> 
> Midian
> [SBLOCK]
> You sense a sudden burst of pain through your empathic link with Seeqir. Whatever he is fighting in the water struck a deadly blow.
> 
> New Grapple DC to avoid being moved: DC20
> [/SBLOCK]




Midian claws at the deck, hoping for some purchase, but he merely scrapes his nails across the boards. He face takes on an extra pain, too, as he whimpers, "Seeqir! No!". 

[sblock=OOC]Grapple to avoid dragging (1d20+4=11)  [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The crab reaches the railing, slowly dragging Midian a few feet at a time as it attempts to escape with its meal. Seria's dagger proves ineffectual against the crustaceans shell. Midian struggles harder as the beast reaches the railing. In the darkened water below he catches a glimpse of fins slashing at the surface. A white underbelly shows as a 12' shark rolls on its side to look up at you with its black eye. Johan steps forward with a loud cry and brings his sword down with all his might. A dull crack echoes across the deck as Johan splits its back. It spasms in pain, releasing its grip on Midian. It turns and raises its claws menacingly at Johan but before it can recover and attack the two mercenaries charge in. Their swords sever the crabs arms and half its legs. It collapses with a rattle at the railing. Teetering near the edge, Johan reaches out a hand to help pull Midian back from the edge. The second crab chases after the group and snaps at Rourk. It attempts to grab his leg, but the large man kicks free.
At the bow of the ship, Whisper incants another spell, releasing another set of magical bolts. The bolts strike the creature square in the chest. She can hear the sound of a rib snapping and sees black blood oozing from torn flesh. The sailor near her swings his gaff and hooks it in one of its four arms. The creature howls in pain from its numerous wounds. It's upper arms scratch at you while the lower ones reach down to grab a sailors corpse beneath it. Its claws rake Whisper across the chest as well as the sailor still standing before it rushes towards the railing dragging the body.



[SBLOCK]
Johan attack&damage (1d20 8=18, 1d8 3=8)
Seria attack&damage (1d20 3=11, 1d4=1, 2d6=7)
Whisper MM (2d4 2=6)
Rouark and second merc (1d20 5=24, 1d8 3=10, 1d20 5=12, 1d8 3=4)
Sailor with gaff (1d20 3=19, 1d6=3)
Sharkman (1d20 2=19, 1d4 3=6, 1d20 2=13, 1d4 3=5)
Sailor aoo (1d20 3=17, 1d6=1)
Whisper aoo (1d20 1=12, 1d4-1=2)
Crab vs Rourk (1d20 4=9, 1d6 2=5, 1d20 4=20, 1d6 2=4)
Crab grapple vs rourk (1d20 8=13, 1d20 5=23)
attack vs seeqir (1d20 7=10, 2d6 4=10)
Seeqir grapple and bite (1d20 4=9, 1d20-1=6, 1d6 1=7)


		Code:
	

    ||
   |  |
  |    |
 |--H---|
 N   X  |
 | WO   |
 |  ####|
 |  ####|
 |  ####|
====O=====
 &&&&&H&&
 |      |
 |J     |
 MRRO   |
 |SC    |
 |--H---|
  |  X | 
   |  |  
    ||   

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
X : Sailor
N : Sharkman
R : Mercs
H : Stairs
0 : Mast
& : Fallen sail


Init Order
Midian
Seria
Johan
Whisper
Sailors
Bad Guys

OOC
You can climb over the sail with a full round action, but are flatfooted while doing so since you're navigating a tangle of rope and uneven footing.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins

In serious pain, Seria bites her lip as she attacks the crab next to her hoping to bring it down.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper sucks a pained breath in and clutches the gash across her shoulders with a hand, trying to press her clothes into it to stop the bleeding. Sparks of arcane energy snap and fizz from her as she casts the spell again; waste energy as she overchannels power into a spell that can't use it all...but the only spell she has that can is the ice shard, and its potential for injuring allies is too great for firing freely into a melee...

(5' step back and casting magic missile...on defensive if the 4 arm has reach that I've seen)


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Relief flooding him as he's finally freed of the crab, Midian decides the crowd surrounding the last crab should be able to take it down. He turns his attention to their other opponent. Striding forward and drawing his bow, he lets loose an arrow at the sharkman.

[sblock=OOC]Moving to the edge of the fallen sail and drawing bow as part of movement.

Attack; Damage Shortbow vs. Sharkman (1d20+5=17, 1d6=3)[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Midian's arrow strikes the creature in the chest between the upper and lower arms. It staggers at the railing, dropping the sailors body at its feet. Whispers blast of magical energy strikes it in its back, shattering its spine. The creature collapses on the deck and lies still. Meanwhile, Seria takes advantage of the crabs distraction while it attempts to eat the Mercenary Rouark. She slips her dagger in between the legs and severs some muscle fibers. she withdraws her dagger just in time as Johan's sword crashes down on the creatures shell. There is a dull crack as the body splits nearly in two. The crab continues to fight for a moment before its tiny mind registers that it has lost half its body. It finally drops to the deck. 
The captain emerges on deck wielding a wicked looking serrated scimitar. He starts shouting orders for the crew to muster on deck. More sailors and mercs climb out of the hold and set about securing the deck. The forward mast creaks ominously above Whispers head. The sailor near the fore deck approaches the body of the creature apprehensively and jabs it with his gaff. The rear mast still smolders and pops as whatever material hit it continues to eat through the wood.


Midian
[SBLOCK]
Another overwhelming jolt of agony hits you through you empathic link. It ends as abruptly as it began and you feel a hollowness inside.
[/SBLOCK]


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Whisper MM (2d4 2=8)
Seria attack & damage (1d20 3=15, 1d4=2)
Seria sneak attack (2d6=4)
Johan Attack & Damage (1d20 8=27, 1d8 3=7)
Johan crit confirm (1d20 8=18, 1d8 3=5)
attack vs seeqir (1d20 7=21, 2d6 4=16)



		Code:
	

    ||
   |  |
  |    |
 |--H---|
 NX     |
 | WO   |
 |  ####|
 |  ####|
 |  ####|
====O=====
 &&&&&H&&
 |      |
 |J     |
 MRRO   |
 |S     |
 |--H---|
  |  X | 
   |  |  
    ||   

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
X : Sailor
N : Sharkman
R : Mercs
H : Stairs
0 : Mast
& : Fallen sail


Init Order
Midian
Seria
Johan
Whisper
Sailors
Bad Guys

OOC
You can climb over the sail with a full round action, but are flatfooted while doing so since you're navigating a tangle of rope and uneven footing.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian falls to his knees, gasping. In the midst of the chaos following the attack, he looks blank. Looking into empty space he says, "Seeqir, he's ... gone."


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper looks back at Midian, feeling a sympathetic stab. How would she feel if her familiar died? But there was no -time-...

"Stay clear from the railings for a moment," the changeling instructs. "We need something to wash this acid off with!"

She glances at the stricken druid. "Midian...I'm sorry, but we need you! Can you...make rain or water or something? If we lose both masts we haven't got a chance!"


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> She glances at the stricken druid. "Midian...I'm sorry, but we need you! Can you...make rain or water or something? If we lose both masts we haven't got a chance!"




Midian looks to Whisper, his eyes vacant for a moment. Then he seems to hear what she's said. Glancing to the mast, he pushes himself to his feet. 

"We're on the ocean," he says "I never figured we'd need water, so I didn't call the pattern. But maybe ... " the druid's eyes narrow as he reaches into the air, twisting his hand as a creaking sort of moan issues from his mouth. The outer layer of wood with the acid on it issues a similar sound as it warps outward, easily cut away from the rest of the mast.

[sblock=OOC]Or, rather, that's what I'm hoping happens. I'm trying to use Warp Wood to separate the acid-touched layer from the rest of the mast. I may be trying to do more than the spell calls for, but I figure it can't hurt to try. Of course, I also figure Midian would know the inner workings of the spell well enough that he'd be aware if it wouldn't work, so I'm hoping you'll let me amend the action if you rule it's a nogo.  [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins

As Midian and Whisper focus on the mast, Seria makes sure all the soldiers and mercenaries are all right. Though she isn't skilled in dressing wounds, she is willing to help where she can.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Rouark and the other mercenary approach the Captain to relay what they know about the fighting. At the front of the ship the sailor near Whisper kneels near his shipmate and extracts him from the dead shark-man's grip. He begins checking to see if there is any life left in him. At the rear of the ship, Seria looks over the two mercs that helped fend off the crabs. Rouark looks to be the only one injured as he moves about the deck with a slight limp from where the crabs pincher caught him. Her own wounds are grievous however from being crushed by giant pincher's and used in a tug-o-war. Midian works his magic on the mast, bending the wood inside out so that the damaged areas are no long deep in the mast. The acid coated section eats through its support and breaks off the mast. After looking at the warped wood of the mast, Midian can see that it will need to be mended and warped back into proper shape in order to return it to its original strength.

OOC
Seria is down by 14hp, Midian is down by 21hp, Whisper is down by 6hp, Rouark is down by 4hp.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Midian works his magic on the mast, bending the wood inside out so that the damaged areas are no long deep in the mast. The acid coated section eats through its support and breaks off the mast. After looking at the warped wood of the mast, Midian can see that it will need to be mended and warped back into proper shape in order to return it to its original strength.




Midian frowns. "I can try mending some of this, but I fear it'll still be unstable until I can warp it back properly tomorrow," he says. Touching the damaged portion of the mast, he whispers something, and as his hand glides over it, some of the wood seems to mesh itself back into place.

[sblock=OOC]Midian has one instance of Mending prepared. If it'll strengthen the mast, he'll use it there. If he needs another Warp Wood to really fix it, he might try it on the broken mast, though I'm not sure how large the break is / if Mending covers it.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins

As her adrenaline settles, Seria takes note of the wounds she took during the battle and kneels on the deck of the ship, exhausted.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper goes up to the shark-thing's body, pausing to help the sailors try to save their fallen crewmates first...but curious about what manner of creature has been attacking.

(Heal check to stabilize survivors: 16 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1578601/ )


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Whisper kneels over the fallen sailor and checks him over carefully. His face is badly mangled from the shark-man's bite, however he has a very weak pulse. She binds the wounds to slow the bleeding until a healer can get there. Johan approaches Seria and attempts to keep a straight face as he offers his paladin gift of healing hands. Closing his eyes and concentrating, you feel a flow of divine energy fill you and ease the pain of your wounds.
After examining the mast and casting his mending spell, Midian believes that it will be in no danger of breaking as long as it is not overly strained. The weather tonight seems mild, it should hold for another day. Already sailors are climbing the center mast carrying long bundles of rope to fix the rigging and raise the center sail. 
A few moments pass as the crew continues to assess the damage and repair what they can. The mercenaries move up onto deck armored and armed for battle. The captain questions those who were on deck about what happened with brief interruptions while he directs the repairs. A sailor climbs over the fallen sail cloth to check on Whisper and the fallen sailor. All conversation dies however when a deep-sounding horn call echoes across the water. Everyone stops and looks around nervously, wondering what new attack is about to be sprung on them. There is a shout up above in the rigging as one of the climbing sailors stops and slowly turns to face the water. He balances precariously for a moment before leaping overboard into the water. 

Whisper
[SBLOCK]
You heard a sound just before the sailor leaped. At the railing near the front of the ship you recognized a spell being cast, Suggestion. Peering into the dark water, you see 3 pale faces looking up out of the water. They look like women, each identical to the other, with long dark hair that clings wetly to their scalp. All that you can see of them are their heads bobbing at the surface.
[/SBLOCK]

OOC
[SBLOCK]
You have about 3 rounds between the last posts and when the horn blows if you would like to take other actions such as healing up.
Seria - Johan healed your for 8hp's. You're now only down by 6.



		Code:
	

      ||
     |RR|
    |    |
   |--H---|
   |X     |
   |X O  R|
   |W ####|
N  |  ####|
N  |  ####|
N ====OX====  X
   | R  H |
   |      |
   |  M   |
   | RO   |
   |SJ   R|
   |--H---|
    | XX | 
     |  |  
      ||   

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
X : Sailor
N : Water-Women
R : Mercs
H : Stairs
0 : Mast


Init Order
Midian
Seria
Johan
Whisper
Sailors
Bad Guys
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins

"Thank you. I appreciate it," Seria says to Johan with a smile. "But don't go getting any ideas."

As the horn sounds, Seria has a look of confusion on her face as the sailor jumps overboard.


----------



## Shayuri

"Over here!" Whisper calls. "They're casting spells from the water!"

She casts a spell of her own, directing a pair of whizzing little energy bolts to strike the central figure.

(magic missile...man, I hate blowing 2nd level spell slots on 1st level spells...but it's my best attack spell at this range )


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

[sblock=OOC]I seem to have forgotten we bought ourselves a CLW wand. Midian will use it at least once on himself, which leaves two more hits if the others want them. If not, since he's low enough, Midian will heal himself up to full if he can.[/sblock]

As the man falls overboard and Whisper calls her warning, Midian turns toward the railing, a series of whistles and clicks coming from him as he gestures with mistletoe. In the air above where Whisper indicated, oblong bodies begin to take shape.

[sblock=OOC]Swapping out Flaming Sphere for Summon Nature's Ally II, using the 1d3 lesser creatures version to summon Porpoises. If Midian has line of sight to the folks in the water, he'll summon the porpoises right there. If not, he'll do his best to guestimate and let the porpoises, er, fall where they may. They won't fully form until Midian's initiative next round.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Seria and Midian rush to the railing to see what Whisper is pointing at while Johan moves to the other side of the deck to see if he can help the sailor. Seria and Midian see the face of three women floating low in the water. Whisper incants her spell and launches two bolts of energy at the women. Two of the women are struck and vanish in a burst of spent magical energy. The remaining woman hisses angrily. You see the water around her churn and catch a glimpse of a slick, serpentine body. She incants a spell and launches a return salvo at Whisper. A glob of hissing slime, like the one that struck the mast, passes by her head only inches away. The sailor in the water looses a loud, terrified scream from the other side of the ship. The sailors on deck are shouting "Shark!". The rest of the crew are scrambling to throw rope to him, while the mercs are reaching for their crossbows.

Whisper
[SBLOCK]
You identify both spells. The effect your magic missiles dispelled was a Mirror Image spell. The spell the creature used on you in return was an Acid Arrow spell.
[/SBLOCK]




OOC
[SBLOCK]
I used the first roll for midian's hit points, there are still two more rolls to use on whoever you like. 
Midian 1st charge, two extra (1d8 1=8, 1d8 1=7, 1d8 1=5)
Midian : -13hps
Seria : -6hps
Whisper : -6hps



		Code:
	

      ||
     | R|
    |R   |
   |--H---|
   |X     |
   |X O  R|
   |W ####|
   |  ####|
N  |  ####|
  ====OX====  XW
   |    HJ|
   |     R|
   |M     |
   | RO   |
   |S    R|
   |--H---|
    | XX | 
     |  |  
      ||   

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
X : Sailor
N : Water-Women
R : Mercs
H : Stairs
0 : Mast
W : Shark


Init Order
Midian
Seria
Johan
Whisper
Sailors
Bad Guys


Ranged attack vs whisper (1d20 6=11, 2d4=7)
Random chance, Hit on a 1 (1d3=2)
Whisper second MM, hit on a 1 (1d2=2)
Whisper Spellcraft (1d20 10=29)

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian frowns as he finishes his call and a single porpoise appears, but the creature dutifully rams toward the water woman, even as Midian himself looses an arrow.

[sblock=OOC]Only managed to roll One porpoise, but I think he made a solid hit: Attack vs. figure in water. (1d20+4=19, 2d4=7)

Midian's ranged roll (not sure of all the modifiers, so I left it with just the basic bonuses for now): Shortbow vs. figure in water. (1d20+5=21, 1d6=2)[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins

Her enjoyment out on the high seas is starting to draw thin with all of these attacks. Her frustration gets the better of her and has an effect on her crossbow shot at the woman in the water.

[sblock=rolls]Attack & Damage (1d20+6=21,  1d8=1) Probably a hit, but very little damage.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The serpent woman in the water hisses in pain as a hail of arrows strike from all sides. Both Midian's and Seria's arrows strike true, while Whisper's hastily drawn crossbow is slightly off the mark. The porpoise squeals and rattles off a series of clicks and chirps before charging snout first into her. Its rigid nose plows into the creatures soft underbelly. The woman emits an inhuman screech as she turns her attention on the summoned creature. She opens her mouth wide revealing a pair of enlongated fangs that she sinks into the throat of the porpoise. The porpoise squeals in pain as the serpent woman wraps her body around the dying animal. The animals body is limp when she disentangles herself and turns to glare balefully at those still on the boat. 


[SBLOCK]
Whisper Attack and Damage w/ xbow (1d20 4=8, 1d8=8)
Serpent attack and damage (1d20 7=27, 2d6 4=9)
Serpent attack and damage crit confirm (1d20 7=25, 2d6 4=7)


		Code:
	

      ||
     | R|
    |R   |
   |--H---|
   |X     |
   |X O  R|
   |W ####|
   |  ####|
N  |  ####|
  ====OX====  XW
   |    HJ|
   |     R|
   |M     |
   | RO   |
   |S    R|
   |--H---|
    | XX | 
     |  |  
      ||   

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
X : Sailor
N : Water-Women
R : Mercs
H : Stairs
0 : Mast
W : Shark


Init Order
Midian
Seria
Johan
Whisper
Sailors
Bad Guys
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*poke*


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - I think the discussion in the OOC thread has us distracted. We're down to two players here. )


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC - Woops, sorry, I thought I had that thread set to email me when the new posts came in.


----------



## greenstar

OOC-Would Raysuldra be close enough to hit the serpent woman with a breath weapon?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*Start of Round 15*

The serpent woman in the water hisses in pain as a hail of arrows strike from all sides. Both Midian's and Seria's arrows strike true, while Whisper's hastily drawn crossbow is slightly off the mark. The porpoise squeals and rattles off a series of clicks and chirps before charging snout first into her. Its rigid nose plows into the creatures soft underbelly. The woman emits an inhuman screech as she turns her attention on the summoned creature. She opens her mouth wide revealing a pair of elongated fangs that she sinks into the throat of the porpoise. The porpoise squeals in pain as the serpent woman wraps her body around the dying animal. The animals body is limp when she disentangles herself and turns to glare balefully at those still on the boat. 

OOC 
[SBLOCK]
I've added the new players to the initiative list and the map. Each space is a 5' square. Use Invisible Castle to link your rolls. You can roll your own attacks, damage, saves, and some skill checks. If you use an ability that requires a check from me, such as trip + a followup attack if you succeed, make sure you post the result of a success or failure along with the original check. 
Example: Bob makes a trip attack against the orc, his trip check is 12, if he succeeds he rolled a 15 to hit for 8 damage.
[/SBLOCK]

Map
[SBLOCK]


		Code:
	

      ||
     | X|
    |X   |
   |--H---|
   |X     |
   |X O  G|
   |W ####|
   |  ####|
N  |  ####|
  ====OX====  XW
   |    HJ|
   |     R|
   |M     |
   | DO   |
   |S    X|
   |--H---|
    | XX | 
     |  |  
      ||   

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
X : Sailor
N : Water-Women
R : Raysuldra
D : Doral
G : Glaive
H : Stairs
0 : Mast
W : Shark


Init Order
Doral
Midian
Seria
Johan
Glaive
Whisper
Raysuldra
Sailors
Bad Guys
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

While he grimaces at the pain the summoned dolphin must feel, Midian maintains his focus. He knows the nature of his summoning magics mean the dolphin is not truly dead. Unlike Seeqir. And this was likely his murderer. He looses another arrow into the creature's side, trying not to think about how he's failed his companion this day.

[sblock=OOC]Shortbow attack; damage, round 15 (1d20+5=21,  1d6=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

The situation worsens and forces Glaive to act, at last. He hoped the "heroes" on the ship would hndle this situation without his help. Now he hopes, that no one will penetrate his magical disguise.

The dark-clothed human mercenary grips his longspear with one hand and points at the shark in the water. A red lightning races at the animal from his fingertips...

[sblock=ooc]Eldritch Blast (1d20+6=24, 3d6=9) penality for shooting in melee not included.

what is the #?[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

*Doral*

Doral grimaces as he takes in the situation.  He was hired to join the crew as a simple scout and that's how he liked it.  Now, however, he realized he had to act and reveal his abilities else his own life might be in danger.  He turns his _wand of magic missiles_ towards the serpent woman and fires.

OOC
[sblock]
Damage: 8, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1612307
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper gives Doral a startled look, then follows up with a very similar blast of her own, albeit it with two bolts of energy rather than three.

Damage: 7  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1612393/

"You could have saved some lives if you'd used that earlier," the changeling says irritably. And it was the lives lost she was upset about, she decided. Not that this -wand- was more powerful than she was. Of course not.


----------



## greenstar

Raysuldra leans over the side of the ship and decides to use her breath weapon to attack the shark attacking the sailor. She inhales deeply then exhales a cone of cold.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1612530/ Damage: 8


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Start of Round 16
The shark spasms and arcs out of the water as the eldritch blast and cone of freezing ice strike it. It thrashes, churning the water violently in its death throes before rolling over, still twitching along its muscular length. Johan manages to get a loop of rope over the sailor in the water and pull him closer to the ship. 
On the far side, Midian's arrow and the twin volleys of magic missiles strike the snake woman. Black blood spills from the wounds across her scaley body. She shrieks again in an unintelligible language, and casts another spell. After she casts, her mouth moves as if speaking, but you hear nothing.

Whisper - Make a Will save DC16
[SBLOCK]
Suggestion: You hear a whispering, sibilant voice next to your ear urging you to leap into the water and fight at close range to prove yourself.

If you failed your save you must follow the above course of action. Otherwise you shake off the effect.
[/SBLOCK]

Whisper and Doral:
[SBLOCK]
The spell the snake woman cast was Suggestion
Spellcraft, whisper doral (1d20 10=24, 1d20 6=26)
[/SBLOCK]

Map
[SBLOCK]


		Code:
	

      ||
     | X|
    |X   |
   |--H---|
   |X     |
   |X O  G|
   |W ####|
   |  ####|
N  |  ####|
  ====OX====   
   |    HJ-X
   |D    R|
   |M     |
   |  O   |
   |S    X|
   |--H---|
    | XX | 
     |  |  
      ||   

S : Seria
J : Johan
M : Midian
W : Whisper
X : Sailor
N : Water-Women
R : Raysuldra
D : Doral
G : Glaive
H : Stairs
0 : Mast
W : Shark
# : Catapult


Init Order
Doral
Midian
Seria
Johan
Glaive
Whisper
Raysuldra
Sailors
Bad Guys
[/SBLOCK]

OOC
[SBLOCK]
The #'s on the map are a large, rotating catapult for attacking other ships. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I'm sorry I didn't act sooner, my dear, but I simply lack your experience.  I hope not to disappoint in the future," Doral apologizes to Whisper in the most polite way he can manage.

After he sees that the serpent woman can cast magic he sighs and says, "Oh... I think that we've seen enough of that now."  He sends her a spell in return.

OOC
[sblock]
_Silence_ on the serpent woman.  DC=16.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

*Glaive*

After helping to save the sailor, Glaive moves to the other side of the ship, prepared to smite the snake-woman with his powers...

[sblock=ooc]Eldritch Blast (1d20+6=19, 3d6=10)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian says nothing, letting his bowstring sing again.

[sblock=OOC]Shortbow attack; damage (1d20+5=7, 1d6=6)  Not sure if I can add an action point (or if it does any good), but they're going away soon anyway, so what the heck. If it applies: Action Die (1d6=6)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Will save: 15
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1616430/
AP: 5
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1616431/

Whisper doesn't answer Doral right away...she's too busy heaving herself over the railing. At the last second, she catches herself with a foot, precariously hanging out over the edge and clearly fighting the compulsion with everything she's got.

"Nnnnno!" she yells, fists clenched, face contorted. "I will not submit to you!"

When she opens her eyes, they're bloodshot from strain, but despite the protesting knots of her muscles still trying to obey the imperative, she forces herself back onto the deck, nearly falling over as she does.


----------



## greenstar

Seeing Johan pull the sailor to the ship Raysuldra runs over to the other side of the ship. She loads her crossbow and fires a bolt at the snake woman. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1617285/


----------



## SelcSilverhand

As Dorel incants his spell, Glaive lets loose another powerful eldritch blast that sears the snake woman's midsection. Midian's arrow deflects when it strikes the edge of a wave and fails to hit the target. Raysuldra's arrow strikes a glancing blow along the creature's spine. Dorel finishes his spell and for a moment it begins to take hold, but the snake woman's will seems to be too strong to overcome, and his spell unravels. The spells and bolts draw the snake woman's attention away from Whisper as she in turn begins to cast a spell. Opening her mouth impossibly wide, four bolts of energy spring forward. Two of them strike Dorel in the chest, and the other two strike Raysuldra. Dorel and Whisper easily recognize it as the same spell they used moments before.


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Dorel - Silence DC16
Snake Woman Will Save (1d20 8=20)
Magic Missile, 1st 2 Dorel, 2nd 2 Raysuldra (1d4 1=4, 1d4 1=5, 1d4 1=2, 1d4 1=5)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

*Doral Kinsman the Human Beguiler*

Doral grimaces in pain, then fires another volley at the serpent woman from his wand.  "I'm beginning to regret getting involved, I must admit."

[sblock]
Damage: 6 points?!
Really bad rolls... http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1620914/
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

*Glaive*

_I have to end this fast, _Glaive thinks. Than he concentrates of another attack, hitting the snake woman with another red lightning to the chest.

[sblock=ooc]Eldritch Blast (to hit, damage) (1d20+6=22, 3d6=11)[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC
Crazy weekend, but I will have an update up first thing Monday.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper gets back to her feet and with a flick of her wrist and a flourish of her hand, summons a long, pointed sliver of dark ice into her grip. She hurls it at the serpent woman, and while her aim is dead on, there just isn't much force behind the throw...

(Ice Knife! And I think that's all her spell slots unless I've been miscounting...which is possible with the delays for recruiting. Just cantrips left. 26 to hit, 4 damage, and fort save DC 16 or suffer 2 points of Dex damage. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1627888/ )


----------



## greenstar

Raysuldra looks surprised for a second then goes back to emotionless. Her tribe had taught her to be stoic in battle. _K'gekknin!_ she thinks. Raysuldra fires another crossbow bolt at the snake woman again.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1627971/


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The final volley of attacks strike the creature in a spray of blood, scale, and water. The creature collapses and twitches convulsively down its length. A triumphant cry goes up from the sailors who scramble to get nets into the water before the body sinks. They struggle to haul in the body which turns out to be heavier than it looks. Stretched out on the deck, the creature is nearly ten feet long. Its head up close looks less womanly. Inch long fangs protrude from a mouth still distorted in a death grimace. Strands of black spittle drip from those poisonous fangs. Her hair is thick, ropey, an matted with seaweed. Her pupils are slitted like a snakes. From the neck down the body turns from human-like flesh to small scales covered in a thin slime like an eel. Oddly enough, for a creature with no hands, her ears are pierced and about her neck is a tight choker of black material studded with pale, rounded pieces of bone.
One of the sailors drags over the corpse of the four-armed monstrosity that Whisper killed. The creature is green in color, with darker stripes along its back like a tiger and paler on its belly. Four pairs of arms jut from its torso and a short, muscular tail with a crescent sharks fin extends from its rear. Its face has large, all black eyes and an over sized mouth filled with rows upon rows of pointed teeth. About its waist is a thick corded belt made from some kind of leather. A small sack dangles from it. About the creatures neck is a amulet that resembles a fanged mouth. 
After seeing that the danger is over, the Captain strides over to Johan. Johan looks up from the sailor he pulled aboard and shakes his head. The shark attack had been fatal. Johan covers the corpse with a bit of sail cloth to hide the terrible wounds. The Captain doubles up the watch for the evening and makes sure to include a few of the mercenaries among them. He announces that in the morning there would a burial at sea for the brave dead. The ship sails onward.



Midian, Whisper:
[SBLOCK]
Exp for the fight and time elapsed puts you at 5th level. Go ahead and update your characters and let me know when you're done.
[/SBLOCK]

Treasure
[SBLOCK]
1 amulet from the snake woman
2 Ruby earrings

1 amulet from the 4-armed creature
1 belt from the 4-armed creature
Inside the pouch:
	8 large pearls
	1 potion
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

Glaive kneels down and takes a look at the creatures possessions (using detect magic). Do them radiat magic?

"Hey, Raysuldra, first time we had to fight something like this." Glaive says to his fellow mercenary.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Glaive kneels down and takes a look at the creatures possessions (using detect magic). Do them radiat magic?
> 
> "Hey, Raysuldra, first time we had to fight something like this." Glaive says to his fellow mercenary.




OOC
Both amulets, the belt, and the potion radiate magic


----------



## greenstar

"Yes." The rest of the party gets a better look at Raysuldra now that the fight is over. She has a lean body and her pale blonde hair has many braids. She turns to Whisper and Midian who she hasn't introduced herself to yet. "I am Raysuldra. I think my last name translates to Icewind in Common."


----------



## Walking Dad

Glaive addresses the others: "Sorry, my name is Glaive, like the weapon."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

*Doral Kinsman*

"If there is a healer about, I'd much appreciate it," Doral says pointing to his two bruises that the magic missiles left along his ribs.  "My name is Doral Starrill and I hail from Breland."  He leans over the corpses and tries to see if he can ascertain any information the others might have missed.  "I'm signed up as a scout, but if this is the level of danger I can expect I might have to ask for a pay raise."


----------



## Walking Dad

"If no one else can... I have a wand that would help you to regenerate the damage. But if there is a priest on board, I would like to save the charges for later." Glaive says to Doral.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Midian Rightson," says the young druid as he surveys the deck and the damage caused. "Johan has a paladin's touch, which might do for those bruises. And we, too, have a wand against need."

As the captain speaks of a funeral, Midian looks down to the water, staring into the depths where his companion had sunk. He shakes his head free from the though, however.

"If Johan and Glaive can care for the wounded, I feel the need to retire briefly. You can count on me for the watch, and I believe I can finish repairing the masts in the morning."


----------



## Shayuri

"Call me Whisper," the masked sorceress says in a quiet voice to the others. "I'm glad we managed to attract skilled assistance for this..."  She glances at Doral, "...payment negotiations aside."

"I can, with some time, unlock the workings of those trinkets," she adds to Glaive.


----------



## Walking Dad

"That would be very helpful. My meager powers don't reach that far.

I will see if I can help some sailors with my wand."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I am sorry my dear, but we all need money and some of us have needs more than others," Doral says and bows to Whisper in a half-hearted apology.


----------



## Shayuri

She waves a hand dismissively.

"It's no trouble," she says. "Your pay isn't coming out of my pocket. By all means, ask for as much as you can get. There will be more danger where that came from, if we're right. Much more."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The few injured sailors accept the healing gratefully. The rest of the evening passes uneventfully. The crew relaxes the farther away from the troubled waters you get. In the morning the captain hosts a brief funeral to honor the death of the crewman. The remains are sent over the side and sink quickly out of site.
Midian studies the damaged mast and applies a few spells to repair the acid damage. The crew lets out the sails now that the mast can support the additional strain and the boat surges ahead. Over the next few days you have the opportunity to get to know one another a bit better. Using her Artificer's Monocle, Whisper is able to identify some of the items taken from the snake woman and the shark man. 
The rest of the trip is relatively uneventful. A squall blows through a few days out from the island, making the seas rough for two days. The grey clouds still cover the sky when the lookout shouts that he has spotted land. Shortly thereafter everyone can see the shore of the distant island come in to view. Closer now, you can see the rough, jagged shores of grey stone near the shore. The land slopes sharply upward towards the rim. The slopes are covered in thick green vegetation, spotted here and there by clouds of mist. The captain joins you at the bow and says that he's heard that the island is the remains of a long dead volcano. He says that three sides of the island slope upward, while the fourth has a more gradual slope to it. According to the stories he's heard from others who have been there, centuries ago the volcano erupted violently, destroying one side of the cone, creating the odd shape.  He says that the island is often wracked by storms and typhoons, giving it its name. There are a few natives, along with the occasional pirate camp, or shipwrecked crewman. After speaking with the navigator, the captain orders the ship to sail southwest. A few hours later the ship turns inward towards a sheltered cove. The ship drops anchor and the crew begin preparing launches to ferry over men and supplies. The captain asks you to help search for a suitable location to setup the expedition camp. Grey clouds on the horizon herald yet another storm closing in.


Kraken
[SBLOCK]
The low grey clouds and rising wind foretell of another storm blowing in as you stare upwards at the sky. Thunder rumbles from above the distant rim of the volcanic crater, reminding you of the menace that lurks beyond the slope. Your village on the northern facing side of the island has lost several of its hunters to the new unnatural creatures that stalk the jungles. Each death causes another hardship for the village. Each one used to bring in food that fed half a dozen others. Now everyones stomachs are tight as scarcity takes its toll.
One of the young villagers, a boy of hardly 7 summers, suddenly rounds a bend in the trail below you running for all he's worth. You stop him and listen as he breathlessly tells you what he saw. A ship, anchored in a nearby cove. Ships have landed before, but this one is uncomfortably close to the village. Pirates, smugglers, outlaws, and worse have landed before, though the village has rarely experienced good trade with passing merchant ships. The thunder rumbles again as the coming storm begins to darken the skies. You muse for a moment. Perhaps this ship is the portent you've dreamt of the last few weeks. 
Rising to your feet, you follow the village boy towards the cove to see if the god of storms has brought salvation... or death for your home.
[/SBLOCK]



Identified items
[SBLOCK]
Belt of One Mighty Blow (1,500gp) Pg 74 MIC
Amulet of Retributive Healing (2,000gp) Pg 69 MIC
Amulet of Teamwork (2,000gp) Pg 70 MIC
Ruby Earrings 300gp
Pearls 400gp
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

Whee! In the game, Hi all.

I'm not sure if any of the incomers would see this yet, so I'll leave it to Selc to decide who gets to read what. I've done the second block for people seeing him for the first time. The first is more a set-up, but it probably wouldn't hurt for others to read it.

[sblock="Kraken"]
Kraken stops at the edge of the beach where the ship is at anchor and watches as the boats are launched. He is not afraid of these newcomers. He has his sword, his magic and the storm god to protect him if things go bad.

Calmly, he sticks his falchion point-first into the sand and sets about building a small fire from driftwood before the storm hits. [If I can Take 10 on a Survival skill of +8, I figure this should be enough]. Soon he has a billy of water heating over a small fire and sits down beside it. He takes his sling from his belt and lays it on the sand beside him. Then he watches as the first figures drag their boat up in the surf.
(I noticed that I didn't purchase any basic gear for him, which I'll recitfy. I assume it's okay for him to have a few basic items of wilderness camping like a firemaker, a battered, blackened old billy can and a pouch of emergency food items. The rest of the stuff he can make from native plants on the island)
[/sblock]

[sblock="Kraken, at first sight"]
At the top of the beach, a shaggy man sits cross-legged beside a small fire, heating a billy of water which is supported in a cunningly-crafted cleft stick. Behind him, a huge square-bladed sword is stuck in the sand, shells and other small items tied to the hilt.

The man is in his late thirties or early forties - it is difficult to tell because his skin has been weathered to a fine leathery colour, bright blue eyes surrounded by deeply etched crow's feet. His hair has been bleached by the sun, and hangs in thickly matted locks about his head, his beard is little better. 
At first glance the man seems to be wearing a rough outfit of crudely-stitched skins, but a closer look shows that they overlay a well-made leather jerkin with more sea shells seemingly worked into the armour.

As you approach he gives a warm smile, his blue eyes almost disappearing under wrinkles. He is missing an upper pre-molar.

"G'day,"  he says. "Spirits said you'd come. Storm's blowing up, eh?  Fancy a brew?"
[/sblock]


----------



## greenstar

"I can scout ahead to see if there are any enemies, I have a potion of invisibility that could help with the task."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC - Anyone going ashore in the launch (which I assume is everyone) can see Kraken's info he posted.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				SelcSilverhand said:
			
		

> Over the next few days you have the opportunity to get to know one another a bit better. Using her Artificer's Monocle, Whisper is able to identify some of the items taken from the snake woman and the shark man.
> The rest of the trip is relatively uneventful. A squall blows through a few days out from the island, making the seas rough for two days. The grey clouds still cover the sky when the lookout shouts that he has spotted land.



Midian is civil but generally quiet at first, morning his animal companion, but the time he spends alone in reflection ends as the squall hits. Looking into the danger of the skies, he nods grimly. 

"Nature is cruel, and dangerous," he says mostly to himself, though he makes no effort to hide his personal revelation. "And nature gives me the gift of a companion, a tool it would be foolish not to use."

He frowns, adding, "But just as foolish to love a tool, as I have done."

The druid sequesters himself below for a full day as the seas roil below, and even as the lookout notes the land, he returns. watching the shore approach as if looking for something--or someone--who might be waiting.



> After speaking with the navigator, the captain orders the ship to sail southwest. A few hours later the ship turns inward towards a sheltered cove. The ship drops anchor and the crew begin preparing launches to ferry over men and supplies. The captain asks you to help search for a suitable location to setup the expedition camp. Grey clouds on the horizon herald yet another storm closing in.




Midian readily agrees. "We should have some help waiting when we arrive," he says.



			
				Dr Simon said:
			
		

> As you approach he gives a warm smile, his blue eyes almost disappearing under wrinkles. He is missing an upper pre-molar.
> 
> "G'day,"  he says. "Spirits said you'd come. Storm's blowing up, eh?  Fancy a brew?"




Midian pulls back a moment, looking around the man. 

"I expected someone to meet us," he says, "but I didn't think it would be human. I'm Midian, and--"

Before he can introduce the others, Midian's attention is drawn to the tree line, where a large ape is loping out onto the beach.

"Now that," he says, "Is who I expected." Without a hint of agression, the ape moves to the druid's side, and Midian and his new companion bow their heads to one another, and he returns his attention to the island's unexpected welcoming committee.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken tenses at the sudden arrival of the ape. One hand goes to the sling resting on the sand at his side, the other to one of numerous pouches scattered about his person. He watches the new arrivals for their reactions, and as Midian greets the ape, he relaxes.

"Strewth mate, that was a bit of a frightener!" he says with a grin. "You make friends pretty easily eh? You know the chant of animals?"

He gives the ape a nod of greeting. "Alright there, big fella?"

Patting the sand, he looks to Midian again.

"Siddown mate, the tea's nearly ready."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

*Doral Kinsman the Beguiler*

"Well, time to earn my keep it seems," Doral states as he joins the group going into the cove.

Once he arrives he seems oddly entertained by Kraken's reaction to the druid's new companion.  "Nice to meet you my friend.  My name is Doral Starrill of Breland and I would surely fancy a brew, although for right now I believe we will have to miss out on the opportunity.  Duty calls, and it promises money in return.  Now before we start wandering around aimlessly, what can you tell us of the area?"


----------



## Walking Dad

Glaive follows the others, staying in the background. He quietly observes the unfolding scene, using his powers to scan the odd man and his equipment for magic auras.


----------



## Dr Simon

"Doral, Midian. They call me Kraken," says Kraken. He gives Doral a wry grin.

"Easy mate," he says with a chuckle. "I can tell ya what ya want to know, but I talk better when me throat's wet, if ya know what I mean. I wouldn't go rushing off into the unknown if I were you. There's things in those trees that'll scare the $#!+ out of ya."

From another of his pouches he produces half a coconut shell and procedes to carefully pour the contents of his billy into it.

"Boraberry leaf tea," he announces. "Sure ya don't want any?"

[sblock="DM"]
As regards Glaive's assessment of his magic, Kraken has the following items - his falchion (stuck in the sand), his leather armour and his two types of magical slingstone (in seperate pouches). He has no spells active.
[/sblock]

OOC: Kraken spent his formative years amongst pirates, and the version in my head seems to have become a bit Australian in his personality. Hence he is likely swear freely yet amiably (within the Eric's Grandma guidelines of this board, of course). If this offends anyone, please let me know and he could swear in a super-tame Robert Jordan style instead.


----------



## Shayuri

The last one up the hill to see and be seen by Kraken is a woman in a charcoal grey hooded cloak that flaps and curls in the wind. Her dress manages to be conservative in that it shows no skin, and simultaneously revealing in that it clearly hugs her generous proportions with no room for error (think one of those high-necked Chinese style gowns). It is also grey in color; a light silvery grey on the upper portion, divided from darker grey lower down by a diagonal line running from rib down to the opposite hip. There are subtle silvery highlights all along the material that are only visible at certain angles, making it seem as if patterns are constantly emerging and vanishing over it as she moves. Her face is completely covered by a mask in the shape of a woman's face, though simplified to the point of iconism. Between that and the long-sleeved gloves she wears, the only thing one can see of her is her eyes through the holes in the mask.

She pauses on seeing the tableau before her, but when Kraken turns out to be friendly, she continues forward. When she speaks, her voice is clear and unmuffled, but quiet just the same.

"You may call me Whisper. So spirits said we'd come, hmm? What manner of spirits were these?"

(I've no problem with swearing, edited or otherwise. I think it's a cool bit of flavor, myself. )


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken seems more astonished by Whisper than by the sudden appearance of Midian's ape companion.

"Crikey! That's a fine frock you've got on, Miss," he says. "Bit fancy for the back country though."

He chuckles to himself, and gestures about him with his coconut shell cup. "Spirits of the land, Miss, spirits of the sky, spirits of the sea. Spirits of the storm too." He points to the darkening clouds overhead. "They tell me things in dreams sometimes. I dreamed a ship, might be yours, might not, the spirits didn't give me much to go on.". He leans forward conspiratorally. "To be honest, they're a bit bloody useless sometimes."

(OOC: Shayuri, the dress you're thinking of is the cheongsam).


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



			
				Dr Simon said:
			
		

> He chuckles to himself, and gestures about him with his coconut shell cup. "Spirits of the land, Miss, spirits of the sky, spirits of the sea. Spirits of the storm too." He points to the darkening clouds overhead. "They tell me things in dreams sometimes. I dreamed a ship, might be yours, might not, the spirits didn't give me much to go on.". He leans forward conspiratorally. "To be honest, they're are a bit bloody useless sometimes."




Midian nods, a rueful smile on his face as he glances back out to the water a moment. 

"Nature's fickle. It's hardly surprising that the spirits that inhabit it would be the same."


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper puts a gloved hand on Midian's shoulder in a gesture of compassion, though her expression can't be read beneath the mask. At that moment a black bird, a raven, swoops from the sky to land on her shoulder and regard the gathering with beady black eyes.

"Did the spirits tell you anything else of what was to come?" she inquires.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken takes a sip from his coconut cup.

"Depends." he says. "There's what the spirits think is going to happen, what I think is going to happen... and what you think is going to happen. Why did you come to this island?"

His demeanour changes from jovial to intense as he asks the question.


----------



## greenstar

Raysuldra, who had been silent until now, even with the ape, says "I am Raysuldra. We heard there were pirates here. Would you know anything about that?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"To tell you the truth, I came to do a little exploration.  Or at least that's what I'm being paid to do which is all the motivation I need.  Well that, and perhaps a good drink such as that you offer when I'm a bit more parched," Doral says with a friendly grin.


----------



## Shayuri

"We were hired," Whisper answers after Raysuldra and Doral have their say. "For the reasons you just heard, as well as interest in the dragonshards on this island. Do you know of them?"


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken gets to his feet and begins packing away his gear. He continues talking as he does so.

"Pleased to meet you Raysuldra," he says. "No pirates here that I know of, well...," he taps his chest and chuckles. "One ex-pirate maybe, eh? See..."

Kraken looks between Whisper, Raysuldra and Doral. "...I'm kind of a speaker for the folks round here. And kind of a protector too. " He plucks the large falchion from the sand and hefts it onto his back. "So it's me job to watch out for strangers coming in and kicking their weight around."

"I ain't seen no dragonshards, Miss," he continues to Whisper. "Leastways, not that I know of. Kind of crystal, ain't they? What we've got round here at the moment are a whole load of walking dead-fellas, making a bloody nuisance of themselves. You fine folks come looking for them at all?"


----------



## Walking Dad

"They call me Glaive. I just want to help!" Glaive says, wearing heavy clothes and a longspear.


----------



## Shayuri

"In a sense," Whisper agrees with Kraken.

"The undead are being created with the power of the shards, and for the purpose, we believe, of guarding them. So it seems our true enemy is the same. The pirates creating these creatures that plague you are the same pirates we're here to stop."


----------



## Dr Simon

"Good to meet ya, Glaive," says Kraken enthusiastically. He turns to Whisper as he finishes packing away his gear.

"Fair dinkum?" he asks. "Well, reckon that'd be about right. I was taught a fair bit by the old shaman of my village before he croaked. He said that the dead can't cross back once they've gone through the Veil. Sure, you get the odd ghost-fella who doesn't make the journey all the way, those who've left something unfinished, fella who didn't tell his wife he loved her, a pirate captain whose first mate double crossed him, eh? But once they've gone over, they can only come back if some cobber on this side of the Veil calls 'em. 

"So I reckon there'd be some cobber hereabouts with the chant of making a dead-fella walking. I know a chant or two that'd stop a walking dead-fella but I don't know many of the stronger chants. By meself, what if I went looking for this cobber and he put a chant on me, eh? So reckon if I helped you fine folks find these pirates and yer crystals, I'd be helping out my people too, eh?"

Kraken finishes his preparations by covering his small fire with sand. Bowing his head he intones a droning song:

"Spirit of the flame
Old Red Beard
Old Man Fire
For your gift we thank you."

This done, he looks around the newcomers with a grin.

"So, ready to go?"


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Dr Simon said:


> "So, ready to go?"




Midian points back out to the ship. "We're actually the advance party of our ship," he says. "So while I'd love to set out right now and tear this bloody necromancer to pieces, we have to find the crew a campsite first.

"Then we do some hunting," he says, perhaps a little too cheerfully.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken grins fiercely.

"Midian mate, I like your style," he says. "There's a spot just round the corner where a stream comes out from the trees, reckon that'd be a good place for your crew to camp. You want a bit of cover at the edge of the forest but don't go too far in. The blackflies'll eat ya alive."

OOC: Survival +8, Take 10 allowed to find a campsite?


----------



## Walking Dad

"I take it that the blackflies are some local vermin and not a cannibal tribe. I'm right." Glaive says, looking in the direction the 'hermit' pointed.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Walking Dad said:


> "I take it that the blackflies are some local vermin and not a cannibal tribe. I'm right." Glaive says, looking in the direction the 'hermit' pointed.




Midian, despite his dour mood of late, can't help but chuckle a bit at the joke.


----------



## Dr Simon

"Blackflies," says Kraken. "They're little black flies. The clue's in the name, mate.". He grins at Glaive as he says this to show that he's only teasing.

[sblock="DM"]
Assuming that Kraken has a vague idea of where the undead seem to be coming from, he'll lead the others there once thye are ready.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken stands up and surveys the land around him. After a moment of thought, he strikes out to the west cutting across some tangled patches of scrub bush. A short time later he steps out in a slightly lusher patch of ground where a trickle of water flows down the slope towards the beach. It looks like there will be enough open ground here to support the expedition camp. As you start to circle the area to ensure that there are no surprises, you begin to detect a faint odor of decay in the air. The farther you move upslope the more powerful the smell becomes. Hacking at the thick undergrowth, you stumble upon the remains of a fair-sized beast. It looks to be some kind of large reptile, nearly six feet long from snout to tail tip. It's foreclaws are thinner than its back legs, indicating it is a predatory biped. It's face is pulled back in a rictus of death revealing a mouth filled with pointed teeth. It's chest and stomach reveal large wounds now covered in fat, black flies.
Other than the discovery of carrion nearby, the campsite appears ideal. While part of the group begins clearing away some of the brush, a few return to the longboats to signal the ships to begin sending over supplies. By nightfall the tents have been setup and half of the supplies have been unloaded. The captain has already set his sailors to work refilling the water casks for the return trip. The promised rain begins near nightfall, drenching the camp in a downpour. Even with the logs stacked high in the firepit, the flames are sputtering and burning low. The few people still up and about light lanterns and sit huddled against the cold as they wait for the storm to let up. Near midnight, with the rain still coming down strongly, an inhuman shriek pierces the night some distance away upslope. More cries join in, creating a cacophony that carries far despite the sound of the rain falling. Soon everyone is awake as the sound grows closer.

OOC: Roll your Initiative


----------



## Walking Dad

ooc: initiative (1d20+3=20)

Devil's Sight should be still active. BTW, I wouldn't rest next to a giant monster carrion if I'm hunting undead...

Edit:
Action: Using darkness on small stone on my cloak.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC:  Initiative d20+6 =16 - forgot to add +4 for Imp. Initiative feat!

I agree with WD, I think Kraken would at least lop its head off before setting up camp.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Initiative for Midian; Garuk (Ape) at campsite (1d20+2=16, 1d20+2=22)

Midian swipes a piece of holly over his arms while muttering something that sounds vaguley like twigs snapping, and both his own and his ape's flesh briefly take on the pattern of tree bark.

[sblock=OOC]Casting Barkskin on himself and sharing it with animal companion. +2 enhancement to natural armor for 50 minutes[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral casts _invisibility_ on himself and moves towards the outside of the camp.

[sblock]
OOC: I rolled a '20' after not inputting the initiative die correctly.  I redid it:
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1645032/

Init: 14+3=17
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper gets to her feet and emerges from her tent at the racket, huddling a bit in her cloak from the driving rain. She casts a spell, sweeping a hand around herself in an arc. For a moment silver runes burn in the mud around her feet, making a tiny circle around her. Then they are gone.

Init: 7
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1645203/
(casting Protection from Evil on myself)

(In other news, the links in yer sig don't seem to work anymore...got a link to the Rogue's Gallery so I can put in my updated sheet? )


----------



## Dr Simon

Hm, should probably give you an action for Kraken too...

Draw falchion (not the weather for a sling), step outside to see what the noise is. He'll do a quick scan around to see if anything is noticable *away* from the centre of the commontion.

(Spot +2).

Argh, and I forgot my Improved Initiative - total should be 16!


----------



## Walking Dad

Shayuri said:


> ...
> (In other news, the links in yer sig don't seem to work anymore...got a link to the Rogue's Gallery so I can put in my updated sheet? )




ooc: Try to add '_www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=_' before the old number. That somtimes works.

BTW: Edited my post, adding an action.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

ooc: Adding that link worked for me. I think I will create a new thread though since most of those characters are long defunct.
Wayfinders: Tempest Isle Players Gallery
Here is the new link:


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Edit:
Before making camp, the expedition decide to dispose of the carrion. The corpse is dismembered to ensure that nothing rises.

Glaive spreads his arms and vanishes as a cloud of darkness spreads from where he stood. Doral incants a spell causing his outline to fade and vanish as well. You hear the crunch of twigs moving away from camp as Doral heads towards the sounds. Midian and Whisper focus their energies on protective magics for themselves. Kraken moves upslope towards the eerie sounds, trying to keep up with the sound of Doral's footsteps. Raysuldra moves out to the edge of the fire and peers outward into the darkness.

The sounds continue to close in, sounding more and more like a large number of creatures. You can hear hooting, shrill shrieks, and a faint trilling sound intermingled with it. A few seconds later the first shapes charge through the darkness. The creatures are long, scaley, and their slitted eyes reflect yellow in the light of the campfire. Their heads dart rapidly back and forth at the sight of the camp and their chests rise and fall with rapid breathing. You hear the sound of more pounding footsteps approaching, signalling the arrival of more beasts. The first two continue to race forward after a moments hesitation, angling towards the east side of the camp.

Kraken
[SBLOCK]
You recognize the beasts as a bipedal reptile. The creatures run in large groups and are omnivorous. You can't recall them ever approaching, or attacking, anyone from your village before.
[/SBLOCK]

Doral, Glaive
[SBLOCK]
The creatures are reptiles, about 8 feet long with slender bodies. Their necks and tail make up 2/3rds of their bodies. The darting eyes and head at the end of its long neck reminds you of a goose. They hold their arms close to their bodies, which end in three large claws.
[/SBLOCK]

OOC - See attachment for map. I've upgraded from ASCII characters 
The squares aren't perfect, but will do for now.

Initiative Order
Glaive - 20
Doral - 17
Midian, Ape - 16
Kraken - 16
Whisper - 7
Raysuldra - 
Creatures - 5

End of Round 1


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



SelcSilverhand said:


> A few seconds later the first shapes charge through the darkness. The creatures are long, scaley, and their slitted eyes reflect yellow in the light of the campfire. Their heads dart rapidly back and forth at the sight of the camp and their chests rise and fall with rapid breathing. You hear the sound of more pounding footsteps approaching, signalling the arrival of more beasts. The first two continue to race forward after a moments hesitation, angling towards the east side of the camp.




Midian almost feels relief as the creatures bearing down on them appear quite alive. Even as he sifts through his mental notes on reptilian life, he sweeps the holly in his hands across the ground, his voice rustling. The plants around the lead lizards twist and wrap themselves around the creatures, and a spread of plants leading back from them in the direction of the sounds also seems to be grasping for whatever may come near.

[sblock=OOC]Know (Nature) about dinos (1d20+9=19)

Midian's casting Entangle. Let's put the left and bottom edges five feet out from the lead lizards, spreading up and to the right (at least, that's where I'm assuming the sounds of more are coming from) to try to catch others that may be moving in. It's a 40 ft. spread, so it should actually cover squares not on the map if I'm figuring it right. 

DC 14 reflex save to only be slowed to half instead of entangled.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Keeping a wary eye on the creatures, Kraken mutters a brief chant to the spirits to protect him.

"Midian!" he shouts, "Can you talk to these buggers? It ain't like 'em to attack like this."

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
Cast _shield of faith_, +2 deflection bonus for 2 minutes.

Spells remaining:
0th level (Save DC 12) – _Detect magic, guidance, resistance (x2)_.
1st level (Save DC 13) – _Cause fear, magic weapon, obscuring mist*, shield of faith._

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

Glaive manifests his eldritch energies into a melee weapon, ready to attack any lizard that would approach him.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral will hold action as he waits to see how the creatures will react to Midian.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: Are the bushes/trees on the map difficult terrain.




OOC: Yes, it is light undergrowth so it costs 2 squares of movement to move into it.


----------



## Shayuri

Grumbling to herself about wasting her earlier ward, and making a mental note not to assume next time, Whisper casts another spell, shielding herself with an invisible barrier.

(Shield. Hee. Teach me to expect undead. )


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*Round 2*

Midian finishes invoking his spell and the undergrowth suddenly springs to life. Roots and twigs grasp and entwine around the long legs of the dinosaurs. The leading beast leaps free from a grasping vine and continues racing forward. It swerves suddenly as it nearly blunders into Kraken, then tries to race past him. The second beast is tripped by a root and goes down hard, plowing a furrow in the earth. There are more surprised squawks from farther in the darkness as more of the animals encounter the edge of the spell. Glaive hears a suddenly crashing behind him and turns to see another of the dinosaurs burst from the undergrowth behind him. It stumbles through the magical darkness uncertainly. 


Midian
[SBLOCK]
The darkness and rain make a precise identification difficult, however you think that these are a different species from the corpse you saw earlier this day. They have long, slender necks and tails, large eyes that reflect the light from your guttering campfire, and long legs for running. Their mouths look more like beaks and they move with speed and agility. You think they are some kind of omnivorous species pack species. Generally not dangerous on their own, but herds of them can stampede or turn on an attacker if they have the advantage of numbers. 
[/SBLOCK]


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Kraken and Doral can take attacks of opportunity on the first dinosaur as it moves by them if they choose. 
Glaive can attack the third one that has come out of the undergrowth next to him.


Initiative Order
Glaive - 20
Doral - 17
Midian, Ape - 16
Kraken - 16
Whisper - 7
Dinosaurs - 6
Raysuldra - 1


Dino Reflex (1d20 7=27, 1d20 7=15, 1d20 7=8, 1d20 7=17, 1d20 7=21)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

Glaive uses his namesake power to cleave into the approaching reptile.

[sblock=ooc]
Eldritch glaive (att vs touch; damage) (1d20+6=17, 3d6=12)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken neatly sidesteps the charging reptile and moves forwards.

"Don't waste your magic on these things," he shouts. His grip tightens on his falchion as he adds, "Save it for the the blighter what's chasing 'em."

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
I'll pass on the AoO and make a 'knights move' forward 3 and right 1 square. Risking a return AoO from the creature to test my theory...
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral swings at the first reptile, surprising himself as his dagger sinks into its flank.  He then prepares the ground for the creature that Kraken starts shouting about.  "Let's see how strong of a mind your new friend has, Kraken."

Attack of Opportunity and Spell
[sblock]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1657936/
Attack=23, Damage=2
Possible critical
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1657950/

He will cast _mage armor_ upon himself, then _daze monster_ on the creature about to appear.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Already raising her hands to cast a spell, Whisper pauses at the exhortation to see what the real threat is.


----------



## jkason

((OOC: Probably should have asked this before, but are we alone in the camp, or are there other crew members around? I'm mostly asking because Midian has a Hide from Animals prepped, but probably wouldn't use it if it only protects the party but not the crew))


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC - They'll still be on the ship for the first night, until a more permanent base camp can be set up.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



SelcSilverhand said:


> OOC - They'll still be on the ship for the first night, until a more permanent base camp can be set up.




"If I can tell what it is, I may be able to mask those of us not already masked," Midian calls, running around in an attempt to get a look at what might be after the pack dinos.

[sblock=OOC]Nature's step should mean Midian can ignore any of the undergrowth as concerns restricted movement, so he'll take a double move toward the upper right, steering clear of the running beasties and trying to get a look at / identify whatever's chasing them.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Glaive aims a devastating attack on the creature in front of him. It nearly kills the beast who shrieks in pain and surprise at the attack. It stumbles forward toward him, it's beak snapping in his direction. Dorel's blade cuts a deep gouge down the flank of the dinosaur passing him. The creature shrieks as well, but continues its headlong flight and soon disappears into the darkness. Kraken moves closer to the fire, holding his blade at the ready while trying to pierce the darkness to see what approaches. Whisper remains at the ready to see what might approach. Midian leaves the safety of the fireside to dash into the undergrowth. His ape chuffs loudly and knuckle walks after him.

Midian
[SBLOCK]
You slip through the undergrowth with natural ease. Despite the danger it feels good to be back in a familiar element after the weeks spent at sea. You move quickly, skirting the edge of the dark cloud surrounding Glaive. After a moment you reach the far side of the thicket and peer into the darkness. The light of the fire does not reach this far and the darkness and rain make it difficult to see. You make out two distinct forms in the darkness. You think that the figures are roughly humanoid in shape. They are engaged in rending two squealing dinosaurs that were caught by the edge of the entangle spell.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid (Barkskin)*

Midian quickly reverses course as he realizes these are no natural predators. Running back into the campsite, he calls out, "Whisper, I think you had the right idea the first time! They're at the back edge of my entanglement."

[sblock=OOC]Doubling back to the clear side of the underbrush, hoping whatever these things are going to have to deal with the terrain unlike Midian.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

Glaive lets the pebble with the darkness effect fall to the ground and moves to regroup with the rest, after hearing Midian's call.

ooc: vacation announcement in my sig.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken waits where he is for the moment, at least until a foe presents itself. He shifts his weight from foot to foot, keeping loose, ready for action.

"What did you see mate?" he calls to Midian.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I didn't get close enough to make out detail, but they were humanoid, and they were ripping dinos in half. I don't know a regular person who does that, didn't want to stay alone to find out, so I figure this may be those undead we feared."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

*Doral Kinsman*

Doral frowns at Midian's report, but then casts _mage armor_ on himself before taking a step backwards and towards some of the heavier jungle growth in an attempt to hide himself from casual view.


----------



## Walking Dad

jkason said:


> "I didn't get close enough to make out detail, but they were humanoid, and they were ripping dinos in half. I don't know a regular person who does that, didn't want to stay alone to find out, so I figure this may be those undead we feared."



"Could also be just some regular giants. How big are these humanoids?" Glaive asks, looking for a place to hide/ prepare an ambush.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*Round 4*

A moment after Midian disappears back into the brush, the squealing stops with an audible crack. One of the creatures lets out a hooting cry and soon the sound of something plunging through the undergrowth follows. Dorel and Glaive find cover amid the smaller scrub bushes around the area while Kraken and Whisper await the emergence of the beasts. Moments after Midian exits the brush and calls out his warning, the two figures emerge from the edge of Glaive's darkness spell. The creatures are roughly humanoid in shape, and stand nearly six feet tall. You immediately notice that they have no skin and every bone is visible. Thick black cords connect their joints like tendons. Their arms are long and their claws brush the ground. Their heads are misshapen and their mouths are filled with sharp fangs. The sightless depths of their eye sockets swivel back and forth until they alight on the first creature in front of them. With another hooting cry the beasts move in to attack!


OOC - Having some problems uploading the map. Both creatures have emerged from the south edge of the darkness spell approx. 30' away.


----------



## Dr Simon

"Deadfellas!" Kraken spits. With a roar of primal rage he charges the nearest of the creatures , bringing his falchion down on its neck.

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
Falchion attack on nearest creature, assuming it is within 60 ft. He's not going to enter the entangled area or the darkness to do so.
+2 bonus for charging. AC until next turn 15 (-2 for charge, +2 deflection for shield of faith.)
1d20+9=26, 2d4+4=10
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian glances up at the sky and begins chanting. Even as his arms seem to gather up something invisible above him, the sound of thunder rolls through the air.

[sblock=OOC]Casting Call Lightning. Takes a round to cast, so he can't use it to attack until next round.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral smirks a little and decides to engage in a bit of twisted humor.  He concentrates on the image of a sweaty, fat man in bright red and yellow merchant clothes.  He casts this mental image in front of the two ravening undead creatures, trying to distract them from attacking the other party members.  The sight of the clumsy, but meaty snack stumbling away from them will hopefully be a magnetic lure.

[sblock]
Doral casts _silent image_ in front of the two hungry undead while trying to remain hidden.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken charges forward with his falchion swinging. His steel blade grates across the creatures rib cage with a bizarre squealing sound. He is surprised for a moment to see that his blade did not cut as deeply as he expected, but the blow from the blade did do some damage. Glaive steps out from the bushes nearby and swings a pole arm formed from eldritch energy. The blade wavers as it cuts across the creatures form, partially passing through its body. Chunks of bone fly free when it exits. This close to the creatures, and you can see they are clearly skeletal, though their bones are grayish and seem harder than a normal skeleton. The creatures have slightly elongated skulls with double rows of sharpened fangs. Their arms are too long, and their leg bones seem all out of proportion. 
In the back lines, Midian begins chanting a spell. You hear the storm's power intensifying as nature answers his call. Lightning splits the sky illuminating the battlefield in bright flashes of light. His ape grunts loudly, slightly spooked by the storms power, and moves to put itself between the nearest creature and Midian. Whisper incants a spell and sends bolts of energy darting forward, slamming into the creature nearest Midian. Raysuldra moves closer to Whisper to protect her while she casts. Dorel, still invisible at the edge of the battlefield, casts a spell bringing forth an image of an enormously fat man. The fat man silently shrieks and stumbles about clumsily while trying to get away from the creatures.
The creatures let out inhuman shrieks and attack. Kraken stands the closest to the first creature and he takes the brunt of the creatures fury. It strikes with both of its claws and its bite. Kraken is momentarily staggered as the creature tears into him. The second beast leaps that the fat merchant and tears and rends at the image ineffectually.



OOC
[SBLOCK]

Whisper - 10dmg - Creature 2
Whisper MM (1d4 1=4, 1d4 1=4, 1d4 1=2)

Glaive - 12dmg - Creature 1
Glaive Attack (1d20 6=15, 3d6=12)

Kraken - 5dmg - Creature 1


Creature attacks Kraken
Creature attack (1d20 12=18, 1d20 12=22, 1d20 7=26)
Creature dmg (1d4 7=11, 1d4 7=8, 1d6 4=6)

Kraken takes 25 points of damage from both claws and the bite
[/SBLOCK]

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
OOC - Is your weapon effected by damage reduction, does it have a type such as slashing, piercing, etc or is it untyped magical damage like the eldritch blast?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

"Odd," Whisper muses, "Mindless undead would have to be ordered to attack animals. I wonder what these are..."
Even as she considers this, she lifts a hand. With a few whispered words, orbs of energy form. Three of them, orbiting her right hand as its fingers  contort into a configuration of power. With a flick, she hurls the bolts at the oncoming creatures...then somehow manages to look smug, even through her mask.

"Three."

(PS - Sorry about the delay! I somehow missed this update! The forums are starting to advance when I can't access them due to slowdowns.   )

(annn,...forgot to include damage.   12 damage for my first 3-blast magic missile! yay! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1692468/ )


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid.*

((OOC: I had a nice little narrative set up, but then the board logged me out and ate it, so I'm going with raw details and hoping I don't lose it again:

Dunno how to get IC to do empowered calculations, so I have to add the extra 1/2 manually. I believe that makes this 28 for this bolt (it's stronger already 'cause it's raining. Hooray for rain!) Call Lightning in rain (Empowered shard: add 1/2) (3d10=19)

He's setting Garuk to Defend Kraken (that's him next to the closest creature, right?). 10' reach, attack Claw attack; damage (1d20+7=13, 1d6+5=6)))


----------



## Deuce Traveler

_We're fighting flesh eaters and she's taking notes for a field journal,"_ the rogue thinks to himself.  If Doral can maintain the image he will continue to try to toy and continue to distract the second beast with the edible-looking fat merchant.  If that doesn't work out he will instead take out his wand of magic missiles and strike the first beast, which is locked in combat with Kraken.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC to Jkason:  The figure that looks like its wearing red shorts is Doral illusionary fat man, I think.  Kraken's figure is the one putting his weight onto his back foot as he winds up for a sword swing, just below the _entangled_ area.

"Why you bloody...," Kraken mutters. Midian's lightning seems to linger around the shaggy shaman, flickering sparks play across the tip of his beard, his scruffy hair and the edge of his falchion. His eyes seem to spark with the fury of the storm. The rain mingles with the blood from his wounds and runs down his body in rust-red rivulets.

Moving suddenly with superhuman speed, Kraken leaps at the undead, bringing his falchion down in a wide arc. This time he is braced for the jarring impact. If the thing is absorbing his blows, he just needs to strike harder. He spins in a nimble dance of death, slamming the sword into the side of the undead again.

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
Going into Whirling Frenzy, giving +4 Strength, +2 AC and an extra attack (both at -2). AC is now 17 base, raised to 19 with the _Shield of Faith_. His charge penalty has now worn off. ON the subject of DR, his falchion is magical if that makes a difference.

Attacks
1d20 7=12, 1d20 7=20

Confirm
1d20 7=19

Damage
2d4 7=12, 2d4 7=13, 2d4 7=12
Assuming that 19 confirms the critical for the second attack, use the third damage roll.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

SelcSilverhand said:


> Glaive
> [sblock]
> OOC - Is your weapon effected by damage reduction, does it have a type such as slashing, piercing, etc or is it untyped magical damage like the eldritch blast?
> [/sblock]



ooc: just like eldritch blast.

Glaive makes a step toward his darkness effect, as he continues to attack the large undead creature.

[sblock=ooc]
5 ft step to the right.
Eldritch Glaive (to hit (touch); damage) (1d20+6=8, 3d6=13)

[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken whirls his falchion in a deadly arc and carves the creature once across the chest. The steel grinds against the bone and surprisingly draws sparks this time. Glaive swings his eldritch blade at the creature but misses it as it nimbly dodges away. Dorel continues to concentrate on his illusion, causing the merchant to stumble to his knees and attempt to crawl away from the slashing claws of the creature. Whisper flings another three bolts of energy at her target and is rewarded with the sight of creature chunks exploding outward from the impacts. Midian finishes incanting his spell and the storm overhead howls with unnatural intensity. He concentrates and thrusts both hands forward at the creature. With a brilliant flash of light, a bolt of electricity lances out of the sky and strikes the creature near him. It goes rigid for a moment as millions of volts of electricity passes through it. At the same moment and booming crack of thunder shakes the air around him. Midian's ape bounds forward and attacks with its claws, but misses.
The creature Kraken struck presses its attack against him. It strikes with both of its claws, but misses as it tries to bite him. Kraken looks badly injured by the creatures talons. The second beast attacks the fat merchant in front of it again, but it suddenly stops as one claw passes all the way through the illusion. It's head swivels about as it seeks out a new target. With a loud shriek of hunger and anger, its eyes alight upon Midian.


OOC
[SBLOCK]
2 claws and a bite creature 1 (1d20 12=32, 1d20 12=24, 1d20 7=11)
Claw crit confirm creature 1 (1d20 12=13)
Creature 1 damage (1d4 7=11, 1d4 7=9)

Kraken takes an additional 20 points of damage, he is now down 45.

Will save vs illusion creature 2 (1d20 8=20)


Sorry for the delays, work is going to be very busy this month.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



SelcSilverhand said:


> With a brilliant flash of light, a bolt of electricity lances out of the sky and strikes the creature near him. It goes rigid for a moment as millions of volts of electricity passes through it. At the same moment and booming crack of thunder shakes the air around him. Midian's ape bounds forward and attacks with its claws, but misses.
> The creature Kraken struck presses its attack against him. It strikes with both of its claws, but misses as it tries to bite him. Kraken looks badly injured by the creatures talons. The second beast attacks the fat merchant in front of it again, but it suddenly stops as one claw passes all the way through the illusion. It's head swivels about as it seeks out a new target. With a loud shriek of hunger and anger, its eyes alight upon Midian.




Midian bites his lip as the creature turns its attention to him. Whistling for Garuk to guard him, he retreats through the brush, calling down another bolt of lightning in hopes of (re)-killing the creature before it can reach him.

[sblock=OOC]I'm guessing the brush below Midian is also difficult terrain, so a 30' move through that will hopefully mean the undead has to spend more movement than Midian to get to him. Using standard action to call another lightning bolt: 

25 electrical damage: Roll 17 + 8 for empowered shard

Garuk should be close enough for a full attack this round, so:

Bite attack, damage in Full Attack (1d20+2=14, 1d6+2=4)
Claw attacks, damage in Full Attack. (1d20+7=14, 1d6+5=9, 1d20+7=23, 1d6+5=7)

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

Glaive repeats his last action, slashing at the large unholy creature and taking another step toward the obscuring darkness.
[sblock=ooc]
5 ft step towards darkness.
Eldritch Glaive (to hit (touch); damage) (1d20+6=10, 3d6=10)

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral sighs as he realizes that his illusion was no longer going to be effective, nor was it likely that the majority of the rest of his spells would be of use against undead.  Pulling out his _wand of magic missiles_ he aims at the injured creature battling Kraken and looses its three bolts.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper moves over towards the others, keeping them between herself and the monsters. When she spies one moving towards Midian, she repeats her spell, hurling another triad of motes at the creature!

(11 damage! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1701453/ )


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Midian's final lightning bolt shatters the frame of the skeletal creature. Bits and pieces scatter widely across the ground, most still grasping and flexing as if still seeking living prey. Seeing the first creature go down, Whisper redirects her magical attack against Kraken and Glaive's foe, striking it just as Dorel's own bolts impact. The first set of bolts shatters its arms and takes out a knee. The final volley breaks its rib cage and spine, leaving it helpless on the ground. The creatures jaws snap open and close with audible clacks for a few moments more before going still. The storm overhead continues to rage, and somewhere in the darkness the entangled and dying reptiles bleat piteously. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Dorel Magic Missile
Dorel Magic Missile (1d4 1=4, 1d4 1=3, 1d4 1=5)

Damage taken:
Undead 1 - 25+11+12
Undead 2 - 22+19+25

Kraken is down by 45 hit points, badly injured.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

With the two undead monsters down, Glaive realizes the injured man that has helped them and moves to help him. He uses his wand to heal Kraken's wounds, still looking for more enemies approaching.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC:  Sorry for my lack of input, been away. I wrote a post for Kraken yesterday but ENWorld ate it, so there are 2 d20 rolls sitting on Invisible Castle, wasting away...

WD, not sure where you got the impression that these were giants - the post above says they are "almost 6 ft. tall".

IC:

Kraken grins and turns his face upwards towards the storm. He closes his eyes, and his rapid breathing slows as he mutters some words under his breath. After a moment, shoulders sagging with weariness he suddenly notices Glaive.

"Crikey," he says. "That stung a bit."

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
Spontaneous Cure Light Wounds on self.
1d8 2=4
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral moves out from the brush and gingerly toes at some of the pieces of creature with an inquisitive eye for detail.  "Well, I am definitely pleased to be part of such a capable group.  Should we lick our wounds a bit, or see if we can track where these things have come from?"


----------



## Walking Dad

"Kraken, I have a wand that will rapidly speed up your healing. Do you need a charge or two?" Glaive asks the human priest.


----------



## Dr Simon

"Ah, she'll be right, Glaive mate," says Kraken. He looks down at his wounds and seems to notice them for the first time. "On second thought, yeah, might be good. It'd be a bit embarrassing to fall down in front of the ladies, eh?" He nods towards Raysuldra and Whisper, with a grin and a wink directed towards Glaive.

Without waiting for the warlock to perform the healing, Kraken kneels down next to the pile of bones. Unlike Doral's careful probing, Kraken simply dives in and begins rooting around with his hands.

"These weren't your ordinary bonewalkers," he says, just loud enough for the others to hear. "Did you see me blade skate off them like they were made of stone? It's supposed to contain the bound will of a hundred ancestor warriors too, so what are they made of?" He rummages throught the remains in search of clues.

With a glance at Doral, he adds, "I can set a camp, find you bush tucker and not get lost, but tracking I was never much good at. And at night, in the rain? Besides, the old shaman used to say 'don't hunt deadfellas in the dark'. Might be wise to listen to him, eh?"


----------



## Walking Dad

Glaive stands next to Kraken and uses two charges of his wand.
ooc: Healing 30 HP in the next minutes


----------



## Shayuri

"Kraken's right," Whisper says briskly as she comes up to the re-dead bodies. "Night is their time. Not to mention, these things don't seem to have been trying to sneak up on us specifically. They were attacking those animals for some reason."

She murmurs a spell in strange sibilant whispers, and her eyes shimmer with a moment of azure light.

(Casting Detect Magic to scan the bodies)

"I haven't studied undead before, unfortunately, so I'm not sure what these are."


----------



## Dr Simon

"Thanks mate," says Kraken to Glaive. "Reckon I could take on a pack of those mongrels again, eh?" Despite his most grievous wounds having healed, Kraken still looks quite tired and wan.

He listens to Whisper's musings even as he continues to turn over bones. 

"I ain't so sure Miss, " he says. "Those lizards, we've got packs of them roaming the scrub. They eat mostly leaves, the odd bird or rat, food you leave out for later. Nothing about 'em worth attacking. Now, *either* these deadfellas are of the sort that just attack anything that moves, or, " he picks up a shinbone and waves it at Whisper, "some flamin' mongrel pointed them our way and said 'kill anything that moves'. Those lizards just got in the way."

He tries to break the shinbone on a rock.


----------



## Shayuri

She looks up at Kraken, face hidden behind the smooth mask she wears.

"Like I said, I'm no expert on the undead, but they did seem to be following those creatures, killing them.  I'm not sure what that means, other than it doesn't seem completely random. Mindless undead might attack them in passing, but I don't think they'd follow them or hunt them without being specifically ordered to. So either these had orders, or they weren't mindless. Either of those would beg the question of -why bother-?"

She pauses, then asks, "Do you know of other examples of animals being killed for no apparent reason by undead?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral frowns at Kraken while then giving a small shrug, "Ah well.  It was a small hope, but I had supposed that if these undead were being guided by something then it would be wise to stop them at their source.  Mayhaps we'll get another opportunity, hopefully one that will be on our own terms."


----------



## Dr Simon

Shayuri said:


> She pauses, then asks, "Do you know of other examples of animals being killed for no apparent reason by undead?"




OOC: Selc, do I?

"Let me think on that one. I was taught that deadfellas hate anything alive but I agree with you, it's a rum deal going on here."

Still focussed on his efforts to test whether the strange invulnerability of these undead continue after their destruction, Kraken replies to Doral without looking up.

"Reckon making our own terms would be good," he says with a nod. "I can tell ya, those things hit bloody hard, and my blade hardly hurt 'em. Your chants did better, that and the lightning. Feel a bit of a nong, to tell the truth. I should have used the deadfella chant, tried to put 'em down that way, but once the storm gets in me.... So anyway I reckon we're better keeping them at arm's length if we see them again, eh?"


----------



## Walking Dad

"Perhaps someone used magic to give their bones the hardness of stone and filled them with unholy might. Or perhaps this is a very strong type of undead. Are you all sure they were mindless?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Dorel and Kraken pick over the bones, examining them each in turn as they try to identify the type of undead that attacked them. Midian soon joins them and as he ceases to focus on his spell, the storm overhead lessens from a downpour to a steady drizzel. You are able to tell several things about the bodies. First, that you are unable to identify them with any known natural creature. The double row of teeth, the enlongated limbs and oddly shaped claws set these bodies apart. Secondly, the "bones" themselves are entirely made of stone. Whisper and Midian note that they have seen bones similar to these in the museums of Aundair. They believe that the bones are fossilized, most of the calcium structure was replaced by minerals over the course of many, many years. It gives them an unusual resistance to bladed weapons, but Kraken's attempt to shatter the femur upon a nearby stone produces satisfying results. The bones cracks easily from the blunt force. Additionaly, you find bits of black sinew attaching the bones together at each joint. They seem to provide some flexibility and helps hold the body together. Finally, you note that some parts of the creature are still real bone. The teeth and claws are still razor sharp. They also seem to be mixed and matched from a variety of different animals. Some of the teeth are conical, while others are shaped like sharks teeth. The claws are roughly uniform in shape, but some are different sizes as if taken from two animals of differing ages.

Whisper
[SBLOCK]
Whisper casts her detect magic spell and carefully examines the body. The black sinew attached to the joints radiates a faint necromatic aura, while something attached inside the rib cage gives off a much stronger aura. Carefully prying aside the bones reveals a bundle of black sinew wrapped around an object attached to the spinal cord. Lifting them aside reveals the glint of a dark crystal, a khyber dragonshard. It looks similar to the shard that Brother Oallie had secured in his chest aboard the sunken ship. It was likely used as part of the animating force of the creature. Knowing that, the creature may be vulnerable to certain spells that can shatter crystalline objects.
[/SBLOCK]

Kraken
[SBLOCK]
You've seen mutilated animal bodies in the forests before. It seems that when left to their own devices the creatures will kill and tear apart anything they come across. From the hand-wrapped sinew and bits of attached bone, you can tell these were created and not raised at random. You think it likely that whoever created these would also have the power to command them.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

"Seems to me like some strange patchwork creation." Glaive notices.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral answers, "Well I certainly don't know of a creature that looks like this in nature.  If it is a patchwork of different species, then this certainly proves there is a mastermind behind this atrocity."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken throws aside the piece of broken fossil and stands, tendons creaking as he does so. He nods at Doral and Glaive's musings, but seems distracted by another thought. He turns to Whisper.

"We *have* found dead animals, their bodies all mangled. Looking at these fellas' teeth, reckon we've found what did it. Another animal would at least eat its catch, not just rip it up for hits and giggles, eh?

"The bo'sun on my old ship used to tell great stories about pirate treasure, and there was one, The Treasure of Black-Hearted Jake, that I'm minded of now. Now, Jake had won his treasure from a Lyrander ship, at great cost. A lot of his crew, they were grumbling mutiny. Jake took the loudest grumblers, some of his loyal crew and his treasure in a boat to an island. He had the would-be mutineers killed, then had his wizard out a chant on 'em and turn 'em into deadfellas, so they'd protect his treasure and scare off anyone who came to his island.

"Someone made *these* stone deadfellas, but they didn't make 'em to kill lizards. Reckon they're guards for something, eh? Reckon whatever it is, someone wants to keep it, bad."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral tries to keep his newly perked up interest hidden as he asks, "Maybe they are guarding the old treasure... how much do you suppose was buried?  Well, we can't let such travesties just sit on this island terrorizing any passerby.  I say we do our best in removing this plight."


----------



## Walking Dad

"I thought we wanted to wait for the dawn. But as you like. I can see in the dark."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken chuckles. 

"I doubt this has anything to do with Black-Hearted Jake, I reckon that was just a tall tale to tell a nipper, eh? The old bo'sun was a bit of a lying larrikin. But I reckon these deadfellas are to protect *something*, and I also reckon we wait until light to find it."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The group settles down for the rest of the night. Sleep comes slowly as strange bird calls and shrieking forest creatures is unsettling to the newcomers. The only one that seems immune to the noise is Kraken. The rain lets up shortly after everyone falls asleep.

The next morning the sun struggles to break through thick grey clouds overhead. The captain sends over more sailors and mercs who set to work creating shelters and clearing brush in a wide area around the camp. It seems that they have things well in hand and before long you are prepared to set out. Raysuldra (ooc: seems mia) remains behind at the camp for now to help organize things here. Midian crouches low to the ground and studies the trail the creatures left behind. Kraken stands over him helping him find additional signs of the trail as well as showing the best routes to use. The trail winds randomly across the island's slope, it seems that the creatures were wandering for a while before they came across the herd of reptiles. The trail leads you ever upwards towards the top of the northern slope.

It is a difficult climb to the top, but by taking your time setting ropes moving slowly it is manageable. At the top of the slope, you look out over a massive expanse of land. The island is quite large, big enough that you can barely make out the ocean at the southern end of the island. The trail goes cold at the top, but its course seemed to indicate that they came from somewhere in the interior. The canopy below you looks dense but you can make out ridges of stone here and there, at least enough to provide you with some landmarks.


----------



## Shayuri

As she looks out over the vista of the hilltop, Whisper says, "I had some time to look over the bodies from last night. They're like no undead I've ever heard of. They're animated not by an undead spirit, but by khyber dragonshards bound within them. They move because of wrappings at their joints that are charged with necromantic magic. In some ways, they seem almost more like unusual constructs than true undead."

She turns to look at the others. 

"It is possible that magics meant specifically to affect undead won't work. Be advised."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral listens to Whisper and mutters, "Oh good... this is getting better and better."

He takes out his spyglass and surveys the stone ridges as well as the trail ahead when there is enough distance between the party and the cleared portions of trail that it makes sense to do so.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken, with the expression of a proud home-owner showing guests around his house, watches the faces of his companions as they survey the island vista.

"My villagers call this The Big Green," he says. "Fella goes walkabout in there, chances are he doesn't come out. It's an easy place to get lost. Still, you've got me. What could wrong, eh?" he adds with a grin.

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
Spells Prepared for today:
0th level – Detect magic, guidance, resistance (x2).
1st level (Save DC 13) – Bless, magic stone, obscuring mist*, shield of faith.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 39/39, F +4,R+4,W+4
Eldritch blast: +5/+6, 3d6 damage

"Ok, you are right, take the lead, I will follow." Glaive says to Kraken.

Bump!


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian let's Kraken lead, though he keeps his senses open, watching for signs of any danger as the group moves through the vegetation.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*Surprise Round!*

Dorel
[SBLOCK]
You take a few minutes to survey the distant ridges and canopy for signs of life. You spot many types of colorful birds flitting among the canopy and larger shapes that might be primates moving among the upper branches. The folds in the land form ridges here and there that break above the forest canopy. Far to the south west you can see a larger area of exposed land and what you believe might be a tendril of smoke. Relaying this to your companions gives you a direction of travel while the trail remains cold.
[/SBLOCK]



Descending into the dense canopy is akin to traversing into another world altogether. The light dims as layer upon layer of leaves filters out the light of the sun, leaving rares shafts of light spearing down to the floor. Shadows shift and move about you as the branches above constantly shift in the breeze. The air below is stifling hot and thick with the smell of humus. Sweat immediately begins to form upon your brow. The farther you descend, the more oppressing the heat becomes. The trees become larger and soon are so massive your entire party could not reach around them by linking hands. Vines as thick as a mans thigh twist up from the jungle floor creating barriers of vegetation. Midian is able to slip through the undergrowth with almost supernatural ease while the rest of the party is forced to hack their way through with swords and machetes. 
While at first the jungle seemed deserted and dominated by flora, you soon find that life is present everywhere below the canopy. Strange bird calls echo all around you and the occasional flicker of color above you reveal a large population of birds. Insects of all kinds crawl, scuttle, and buzz around you. Some of them grow quite large. Some of the biting insects are large enough to be mistaken for birds. Columns of ants strip away vegetation at alarming rates and luckily your trail leads out of their destructive path. Primates hoot and cry above you whenever a new pack notices your presence. They shake the branches and hurl small sticks whenever someone comes too close to their trees. 

Kraken
[SBLOCK]
While following the trail you note some vegetation of interest to you. To supplement their diets, your tribe harvests wild growing "Long Corn". It is a prized food for your tribe given its slow rate of decay after being picked, and its resistance to Ration Rot Moss. The moss is a plague for hunters traveling inland as its spores quickly spoil rations and water supplies. While rare on the slope, it is far more likely to be encountered here in the hot interior.
[/SBLOCK]

Midian
[SBLOCK]
While traveling through the jungle, you locate a rare plant you've only heard of in textbooks. It is a Reath Vine, a vine that is a parasite to more common vines. After a common vine has established a hold in the upper canopy, the Reath Vine wraps around the common vine and uses it to climb into the canopy itself. All the while it burrows into the vine to extract water and nutrients. When fully grown, it blooms and spreads its spores from the upper canopy. The Reath vine is a useful spell component when used in spells that target plants and plant creatures.
[/SBLOCK]

It is mid afternoon when trouble finds you. Moving in a single file line through the dense undergrowth, Kraken and Midian lead the way as they seek the best trail. Whisper follows next along with Dorel and Glaive bringing up the rear. Midian's ape companion moves through the canopy above, braciating with ease. Suddenly, a long sinuous shape lashes out from the base of a nearby tree. A huge serpent easily thirty feet in length and nearly four foot thick attacks with a rasping hiss. The color of its scales ripple and change color unnaturally in response to the sudden movement. It's near perfect camouflage allowed it to approach to within feet undetected! Its massive maw closes around Whisper's upper torso, her shoulders and head disappearing inside its mouth!


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Give me your initiatives and 1st round actions.
Whisper: Need a grapple check from you, DC 36, to escape its bite.


Random person attacked:
Midian, Kraken, Whisper, Dorel, Glaive (1d5=3)
Attack Roll
Snake Attack, Damage, and Grapple (1d20 13=15, 1d8 10=11, 1d20 23=36)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

Taken totally by surprise, Whisper beats her hands against the wet, dark insides of the snake's gullet, but isn't strong enough to force its jaws apart!

(Even on a natural 20, Whisper can't beat that DC, and natural 20's aren't autosuccesses on grapple checks. Mew. I know what my next spell is.  )


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 39/39, F +4,R+4,W+4
Eldritch blast: +5/+6, 3d6 damage

Initiative (1d20+3=8)

ooc: I wait for the other's actions. If Glaive can use a 5ft step and his reach to reach the snake, he will use Eldrtich Glaive on it.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken seems none too perturbed. He strides over purposefully towards the snake, drawing his falchion as he does so.

"What kind of cowardly toerag picks on a Sheila?" he says. He seems as amused as he is annoyed.

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
Initiative 1d20+6=22

If possible, close to within striking distance and attack with falchion, assuming he can strike some part of the snake and avoid Whisper.
Attack 1d20+7=24
Damage 2d4+4=7
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

*Doral the Beguiler*

Doral moves to within the view of the snake and casts a spell to try to buy Whisper time.  "Keep fighting, Whisper!"

[sblock]
Doral gets a 24 on his initiative check: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1723961/
Doral casts _daze monster_. DC: 10+2+4+1=17
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC
Need round 1 actions from Whisper and Midian still. Will post for them tomorrow if I don't hear from them.


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Sorry, I thought it was clear; Whisper's stuck. She can't get out, even on a natural 20. She has no spells that don't require somatic components. Taking pretty much any action at all in a grapple requires a grapple check, which she autofails. So...the wiggling helplessly thing I posted before is all she can do until it lets her go or she dies, as far as I can tell. If anyone has suggestions, I'm all ears.  )


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC
Oops, okay, I misread the last part where you said you knew what your next spell was. I assumed that meant your spell for next round, not next level =) So now we just need Midian to chime in, if he doesn't I've got an action queued up for him.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*Round 1*

Round 1
As the massive serpent closes its jaws around Whisper there is a moment of frantic activity as everyone spins about to look at the snake. Dorel quickly calls out the words of one of his spells, targeting the creatures mind with his attack. To his distress the snake's predatory will seems to be as strong as his own and it brushes aside his spell. Kraken and Glaive rush to Whispers aid and attack the snakes body with slashing blows. Both of their weapons easily pierce the creatures hide and draw blood, but do little to slow it down. Whisper wiggles her shoulders, her morphic body allowing her to flex her muscles in odd ways. She manages to move one arm far enough to draw her dagger and plunge it into the snakes soft palate. The snake hisses and unhinges its jaw as it swallows the changeling. You see a lump pass down it's throat as Whisper is transferred into its belly. Midian shouts in horror at seeing his long time companion devoured. He casts a spell and leaps forward to touch the serpent. Sickly greenish light envelops his hand as he presses it against the creatures cheek. A violent shudder passes through its body as the magical poison wracks its system.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Whisper is currently at 0 hit points and swallowed. You're still considered grappled but you can cut yourself free by attacking an AC of 12 and doing 15 points of damage.

Initiative Order:
Dorel 24
Kraken 22
Whisper 18
Snake 10
Glaive 8
Midian/Ape 3



Snake Initiative (1d20 3=10)
Snake Will Save (1d20 4=23)
Swallow Whole Damage (1d8 11=12)
Whisper vs snake grapple (1d20 1=16, 1d20 23=40)

Midian, Whisper Initiative (1d20 2=3, 1d20 2=18)
Glaive Attack and Damage (1d20 6=23, 3d6=10)
Whisper Attack while Grappled (1d20-2=14, 1d4=4)
Poison touch attack (1d20 4=21, 1d10=10)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 39/39, F +4,R+4,W+4
Eldritch blast: +5/+6, 3d6 damage

Sensing the urgency of this fight, Glaive activates his magic Gloves, causing them to give up a cold smoke as he attacks the serpent again.

[sblock=ooc]
Swift action to use one charge of the gloves.
Attack snake: Eldritch Glaive (1d20+5=19, 3d6=11, 2d6=11)
Hit 19 touch for 22 damage (11 typeless, 11 cold)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

As Whisper is swallowed, a disgusted Doral realizes that the best chance for her survival is to help slay the serpent as quickly as possible and hope that she can be sliced out in time.  He pulls his wand and fires, taking care to avoid striking the bulge that is his fellow adventurer.

[sblock]
Either I made a mistake, invisible castle is buggy, or I just rolled the best magic missile roll ever...  If if was the first two, please feel free to reroll for me.

Magic missiles: 15 points of damage.

Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian finds himself filled with despair, and even the ape at his side seems to feel it, as both the druid's spear and the ape's claw swing woefully wide of the mark.

[sblock=OOC]Ouch! Two natural 1's:

Claw attack; damage vs. serpent. (1d20+7=8, 1d6+5=11)

Shortspear attack (w/ Coordinated Strike); Damage vs. snake. (1d20+5=6, 1d6+1=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Crushed by the monster's gizard, burning in its stomach, Whisper wonders how it ever came to this. What did it all mean in the end? What good did any of it do?

Weakly, halfheartedly, she jabs with her dagger again...knowing it won't do any good, but refusing to just give up before it's done.

And then it is. She goes limp and slack in the snake's gullet...

(No invis castle here, feel free to roll dagger attack. Since she was at 0HP this moves her to -1 and unconsciousness. Unless the stomach damage is really really low this round...I figure this is it for her. Sigh.)


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken grunts out a few choice expletives as he sees the struggling bulge in the snake's gullet that is Whisper get drawn further in. His eyes seem to cloud over and his dreadlocks and beard are blown in a wind no-one else can feel. 

With startling quickness he brings his falchion down twice in quick succession on the snake's neck, just behind the head.

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
Entering Frenzy to get two attacks and Str boost.

First attack 1d20+7=14
First damage 2d4+7=9

Second Attack 1d20+7=20
Second Damage 2d4+7=10
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Dorel magical bolts slam into the snakes head, knocking it towards Kraken who swings his giant falchion as swiftly as if it were a mere dagger. Two powerful overhand chops break through vertebrae and sever the nerves in its neck. The snake thrashes uncontrollably as it dies. Glaive steps up and slashes a long slit down the snakes belly. Amidst the sliding organs you catch a glimpse of one of Whispers legs. The snake continues shuddering even after its death as muscles continue to twich.


[SBLOCK]
Whisper is currently at -2 hp, -1 for taking and action and -1 for acid damage.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 39/39, F +4,R+4,W+4
Eldritch blast: +5/+6, 3d6 damage

Glaive helps the others to free Whisper and draws his wand to bestow healing to her.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken swiftly kneels down and lays a hand on the still form of Whisper, chanting as he does so.

"Savage fang, undo your work
Grandfather Serpent, take back your venom
Healing waters, wash away these wounds"

There is a brief tang of sea salt in the air as life returns to Whisper's body.

[SBLOCK="OOC"]
Spontaneous Cure Light Wounds for 1d8+2=8

I figured Kraken's healing magic is not gentle - he's a follower of a storm god, after all. It's more like rapid battle magic, and stings like ice water and salt in a wound as it does its work, probably leaving scars.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper's eyes open wide abruptly, and she sucks in a long, hoarse gasp of air. Her back arches. She grabs at the mask over her face and pulls it up to clear it away from her mouth and nose, if not actually taking it completely off. Her lips are thin and her nose curiously flat...little more than a bulge with nostrils. The skin of her face is a smooth grey tone.

She lies there for a moment, breathing hard. Then healthy flesh tone color seeps into her face. Her lips puff out into full red rosebuds, and her nose pulls up into an elegant, pert little button; suitable for the pretty elven face she reveals as she pulls the mask off entirely.

Shakily Whisper looks at Kraken, then the others. Her expression is unusually emotional, though of course she's a very good actress. She looks close to tears though; big green eyes watering, lips trembling.

"Thank you," she whispers.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

As Whisper's dying form falls out of the serpent, Midian finds himself paralyzed, throat tight as he is overwhelmed with the thought that he might lose yet another of his schoolmates to the life they've chosen. He has only just registered her movement and flashed on the thought of his healing wand when Kraken uses his own magics to bring Whisper back from the brink.

The druid stumbles closer.

"Next time you want to study wildlife, I can probably come up with something safer," he says, but while his words are full of jest, his shaky delivery, and the fact that he cannot bring himself to look Whisper in the eyes speak to the deep impact her near-death has made upon him.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Well that was a near-run thing, indeed.  I think we may need to find a better way to look for danger.  Despite our best efforts, that thing got the drop on us.  I'll continue to keep a sharp lookout, but I must admit my attempt failed in this case."  Doral waits for Whisper to be back on her feet before surveying the path once more with alternating naked eye and spyglass.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 39/39, F +4,R+4,W+4
Eldritch blast: +5/+6, 3d6 damage

Glaive feels a kinship to Whisper. Both hide their true appeareance behind 'masks'. He gently asks her: "While I'm no real healer myself, I would suggest that I use my wand to heal your remaining blemishes."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken's not seen Whisper with her mask off, nor seen a changeling do what they do. His eyes open wide and he quirks an eyebrow.

"Bloody oath...," he says quietly, staring at the sorceress for slightly longer than is polite. Then, with a groan of effort he levers himself to his feet, using his falchion for support.

"Right, mates," he says in his normal breezy fashion. "Reckon we keep moving if the lady's okay. Midian mate," he turns to the druid and pulls a handful of pod-like vegetation from a pouch. "This here's what we call Long Corn. Reckon you could keep an eye out for it? You seem to know the Green best out of all your lot. Keeps well in the jungle, good bush tucker. Doesn't suffer from Ration Rot Moss like other stuff. Glaive mate, if the lady needs more healing maybe you can give her a little tap her with yer magic stick." He gives the warlock a sly wink, well aware of the (weak) innuendo.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Dr Simon said:


> "Reckon we keep moving if the lady's okay. Midian mate," he turns to the druid and pulls a handful of pod-like vegetation from a pouch. "This here's what we call Long Corn. Reckon you could keep an eye out for it? You seem to know the Green best out of all your lot. Keeps well in the jungle, good bush tucker. Doesn't suffer from Ration Rot Moss like other stuff.




Midian snaps out of his reverie, glancing at the plant Kraken shows him. He smiles weakly and nods. "I suspect I can manage that much, at least," he agrees.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Once Whisper is back on her feet and restored to health through use of Glaives wand, you re-orient yourself and set off through the jungle at a cautious pace. Midian notes the lack of any large fauna in the area due to the predations of the large serpent. After a few hours wildlife becomes more prevalent as you move out of its old hunting range. While traveling Midian and Kraken keep an eye out for more food to supplement their supplies. They manage to collect enough long corn for the party for a meal. Towards late afternoon another rain storm begins, though it is not nearly as strong as last nights storm. The trees overhead blunt most of the rainfall and wind, turning it into a constant trickle. After two hours, as the sun begins to disappear over the rim of the island, the wind and rain die down. Your party locates a space between the trees large enough for a camp. You estimate that you have traveled two thirds of the way to the place where Dorel saw smoke through his spyglass. If your pace continues you should reach that location by noon tomorrow. You start a small fire to cook the long corn and ward off the night and settle down for the evening.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I can take first watch," Doral offers.  He casts _see invisibility_, then goes to the stockpile of dried wood to feed the campfire before hanging his mithril shirt up so he can rest his shoulders.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper looks up from the corn she was nibbling unenthusiastically at to Doral.

"Care for some company?" she asks in her quiet, serious voice. "I don't feel much like going to sleep right away."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken takes the time to lash together a few canopies of branches covered with broad leaves, to keep the worst of the rain of everybody. Curling up beneath his one he mutters

"I'll take watch before dawn, I'm usually up then anyway. Wake me if anyone gets eaten again."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral seems surprised about Whisper's request, but then answers with, "I would welcome the company, Lady Whisper.  I imagine that it would be quite difficult finding sleep after your recent ordeal."  Doral spends the rest of the watch chatting quietly about unrevealing, and most likely almost entirely false, stories about travelling as a merchant through Zilargo.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Dr Simon said:


> Kraken takes the time to lash together a few canopies of branches covered with broad leaves, to keep the worst of the rain of everybody. Curling up beneath his one he mutters
> 
> "I'll take watch before dawn, I'm usually up then anyway. Wake me if anyone gets eaten again."




Midian slumps a bit at the mention of the recent attack and what he sees as his own failure for yet another being in his company. 

"So long as I have the time in the morning to meditate, we can take whatever watch is uncovered," Midian says, gesturing to include himself and his ape--which has climbed a nearby tree and huddles on a fat branch. "Wake me whenever someone needs to be spelled. With that, the druid begins to make preparations to sleep.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 39/39, F +4,R+4,W+4
Eldritch blast: +5/+6, 3d6 damage

"I can take any watch you like me to take, I have no need to prepare any magic. My eyes are not extraordinary keen, but unhindered by darkness." Glaive says to the others, sitting a bit away from them.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

As the sun sets the air is filled with the songs and calls of jungle creatures. Bird calls slowly give way to distant primate cries. Midian's Ape sits up and sometimes chuff's loudly at the cries, perhaps hearing the call of his own tribe. Sleep would be difficult with all the strange noises, but fatigue helps you settle in. Dorel and Whisper talk quietly throughout the first watch before waking Glaive to take the second.

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
Shortly after the others turn in you begin feel a growing sense of unease. It's the feeling before a big thunderstorm, the air hangs heavy with tension seeking release. The sensation makes you uncomfortable; it is a cold and dark feeling. A small part of your soul, still heavy with the taint of demonic influence, seems to sing with pleasure at its touch. You remain on alert throughout your watch, but can seem to find no source of the influence. 

OOC - During the coming battle the unusual sensation does not seem to be coming from the creature before you.
[/SBLOCK]

Glaive slowly becomes aware of a change in the environment around him. The animal calls around him have ceased, though the distant echoing cries still carry through the air. Looking around he suddenly notices movement among the sleeping forms by the fire! Thick vines covered in leaves snake amid the sleeping forms, gently touching here and there as if tasting each form. Following them back to their source, he sees a huge leafy form. You can see no legs on the creature simply a pillar of vegetation. The vines are attached around a gaping orifice lined with broken splinters of wood reminiscent of teeth! Glaive's shout of warning rouses the sleeping party.


OOC - Please post your initiatives and actions for Round 1


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken sighs as he gets up, picking up his falchion (habitually stuck in the ground next to him) as he goes. 

"What's a fella got to do to get a bloody night's kip around here?" he says to no-one in particular as he moves to put himself between the thing and the spellcasters. "Snack on this ya mangy bastard."

He brings his falchion down in a mighty overhand chop.

[SBLOCK=”OOC”]
Initiative 1d20+6=12

Move action to get to square G5 (counting from top left) and draw weapon at the same time. Going to use his Smite domain power with this attack.

Falchion Smite Attack 1d20+11=27
Damage 2d4+6=11
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 39/39, F +4,R+4,W+4
Eldritch blast: +5/+6, 3d6 damage

"Look for it's tentacles!" Glaive says to the others, before he summons eldritch energies and moves to engage the creature.
[sblock=ooc]
Initiative (1d20+3=15)
Glaive shoots an Eldritch Blast (1d20+6=11, 3d6=15) (hits 11 touch for 15 damage)
and moves down, right, down-right.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral tries to take a few steps back away from the creature before a stream of bright colors flies from his body and towards the creature's eyes, "I swear!  It's as if a man can't get a proper nights sleep anymore!"  Doral is rendered invisible at the same time, giving an eery effect as his disembodied voice finishes his exclamation.

[sblock]
_Blinding Color Surge_, DC: 16
Init=12, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1746460/ 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

"Shavrath," Whisper swears as she pulls herself to her feet. "Is everything on this cursed island dangerous?"

She looses a pack of three magical shards that loop in to the plant as if drawn to it!

(Magic Missile. 9 damage. Roll Lookup )


----------



## SelcSilverhand

A moment after shouting a warning, Glaive channels eldritch power into a bolt of energy. It streaks towards the creature and impacts in the center of its chest. Kraken leaps to his feet, pulling his blade from the ground at the same time and rushes the creature. His powerful strike severs branches and vines, staggering the creature for a second. Dorel quickly casts his spell while the creature is distracted. In a bizarre spectacle, all the color from Dorel bleeds away, even light and darkness until he is no longer visible. A maelstrom of light hurtles towards the creature and erupts in a riot of colors. The creature waves its viney tentacles in confusion for a moment before reorienting on its victims. Midian moves away from the lashing vines and shouts for his ape. The creature moves to engage it while Midian begins casting a summoning spell. The ape leaps down out of the trees behind it and tries to slap it with a massive paw, but misses. Whisper unleashes a several bolts of force that streak straight towards Kraken before veering around him at the last moment to strike the creature. The creature lets out a deep groan, like the sound of a tree being felled. It leans down and bites at Kraken, barely missing his head. Its two tentacles swat at Glaive and the Ape and strike them both! The vines begin to wrap around them both, though the ape manages to seize it in both hands and tear it away. The fissure carved by Krakens sword and the blasted bits from Whisper and Glaive's spells begin to knit together. Tiny vines like tendons and muscles slither within the wounds, drawing the damaged sections partially closed! 


Glaive
[SBLOCK]
The air seems to thrum like a plucked string as you draw on your eldritch energy. Perhaps it is the nature of the energy, drawn from your demonic gifts, or some other source. You feel the vibration pass from you and flow in the direction you have been traveling.

OOC - You also need to make a DC9 grapple check to avoid the tentacles grip. If you fail you can attempt a second grapple for your round 2 action, or try something else.
[/SBLOCK]

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Initiative order
Glaive 15
Dorel, Kraken 12
Midian 9
Whisper 4
Monster 2
-----

Damage to Monster: 35


Monster will save vs dorel (1d20 4=16)
Bite vs kraken, tentacle vs glaive and ape (1d20 13=14, 1d20 8=19, 1d20 8=17)
Glaive and Ape (1d6 4=5, 1d6 4=6)
Grapple DC, glaive then ape (1d20 3=9, 1d20 3=22)
Ape counter-grapple (1d20 12=25)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

The ape, maddened by its brief captivity, tears at the plant creature.

Midian continues to chant, and as he does, an animated fire churns to life behind the creature, lashing out with its flaming body. 

[sblock=OOC]So sorry I've been awol. Next week should be much lighter, since the show I'm in is closing over the weekend. I'll sub out Midian's Bull's Strength for the summons: Nature's Ally II, Fire elemental, Small

Fire elemental attacks:

Slam Attack; Slam damage; fire damage (1d20+3=7, 1d4=3, 1d4=1)

Doesn't look like it hits, but if the plant decides to retaliate, it takes 1d4 burn damage and has to make a Reflex save (DC 11) for each hit or catch fire.

Ape attack rolls:
Claw attacks vs. plant (1d20+7=10, 1d6+5=8, 1d20+7=20, 1d6+5=8)

Bite vs. plant. (1d20+2=8, 1d6+2=6)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 39/39, F +4,R+4,W+4
Eldritch blast: +5/+6, 3d6 damage

Glaive tries to escape the tentacles.
[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1745604/Grapple Check (1d20+5=10)

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Damn thing is healing.  Perhaps fire might help!" Doral takes another few steps back and casts another spell.

[sblock]
Doral casts _slow_ on the creature.  DC: 17.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Walking Dad said:


> AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 39/39, F +4,R+4,W+4
> Eldritch blast: +5/+6, 3d6 damage
> 
> Glaive tries to escape the tentacles.
> [sblock=ooc]
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1745604/Grapple Check (1d20+5=10)
> 
> [/sblock]




OOC - You beat it's grapple that it attempted as part of its attack, so now you have an action for this round you can still take.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 39/39, F +4,R+4,W+4
Eldritch blast: +5/+6, 3d6 damage

Free of it's grip, Glaive manifests attacks with his namesake created from eldritch energy, his gloves taking on a green sheen, too.
[sblock=ooc]
Swift: Activate gloves (1 charge reamaining)
Fullround: Attack
Glaive (to hit vs touch, damage, acid damage) (1d20+5=21, 3d6=14, 2d6=12)
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"I can't give you fire," says Kraken as he continues to pound at the creature with his sword. "What do you reckon to thunder and lightning?"


[SBLOCK=OOC]
Falchion attack.

Attack 1d20+7 = 14, Damage 2d4+4= 11
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Midian finishes his chant and a burst of flame erupts behind the creature. It extends itself like a pseudopod and tries to swat the plant creature but misses. Midian's ape roars and attacks the creature in a rage. It lands one powerful blow, rocking the immense body. Kraken and Glaive coordinate their attacks and carve deeply into the creatures mass. The creature retaliates by leaning down and chomping Kraken's upper body. The sharpened bits of wood pull free, leaving splinters in the wounds. It's long tentacles swat at Glaive and Midian's ape, but the primate is the only one struck. The sinuous vine starts to wrap around its body once more! It's entire body seems to be on the verge of collapse before the severed vines and branches reanimate and stabilize the creature. 


Midian
[SBLOCK]
Your mind races as you try to remember all the obscure legends and studies regarding animated plant creatures. You suddenly recall a thesis paper written about the Tendriculous plant. It is a highly mobile plant that feeds off of living prey. When stuffed in its maw, powerful poisons paralyze the victim and it is quickly digested. They are difficult to kill as the severed pieces quickly heal and reanimate the creature. You recall that only blunt trauma and acid can kill off the creature permanently.
[/SBLOCK]



OOC
[SBLOCK]
Monster Will Save (1d20 4=24)
Midian Know. Nature (1d20 9=16)
Monster attack; kraken, glaive, ape (1d20 13=20, 1d20 8=15, 1d20 8=22)
Monster damage; kraken, ape (2d8 9=17,1d6 4=8)
Grapple, ape (1d20 3=13)
Whisper MM (3d4 3=11)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

Sensing weakness, Whisper rejoins the fray, sending another flurry of wildly spinning, yet unerringly guided, magical blasts at the ailing plant monster!

(Magic Missile for 3d4+3...I shall roll when I can, or feel free to roll on my behalf. )


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral pulls out his wand in frustration and decides upon the direct approach as several bolts fly forth from the weapon.

Doral fires from his _wand of magic missiles_.
[sblock]
Damage from 3 missiles: 13
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian silently curses himself for not thinking before acting. Still, the elemental provides at least another target. 

"If you have a weapon without a point or a blade, use that or acid. It's what this creature's most vulnerable to!" Midian calls out to his companions. Having neither himself, the druid barks out a short command and a flash of brilliant light explodes in front of the plant creature. He only hopes its enough to help his ape companion wrest free during the distraction.

[sblock=OOC]D'oh! Should have thought to make a Know: Nature check first. Ah, well, nothing to do about it now but carry on. Midian's casting Flare, which may or may not actually be able to effect this creature, but what the heck. If it's susceptible, Fort save 13 or dazzled.

Garuk's checks: Grapple check;Claw attack; damage (1d20+12=18, 1d20+7=21, 1d6+5=6) 

I'm assuming breaking the grapple wouldn't leave him a full attack action, so I just rolled one claw

Fire Elemental rolls: Fire Elemental attack; damage; fire damage (1d20+3=7, 1d4=1, 1d4=3)

I'm not sure if either critter has a flank going, though the attack results aren't likely to change for this round in either case.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken barely seems to register his bleeding wounds. Sensing weakness in the plant creature, he sizes up for another strike, attempting to sever the tendrils holding Midian's ape, if he can.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Standard falchion attack, not an actual Sunder attempt. That's just for flavour.
Attack 1d20+7 = 20; Damage 2d4+4 = 9
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The repeated attacks shatter the already badly damaged creature. It collapses in a mound of debris that continues to shudder and twitch. It's various component parts, branches, leaves, and vines writhe and move to reform the body. It seems to be slowly reanimating. For now though the large maw gapes open, no longer ready to devour a victim and the massive tentacle vines lie still.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



SelcSilverhand said:


> The repeated attacks shatter the already badly damaged creature. It collapses in a mound of debris that continues to shudder and twitch. It's various component parts, branches, leaves, and vines writhe and move to reform the body. It seems to be slowly reanimating. For now though the large maw gapes open, no longer ready to devour a victim and the massive tentacle vines lie still.




Midian calls his ape back to him, asking, "Does anyone have any acid? I think that might be what we need to make sure this thing doesn't come back before the morning. And I have my healing wand for whomever might need it."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken plucks shards of wood from his wounds.

"Yeah, reckon that'd be ripper, Midian mate," he says. "I seem to be bleeding again, wonder how that keeps happening, eh? I used up me own chants helping the lady out of that snake."

He muses over the ruins of the creature.

"Ain't never seen one of these before," he says, scratching his beard. "The Big Green seems to be more hostile than usual, reckon the presence of these deadfellas, or constructs or whatever, is getting it riled up.  Ain't got no acid, Midian mate. Reckon setting it on fire would do as well?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Well, what about smashing it to a pulp," Doral asks while looking for a heavy branch to use as a club.


----------



## Shayuri

"Smashing it sounds easier," Whisper notes dryly. "If only we had a huge gorilla around here with massive fists that could crush it."

She grins at Midian, then goes to get a closer look at the plant. 

"Once it stops growing, cut it open to expose the digestive sac."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Midian's ape, the elemental, and Doral immediately get to work beating the plant creature into submission. Before long the various parts cease quivering and lie still. With some torches to provide the light, everyone begins sorting through the bits and pieces as Whisper suggested. Moments later Doral calls out that he has found something. It appears to be a massive root, large enough to hold a person, though now it is mostly crushed from the battle. Slicing it open releases a foul stench and thick fluids. Wherever the fluid strikes it hisses and spits loudly as the acid etches the surface. The interior of the "stomach" is comprised of hundreds of pointed root tips focused inward to tap into the nutrients of digesting food. Using long sticks your group probes the interior at various points until you spot a pale shape. Extracting it reveals a humanoid armbone with hand still attached. Most of the flesh has dissolved away but wrapped around the bone is a glistening copper bracelet. Further searches of the "stomach" reveals a ring with a knuckle still stuck through it, a tattered piece of red cloth, and a thick khyber shard the size of a throwing stone.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC

Exp Rewards:
CR5 x2 - Undead on the Beach
CR6 - Advanced Giant Constrictor Snake
CR6 - Tendriculos
Time Exp - 5 months @ 750xp a month

Total per person - 1,500 + 3,750 = 5,250.

This puts everyone at 15,250 exp, enough for 6th Level!

Be sure to update your character at this thread. If you don't have a post there yet go ahead and create a new one with your 6th level stats.


----------



## Shayuri

*YYEEESSSSSSS!!*

The* POWER!*

The _absolute _power!

The universe is _mine _to command! *TO CONTROL!*

...

I'll get that update up shortly, sir.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Well, isn't this a surprise," Doral asks as he leans down and casts _detect magic_ on the items.

OOC Healing question
[sblock]
Will we be fully healed when we wake up, or should we detail how we want to have divine magic distributed?
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"I guess this thing's been eating well," says Kraken as he squats down beside Doral and pokes through the treasure. He picks up the copper bracelet and turns it in his hand (having wiped the acidic juices off first!). "Wonder if it was anyone I know?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Does Kraken recognise any of the jewellery? 

Also - levelled up, but I need a 6th level feat. I don't have my Eberron book anymore, but I recall a couple of feats based on Action Points. One increased the dice to a d8, the other added some extra points per level. I see Kraken as a gung-ho sort of guy, relying on luck and wits, so I'd like one of those. Can you remind me of them?

Also on APs, I'm pretty sure that they reset each level (we should now have 8, right?). The description on d20srd.org makes it sound like you add them on each time (i.e. we get another 8 on top of what we have), but this seems like a lot to me. Can you remind of that, too?

Cheers!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive uses his powers to dtect any magic on the items, too.
[sblock=ooc]
updated!
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Dr Simon said:


> [SBLOCK=OOC]
> Does Kraken recognise any of the jewellery?
> 
> Also - leveled up, but I need a 6th level feat. I don't have my Eberron book anymore, but I recall a couple of feats based on Action Points. One increased the dice to a d8, the other added some extra points per level. I see Kraken as a gung-ho sort of guy, relying on luck and wits, so I'd like one of those. Can you remind me of them?
> 
> Also on APs, I'm pretty sure that they reset each level (we should now have 8, right?). The description on d20srd.org makes it sound like you add them on each time (i.e. we get another 8 on top of what we have), but this seems like a lot to me. Can you remind of that, too?
> 
> Cheers!
> [/SBLOCK]





OOC
[SBLOCK]
After examining the jewelry, Kraken is certain that it was not made by any of the tribes he is aware of. 

Action points reset every level, so any that aren't used are replaced with you level up.


Action Boost - roll d8 instead of d6
Action Surge - spend 2 action points for extra move or standard action
Heroic Spirit - +3 action points per level
Raging Luck - While raging gain 1 free action point
Pursue (prereq Combat Reflexes) - spend 1 AP to immediately follow a person that attempts a 5' step. 

If anyone knows of one I missed, let me know.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Deuce Traveler said:


> "Well, isn't this a surprise," Doral asks as he leans down and casts _detect magic_ on the items.
> 
> OOC Healing question
> [sblock]
> Will we be fully healed when we wake up, or should we detail how we want to have divine magic distributed?
> [/sblock]




OOC - Yes, you will be fully healed when you awake. 

Detect Magic - Dorel
[SBLOCK]
You examine the items carefully. The armband is a solid piece of copper with various runes carved into its surface related to the school of transmutation. The magical glow confirms it, likely a form of ability enhancer.

The ring is formed of darkened steel. It has a small skull and two crossed sticks, possibly wands, below it forming the skull-and-crossbones shape. It radiates a necromantic aura. 

The piece of cloth is about the size of a shirt sleeve and does not radiate any magical aura. It is dyed a deep red color and seems to be made of a tough fabric. The surface feels strange, as if it were coated with some kind of oily substance to protect it. Possibly a repellent for local insects and animals, or waterproofing, or some other form of protective coating against an environmental hazard.
[/SBLOCK]

Detect Magic - Glaive
[SBLOCK]
While Dorel examines the magical items, you feel yourself drawn to the mysterious chunk of khyber shard. You recall that khyber shards are often associated with elemental binding magics. They power the great elemental ships along with weapon and armor enchantments. Your fingertips tingle and twitch as you touch the shard. Again you experience a chilling familiarity of otherworldly taint. The object seems to throb under your touch in response to the beat of your heart. Under your steady concentration you can sense the presence of magic, but it seems somehow elusive. You can't quite pin down the source of it. It feels strong and... aware. Perhaps its power, whatever it is, can be bent to serve your will rather than whatever its original purpose was.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper watches Dorel and Glaive examine the objects. After a few moments, when it seems that they've completed their efforts she produces a small monocle of clear faceted crystal held in a golden rim.

"Mind if I take a look?" she inquires with a hint of wryness.

(I'll use the Artificer's Monocle to analyze the object's functions as time permits. )


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Not a problem.  The armband seems to be an enhancer of some sort and radiates magic from the transmutation school.  The ring has necromantic energies associated with it.  The cloth is coated with some strange substance I can't figure out, but seems to be otherwise non-magical.  Your expertise will be helpful," Doral suggests as he hands the three items over.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Identified Magic Items
[SBLOCK]
Armbands of Might - When you wear these armbands, you gain a +2 bonus on Strength checks and Strength-based skill checks. If you have the Power Attack feat, you also gain a +2 bonus on melee damage rolls for any attack on which you use the Power Attack feat and take a penalty of at least - 2 on your attack roll.

Ring of Piercing Spells - A ring of piercing spells allows you to deal additional damage with your spells against a nearby, distracted target. When you activate this ring, the next melee touch spell you cast against an enemy you are flanking deals an extra 2d6 points of damage. Touch spells that don't normally deal hit point damage don't gain any benefit from this ability, if you don't cast a touch spell that deals hit point damage before the end of your turn, you gain no benefit from the ring. This ability functions three times per
day.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper grimaces in distaste as she pries the bones away from the baubles and spends a few minutes peering at them through the monocle. She's used a detection cantrip too, but from how the instrument whirrs and spins in its socket, the magical device is doing most of the work.

Finally she casts the bracelet aside. "This acts on the forces of leverage, making its wearer able to exert more force with his strength. Good for moving things, lifting things...would help in an armwrestle, I suppose." She sniffs disdainfully. "It could help anyone, but I think if one used a heavy weapon with an emphasis on a strong swing, it would make it hit harder."

The process is repeated on the ring, after which she says, "And this allows spells to be delivered with great..." she makes a punching motion, "force and accuracy to vulnerable places. But only conditionally. Your target has to be distracted enough not to see what you're doing, and you have to be using a spell that's channeled through your hand."

She wiggles her fingers to emphasize this. "So no blasts or rays."


----------



## Dr Simon

Shayuri said:


> Finally she casts the bracelet aside. "This acts on the forces of leverage, making its wearer able to exert more force with his strength. Good for moving things, lifting things...would help in an armwrestle, I suppose." She sniffs disdainfully. "It could help anyone, but I think if one used a heavy weapon with an emphasis on a strong swing, it would make it hit harder."




Kraken raises an eyebrow.

"Fair dinkum?" he asks. He looks around the group. "Reckon I'm the only one here who goes round waving a big sword about, eh?"


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"Looks like, Kraken. I will carry this crystal for us, if no one objects..." Glaive says to the others.

[sblock=ooc]
May I change Devil's Sight to see the Unseen? My original concept didn't wok well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral frowns.  "Well, it doesn't seem as if there is anything here for me.  I'll just keep the piece of cloth.  It's a mystery, and I have a thing for mysteries."  He cleans the cloth and pockets it.


----------



## Shayuri

"Right then," Whisper says, leaving the objects with the rest of the 'party gear.' She looks up and around, then goes back to her bedroll.

"Lets hope there's no more ambushes tonight...we may need some way to ensure safer nights. Spellcasting is tiring work."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> ooc
> May I change Devil's Sight to see the Unseen? My original concept didn't wok well.




ooc - That's fine by me


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The remainder of the evening passes uneventfully. The area around you remains quiet, as if the animal life is hesitant to come back. Midian's ape seems restless as well. When the morning arrives so too does the sounds of returning birds and primates. You break your fast on rations and pack up your camp.After checking your bearings once more you continue making your way towards where Dorel saw the smoke. 
The day passes slowly as you make your way across the interior. Most of your day is spent crossing two large ridges whose steep faces present a challenge to your climbing skills. Between the ridges is a densely forested region hung heavily with spider webs. You move quickly and quietly through the area before its denizens notice your presence.
The day is waning when you top the second ridge. Your eyes widen as you take in the view before you. Hidden in the folds of land is a large valley teaming with activity. You crouch lower and move under the trees so your profile is not seen highlighted against the sky. The valley before you has been ravaged. Dead trees and brush extend for hundreds of feet, radiating out from a central encampment. You can see several dozen tents set up in ordered lines around the site. Earthen banks and a palisade of sharpened tree trunks ring the edges. It appears as if a massive excavation is underway. Part of the opposite ridge has been scoured and huge chunks of stone have been quarried away.  Large sections of the cliff face have been covered in tarps, either to protect it from weather or spying eyes. Whatever it is, it is colossal in size. Humanoids move about the camp, some in armor, some in robes, and a few in rags and chains. 


Midian
[SBLOCK]
For several hundred feet in all directions from the camp the forest has died off. Dead trunks and skeletal branches lie closest to the camp while the trees farther out still have leaves just beginning to brown and curl away. It seems to have a definitive edge to the corruption, which leads you to believe that the blight is not natural or the result of a poisoned water supply.
[/SBLOCK]

Dorel
[SBLOCK]
Raising your spyglass you look over the encampment with an expert eye. You can immediately tell that whoever laid out the encampment had some military experience. The tents are in ordered rows and spaced out to prevent a fire in one from spreading to another, yet close enough that an alarm raised from one would rouse the others. The earthen banks, ditches, and palisade are likewise carefully formed to create a formidable defense. You get a closer look at the figures moving about and see that they are mostly human, though here and there you catch sight of dwarven faces. The ones in rags and chains all seem to be human, and likely some of them are the missing ones from Kraken's tribe. You watch them trek up to one of the covered sites and duck underneath. They don't reemerge indicating that there may be further sections underground that you cannot see. Perhaps the most significant sight however, is seeing one of the slaves carrying several long grey bones on a cart towards one of the larger tents.
[/SBLOCK]


OOC - I'll put up a map later when I have more time


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

[sblock=ooc]
Activated Invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral says to the group as he peers through his spyglass, "Looks like we have a sort of military camp down there.  Whoever placed the tents and defenses knows what he's about.  We would have a tough time assaulting that place even if followed by a small army.  There are a number of human slaves in rags and chains, though I think I saw a few dwarves.  Some are working inside short tunnels and I also see some large bones being brought to a large tent.  Our monster creator might be in there wielding his necromantic powers.  If you want, I think I may be able to sneak in and take a better look."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken whistles softly between his teeth. 

"That's some operation they've got down there. And I don't like the look of that big tarp. From you what you said, miss, about these deadfellas being more like animated stone bones, reckon they're putting something big together down there.

"Don't reckon we could fight our way through those earthworks, reckon Doral's right and we play it sneaky, eh? I can call up a mist to hide us, but it might look odd unless we did it at dawn or dusk.  Dunno if it'll be much use, maybe Miss Whisper can tell us, but I've learned a new chant from the spirits that can break crystal and things like it.

"Also, Doral mate, if you're going down there, I can put a chant on you so that the spirits will keep you from harm, provided you don't start a fight no other bugger will be able to lay a finger on you."
[SBLOCK=OOC]
Talking about obscuring mist, shatter and sanctuary, in case you hadn't realised.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"That sounds good. I know words that will shatte crystal, too. And just use your mist. I'm used to fight in obscure locations. I don't know if it will be helpful, but I can teleport myself an two others a short distance."

[sblock=ooc]
Baleful Utterance, Blind-Fight, Flee the Scene
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian frowns. "Whatever they've dug up, it's the cause of this blight," he says, "This isn't just contaminated water. It's unnatural. And it's spreading."

The druid stops a moment, laughing to himself. "Guess you were right, Whisper, back when we first left school. Remember that nonsense I thought about how everything was natural? Live and learn, yes?

"As to sneaking, if we just want a scout, I can take an animal form and take a  look about. If I choose something they're not likely to be hunting for food, I might be able to move about without drawing attention." 

Trying to come up with a reasonable form, Midian's gaze sweeps across the camp, checking to see what wildlife might be prevalent.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral shrugs, "Suit yourself.  If you can't get in close and see what's going on then we can try it my way."


----------



## jkason

((OOC: I'm thinking that if the camp has any dogs (and most seem to, whether of the guard or stray variety), Midian could take a similar shape. If he casts Hide from Animals (dog) beforehand, he needn't worry about the camp's native dogs giving him any trouble and calling attention to him as an outsider. I just had Midian take Natural Spell as his 6th level feat, so he could wait to cast the Hide spell until he's just outside the camp, which would give him a full hour to explore before he might be spotted by any canines.

Thoughts?))


----------



## Dr Simon

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Kraken can advise Midian on any local fauna that might be common enough to ignore.  Survival +9 or Knowledge (nature) +2 (from synergy bonus).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

[sblock]Whisper doesn't really know this IC, but Doral's a Beguiler. He can cast Invisibility Sphere and Zone of Silence, and we can all just walk right up to the camp as long as no one's got See Invisible running down there. [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Midian + Kraken
[SBLOCK]
The two of you hunker down on the ridge beneath a leafy bush to study the encampment. The sun is setting quickly, lengthening the shadows in the valley. Other than the humanoids, you see very few signs of animal life in the area. Midian spots the occasional hawk circling overhead. After scanning the area you also spot a lone buzzard perched on a dead tree very close to the edge of the camp. Later on you see a figure emerge from one of the tents dressed in tattered brown clothes. At the figures side is a massive boar, easily four hundred pounds and four foot tall at the shoulder. It follows the figure from the outer tents to the larger ones at the cliff face and they disappear from view. Just before the sun disappears entirely, you spot guards emerge from tents with four legged canines at their sides. They begin patrolling the outer edges of the camp.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper crouches in the hiding place that had been chosen and watches as best she can at that distance. She wonders as she observes...would it be possible perhaps to take the place of one of those slaves... Perhaps approach it under cover of invisibility, and then stealthily swap one for her.

Of course, that would be potentially very unpleasant for her, not to mention dangerous.

Hmm.

Maybe there were guards she could mimic as well, though she couldn't see them well enough from here. Hopefully the report of their scouts would provide such news...


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian's mouth twists as he thinks. "A boar form might be good in a fight, but that one seems to be alone, and probably conspicious. Dogs might be the best bet, though they all seem to be paired with a guard. Might be suspicious if I were wandering humanless.

"They haven't seen fit to chase off the carrion-eater, though. And I might get a decent overhead survey that way. I have a ritual that can hide me from the dogs' notice either way."

[sblock=OOC]Figured I'd stall a bit to see if Shayuri's OOC suggestion for Doral was what we preferred. If not, Midian'll take on buzzard form, then use Natural Spell to cast Hide From Animals (dogs), when he gets close enough that they might spot him.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"I'd go with the bird form, that way you can fly away if anything happens. The dogs'll likely smell you.  And that was a bloody big boar. Midian mate, you've got the chant with animals, reckon you could make it friendly, or ignore us, or something?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Midian steps out from under the bushes and moves to the edge of the ridge. He closes his eyes and concentrates. You feel the air around you stir and watch with amazement as Midian undergoes his transformation. His body folds in on itself growing rapidly smaller.  Feathers sprout from his arms, legs, and head. His face lengthens and hardens, becoming a yellow beak. In seconds the transformation is complete and a hunting bird stands before you. The bird calls twice before turning to the ridge and leaping off with its wings spread.

Midian
[SBLOCK]
Soaring over the world fills you with an exhilarating sensation unlike any you've experienced before. The full freedom of movement in any direction is new and exciting. It is with some difficulty after a few minutes of free flight that you bring yourself back to the task at hand. With your sharpened eyesight, you circle over the camp and observe the activity below. Immediately you notice several things amiss. The "dogs" you saw patrolling with the guards are not any canine you've ever seen before. They're not even alive. 
The "dogs" are four legged skeletons with some leathery hide stretched over their grey bones. Their backs are covered with a stubble that reminds you of a porcupine, though most of the tips are broken off. The guards at least appear to be living. Every bit of exposed skin is heavily tattooed in red colors giving the impression that they are bleeding from numerous wounds. 
You can see the layout of the entire camp from your altitude. You cannot see any pens for slaves, most likely they are kept below ground at night. At least 6 guards with their undead "dogs" move about the outside of the camp. It may be possible to slip past them if the group was stealthy enough, though you're sure the undead will have excellent night vision. You do see another possibility however; it seems that no guards regularly patrol the ridge above the camp. It may be possible to rappel down from there.
Night has fallen by the time you are read to return to your companions when activity in the camp draws your attention. A group four of humanoids have emerged one of the larger tents and are ringed by another four of the strange skeletal monstrosities you fought on the beach. The figure says something you cannot make out and points his hand towards the valley. The skeletons howl and depart at a run, soon disappearing into the dead forest. The four figures continue towards the cliff face and disappear under one of the tents.
As you swoop lower to try to get a better look you see movement out of the corner of your eye. The vulture perched on the dead tree in the camp is watching you. It is slowly spreading its massive wings revealing a gruesome sight. The creatures body is skeletal, its feathers somehow attached directly to bone. Two small, clawed arms attach at the chest and the head rises up from a too-long neck. It's body is large, but the skeletal nature allowed it to hunch lower and pull its wings in tight, disguising its true nature. It takes to the air with clumsy wing beats as it heads towards you. Luckily your superior maneuverability and speed allows you to lose it among the trees before you return to your companions.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson*

When he's sure he's lost the undead vulture, Midian melts back into his human form. Though his body suddenly feels heavier, the boons of his training and natural magics insure none will be able to follow his trail to the others. Still, he moves cautiously until he catches sight of them.

"Looks like the fauna around here are in the same shape as the flora," the druid reports. "My hiding spell would have done none of us any good, since both those dogs and the vulture are nothing of the sort; they're more undead constructs, this time in the shape of animals. The vulture almost had me for a minute, point of fact.

"The only place that doesn't seem to have a regular patrol is the ridge above the camp. If we have the means, we might be able to repel down to get inside.

"One more thing, though," the druid says grimly. "Whoever's running that place also sent more of those large undead toward the valley."

[sblock=OOC]Whew. Hooray for druids being untrackable. 

Also, did the people from the ship make camp in the valley when we left, or did they stay on the ship? Seeing as we were attacked, I'd think we'd warn them off coming ashore right away, but I honestly don't recall.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper considers Midian's words.

"How far down is it from the top of the ridge down into the camp?" she asks musingly.

"I may have another way to get us down. One that involves less exposure."


----------



## Dr Simon

"Just a thought,"  says Kraken. "But how many of those stone deadfellas did they send down the valley?" He pauses and grins. "Stone dead, eh?"

"Anyway, last time we fought them they were tough buggers, and you say the dogs are the same thing, Midian mate?  Why don't we stop these wandering ones first and see what affects 'em?  The lady reckons they ain't proper deadfellas, but I'd still like to see if my chant works against them. Or the shattering chant otherwise. It'd be better to do that with a couple we can catch on their own than risking it against a whole camp. And we might stop them getting to anyone else, eh?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC
[SBLOCK]
The remaining sailors and mercenaries were going to create a base on the shore of the island. They weren't entirely defenseless, as there were another 8 mercs that stayed behind along with Johan, Seria, and Raysuldra.


The cliff is approx. 100' tall. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"That sounds good. I will try out my words that will shatte crystal, too."
Glaive says to Kraken.

[sblock=ooc]

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"The cliff is something on the order of 100' tall," the druid tells Whisper. "What did you have planned?"

To the suggestion they go undead hunting, Midian shudders slightly. "It might tell us something, though I wonder if this set weren't sent out to find the first that we destroyed. Taking out these may confirm our existence to the camp. But I'm willing to try whatever the group feels is the best plan. Green knows the world won't be worse off for two fewer of those monstrosities."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC - So that's two for attacking the undead in the jungle, 1 for either course, and 1 for infiltrating the camp. If there aren't any other comments one way or the other I'll send you out after the undead saturday morning.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

During the night you setup watches to observe the camp while you rest. The camp is largely quiet, though you see that the guards continue to patrol throughout the night. The night is cool without a fire and the humming insects swarm you throughout the night.
When morning arrives everyone is itchy with bug bites but at least the evening was uneventful. Midian and Kraken lead the way as you set out to pick up the trail of the undead. It takes a few hours to work your way down into the valley and almost as long to find their trail. There are four tracks on the trail. They head in a straight line roughly southeast for a mile before suddenly swerving off to the south. Shortly thereafter you come across a grisly scene. Several badly mutilated animal bodies lie before you. They look like some kind of wild pig. After examining the bodies you notice that the tusks and lower jaws from the bodies have been removed along with the hooves and some of the larger internal bones and some tendons. The trail returns to the original path and continues onward for almost two miles farther. Suddenly Midian raises a hand to signal a halt and turns his head to listen. Everyone strains to hear for a moment. A cry makes your heart leap. Somewhere ahead an almost human cry of pain sounds again. The sounds of simian warning calls joins the sound.
Moving forward cautiously, you advance towards where you heard the sound. Up ahead you catch sight of them. It looks like they caught a small tribe of apes on the ground away from the safety of the trees. The rest of the tribe are up in the canopy shrieking in anger at them. Occasionally one of them throws a stick down but the undead ignore them. They are in the process of removing the long arms and adding it to a pile one of the creatures in holding. They way they move and work together seems unusually intelligent for skeletons. No two look exactly alike, though they all share the same general features. An elongated skull with rows of a variety of sharp teeth, long limbs, and claws hands and feet. It seems that the noise the apes are making is covering your approach. You are about 30' away with some light brush and trees between you and them.


OOC - Map to come later when I get more time


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Time for some stealth, I think," Doral says as he casts _Invisibility Sphere_ on the party.  "So what's the plan?"


----------



## Dr Simon

"I supppose 'run up and hit them lots' doesn't count as a plan, eh?" asks Kraken. "Last time these things were pretty tough to take down, and they can dish out lots of damage too, take it from me, eh? I can ask the spirits to _bless_ us, that'll give us an edge in combat. There are three things I want to test on these things - me deadfella chant, me shattering spell and this new bracelet thingy, probably in that order. 

"Glaive mate, you're pretty handy in a stand-up fight, reckon you and me double team as much as we can, that way we'll take each bugger down faster. Maybe Midian's monkey can help too. The rest of you, stay back and use your chants."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

After awakening and seeing the others scratching their bites, Glaive thinks:_ At least the rough hide, that now is my skin protects me from that..._

------

"Sounds like a plan . I will try out my words that will shatter crystal as we moving close, too. For the close up fight, I need a bit dostance with my polearm to be effective. Let's hope, the chants work."
Glaive says to Kraken.

[sblock=ooc]
When starting the attack, Glaive uses _Baleful Utterance_ at the undead, targetting their supposed 'Power Crystal' (same effect as the _Shatter_ spell.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I can bolster the strength of one of you before you attack, and litter the field with animals to draw their attention and help surround them," Midian offers.

[sblock=OOC]Barkskin and Bull's Strength, and Summon Nature's Ally spells (Not sure if it's better to call a bunch of little critters or one big one., but either way it adds some distractions and possibly damage.)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper smirks...she still hasn't put her mask back on, though she's been wearing the face of a rather plain human woman since her near-death. 

"I've been working on something new," she says quietly. "My old arcane blast wasn't powerful enough for these enemies. Let me lead off before you go charging in. My first attack will not be...discriminate. Once it finishes you'll have a decided advantage."

[sblock]Whisper will start off with a Glitterdust to try to blind all of the undead before the others close in to melee range.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"Thanks, Midian. My is a weapon of eldritch energy, not muscle, so just strengthen the arms of Kraken.

Fine Whisper, I will wait for yor attack before charging."
Glaive says to to the others.

[sblock=ooc]
When starting the attack, Glaive uses _Baleful Utterance_ at the undead, targetting their supposed 'Power Crystal' (same effect as the _Shatter_ spell.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC - Give me initiative checks and your surprise round actions when you're ready. Whisper will start at the top if everyone is waiting for her spell to go off.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken mutters "Spirits of our ancestors, guide us and guard us. With our deeds we shall honour you." He looks at the others. "Ready when you are, mates."

He waits until Whisper has cast her spell, then he stands up out of hiding and announces in a strong, clear voice:

"Deadfella walking, go back to the grave.
Deadfella walking, the land of the living is not for you."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Bless spell on party.

Initiative 1d20+6=26
Delay until Whisper's spell.

Turning check 1d20+1=4

Bleh!  Maximum 1 HD undead affected.

Turning damage
2d6+4=14

Just in case, but doubtful.

Spells prepared for today:
0th level (Save DC 12) – Detect magic, guidance, resistance (x2).
1st level (Save DC 13) – Bless, obscuring mist*, remove fear, sanctuary.
2nd level (Save DC 14) – Lesser restoration, shatter*.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian touches Kraken, and the druid's voice is a series of huffs and snorts. Kraken's body courses with extra strength as Midian finishes his ritual. Once he's finished that, Midian begins a second chant, and the air near the undead begins to waver as if from heat haze.

[sblock=OOC]

Midian's Initiative for attack on zombies (1d20+2=16) 

Garuk's Initiative (1d20+2=20) (Free action on Midian's part to set Garuk to Attack)

Holding for Whisper as are the others, since I'm not sure if the sound of casting will call zombie attention.

Casting Bull's Strength on Kraken, then starting his Summon Nature's Ally III spell. I figure all the simians on the ground will already count as distractions, so something hefty seems useful: How about a Dire Wolf [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral moves along with the party, trying to keep the sphere with the lead attackers.  If he attacks or casts a spell he will lose the invisibility for the entire party.  Once the party initiates the attack he will cast _Greater Mirror Image_.

Init
[sblock]
15... Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

When everyone seems ready, Whisper murmurs in the strange and siblant tongue that she uses to cast spells. Tiny motes of light, pale and blue, pour out of her fingertips and start to orbit her hands and body. They collect around her hands though as she raises them...and then stream in a torrent towards the collection of skeletons as she makes a throwing gesture.

The motes burst outwards in a silent explosion, absolutely covering the skeletons and everything around them in gleaming cyan "powder" composed of arcane energy.

"Now," Whisper suggests.

(Glitterdust! Will DC 17 or be blinded! Init 10: Roll Lookup )


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive acts nearly instantly after Whisper's command, just stopping outside of the undeads striking distance before muttering nearly silently a word. No one of the others understand the language, but somehow it sounds 'wrong'.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative (1d20+3=13)
Delay after Whisper

Use 'Shatter' effect: 14

Activated Effects: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Surprise Round
Whispers spell coats the entire area in a cloud of magical particles. Two of the undead shriek and claw wildly at the air around them. Kraken raises his holy symbol high, but his act of piety only seems to enrage them more. Dorel stays close to Midian and Garuk for now, but readies himself to follow Kraken and Glaive into the fray. Glaives word of power strikes the leading undead in the chest. You hear a loud crack as something within it fragments.

Round 1
The creatures recover from the initial attack swiftly. Two of them orient on your party and howl. Their gore soaked arms suddenly glisten with and glow with a sickly green substance. The "goo" on their arms drips to the ground with hissing splatters. The two hurl themselves towards you covering the distance with frightening speed. The other two remain blinded by the dust but they move slowly towards the sounds of their brethren fighting.

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
When the creatures begin their attack you feel a pulse like a heart beat from the crystal shard you carry. It is not as strong as the sensation from the night before, but it is noticeable. The shard seemed to be triggered by something the undead did, more than by their presence. The feeling wanes in intensity after a moment while the fight rages on.
[/SBLOCK]


Surprise round
[SBLOCK]
Glitterdust Will Save (1d20 8=26, 1d20 8=11, 1d20 8=22, 1d20 8=9)
Undead1 Glaive Shatter fort Save (1d20 4=23)
Glaive shatter spell damage (6d6=31) (Save for half=15)

Initiative Order
Whisper
Kraken 26
Midian/Ape 16
Dorel 15
Glaive 13
[/SBLOCK]

Round 1
[SBLOCK]
Undead initiative (1d20 6=26)

Initiative Order
Undead
Whisper
Kraken 26
Midian/Ape 16
Dorel 15
Glaive 13

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



SelcSilverhand said:


> The creatures recover from the initial attack swiftly. Two of them orient on your party and howl. Their gore soaked arms suddenly glisten with and glow with a sickly green substance. The "goo" on their arms drips to the ground with hissing splatters. The two hurl themselves towards you covering the distance with frightening speed. The other two remain blinded by the dust but they move slowly towards the sounds of their brethren fighting.




Midian continues chanting, invisible for the moment, and his mixture of howling and growled syllables find a match from the wavering air next to one of the undead mostrosities. An oversized wolf forms as the source of that returned wild call, and launches itself at the closest opponent, massive jaws clamping down, shoulders straining to tip the creature to the ground.

As the summoned creature attacks, Midian lets out a low grunt, which is itself all his Ape companion needs to lend his own claws to the fray.

[sblock=OOC]The Summon Nature's Ally that Midian started in the first round should finish now. I'm not sure which of the undead are blinded, but let's start with the wolf above the closest undead, blind or not. He can't flank due to that downed log, I think. If the bite hits, he gets an auto trip attempt on the undead in question.

Bite attack; damage; trip attempt vs. undead. (1d20+11=24, 1d8+10=17, 1d20+11=16)

Midian's ape has 10' reach, so he'll take advantage of that if possible. He has to move to hit an opponent this round, so only the one claw attack. Let's go for that same undead the wolf's after.

Claw attack; damage vs. undead (1d20+10=22, 1d8+5=8)[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared]Orisons (5, DC 13): Mending, Flare x2, Guidance, Create Water
1st level (4, DC 14): Detect Snares and Pits, Entangle, Hide from Animals, Pass without Trace
2nd level (4, DC 15): Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Lesser Restoration, Soften Earth and Stone
3rd level (3, DC 16): Call Lightning*, Poison, Wind Wall
* attuned to empowered spell shard[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I hate undead..." Doral grunts as he fires three bolts at the lead creature.

Wand of Magic Missiles damage=11
[sblock]
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

"Yes," Whisper agrees with a grin. "But I couldn't ask for better test subjects for my new spell."

She cups her hands together and incants. At first it looks a lot like her own 'magic missile' spell, as flecks of gleaming blue magical energy are birthed from the knot of power that forms over her palms. But more than three appear. Many MANY more.

In seconds, Whisper looks like someone harried by dozens of fat, insane blue fireflies. They whirl and dance around her dizzyingly. Then she gestures, and the whole swarm breaks off, splitting into two smaller clusters with each heading towards a different unblinded undead creature.

There they wheel and dart, attacking en masse. No single mote seems to do a LOT of damage, but it's also easy to see that what they are doing will pile up pretty fast.

(Manyjaws! Does 9 damage to one, 16 damage to the other. Reflex save DC 18 for half damage. Roll Lookup Will continue for 2 more rounds, though Whisper can redirect them during that time if she sees fit.)


----------



## Dr Simon

"Cobblers. Didn't get the voice right."

Kraken coughs and gives his chant again. This time his voice sounds more resounding and seems to carry an echo of distant thunder.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Turning check 1d20+1=18
Turning damage 2d6+4=8

8HD of undead affected, of a maximum HD of 5HD each.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive reuses his tactic, if still out of melee, whispering foul words, that attack the already damaged crystal of his target.

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1809749/Shatter damage (6d6=16)

Use 'Shatter' effect: 14

Activated Effects: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

End of Round 1
The lead undead hurtles towards Kraken with vicious clawed hands upraised. He stands firm before its approach and calls out with his god's voice once again. The undead skids to a halt and shrieks, shielding its face with its hands as if blinded by a bright light. It turns to run but doesn't make it far. With a fierce snarl an immense wolf appears from thin air and pounces. At the same time Midian's ape lunges forward and swats at its retreating backside. Whispers cloud of magical particles descend on the two undead and you can see small pits forming wherever they touch. Dorel and Midian reappear as Dorel activates his magic missile wand, dispelling his invisibility sphere. The first creature staggers under the onslaught and Glaive's final eldritch invocation finishes it. There is an explosion of black and red material in its chest that glitters in the light. The skeletal body collapses in a heap.

Round 2
The second undead lunges forward with incredible speed and tears open the chest of Midian's companion. The ape lets loose a shriek of pain. The remaining two undead continue forward, drawn by the sounds of combat. 


Round 2
[SBLOCK]
Undead reflex vs manyjaws (1d20 4=8, 1d20 4=16)
Undead 2 attack vs ape (1d20 12=27, 1d4 7=10, 1d8=5)


Initiative Order
Undead
Whisper
Kraken 
Midian/Ape/Wolf
Dorel
Glaive
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

"Gotcha!" cries Kraken exultantly. "They're deadfellas alright," he calls to the rest of the party. "And now.." He rattles his necklace of shells and utters a word in a strange language. The shell rattle and the word seem to combine to the sound of thunder and shockwave of detonation rushes towards the undead threatening Midian's ape.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Shatter against undead at (3,5). I assume the one in faded pink is the turned one?

Shatter Damage 3d6 = 9. Fortitude DC 14 for half. Or Will save if he needs to target crystal. (Since undead are normally immune to effects with Fort saves 

Spells used: 0/1/1
Turning attempts: 2
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral unloads a second blast from his wand at the next nearest undead.  "Hopefully we can kill something with a brain sometime," he says, still feeling useless since he couldn't even try sneaking around because of the guard dogs.

[sblock]
Only 6 points of damage from the wand...
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian chooses to forego further magics for the moment, falling back on his bow skills. Which, sadly, seem to have suffered during his time at sea. 

Meanwhile, the summoned Dire Wolf launches itself again with massive jaws. And the ape Garuk, fueled by pain and rage, tears at the undead which attacked it.

[sblock=OOC]Dire Wolfe Bite attack;damage; Auto Trip attempt Round 2 (1d20+11=23, 1d8+10=12, 1d20+11=29)

Shortbow attack;damage round 2 (1d20+6=10, 1d6=4)

Garuk Full Attack: claw;damage;claw;damage;bite;damage round 2 (1d20+10=25, 1d8+5=9, 1d20+10=29, 1d8+5=13, 1d20+5=11, 1d6+2=8)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

With a fierce grin, Whisper flicks a hand, and the spinning motes of her spell swarm around the remaining unblinded skeleton, picking at it mercilessly.

"Oh, I like this spell," she says with a disarming little giggle. "I like this spell a lot."

(Damage 23  Roll Lookup Ref save DC 18 for half.)

(OOC Note: If this skelly goes down before her turn, she'll redirect the motes onto one of the blinded ones instead.)


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

More foul words leave Glaive's mouth, attacking the crystalline structure in the undead.

[sblock=ooc]
Shatter damage (6d6=22)

Use 'Shatter' effect: 14

Activated Effects: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

End of Round 2 
Whisper's motes of magic chew away at the binding sinews hold the skeleton together. Individual ribs break free and fall to the ground at random. Midian's wolf and ape savage the creature heavily and Dorel's magic missiles snap its femur. The creature seems barely held together when the combined blasts of Kraken and Glaive's shatter spells break the binding crystal in its chest. The creature collapses. 

Round 3
The remaining two undead stumble forward. Their arms now glisten with some kind of ectoplasmic coating just like the first two. The first one steps around the tree and savages the dire wolf with both claws. Some of the goo on its arms sticks to the wolf. It hisses and bubbles loudly as it eats through the fur and flesh. The blinded creature misses with its bite, its shark-like mouth snapping shut with a loud crunch. The second beast steps over the bones of its companion and slashes wildly at Midian's ape Garuk. Both of the claws miss but the teeth strike true. It savages the ape badly before being knocked loose by the simian. 

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
You smell something familiar coming from the shattered corpses in front of you. It is the scent of brimstone. From the broken shards of crystal you see a wavering transparent red form. It appears to pull itself upward, like someone pulling themselves up out of a hole. Soon the lanky form stands over the corpse and moves through the battling wolf and skeleton as if they aren't even there. A memory from your afterlife in the hellish abyss tugs at your mind and gives name to what you are seeing. A Babau, a demon. Your companions seem unaware of its presence, it is possible they don't even know it exists. It moves towards Kraken and reaches out with one claws hand to touch his head.
[/SBLOCK]


Kraken
[SBLOCK]
In the midst of the battle you feel a strange sensation come over you.
OOc - Make a will save for me.
[/SBLOCK]





OOC
[SBLOCK]
Undead2 reflex vs manyjaws (1d20 4=21)
Undead2 fort vs kraken shatter (1d20 4=6)
Undead2 fort vs glaive shatter (1d20 4=9)

50% miss for both undead (1d100=40, 1d100=99, 1d100=69, 1d100=7, 1d100=82, 1d100=32)
2 claw and bite hit (1d20 12=18, 1d20 12=23, 1d20 7=27)
2 claws for wolf 1 bite for ape (1d4 7=11, 1d4 7=8,  1d6 4=7)
goo dmg (1d8=6, 1d8=6)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

[SBLOCK=DM]
Will Save 1d20+6=18

+1 due to _Bless_ spell if it's a fear effect.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken
[SBLOCK]
You shake your head and the odd sensation, akin to having a spider's web brush against your scalp, vanishes.
[/SBLOCK]

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
The apparition sweeps a clawed hand through Kraken's forehead. The claw passes cleanly through. The creature's mouth distends as if howling before its body begins to unravel and dissipate like a morning mist burning away under the sun. As quickly as it appeared it is gone.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive tries to ignore the apparation, he has just seen and concentrates his efforts on the next undead.

[sblock=ooc]
Shatter damage (6d6=22)

Use 'Shatter' effect: 14

Activated Effects: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

[sblock=HP totals (before healing)]
Ape: 10/38
Dire Wolf: 20/45
Midian: 45/45 [/sblock]



Dr Simon said:


> +1 due to _Bless_ spell if it's a fear effect.




((OOC: Is there a Bless spell going? If so, the attack rolls at the end of the post are all +1.))

As Midian watches Garuk take another massive blow, the druid decides to move. He pulls a wand out, and from behind his ape animal companion, speaks a single word. A warm glow suffuses his body, and some of the acidic burns seem to smooth out, hair growing back over them.

Meanwhile, both ape and summoned wolf continue their assaults on the undead.

[sblock=OOC]Dire Wolf Attack; damage; trip attempt, round 3 (1d20+11=25, 1d8+10=14, 1d20+11=24)

CLW wand for Garuk (1d8+1=7)

Garuk (ape) Claw;damage;claw;damage;bite;damage, round 3 (1d20+10=23, 1d8+5=7, 1d20+10=19, 1d8+5=9, 1d20+5=14, 1d6+2=3)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral fires once more with his wand, aiming at the closest undead.

[sblock]
Please double-check what I did here.  I'm showing a perfect roll and 15 points of damage.
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper spreads her hands apart, guiding the storm of force motes into two separate swarms again, engulfing both of the remaining skeletons and slowly grinding them away. The tiny motes evaporate then though, leaving the battlefield a little darker in their absence.

(11 and 8, Ref save DC 18 for half. Roll Lookup )


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Yes, Kraken cast a Bless before combat begun. Remember to add your +1, everybody!

IC:

Kraken shakes his head and quickly scans the surrounding trees. Doing so, he draws his falchion and surveys the layout of the battlefield. His companions are behind him, the undead in front of him, and he seems ideally placed to block their advance.

"Keep yer eyes peeled, mates," he calls to his companions. "I think some bugger just tried to put a chant on me."

His jaw set, he waits for the undead to come to him.

[sblock=OOC]
Delay until undead come into threatened area, then attack with falchion.

Attack 1d20+9=22
Damage 2d4+4=8
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

End of Round 3
Kraken puts himself between the advancing undead and the rest of the party. Midian moves up behind Garuk and quickly applies some healing from his wand. The terrible wounds on the apes body knit slowly. The ape and wolf continue to attack ferociously. The summoned dire wolf pulls the legs out from under one of the undead, sending it crashing to the earth. Whisper's motes begin to slow their mad swirling. The lights go out one by one until none are left. Dorel unleashes a powerful blast of magic from his wand that shatters both leg bones of the undead writhing on the ground. Glaive targets the still standing undead with his eldritch power and fractures the black crystal in its chest.

Round 4
The undead on the ground thrashes about wildly but doesn't try to get up. One of its flailing claws rakes the direwolf across the chest, spilling streamers of blood. The other undead in front of Garuk misses with its claws but manages to sink its teeth into the ape.



Glaive
[SBLOCK]
You see another apparition crawl from the corpse of the second undead you killed. It turns itself to face your direction and darts forward. Midian moving forward to heal his ape puts him between the two of you. The spectre changes targets and lunges forward, both arms extended to pierce his head.
[/SBLOCK]

Midian
[SBLOCK]
You feel a sudden headache come over you and a tingling sensation on your face.

OOC - Make a will save.
Also, your wolf has 6 hp's left and Garuk has 12 now after healing and taking another bite
[/SBLOCK]



OOC
[SBLOCK]
Undead 3 Fort vs Shatter (1d20 4=20)
Undead 3 & 4 reflex vs manyjaws (1d20 4=16, 1d20 4=17)
Undead 4 trip resist (1d20 5=12)
Miss chance, 50 or higher hits (1d100=55, 1d100=3, 1d100=69, 1d100=5, 1d100=11, 1d100=56)
Claw, bite, bite (-4 for prone) (1d20 8=21, 1d20 3=8, 1d20 7=25)
Claw on wolf bite on ape (1d4 7=8, 1d6 4=5)
Claw acid (1d8=2)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive continues his assault, but manages to shout some understandable words between. "No spells! Invisible demons leave the shattered crystals and attack your minds! There it is, Whisper! Try to send your motes against it!"

[sblock=ooc]
http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Glaive#202713
Shatter deals 24 damage.

Use 'Shatter' effect: 14

Trying to indicate the babau's square to Whisper.

Activated Effects: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian's animals continue their assault, even as the druid shakes his head as if to clear it, wand poised to heal his ape from its continued damage.

[sblock=OOC]Action Points are usable on any d20 roll, is that right? If not, the save was only 15:

Will Save with Action Point (1d20+8+1d6=18)

Since I'm not sure if it worked, I held off on describing Midian's actions in full. He intends to heal Garuk again, but if he failed the check, I'm not sure that's what he'll be doing. 

Also, I rolled the Dire Wolf's trip attempt in case the undead on the ground expires before his turn and he moves on to the standing one. If not, just disregard. I added in the Bless bonuses to all the attack rolls.

Dire Wolf Attack;damage;trip attempt Round 4 (1d20+12=20, 1d8+10=12, 1d20+11=17)

Claw;damage;claw;damage;bite;damage, round 4 (1d20+11=21, 1d8+5=11, 1d20+11=17, 1d8+5=6, 1d20+6=26, 1d6+2=6)

CLW for Garuk, round 4 (1d8+1=9)

HP totals 
Ape: 12/38 (before healing)
Dire Wolf: 6/45
Midian: 45/45[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Midian
[SBLOCK]
The pain in your skull quickly fades.

OOC - You can continue your action this round.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Finding his focus again, Midian touches his wand to Garuk, trying to keep his animal companion from falling.

"I think I just felt another demon," Midian calls out. "If they escape when we crack the crystals, maybe we should avoid more shattering?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral grimaces and says, "Invisible demons, you say...".  Because of the warning he avoids casting a _see invisibility_ spell.  Instead he takes a handful of sand and throws it around him, trying to look for any shapes.


----------



## Shayuri

"It's no good," Whisper says grudgingly to Glaive. "I need to be able to see to direct the spell. A weakness I didn't think of when I developed it."

She grits her teeth angrily.

"I suppose some sort of vision enhancement would be useful after all."

With a flourish and an arcane incantation, the sorceress summons another flurry of destructive pinpricks of light and guides them to the skeletons!

(Another Manyjaws...3d6 to each, Ref save DC 18 for half. Can't roll right now. Feel free to roll for me, or I'll roll later this evening.)


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken scowls. Undead, invisble demons, they all came under one heading in his primitive theology - bad ju-ju. Feeling the power of Storm raging within him he grows frustrated with holding his position. The wolf was just another type of spirit, and expendable. The ape was just an animal and not worth worrying about, but it was important to Midian, and the druid had been helpful against the undead.

With a snarl, Kraken steps forwards and attacks the undead in front of him.

[Sblock=ooc]
Can I use my roll from last time, since Kraken hasn't made an attack yet?  Falchion attack on undead directly in front, currently facing wolf.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

End of Round 4
Seeing that the undead on the ground can no longer advance Kraken takes the fight to it. He steps forward and swings his falchion down in a powerful overhead chop. The blade snaps several ribs in its chest. Whisper quickly summons another swarm of magical motes that chew away at the two undead. The one on the ground falls apart as the motes break the final few sinews holding it together. Midian's wolf leaps over the remains and attacks the remaining undead along with Garuk. The undead keeps its feet despite the sudden onslaught. Midian presses the wand to the back of his companion once more, infusing it with positive energy. Dorel grabs a handful of sand and flings it all the way around him but doesn't see any forms in the dust. Glaive uses his shatter invocation against the remaining creature, damaging the crystal within.

Round 5
The creature rages, swinging its claws wildly. Its first claw catches Midian's ape in the throat and tears a sickening gash in it. The second claw catches Kraken across his shoulder and upper arm, doing serious damage to him as well. Even after the claw has passed the wound continues to widen as the slime from the creatures claws melts away flesh and muscle. 

Midian
[SBLOCK]
OOC - Critical hit on Garuk, he has 1 hit point left. 
[/SBLOCK]

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
It appears that after the demons touch someone they disappear once more. You didn't see any appear this round. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian hisses as the undead so brutally wounds Garuk, but he touches the wand to the ape once more, hoping to keep him standing until they can finish off this last creature. 

Garuk perseveres, slashing and biting even as the summoned dire wolf launches another attack.

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure if a 5' step lets the Dire wolf flank or not. If so, I'd like to move it into flank. Rolls don't have a flanking bonus on them, though, since I wasn't sure:

Dire Wolf Attack; damage; trip attempt round 5 (1d20+12=24, 1d8+10=18, 1d20+11=26)

Garuk Claw;damage;claw;damage;bite;damage, round 5 (1d20+11=21, 1d8+5=7, 1d20+11=12, 1d8+5=10, 1d20+6=21, 1d6+2=4)

CLW Garuk, round 5 (1d8+1=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Fearing that a new demon will be summoned by shattering the crystal, Glaive summons his namesake of eldritch energy and attacks.

[sblock=ooc]
Eld. Glaive (hit vs touch) (1d20+6=22, 3d6=14)

Activated Effects: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=ooc]
How much damage does Kraken take?
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Hmmm... no casting.  I suppose I best go with the tried and true," Doral says as he aims at the undead creature and unleashes another set of magic missiles from his wand.

[sblock]
7 hps from his wand...
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper brings her hands together with a decisive clap, and the swarms of pestering force bolts converge on the last skeleton and pick it apart with renewed vigor!

(18 damage, ref save DC 18 for half. Roll Lookup )


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Dr Simon said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> How much damage does Kraken take?
> [/sblock]




OOC - 15 points of damage


----------



## Dr Simon

In that case...

Unperturbed by the burning in his shoulder, Kraken focuses the fury of the Storm into his blade and brings it scything down onto the undead creature.

[sblock=OOC]
Using smite ability, +4 attack, +3 damage

Falchion attack1d20+12=27
Damage 2d4+7=12
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken's first blow destroys the creatures skull, sending bits of bone and teeth flying in all directions. After the mad howling and snarling of the undead, the forest around you is almost eerily silent. Four shattered skeletons lie at your feet.

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
Looking around you, you don't see any more ghostly forms. Nor do the original two reappear.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

The dire wolf looks about, growling as it looks for further threats. It's muscles relax as it sniffs the air. Apparently satisfied, it turns to Midian, seeming to bow its head, and promptly evaporates.

With a short call, Midian brings Garuk down from his own battle rage. Still gravely wounded, the ape sits on the ground and licks its wounds as it waits for more healing.

But first, Midian turns to Kraken. "We should tend to that wound quickly," he says, holding his wand in offer to use it. "I've no idea if that was natural acid or something more insidious, but the sooner we clean it out and heal it, the better, I'd say."


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper disperses the swirling, firefly-like spell with a flick of her wrists and goes to join Midian and the others. She nudges a pile of bones thoughtfully.

"These things are more powerful than the first ones we fought."

She looks at Glaive.

"Now...what was that about invisible demons?"


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken waves the wand away.

"Ah, she'll be right, mate," he says, softly. "I'll take care of it meself. Stings a bit though."

He keeps his attention on Glaive, waiting for an answer to Whisper's question. As he does so he mutters a soft song under his breath, running his fingers along the length of his wound.

[sblock=OOC]
Cure Light Wounds 1d8+3=9
Swap out "remove fear"
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Dr Simon said:


> Kraken waves the wand away.
> 
> "Ah, she'll be right, mate," he says, softly. "I'll take care of it meself. Stings a bit though."
> 
> He keeps his attention on Glaive, waiting for an answer to Whisper's question. As he does so he mutters a soft song under his breath, running his fingers along the length of his wound.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]




Midian nods his respect for Kraken's innate healing powers, and turns his attention back to the Ape. As he, too, listens for Glaive to expound on what he witnessed, Midian touches the healing wand to several of the most severe wounds on Garuk, knitting them in short order. The ape is still slightly battered, but clearly far from the precipice of death on which he previously teetered.

If anyone else steps forth requesting healing, he'll gladly use charges to help the others, as well.

[sblock=OOC]Burning through some more wand uses to get Garuk back up to a respectable HP spot:

CLW Garuk (1d8+1=8, 1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=4)

More CLW Garuk (1d8+1=6, 1d8+1=5)

Garuk was previously at 5 HP (I'm including the heal Midian had planned for the final combat round, as it seems unlikely he'd have stopped it just because the undead fell). So, with the above 5 charges, I believe that puts Garuk at 30 HP? Let me know if my rather-lacking math abilities have failed me again.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral takes a close examination of the bones, but finding little of value or interest at first glance he sighs, "Doubt I'll find anything of worth in this mess.  All this action and so little coin..."

After examining the bones, he closes his eyes and listens if he can detect anyone approaching or anything odd after the commotion.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"I have some special... abilities. Like summoning the Glaive or seeing in the dark. One of them s the ability to see invisible creatures. As the crystals were destroyed, a demon, I think they are called Babau, was set free. They reached for Kraken's and Midian's head and then evaporated. I think there is also one bound to the crystal we took in the last fight." Glaive answers the questions.

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1858766/
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper closes her eyes at that news and actually rocks backwards a little as if struck.

"That...answers a lot of questions," she says after recovering. "And raises many more. The khyber shards can work as containers for spiritual essences. I think now we know what sort of essences are being contained!"

She goes to inspect the skeletons more closely, looking for the unbroken shards. As she searches, she mutters to herself.

"Fiends used to animate them, give them power...that would explain why they were so much stronger than simple mindless skeletons. And the acid in their claws...babau you say... Different fiends have different powers...maybe they can even extend some of their abilities to their new hosts..."

Abruptly the sorceress looks up at the others as she kicks bones aside and locates a glowing violet crystal.

"This is incredibly bad news. If they're building an army of demonically infused undead...something impossible without the vast number of khyber shards on this island...then it could mean there's a lot more than piracy on their minds."

She grabs up the shard and examines it, then brings it to Glaive and holds it out towards him.

"Can you tell what sort of demon this is without breaking it?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Amidst the scattered bits of fossilized bones you locate two intact shards. One is badly cracked but seems to be holding together for now. While Dorel and Whisper search the bodies, Midian helps Kraken examine the wound on his arm. The acid seems to have become inert and he doesn't appear to be in any danger. Kraken's healing magic mends the worst of the damage. Midian then turns to his companion and sets about restoring him as well. Whispers revelation has chilling implications given what you now know about the mining site. 

Dorel
[SBLOCK]
While searching the skeletons you come across two pieces of fractured crystal that reflect the light oddly. Using your detect magic spell you note that they both glow with a transmutation aura. One appears to be a dark blue, almost black color and the second is a light pink.
[/SBLOCK]

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
The two shards taken from the recently slain undead seem to throb in your hands. Under your touch the shards feel almost slippery as if an invisible sheen covered the shard. The darkened interior seems to shift subtly as if something within was stirring. Both of the undead the shards were bound to had manifested the acidic slime, a trait you recall as being associated with the Babau demons. You think it likely that each shard holds one. 

The sensation you get from holding the two shards is different from the shard you took from the stomach of the Tendriculos monster a few nights ago. It is likely that a different entity is trapped within that shard.

You think that you may be able to devise a ritual to harness some of the trapped demons' abilities. 

OOC - For Roleplaying purposes I'll leave the details of the ritual up to you if you decide to pursue it.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral picks up two shards, one a dark blue and the second a light pink.  He stares at them while using his _detect magic_ spell, trying to discern additional information such as the strength of the magic bound to them.  "These strange shards have transmutation magic associated with them.  Odd... anyone want to give them a closer examination?"


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Deuce Traveler said:


> Doral picks up two shards, one a dark blue and the second a light pink.  He stares at them while using his _detect magic_ spell, trying to discern additional information such as the strength of the magic bound to them.  "These strange shards have transmutation magic associated with them.  Odd... anyone want to give them a closer examination?"




"Whisper, you still have your monacle, yes?" Midian asks. "If we make camp ... in a more secure location, that is, Whisper might be able to tell us more using the monacle. Who knows? Maybe they could prove useful in infiltrating the camp."


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper nods and peers at the crystals curiously.

"Undead augmented by fiendish spirits, and equipped with enchanted items. We'd better hope this was not a 'normal' raiding party."

She looks up at the others.

"We may want to return to our main camp. We can warn them of the dangers and update their maps. Just in case they're forced to leave the island without us."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"Hm, they 'feel' all alike. All but the one from the plant creature. Maybe it contains another kind of creature?" Glaive answers the questions.

[sblock=ooc]
Will think about an approciate ritual. Thanks!
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

Shayuri said:


> She looks up at the others.
> 
> "We may want to return to our main camp. We can warn them of the dangers and update their maps. Just in case they're forced to leave the island without us."




Midian considers, then nods. "We still don't know if these were being sent because they know someone's landed, or as a simple patrol. If the camp breaks, that might mislead anyone following after these creatures. Maybe we'll get lucky enough that they'll believe we were run off by the menace these posed. Gods know we'll need some luck and surprise if we're going to survive a whole camp of creatures like these."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC - So is the general consensus to return to your expedition's camp outside the crater on the shore?


----------



## jkason

SelcSilverhand said:


> OOC - So is the general consensus to return to your expedition's camp outside the crater on the shore?




OOC: I believe so.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Alright.  Maybe someone might have heard some sea-dog tale which may be useful."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken grins a gap-toothed grin at Doral, as he carefully turns a bit of undead in his hands, studying it.

"Not *this* little black duck, I'm afraid, mate," he says. "This sort of thing is out of my area. The old shaman used to say that demons were things not of the Dreaming, so I don't know nothing from him. And the old bo'sun, he could spin a yarn or two but I don't reckon anything useful that'd help us.

"One thing I was thinking, though. When we first found these fellas, looked like they were collecting spare parts, eh? Maybe to make more of themselves. Maybe whoever's making these things - unless they're making themselves! -  maybe they're making them better each time, eh?"

[sblock=ooc]
Fine with me to return to camp.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

"Mm. As a rule, demons can't summon other demons to Eberron," Whisper demurs. "At least not permanently. And I don't think they'd be interested in created an army on this world. Their wars are fought elsewhere."

"Still, we clearly have much left to learn. But first we need to make sure we will be able to leave this place when the time comes. Secure the ship, then return."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The return trip to the shore goes much smoother than your trek inland. Midian seems to be more in tune with the land the more time he spends in it, allowing him to help you avoid the worst of the hazards. At nightfall Whisper puts on her monocle and examines the fragments taken from the jaws of the undead. She identifies them as functionally similar to Ioun stones. Examining the larger shards however reveals no results. The first evening passes without incident, though twice during the night those on watch heard distant cries similar to the sounds the undead made. The second day is grueling as you are forced to climb uphill through the jungle. Many times you are forced to stop while someone climbs up to secure safety lines to ascend the steeper sections. By the evening of the second day you have reached the rim of the crater and can look out over the slope to the beach. Carefully surveying the area with his spyglass, Dorel spots your ship anchored near the beach. He can see some of the camp but the rapidly approaching darkness hides any signs of life. The night is spent in torment about the state of the camp. With no fires lit during the night, you fear the worst.
At sunrise you finish your descent to the beach. As you approach the camp a sentry calls out and meets you on the path. The sight of one of the mercenaries is a reassuring one. He leads you into the camp shows you what has been done so far. Temporary shelters and tents stand in a circle around a large tent in the center. You can see a thin wisp of smoke rising from the largest tent and one of the wood and grass shelters. It seems they have hidden their cookfires quite well. A few sailors and mercenaries are up and working around the encampment. Most of the sailors are working in the largest shelter packing local fruits, salted fish, and fresh water into barrels.
The sentry leads you into the large tent in the center of the camp. Captain Irestone and the mercenary Rouark are there working at a makeshift table covered with parchments. It looks like they are working on some maps covered with symbols. They both look up as you enter, looking surprised to see you. The captain speaks up, "Well I didn't expect to see you returned so soon, I take it you've sorted out the pirates?"


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken strolls through the camp with the detached and confident air of someone with no respect for authority. He points to one of the fruits being stored.

"Don't eat those until all the skin's gone red," he says to one of the nearby men. "Unless you want to spend all day on the dunny, eh?"

Approaching the captain, he stands a little to the back of the group, hands behind his back.

"By 'pirates', do you mean seven foot deadfellas made of animal parts and controlled by demons bound into a magic rock?" he asks with cheeky grin.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Dr Simon said:


> "By 'pirates', do you mean seven foot deadfellas made of animal parts and controlled by demons bound into a magic rock?" he asks with cheeky grin.




Midian flinches slightly at Kraken's directness, but can't really fault it; best to get this done quickly.

"Whoever's taken to mining on this island is doing far more than we could have imagined. Kraken's not exaggerating, and the creatured manufactured through this process are lethal. We're not sure any camp on the island is going to be secure."


----------



## Shayuri

"They're building undead, using khyber shards bound to fiendish essences as power sources," Whisper says. "They're more intelligent, and more powerful, than normal undead by far. And with the abundance of khyber shards on this island, they could be building an army."

"We returned because they may be aware of you. They sent a group of four directly in your direction. In a few days, when they haven't heard back from them, it's likely they'll send more. Potentially a lot more. Unfortunately, we don't know enough yet to just leave. We still don't know who or what's behind this, or what they want."

"So. We need to work out our next steps."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Before entering the tent, Doral takes a moment to survey the area around the camp with his spyglass.  Can't be too careful.

DM
[sblock]
He will also take the time to cast _detect thoughts_.  He'd like to observe how the captain and his staff take the news.
[/sblock]

Once the other companions finish talking, Doral adds "That encampment of theirs looks like a tough nut to break into.  They have perimeter defenses, guard dogs, mining equipment and workers, along with their dead and living soldiers.  In my opinion, a frontal assault on the place would end in disaster."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive just follows behind and thinks about possibilities to use the bound essence for himself.

[sblock=ooc]
Still think about an approciate ritual.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Both the captain and the mercenary wear serious expressions as you give them the bad news. "That's a bit more than we expected to find here. We had planned to be facing pirates, not undead horrors and devils! This island is cursed, it'd be better if your employers would just give up this find. Did they give you a way to contact them? It'd be better for the men if you didn't breathe a word of this however. Sailors are a superstitious lot and I don't want them trying to mutiny on us. 

Ruoark speaks up and says, "So far we haven't seen any signs of activity here on the beach. We've got the crows nest manned at all hours looking for sails, and men on the beach to see if anything comes out of the jungle. We'll be able to start loading the supplies we've collected so far onto the ship. Additionally we'll start keeping more of the sailors on the ship and rotate them out every day, so that some of them can make ready to sail  quickly if need be. The fighting men should stay here on the beach where they can take care of any of the enemies you flush out."



Dorel
[SBLOCK]
Scanning the area with your spyglass, you don't immediately notice anything amiss. However your honed instincts tell you that you are being watched. Sure enough, after a few moments you spot a figure crouched in the brush along the shore far from the camp. It looks to be a native, dressed in simple home spun clothes like Kraken. He seems to be simply watching the activity within the camp. None of the sailors or mercenaries seem aware of his presence. 

As you enter the tent you stay near the back and try to look casual while you maintain your focus. The others fill the captain and the mercenary in about everything that has been going on. While your spell indicates that both men are of average intelligence, their minds shrug off the effects of the spell giving you nothing in return.Their reactions appear genuinely surprised at the news. 

Irestone, Ruoark Will Saves vs Detect Thoughts (1d20 3=18, 1d20 2=22)
Dorel Sense Motive (1d20 9=11)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral listens and then says, "Well, I have more wonderful news.  It seems that we are being observed by an individual looking a bit dressed for the rough, like our friend Kraken.  He was able to stay hidden from our guards, but I know where he last was and plan to go after him."  Thus saying, Doral casts a spell at himself and disappears.

[sblock]
Casts _invisibility on himself and tries to move quietly and relocate the spy.  As he gets near he'll try to detect thoughts.
[/sblock]_


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Deuce Traveler said:


> Doral listens and then says, "Well, I have more wonderful news.  It seems that we are being observed by an individual looking a bit dressed for the rough, like our friend Kraken.  He was able to stay hidden from our guards, but I know where he last was and plan to go after him."  Thus saying, Doral casts a spell at himself and disappears.




"Well, you can't say he doesn't have initiative," the druid says with a wry smile. 

"Perhaps I should take to the air and have a quick look around, myself? Clearly I won't see Doral, but maybe I'll catch sight of his friend."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken frowns.

"If he's dressed like me, he might be one of the natives. Don't hurt him until I've seen him!" he calls.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Dorel
[SBLOCK]
You move a bit inland so that you can circle the spot where you last saw the native. Before approaching him you cast your spell and slowly creep forward. Within moments your spell confirms his presence and location. he seems to be of slightly below average intelligence. As you concentrate your spell picks out more and more details until finally the echoes of his mind come through clearly. He is curious but also nervous about the encampment. He is worried that they have come to raid his tribe for treasure and slaves. Should they prepare to attack he is ready to dash into the jungle and follow wild pig paths until he is close to his village. Sometime this evening he expects his relief so he can go home to rest and eat with his wife and children. 
While you don't pick up any malicious thoughts, you can tell he is definitely wary and distrusting of these sailors and mercenaries. A final thought catches your attention however. He is wondering why two of the strangers lit a signal fire several days ago far down the beach, out of sight of the encampment.
[/SBLOCK]

Dorel fades from sight as his spell takes hold. He leaves without even ruffling the canvas of the tent as he exits. Midian follows behind him, shifting into the form of a seagull and soaring up out of the camp. He circles far above, joining the other birds as he keeps an eye out for trouble.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

[sblock]
The beguiler takes a few steps away from the strange man in order to give himself space for a second spell if his first fails.  Then he casts a spell to knock the man unconscious.

OOC: _Sleep_ at the man.  DC: 16 to resist.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Those outside can now see Dorel, no longer invisible, approach a rough tangle of brush and rocks.

Dorel
[SBLOCK]
The man falls unconscious. His skin is deeply tanned like leather and marked all over by lighter scars. He carries a dual pronged spear, more suited to fishing than battle, with barbed tips. Nearby is a water pouch and some rations. He is naked but for a loincloth and some shell jewelry around his neck and a bronze armlet around one bicep.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken steps outside to watch proceedings. He holds his sling in his right hand, his left searching through his pouches for the slingstones that hold the power of the storm.

OOC: Prep sling and thundering stone.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



SelcSilverhand said:


> Those outside can now see Dorel, no longer invisible, approach a rough tangle of brush and rocks.




Gull-Midian angles his glide to take him in the direction of the now-visible Dorel. He circles wide above the site, looking for others who might cause trouble, but for now stays in his animal form to provide early warning.

[sblock=OOC]Spot/Listen +9[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral beams, waves his companions over and shouts with cupped hands, "HA!  I got him without scratching him a bit!  How's that for a piece of work, Kraken!"

As they approach he adds in a whisper, "I read his thoughts while I approached him. It seems that a couple of people have been lighting signal fires on a beach away from this position.  Either they are from the enemy camp, or quite likely we have spies in our midsts.  I would not mind trying to ferret them out."  Doral says tapping his dagger and frowning grimly.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken puts his sling away again and strolls over to Doral with a nonchalant gait.

"Nice work, mate," he says. "Now, let's have a look at this fella."  He kneels down to check the person who Doral has caught, to see if he recognises him/her as one of the villagers.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

After Doral's shout approaches Glaive to the nearly naked man. His otherwoldly senses look for any magics he might carry.

[sblock=ooc]
Use detect magic SA
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper watches the proceedings with vague interest, but doesn't feel moved to approach. She stays where she is for now, observing.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken kneels down by the man and looks him over. His skin is deeply tanned like leather and marked all over by lighter scars. He is naked but for a loincloth and some shell jewelry around his neck and a bronze armlet around one bicep. In the brush nearby you can see a dual pronged spear, more suited to fishing than battle, with barbed tips. 

Kraken
[SBLOCK]
You don't recognize him as being one of your villagers. from the markings on his jewelry you believe he is from one of the smaller tribes farther east. Your people have had trade with them on occasion, however they worship beasts of the seas and not the storm gods of your tribe and thus your people have never been close. 
[/SBLOCK]

Glaive - You do not detect any magical auras on his person other than the lingering enchantment effect of Dorel's spell.


----------



## Dr Simon

"Strange," says Kraken. "This fella comes from a tribe on the far east of the island; we don't have much to do with them, but they ain't usually into bad mojo, eh? I wonder what he's doing here.... Dorel mate, how long before he knocks the grog out of his system?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Only a couple more minutes, I'm afraid.  I can bind him if you wish, though I do not know how he will react when he wakes up bound.  Whatever discussion you want to have with him may start off badly."  Doral starts going through his pack for something to bind the man with.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken scratches at his matted beard.

"Nah, skip it," he says, waving a hand at Doral. "No need to tie him up. Reckon if we disarm this mongrel, he won't do us much harm. And like you say, we don't want to get off on the wrong foot, eh?" He picks up the fishing spear.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"Perhaps his tribe was attacked, too." Glaive says as he looks down at the man.

[sblock=ooc]

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral answer Glaive, "I got the impression he is familiar with raids, but I don't think he is familiar with the enemy camp.  His conscious thoughts seemed confused by the presence of those from foreign lands and more concerned than fearful."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken seems lost in thought for a moment.

"Interesting...," he muses.  "You know, I was going to ask the captain here if we could evacuate the folks from my village. No sense in leaving them to be in the way of these demonic deadfellas, eh?  But then I'm thinking.... My people have been attacked by these deadfellas before. This bloke's tribe's been attacked. If we could get together all the warriors from both tribes, plus maybe some of your fighting fellas from the ship, well...  Maybe none of them could do much against the deadfellas, but it might make one hell of a distraction so that we can get into the camp, eh?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"While they get slaughtered," Doral asks, a bit surprised.  He owed these people nothing, but had thought Kraken would want to be more protective of his own.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken shrugs, and turns a wide grin to Dorel.

"Course we'd let the boss fellas decide if they want to take the risk. I was thinking more that they could kick up a rumpus and run away, eh? Reckon they might think doing something is better than sitting around waiting for a deadfella to rip yer arms off, eh?"


----------



## Shayuri

"It couldn't hurt to talk to the local tribes and see what can be arranged," Whisper muses as she strolls up to look at the slumbering native. "I'd be surprised if they agreed to that specific plan, but at the very least we could agree not to quarrel between ourselves in the face of a much more dangerous mutual foe."

"For now, lets wake him up. I want to know more about these signal fires he saw."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"I don't know this magic, but would a slap not wake him?" Glaive asks still looking down at the man.

[sblock=ooc]

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

In answer Whisper makes an impatient noise and slaps the sleeping man hard across the face.

(OOC - Why is Enworld so sloooooow...?)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The man comes around quickly from Whispers slap. His eyes open wide at the sight of so many strange faces standing in a circle around him. He sits up and looks around, clearly looking for some line of escape. Seeing nothing, his eyes dull slightly and he takes on a resigned look. He speaks in poor common, "You must kill me, I not be slave for you. Make fair fight 'less you scared." He points towards his fishing spear in Kraken's hand.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

(repeat deleted)


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Having circled several times overhead and satisfied himself there is no other threat nearby, Midian angles down toward the others, his seagull form molting away into his human self once again. I high, quick whistle calls Garuk to his side as he observes the native.

"We don't want to fight--or enslave--anyone," Midian says. "If you've been watching us for any length of time, you'd see we're fighting the beasts the other outsiders are calling forth."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral chuckles, "Why would I want an old man at my beck and call?  Now mayhaps a woman..."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

"I see you fight no beasts. I watch this camp for four days, you are new, you came from the woods. You must be pirates from the deep jungle past the slopes. The camp called you to them."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken squats down on his haunches on front of the man, but he hangs on to the spear.

"Maybe you know me," he says. "Maybe you know my village around the shore. They call me Kraken there. And if you know me or my village, you know we ain't allied to the deadfellas in the Big Green.  These people," he gestures with his free hand to the rest of the group, "were sent by the Storm Spirits to help us fight the deadfellas. We're all on the same side here."

He stands and holds out his hand to help the man up.

[sblock=OOC]
Diplomacy 1d20+1=9
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral cleans off some dirt from his pant legs.  "Besides, I'm not all that interested in a life at sea without proper accomadations and having to drink grog all the time instead of a decent wine.  I'd make a poor pirate, don't you think?"

OOC:
[sblock]
Bluff check = 30, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1918656/
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper  just watches the others plying the prisoner, satisfied for now with their approach.

(OOC - Nothing to add right now, just making sure y'all know I'm still here. )


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The man stares at Kraken's hand dubiously for a moment before taking hold of it and pulling himself back up on his feet. "I hear your name once from our shaman, he say you are Kraken Driftwood as you came from the sea. Long time we have good trade with your people." He looks around at the rest of the group taking not of your varied garb and appearance. "You come to stop the dead ones? Whose bones are stone and teeth are diamonds? No one goes to the slopes and comes back. Three fine hunters go out and none come back, we all hear the dead howling. Now we must fish and hunt the shores as none go to the green."


You notice that many of the sailors and mercs at the camp have stopped working to watch your group talk to the native. They all seem curious as to what is going on since the camp is just out of earshot.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken hands the spear back to the man.

"Driftwood, yeah, that's me," he says with a chuckle. "My tribe's lost a few good men too, eh? These deadfellas, they're not just walking dead, they're _wulgaru_*. Bad magic involved, and these folks from the sea," he gestures to his companions, "they're right clever people, they know a bit of magic of their own, eh?  We've been all the way into the Big Green to the camp of the deadfellas, and lived to tell the tale though we fought a few of them on the way in and back. Now we're going to go back and finish the job."

*Local word for a terrible devil spirit.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The man accepts the fishing spear and says, "The shaman say they are dark spirits. Calling one to the world is evil. They are cursed men. May the depths hunger for their lives. May you be strong. I ask the shaman to make many sacrifice to the sea for your victory. I not warrior, I pull fish from the sea, but help in small way if can."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive just stands there and thinks about things that escape hell...


----------



## Shayuri

"Tell us about the signal fires you saw," Whisper says at his offer of help. "How many? Did you see any features we could use to recognize the men who lit them?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand

"The fire they make is how we know ship landed. Far down shore, away from ship, early in day as sun rises. Young boys catching reefclaw crabs see them. They come back to village and tell us. Two men who wear leather and carry steel blades. Dark of hair and beard. I am sent and follow tracks along shore and see camp. I return, tell village, come back to watch. See some who could be fire starters, but many here and on ship. Many are dark haired, wear leather, and carry blades."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



SelcSilverhand said:


> "The fire they make is how we know ship landed. Far down shore, away from ship, early in day as sun rises. Young boys catching reefclaw crabs see them. They come back to village and tell us. Two men who wear leather and carry steel blades. Dark of hair and beard. I am sent and follow tracks along shore and see camp. I return, tell village, come back to watch. See some who could be fire starters, but many here and on ship. Many are dark haired, wear leather, and carry blades."




The druid sighs. "Right enough. I don't suppose there's any way of getting one of those boys here to either give us more details or point out the culprits?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand

"Aye, but young ones, need make safe. If look for snake in your midst, snake may strike to protect itself. I come back at sun rising. You find way get them to see all men in camp."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



SelcSilverhand said:


> "Aye, but young ones, need make safe. If look for snake in your midst, snake may strike to protect itself. I come back at sun rising. You find way get them to see all men in camp."




Midian nods. "We were already talking to the captain about moving the encampment back to the ship, yes? Perhaps we could convince him to 'start packing up' at sunrise? Should get everyone out of their tents and mobile. Question is, do we trust that these men weren't working for the captain in the first place?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I believe his right-hand men are trustworthy from their reactions.  I would like an opportunity to walk around, observe some of the crew, and look for anything suspicious.  I may be able to notice someone acting out of the ordinary."

OOC:
[sblock]
Doral plans to cast _detect thoughts_ once more followed by _invisibility_ once the Captain is prepared to give the order to pack up.  He'll observe different crew members and see if anyone acts nervous or attempts to sneak off or do anything else odd.  He'll scan their thoughts as he does so.  If needed, Doral has a total of 11 for listen, 18 for sense motive, and 13 for move silently.
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken gives the old man a nod.

"We'll make sure they're safe," he says.  He has nothing to add to the discussion of rooting out traitors, but surveys his new companions thoughtfully. If there were spies in their midst, it was their problem, not his. Except now they had come amongst his people, and there was collusion with the makers of the _wulgaru_ deadfellas. Kraken wishes for something he can hit with his sword.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

With the decision made, the native slips off into the jungle and is quickly lost to view. Your party makes its way back to the encampment. The captain is already bellowing at the lazy layabouts who were watching the encounter with the native. You let him know that you need to meet with him and Ruoark once more and fill them in on what is happening. The captain agrees to begin packing up the camp, he'll send a boat out to the ship and call as many hands as can be spared to help load supplies. He'll begin transporting supplies once the morning comes. 


The rest of the day drags slowly onward. Doral disappears for part of the day to observe the sailors and mercenaries. 

Doral
[SBLOCK]
The captain emerges from the tent and begins shouting orders to the crew on the beach. The sailors and mercenaries begin loading up unneeded supplies into crates and barrels to move them back to the ship. You slip out unseen and turn yourself invisible, then cast your detect thoughts spell and begin moving about the encampment. The sailors and mercenaries have mostly average intelligence with a few above averages among the mercs. Their thoughts are mostly focused on their tasks or thinking of the voyage ahead. 
As you move among them you turn your attention on one sailor who is busy trying to move a heavy crate of rations. As you focus your spell you sense unexpected resistance and your spell fails suddenly. Your invisibility dissipates as well after the failed attempt to sense his thoughts. The sailor looks around suddenly and rubs the back of his head. He sees you standing awkwardly behind him and says, "Keeper's Fangs! Don't sneak up on a man like that. This place is dangerous, I thought you was a native coming to take my scalp. My head is tingling just thinking about it." Thinking quickly, you make up a story that you were on your way over to help him with that crate. He seems to accept your tale while you two move the crate. Afterwards you slip away and recast your invisibility out of sight of the others.
Shortly afterwards you spot a mercenary slowly coiling a rope. He is a hard looking man, with a face scarred from numerous blades. Part of his lip and cheek are cut giving him a perpetual sneer. His beard is a dark brown and closely cut. He wears armor studded with bits of metal and a pair of shortswords at his side. You turn your focus on him and slowly worm your way into his mind.
_I didn't think they'd be coming back from the jungle. Maybe they didn't find anything. The others should have been here by now. They'll have to take the ship at night, and now the captain is going to take everyone back there. It'll be too well protected, we'll just have to sink it. Killing the Denieth paladin and his woman should be easy. The rest of them won't last long.
That damned native might have seen something. Those Tharask hirelings were talking to him. Who knows how long he's been there watching. I might have to kill him if he comes back, before he can speak to them again. 
Hmm, what was that?_
The man looks up from his work and searches the area around him. You remain absolutely still until he finishes his rope and moves off to the latrine area.

OOC: Only 1 person in the camp made his save vs the detect thoughts, so I counted that as an "attack" to pop the invis since normally any spell that targets an area with foes in it is counted as an attack. You were able to survey half the sailors/mercs since they are still divided between the camp and the ship until tomorrow when nearly everyone will arrive to load supplies.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral returns to the rest of the team, becomes visible when they are alone or alone with the Captain, and says with a frown, "I found one of our culprits and can lead you guys to him.  He's a mercenary with a badly scarred face and dark, brown beard.  He looks a bit seasoned otherwise I'd had been tempted to try to take him myself.  I think two of our burlier gents should move on him while us others hang back and provide support.  We need to capture him, not spook him.  And I've got reason to think that he's got friends he's expecting to arrive.  I believe they plan to act against us tonight and try to kill us and take the ship.  Mayhaps we need to get out of here... or set-up an ambush..."  Doral ponders the options while running his hands through his hair, obviously concerned and plotting a way to make the situation work out to an advantage.


----------



## Shayuri

"Or set up an ambush of our own," Whisper suggests with a smirk.

"If we can capture him and make sure he hasn't got any more friends in the crew, then I can meet whoever he's meant to meet tonight...and lead them straight into a trap of our devising."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Shayuri said:


> "Or set up an ambush of our own," Whisper suggests with a smirk.
> 
> "If we can capture him and make sure he hasn't got any more friends in the crew, then I can meet whoever he's meant to meet tonight...and lead them straight into a trap of our devising."




"I would so hate to see you looking scarred and 'seasoned,'" Midian says with a playful smile, "but that might be our best bet if we're afraid they'll attack before dawn. If we can replace him as we take him, too, we can avoid tipping our hand to any of his compatriots still in camp or coming from the ship."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I _might_ be able to make myself look like him.  I have a kit to disguise myself, although I doubt I could start a conversation."  Doral ponders this more.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper looks questioningly at Doral...then realizes he may not know. It's been awhile she realizes, since she changed.

"Doral," she says. "I think I have this one covered."

Her face and features soften and seem to melt into something grey and nearly featureless for a moment. Then lips, a nose, eyes...a new face forms. It looks exactly like his own. There are two Dorals now.

In his voice Whisper says, "In fact, I know I do."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral appears shocked, then seems to take a mental note before recovering, bowing his head slightly to her, and saying with a slight smile, "As you will, my dear."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"Yes, this seems to be a very handy ability..."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian cocks his head and smiles again.

"Awfully handy, though as I said, I do so wish Whisper didn't have to keep using it to become such unseemly folk. We never seem to need to impersonate pretty people. Why is that?"


----------



## Dr Simon

"The old Bosun used to talk of all sorts of things you could get up with a Changeling sheila," says Kraken with a chuckle. "Course, I was too young to understand half of it back then, eh?"

He stretches his shoulders to the accompanying sounds of tendons creaking.

"Listen, don't reckon I'll be much help to you planning how to flush out yer wrong'uns, eh?, but if you need someone hitting, just give me a yell."


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper shifts back to her (pretty) human guise and smirks at Kraken, though doesn't comment on his musings.

To Midian she says, "The pretty people don't get their hands dirty. Rest assured, whoever's behind all this will probably be very pretty, or scarred with many battles, or both."

"All of which is neither here nor there. We'll need to capture this man and interrogate him without alerting the rest of the crew. I think we can trust the captain. We should tell him what's going on. He may be able to help."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: I'm leaving for a vacation Saturday morning for a week and will have intermittent Internet access. If you guys post the final plan by Friday afternoon I will have a new game post up for you. 
I need to know when/where you plan on intercepting the spy, who you are telling the plan to, where you will hold/dispose of him after you capture him, and how you will learn where the "meeting" may take place between him and his allies (ie: torture after you capture him, following him out of camp at night, diplomacy/intimidate, etc).


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral offers, "I will watch the proceedings hidden and from a distance.  I may support whoever tries to make the grab.  Shall someone inform the Captain?"


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken shrugs.

"They're your folks," he says, "so I'll let you decide what's best to do." He scratches his beard. "I reckon I could call up a spirit that won't let this fella lie once you catch him, handy if you need to get answers, eh?  But I'll need to work out the chants first, might not be ready until tomorrow."

OOC: Zone of Truth


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Hmm... if we last until the morrow that may be well, but we still have to contend with a possible attack tonight."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"If the thoughts Doral heard were accurate, we might not have until tomorrow," Midian says. "Speaking of: Doral, can you still perform that charm? If we catch this man, asking him about his allies might be enough to call them up in his thoughts, so that even if he lies to us, you might hear the truth."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken shrugs.

"Yeah, fair point mate," he says to Doral. He pats the hilt of his falchion. "Back to Plan A then, eh?"


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"I'm not very stealthy, but I will help as best as I can." Glaive says.


----------



## Shayuri

(Hee...okay, I think we need an OOC moment here to get the plan straight for ourselves, and the GM 

As I understand it, we're going to:

1) Consult with the captain and let him know what we've found.
2) Conspire to set up an ambush for this traitor, ideally one that won't alert the rest of the crew to what we're doing, since we don't know if he's the only one.
3) We'll interrogate the traitor, using mindreading from Doral to verify facts and get additional details.
4) Whisper will then take the traitor's place and go to the meeting with the rest of the party not far off using stealth and magic to stay hidden.
5) Depending on how the meeting goes, we may either let it end peacefully (to maintain the deception) or initiate combat.

Does that sound about right to everyone? )


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Sounds good to me.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Yep, sounds good to me too.


----------



## Walking Dad

ooc:

Yes, sounds good. If the traitor isn't working alone, Glaive could use his hood of disguise to come with Whisper.


----------



## jkason

OOC: I'm on board.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

With a plan in mind, you approach the captain in his tent and fill him in on all that you've discovered. He is furious that a traitor is in his midst, though he is slightly relieved that the man is a mercenary and not one of his sailors. After a brief consultation together you decide how to get the man away from the camp. The captain will send him off to retrieve another load of some local fruit. While they normally send men in pairs, he doesn't think the man will raise a fuss if he is involved in a conspiracy. Dorel fashions a sap and slips away from camp ahead of the others to lie in wait. the rest of you wait for his signal once he has waylaid the traitor. 
The scarred man, called Buriss according to the captain, leaves the camp soon afterwards carrying an empty burlap sack. Dorel's years of experience following a mark gives him an edge as he stalks the man. Dorel waits for the right moment before stepping from the brush and striking the man in the back of the head. He goes down with a low grunt and sprawls out on the ground. 
Back at the camp, the rest of the group busies themselves helping pack up gear while keeping one eye towards the jungle. Nearly a half hour goes by and you are starting to get worried when you see the signal; two short flashes of light from a hand mirror. Dorel's hunt was a success. Your group slips away from the camp into the jungle and make your way to where you saw the flashes. Dorel leads you back to the fallen man and together you move him farther away from the camp.
Near the edge of the slope you find a small clearing around a shallow pond. You set Buriss down against a tree and tie him in place. A bucket full of slimy pond water tossed on the man helps to wake him up. He glares about him with a fierce look in his eye and growls something through the cloth gag in his mouth.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Personally, I'd suggest you might want to behave yourself. My ape friend here is generally well-controlled, but all the undead attacks have left him quite agitated and excitable, and I can't promise that overt hostility won't set him off, nor can I promise I'd be able to restrain him before he did you irreparable harm. Much as people may have the misconception that a druid's companion is some kind of pet, Garuk is very much still a wild animal, if you understand me?"


----------



## Dr Simon

"And if you ain't worried about the monkey," says Kraken, drawing his falchion, "worry about me, eh?  I don't give a pair of mouldy rat's kidneys about laws and other things that might bother these civilised folks. I promise you that I'd have no problem chopping off your feet and feeding them to you if you don't play nice."

His normal jokey demeanour is replaced with one of icy seriousness. The cold, empty wildness of a stormy sea is in his voice.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral went with a different tact, trying to look concerned.  "It would be best if you cooperated.  I am not one to enjoy the sight of blood, and my companions are... not well adjusted if you catch my meaning.  I think they'd rather like it if you didn't talk."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive kneels down before the man, his companions cannot see his face and whispers.
"I will not say much, but give you just a small warning, what you face here..." 

[sblock=ooc]
He reveals briefly his own face (see pic in RG).
Intimidate +9[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The man quiets but still maintains a grim expression. He shudders a bit at Glaive's demonic countenance. You remove the the gag and the man spits on the ground. He growls out, "What do you want with me? I ain't done nothing to you. Let me go before I tell the rest of the ship about what you've done."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Is my _detect thoughts_ still working?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC - Not from the previous casting earlier in the day, you'll have to recast it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC
[sblock]
Can't.  Out of spell slots.  Going to try to bluff.  Result was 13.
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

IC: "Actually, I think you're onto something.  We should let your fellows know about what's going on.  I wonder how some of them would react when we tell them that your allies were planning on sneaking into our camp and slitting the throats of your fellows when they slept.  Perhaps they might take knives and perform their own interrogation... well, once my overeager comrades go first.  So again... easy way or hard way?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC
> [sblock]
> Can't.  Out of spell slots.  Going to try to bluff.  Result was 13.
> Roll Lookup
> [/sblock]
> [/color]




OOC
[SBLOCK]
Could you cast it using a higher spell slot? It's a 2nd level spell and you have some 3rd level spells left.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken lets the others get on with the interrogation, but stands around looking as dangerous as he can.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC:
[sblock]
Doral uses his silent spell ability to cast _detect thoughts_ on the prisoner.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: Update coming soon, I've had students job shadowing me all week so haven't been able to play much.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

"My Allies? You mean my brothers, the Servants of Flame and Shadow. They're powerful, more than you can ever realize. I saw my fair share of fighting and horrors in the years past, but the things they are capable of... well lets just say I think I've chosen the winning side. Its already too late for you, they're on their way here. The darkness heralds their coming." He jerks his chin towards the sun beginning to slide lower in the horizon. Sunset is only a few hours off. "But you're not fools, I can see that. Your skills are for hire, otherwise you wouldn't be working for a Great House. Sell us your contract, your loyalty, and you'll have life and a place among the immortals."


Dorel
[SBLOCK]
You sense the man believes what he is saying. He expects his allies to respond to your presence with force, and soon. He does not know what form their attack will take, but had planned on advising them to kill everyone on shore and aboard the boat, fancying becoming the captain of the ship in the aftermath.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral rolls his eyes as he hides his growing anxiety, "Servants of Flame and Shadow?  Big name for a group of which we've never heard.  Why do you feel we would fit with such a band?  Who are they?  Why would our goals be theirs?  And what kind of reward can they bring?  Gold?  We already are being offered gold from our own employer."


----------



## Shayuri

A hooded figure watches from behind the prisoner. After a few minutes into the interrogation, he removes his hood to reveal the same face as that of the prisoner himself. They could be twins. He stays out of sight from the prisoner, listening and observing.

After Doral's questions, he adds in a quiet voice, "What's the name of the contact you are supposed to meet tonight?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand

"You've never heard their name because they work in secret. I tell you who they are because you will either work for them or die, and in undeath serve them still. Their power is growing steadily and soon will have enough to crush any in their path. You know the value of gold, if you die you'll never have the chance to spend your payment from Tharask. Work for them and you will be paid far beyond what Tharask has given you. Gold, land, power, women, you could have it all. They have already paid me more than I ever made fighting in The War. 
I do not know who they will send, one of their brotherhood I assume, with enough force to kill everyone aboard your ship. All the more reason to free me and let me intercede for you. Serving them is the only way you will survive this night. You have until the latest part of the night to make your choice."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Though Midian appears calm enough, his ape companion is clearly becoming agitated. He pounds the ground with his fists several times before a restraining hand from the druid stills him.

"We know you aren't alone in your betrayal of this mission. Who else from the ship is a part of this?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

DM
[sblock]
Is Doral picking up any additional mind reads?
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken snorts, and hefts his falchion.

"I've had about enough of this festering pile," he says with a growl. "Listen, you scumbag. Some of us are doing this so that decent folk can live their lives without being slaughtered by unnatrual filth like _wulgaru _deadfellas. We aren't all cowardly bloody toerags like you."  He moves in suddenly and grabs the man by the throat, pulling him away from his mirror-image in Whisper. 

"Play it how you like. My friends here can rip the information from your mind, but if you make them do that rather than tell us who you're working with, I'll be forced to tear your head off and shove it up your arse."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Deuce Traveler said:


> DM
> [sblock]
> Is Doral picking up any additional mind reads?
> [/sblock]




Doral
[SBLOCK]
So far the man has been truthful in everything he has said. His thoughts are mostly turned to his own survival, as evidenced by his attempts to win you over to his side. When Midian asks about a partner on the ship his mind races furiously and the name "Kevik" comes up as well as a place, a tidal pool nearly a mile from the ship in the direction they went to make the signal fire. You recognize the man as another mercenary, an archer. The man offers up a different name to the others however.
[/SBLOCK]

In Kraken's grip the man chokes out a name, "Ruoark! He's the one".


----------



## Dr Simon

"Thanks mate," says Kraken, releasing his grip and shoving the man away. He paces back and forth, full of pent energy. "That name mean anything to you folks?" he asks the rest of the group.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Yes.  I think we need to decide what to do with this man and then I have a good idea of our next course of action.  I don't want to explain while he is within earshot, however.  Do we want to turn him over to the Captain?  Or if you prefer, you can leave him here with some of us more willing to do the bloody work.  I'm not a sadist.  I won't make it painful."  Doral pats his dagger while staring somberly at the prisoner.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive looks up and says:
"I would prefer not to spoil my soul with unnecessary killings." 

[sblock=ooc]
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I can respect that.  What would you have done?  What if this new enemy somehow frees him during the coming attack?"


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive's eyes twitch and he says:
"Oh, you misunderstood me. you can kill him if you want, but I think this would be the captain's right." 

[sblock=ooc]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"I'd say if you had your ship under way that we could keelhaul him," says Kraken with a grim smile. "I suppose I kind of gave him my word I wouldn't kill him if he talked, eh? Shame that..."


----------



## Shayuri

"It should be up to the Captain," Whisper suggests. Her face, form and voice are now identical to the captive traitor. "They're his crew. That said, he's less useful to us dead than alive at this point. Nevertheless, I have what I need from him for now."

"I'll need inconspicuous backup at the meeting, in case things go wrong. Oh, which reminds me. Doral...if your spell is active still, please concentrate on it."

She then leans down to the prisoner and winds her fingers through his hair...then clenches her fist to pull it tight.

"When you meet your masters...how do you address them?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Shayuri said:


> "When you meet your masters...how do you address them?"




Whisper pulls his head back to a painful angle and leans in to hear the mans answer. He grimaces in pain and says, "Honored Brother."

Dorel
[SBLOCK]
He is telling the truth. Honored Brother, or Sister flashes through his mind with images of black and scarlet cloaked figures. When greeting others of the same "rank" so to speak, he is less formal. Many of the followers call each other simply brother or servant. Only the pious and devout become Honored in their organization.

OOC: Just to clarify from earlier, he was lying to the others when he named his co-conspirator Ruoark (The leader of the mercenaries), in his mind he was thinking Kevik. I wanted to make sure you caught that part.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

DM
[sblock]
I know, but at first I wanted to get the group away from the prisoner first.  I figured no need to alert anyone to Doral's abilities, but now I have a more devious idea...
[/sblock]

"It's funny.  I thought you would tell us that your friend Kevik was one of your contacts.  After all, he turned you in.  Quite a bumbling lot of conspiracists you were: Kevik, yourself, and Ruoark.  At least Kevik had the good sense of knowing a lost cause and decided on helping us instead."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Shayuri said:


> "I'll need inconspicuous backup at the meeting, in case things go wrong. "




"I still have the power to take an animal shape again today. A camp dog shouldn't be remarkable, yes? Or my gull shape would be farther off, but one dive away.

"As to this one, we need to make sure the camp doesn't see him before we do what we need to do. Is there a way we can mask our return to the captain where he can be detained?"


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"I have seen Kevik in the camp. I could take his appearance, but I'm no good actor. But staying in the background miight work" 

[sblock=ooc]
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The man stiffens at the mention of Kevik. "He... he would not betray us. Not for you. He has seen their power, their wealth. He would not throw it all away!" He snaps his mouth shut and grinds his teeth in fury.


----------



## Shayuri

"I think we've heard enough for now," Whisper says lightly. Then she adds, "And I think he's heard enough too. If we're going to discuss plans, we should do it after we do whatever we're going to do with him."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Shayuri said:


> "I think we've heard enough for now," Whisper says lightly. Then she adds, "And I think he's heard enough too. If we're going to discuss plans, we should do it after we do whatever we're going to do with him."




Midian nods. "Do we still have sleep magic?" he says. "Let's knock him out, one way or another, then between my herb lore and Kraken's knowledge of the island, I'm sure we can blame his sleepiness on some native exotic plant. That gets us to the captain without having to worry about him spilling the beans. Then when he 'wakes up' as Whisper, he can confirm it himself."


----------



## Dr Simon

"Or I could smack him on the head," says Kraken with perhaps too much relish. "We could blame _that_ on a falling coconut."

Assuming we somehow render the prisoner unconscious, or once we are out of earshot, Kraken turns to the others. 

"These names he mentioned mean nothing to me. I assume you know of them? Are they important members of your crew?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Once out of earshot, Doral adds, "He was lying about Ruoark being involved and was trying to throw us off.  It is just him and Kevik for what I was able to detect, so I through in the accusation about his comrade.  Also he wants to make it out of this thing alive and is a bit desperate.  Kevik is a merc archer, and it seems they signal the enemy with signal fire near a tidal pool a mile away from the ship."


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper frowns. "I hope they're not both supposed to attend this meeting. I suppose I can come up with an excuse for him not being there if it comes to that."

Still wearing the traitor's face "he" smiles at Doral. "That's a handy spell you have there. I'm tempted to try to develop it for myself. Anyway, are we clear on the plan now?"


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive uses his magic headgear to take a resemblance of Kevik.
"I said I could do this. Not as good as you, but if it helps... Some of the others should make sure, that the real Kevik gives no signal as long as we are out there." 

[sblock=ooc]
Disguise:  (with magic item): +12 (+14 for acting in character)
can we take 20 before we go?
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Disguise:  (with magic item): +12 (+14 for acting in character)
> can we take 20 before we go?
> [/sblock]




OOC: Yes you can take 20 on your check.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: Okay so Whisper is going to take the form of Buriss, your prisoner, and plans on attending the meeting tonight. Are you going back to camp and try to blend in as him? What are you doing with the real Buriss?
Glaive is going to impersonate Kevik for the meeting. You think Kevik will either be at the camp or back on the boat (since tonight is the last night on shore). Are you going to try and eliminate or capture him, or get him before he gets to the meeting. 

I'll be gone on vacation until next wednesday and not I'm sure on internet access, so I'm hoping to get a post up before I leave tomorrow. Let me know!


----------



## jkason

OOC: Midian had suggested knocking Buriss out (magically or otherwise) and acting like he'd taken ill from some native plant. That lets us take him to the captain, inform the captain, then say we healed him with our herb lore (really Whisper taking his place).

As for the meeting, Midian still has a wildshape. He'd suggested taking a dog or seagull form to be close, but he could do the same thing to keep an eye on the real Kevik, as well.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"My dear, I would be happy to instruct you on anything you wish," Doral says with a grin and a slight bow.  "Shall we knock out our prisoner, roll him up in some blankets and bedrolls, and take him back under wraps while you disguise yourself as him?"


----------



## Dr Simon

Subterfuge really isn't Kraken's strong point, so he'll keep out of the way, ready to be directed as a blunt instrument against anyone who needs hitting, perhaps at a pre-arranged signal.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

While the others are debating how to manage the prisoner, Kraken moves up behind the man and clubs him over the head with the hilt of his falchion. With the man rendered unconscious, Dorel and Kraken carefully wrap him up in a cloak. The group splits up to be less suspicious as they return to camp. When the sailors come running up to see what happened to the man you are carrying, Midian speaks up and tells them that he ate some kind of poisonous plant. Whisper and Glaive cover their faces with their cloaks as they enter the captains tent to hide their disguises. You fill him in on what you learned from Buriss. He agrees to hold him here for the rest of the evening, but demands proof of wrongdoing. He says that men will often say anything when under the threat of violence to save themselves. 

You begin a careful search of the camp for the accomplice but no one seems to have seen him. Some suggest that he might have gone back to the ship. It takes some time to convince some men to take you to the ship aboard the longboat. It takes even longer to search the large ship from end to end. The sun is nearing the horizon when you conclude that he is not aboard the ship either. You have just enough time to return to the shore when the sun drops below the edge of the sea and darkness closes in. Your party regroups at the camp and considers its next move. 

You set out shortly after dark after collecting any last minute supplies from the camp. Midian slips away in animal form to follow the group. Whisper and Buriss remove the heavy cloaks hiding their faces so others can see their disguise. The others follow them at a discreet distance as you make your way to the meeting place.


----------



## Dr Simon

On board the ship, Kraken seems more intent on checking the stays and the woodwork thatn on searching for anybody. He wears a wistful expression.

"Your Captain keeps a good ship," he says approvingly. "She's seen a bit of action, eh?"

Back on shore, and heading to the rendezvous, Kraken feels the Storm welling within him. With a chance to act so near, waiting doesn't sit well with him. All the same, he follows at a respectable distance, ready to fight when needed.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Selc, I'm going to be away for a fortnight. If it turns into a fight, feel free to run Kraken for me. If there are any undead he'll start with a turning attempt, then a shatter, otherwise he'll enter frenzy and hit things until they stop moving, targeting spellcasters first. The nice thing about barbarians is that you don't have too many tactical options 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper moves out to the rendezvous point, attempting to mimic what she saw of how Burris moved...his shifty walk, the sway of his shoulders, the nervous flicking of his eyes.

(Using Disguise...Disguise is +17 including synergy from Bluff)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I'm going to make all of us that are not going in disguised invisible when we get closer.  I would still suggest trying to move quietly and staying hidden as we obseve Whisper in action.  There are some that are able to see past such magic, and animals that may be able to detect our scent."  As Doral gets closer to the rendevous point, he casts _invisibility sphere_ on himself and the non-disguised party members.  Afterwards, he casts the spell he uses stealth.

OOC: Listen +9, Move Silently +12


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive stays with the others in the invisibility field for the start of the way. Perhaps has Kevik already moved to the meeting point.

[sblock=ooc]
Disguise:  (with magic item): +12 (+14 for acting in character)
took 20
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Whisper proceeds forward at the front of the party. Her form is a near mirror image of the real Buriss, right down to his arrogant swagger. She moves past the last line of scrub brush along the shore and pauses as she spots the meeting place. A wide pool of water is framed by rock outcroppings to form a relatively calm area. The ocean around it surges with the tide causing towering waves to smash against the stony beach. The shore is littered with massive rocks the size of horses. With a subtle flick of her hand, Whisper indicates that the group should hide themselves behind the nearest stone as she proceeds forward in the open.
Moments later a shadow stirs at the other end of the beach. A figure rises up on top of a boulder. It looks to be man-sized, though a black cloak wrapped around it disguises its form. Its cloak billows in the wind blowing inland from the sea creating a menacing image. The figure remains silent as Whisper approaches it.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian, in hawk-form* , rides the air currents above Whisper, and as she approaches the meeting place, he finds a high branch to perch on, eyes sharp for trouble.

*OOC: I'm assuming Midian is knowlegeable enough about life on islands in the area (or has observed enough) to pick a bird of prey that would be native, so "hawk" is just a stand in for that. I can make a Know: Nature check on that one if you like, though.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper, as Buriss, bows before the cloaked figure and croaks in his rough voice, "Honored brother,"in a respectful tone. She's not sure what the usual flow of these meetings is, so she decides to leave it at that for the moment.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral remains motionless and continues to observe the new figure.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The figure tilts its head slightly in acknowledgment of the greeting. It responds in a harsh, rasping voice. "Acolyte of shadow. Your message was received, you have done well. The interlopers will not interrupt our plans, not with the culmination of our work so close at hand. Kresh the Blighted One has sent us to scour them from our shores. He has seen fit to favor us with some of his greatest works." The figure stretches out its arms to either side and raises them towards the moons above. From the rocks around whisper come the sound of stones scattering and soft creaks. Several skeletal monstrosities rise from their crouched position in the shadows. Some look like small, swift canines, while others are upright humanoids. Jaws gape wide and claws scratch at rough stone as they rise up. The figure upon the rock lowers one arm and with the other it points towards the sea. "Already the Horror of the Black Depths is moving. It will close on their ship while we strike their encampment upon the shores. Tell me now of their defenses and what men of skill they bring with them. They have already struck close to our temple and destroyed a minor scouting force. I would know their names so that I might carve it upon their ruined flesh."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral continues to observe, crouching and unmoving.

OOC: Spellcraft +7


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken grinds his teeth, impatience with this abomination welling within him. Nevertheless, he stays still and silent for the moment. For the moment...

[SBLOCK=OOC]
How many of the skeletal thigns are there?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper puts an awed, slack expression on Buriss' face as she looks on the massive skeletons, and uses the few moments to think furiously for her next lines. Clearly they were dealing with more power here than she'd anticipated. Was it better to fight them here and now and reveal herself? Or could a greater advantage be gained?

"The ship is crewed by weaklings and idiots," she tells the dark figure with a traitor's contemptuous tones. "None of them are of consequence except the inquisitives. They've kept to themselves, but I have been working at ingratiating myself to them and gaining their trust."

She grimaced, as if at an unpleasant memory. "It hasn't been easy, but I'm making progress. They are all blinded by their own arrogance, the wizard especially."

"She's given herself the title of Whisper, though she has little subtlety to live up to that name. There's a savage brute who goes by Midian who doesn't like to talk, but he has the look of a woodsman. One called Doral was a cutpurse and ruffian before this or I'll spit my tongue on a stake. Finally, a fighting man named Glaive."

She licks her lips and looks worshipfully back at the skeletons and the shadow. "They returned flush with their 'victory.' None of them have any idea of the true power that awaits them. Even so...Honored Brother...I had an idea to separate them from the ship. I can lead them into an ambush at a place of your choosing, letting us overwhelm them while leaving the ship and its crew completely vulnerable."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian finds himself thankful that a bird's features don't work like a human's. He's fairly certain, otherwise, that his own would have betrayed first his shock and fear at the forces at play, and now his amusement as Whisper works her manipulation. Whether she can convince these people to set up an ambush or not (and he prays to the four winds that she can), at the very least they'll be misinformed about the powers at the group's disposal. At this point, he reasons, they'll need as much of an element of surprise as they can get.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

"If they can be separated from the camp this very night without rousing the others, then we will kill them. If we cannot then we will simply kill them in their sleep along with all the others. No matter our path, they must die tonight. The Horror of the Black Depths, that glorious engine of destruction, will begin to tear their ship asunder before the morning and our attacks must be coordinated. Tell me your plan, and quickly, we must not waste the night."

OOC - The rest of the group on the ground can see at least three of the skeletal humanoid figures and five of the skeletal canines. 

Midian
[SBLOCK]
You can see three skeletal humanoids and a fourth one still crouching behind the rock the figure in the dark robes stands upon. You also note that there are at least two additional canines skulking behind boulders out of sight of the rest of the group. Figure in the robes, 4 humanoids, and 7 canines total.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

"I'll go back and tell them of how I heard strange whispers, and saw dark shapes moving in the night. I'll describe chanting, like a magic ritual. They've seen enough to fear that sort of thing...to fear what will happen if it succeeds. They will come to stop it before it's too late. But we'll be ready for them. It doesn't even matter if they win. If they live, they'll return to the ship only to find it so much driftwood and barnacles, and every man slain. Then they'll be trapped and alone on the island, and easy to pick off at our leisure."

"All I need to know is where you want to lie in wait for them, so I can bring them to you...and when you wish to attack, so I can be sure to have them well away by that time."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

"Draw them into the jungle, up the slope from their encampment. We will kill them quickly and quietly, then move onto their camp. Go and quickly alert them, we will be in position shortly. The earth will drink their blood this night." The figure stretches out his hand pointing back towards your encampment and waits for you to depart.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper smirked and bowed 'his' head.

"It will be done, Honored Brother."

With a quick, eager motion, he stood and headed back towards the camp at a brisk, sustainable jog. Inwardly her mind was whirling. They didn't have much time to plan this out. If only she'd been able to ask what the monster in the sea was!

As the 'honored brother' falls out of sight, she slows up a bit to let the others catch up once the cultist has left.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral silently follows, trying to keep the group within his invisibility sphere (if still up).  His mind races as he tries to consider what the heck he just saw.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian circles in the sky, angling to bring himself in over Whisper's current form. He'll wait until he sees a signal that the coast is clear before lowering to her and resuming his human form.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

You lose sight of the cultist and its undead minions amid the large rocks and scrub brush along the shore as you move farther away. You catch a glimpse of movement farther up the beach as the other party makes its way into the jungle along the slope. Soon you are safely hidden from view past and are able to huddle up to converse.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian lands near the party, but waits for them to speak about what they saw and heard before he relinquishes his last beast-form for the day.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper pauses just long enough to do a headcount, then quickly urges everyone back along towards the ship...not wanting to test the patience of the forces they'd witnessed.

"What are your thoughts?" she asked tersely. "I have some ideas, but I want to hear yours first."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I'm thinking that I should have found a different contract," Doral answers with a wry grin.  "How smart do you suppose those undead are?  Do we have the time to make pit traps and would they be of help?"


----------



## Dr Simon

"They were smarter than yer typical deadfella," says Kraken. "But those ones we've faced before still seemed to chase after things that they could kill or destroy. Remember that your make-believe fat man  had them chasing him?  I'm concerned about this Shadow of the Deep thing - we don't want to lose your ship, eh? I've got some power from the Storm Spirits but... but not nearly enough to do anything bloody useful," he adds with a frown. "I ain't got any ideas other than hit these buggers where it hurts, so let's hear what you've got, miss."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian's form stretches and shifts, feathers giving way to clothing. His voice is hoarse at first.

"I'm not convinced we fooled them as well as we might wish," he says. "There were several more of those undead still crouching out of sight during the meeting. Perhaps that's normal, or perhaps they wanted us to underestimate their numbers."


----------



## Shayuri

"They had no reason to let us get away if they had any doubt," Whisper said...though that news was unsettling to her. "Nothing to gain, and potentially a lot to lose."

"As for my idea...unless we have the necessary powers to fight a sea monster, we may find it a better plan simply to evacuate the ship for now. Then, while the skeleton army advances on an abandoned campsite, we can go to the ambush site and try to turn the tables with an ambush of our own."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Shayuri said:


> "They had no reason to let us get away if they had any doubt," Whisper said...though that news was unsettling to her. "Nothing to gain, and potentially a lot to lose."
> 
> "As for my idea...unless we have the necessary powers to fight a sea monster, we may find it a better plan simply to evacuate the ship for now. Then, while the skeleton army advances on an abandoned campsite, we can go to the ambush site and try to turn the tables with an ambush of our own."




Midian nods. "It's probably our best option, though I've exhausted my access to a beast's form until I can commune again in the morning, and I have no messaging magics. How do we warn the ship without drawing the attention of ... those things?"


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper shook her head.

"No time for pretense now, I think. We'll just have to hope we're not being watched, and that there's no more of these cultists hidden among the crew. Or if there are, that they have no way to communicate what's happening instantly."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I can run ahead faster than you might think and warn the ship, if you wish.  I can then run back to rendevous with the group."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken shrugs and nods at Doral's idea.

"Seems as good a plan as any, eh?" he says. "Sorry I ain't got more useful sea-magic than getting angry, eh? Still, maybe useful when we ambush the ambushers." He looks quizzically at Doral. "You fellas are mercenaries? Any more of your lot who can help out in a fight? Reckon we're gonna need all the blokes we can muster."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Dr Simon said:


> Kraken shrugs and nods at Doral's idea.
> 
> "Seems as good a plan as any, eh?" he says. "Sorry I ain't got more useful sea-magic than getting angry, eh? Still, maybe useful when we ambush the ambushers." He looks quizzically at Doral. "You fellas are mercenaries? Any more of your lot who can help out in a fight? Reckon we're gonna need all the blokes we can muster."




"I don't know how many we could gather, but whoever's in the camp now would be helpful; at least, anyone they don't need to evacuate the ship."


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper shakes her head. "I think we should meet with the captain and tell him what's going on, then let him decide what to do with his ship and his crew. That seems the most ethical way to handle this."

She looks at Doral. "I suppose there's no reason you couldn't go tell him, then come back and tell us what he's planning to do in response. I'm just wary of a situation where he wants to know more about what we want to do, forcing you to go back and forth several times. So lets do it this way. You go ahead and tell the captain, alone, what we learned. Then stay there and help him as needed until we arrive. We shouldn't be too far behind you."

(all this discussion takes place as we're traveling, I assume )


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral nods and starts running, quickly outpacing the rest of the group.

[sblock]
Casts expeditious retreat.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC - Left my notes at home today, so going off memory of what I had written down.


Doral races back to the camp ahead of the others. When he reaches the perimeter of the camp a lone sentinel greets him and ushers him in to the Captain's tent. The camp is nearly deserted now as most of the sailors and mercenaries are aboard the ship and ready to sail with the coming of dawn. Captain Irestone and Ruoark are going over last minute details when Doral is shown in. They listen gravely as he fills them in on the conversation with the cultist and the approaching attackers. The captain sends the sentinel to light a small signal fire to alert the ship of danger after hearing the tale.
Captain Irestone then says, "We should board the ship immediately and set sail. My ship is a fish in a barrel here at anchor in a bay. What ever this "horror" is, I'm sure we can out maneuver it in the open water. If you want to stay and fight off this land assault, I could come back for you after a day or two. I'll not leave it there as bait though, not only is it my livelihood, but also our only way off this accursed isle."
Ruoark frowns at this and says, "Right now the element of surprise is the only advantage we have. If we fail to repel the land attack it could be disastrous. With no way to retreat to the sea our only option would be to head into the jungle. That's their domain. This island is fair sized though, we might be able to lose them in the depths, but how do we get back to the ship or signal them if we miss the rendezvous?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral shows off his bird-etched token.  "This is a magical device that's simple for anyone to use and that I carry in my right breast pocket.  It allows me to send a message to you via a sort of messenger bird.  I, or someone else in our group, can use it to tell you that it's safe to return."

Turning to Ruoark, Doral asks, "Can you prepare your men to help?  We can move ourselves to ambush the ambushers, but I fear that we may not prevail without you surprising the enemy from their rear."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The captain nods in satisfaction, "That token will do, it should be able to find us as long as we stay in the general area. We'll head out to sea immediately and await your signal."

Ruoark says, "Half of my mercenaries are aboard the ship, there are four still here in camp along with three of the captains men. We can come up behind them, though not with any sort of stealth. We'll need lights once we leave the camp. We have cold-lamps available at least, easy to shutter and hide their light if need be."


----------



## Shayuri

"Here are my thoughts," Whisper puts forth.

"We shouldn't have any forces here at the beach. We've no idea the number and power of the forces they're sending here, and they have the advantage in any battle of attrition. We should leave a scout or two to watch from a hidden vantage, so we can gain knowledge about their army, but not confront an unknown force head on."

"Doral, can you muster that invisibility spell again? The one that will cover us if we're near you? I think that, plus an illusion of us walking off to one side, could give us an advantage in the ambush. They're likely to expend their most powerful attacks all at once in a massive first strike. If that's wasted against an illusion, while they reveal themselves to us, the fight should go much more smoothly."


----------



## Dr Simon

"Reckon you should leave a few campfires burning too, eh?" puts in Kraken. "They'll be expecting you all to be sat round havin' a brew. If they run into a false camp, we'll see 'em better shown up 'gainst the fires."

"Here's my thoughts on an ambush. I've got these magic slingstones, that the old shaman charged with thunder and lightning. Reckon I'd try a few of them first, and me shattering spell. Then maybe the deadfella chant. I can call on the blessings of the spirits to put a bit of fire in our guts, then I reckon it's time to whip out the old sword and get chopping. Least, that's what _I_ can bring to the party."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Always sluggish to coordinate detailed plans in PBP. Kraken can _bless _everyone, then I think it's probably best to use as many rounds of missile fire and/or rangeed spells as we can - Kraken's got some _thundering_ and _shock_ sling bullets that might work (few things have Sonic resistance...), plus some thunderstones if there are casters. _Shattering_ worked quite well last time, and perhaps a turning attempt or two as well. These undead/khyber golem things hit hard, so I advise keeping mobile and avoiding melee as much as possible. If forced, he'll go into frenzy to protect the arcane casters.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"The last time we shattered those crystals, didn't the creatures inside attempt to possess us? We avoided that, but I'm not sure if that was strong wills on our part or simply luck. Do we have any means of protecting against possession attempts?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral tells Ruoark, "Unfortunately, I can't help you with a good light source, but I can at least use a spell that will cause lights to dance around me and the others if it is too dark to differntiate friend from foe.  That should help you avoid striking our position at least and may provide a miniscule amount of illumination.  If that's all you have for me, I best run back to join my comrades."

Once Doral catches up to the rest of the group he relays his conversation with the two men and adds, "I can cast one more such invisibility spell and I've got a few other tricks up my sleeve."

DM
[sblock]
How many expeditious retreats did I use up?
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper nods grimly.

"This may be a mistake then. Even if we get surprise on the ambush, they're likely to be using their most powerful creatures, and they won't be near depleted on power. And if we fail to surprise them..." She lets that trail off.

It may be our best option then is just to avoid the ambush entirely...though it pains me to see the opportunity to do damage to them slip away."

(OOC - I think I've spaced on something... Is this the same day that we fought the group of skeletons heading for the camp, or have we had a chance to rest since our last battle?)


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"And just shattering the stones brings the danger of body-less, invisible demon attacks..." Glaive says, looking at Kraken.

[sblock=ooc]
Hi everyone 
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: Doral only used up the 1 expeditious retreat to get to the camp fast. It has been 3 or 4 days since your last battle, and you had an opportunity to rest just before setting out for the midnight meeting. So you should be all set, other than the invis sphere and ex. retreat Doral used and Midian's shape shift. 
Welcome back WD, good to see you!


----------



## Dr Simon

"Good point. No shattering, then," says Kraken. "You could be right about avoiding a fight altogether, much as I hate to say it. With a good ambush you pick the spot so that the land gives you an advantage; we're not going to get that so much. We can maybe get a few good hits on them before they react but once it turns into a $#!t-kicking contest all bets are off, eh? And if they *are* planning to wipe us out, chances are they'll be sending something that they know is going to get the job done, eh?"


----------



## jkason

SelcSilverhand said:


> OOC: Doral only used up the 1 expeditious retreat to get to the camp fast. It has been 3 or 4 days since your last battle, and you had an opportunity to rest just before setting out for the midnight meeting. So you should be all set, other than the invis sphere and ex. retreat Doral used and Midian's shape shift.
> Welcome back WD, good to see you!




OOC: Cool! Then Midian does still have a wildshape left (and more spells than I thought). 

"How strong a force do we think they may have brought? Do we dare hope their strongest is here, and that we might sneak into their camp now and do damage while they wait for us?"


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper's eyes widen and she snaps her head around to look at Midian with sudden intensity.

"That's IT! That's an excellent idea! They'll be committing most of their forces to the ship, and bringing their most powerful creatures to finish us off at the ambush. Their camp will be as lightly defended as we'll ever find it! How fast can we get there?!"


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: Your last trip took you two days, but knowing the terrain now and pushing hard you could make the trip in a day and a half.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I'm all for it, though how long do we think they'll wait for the ambush that never comes? If we don't get a good enough head start, we'll find ourselves sandwiched in the enemy camp. 

Kraken, I don't suppose your people would be able to run distractions of some kind? Make them think we're still out here while we work our way inland?"


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive nods at Whisper's idea. He has nothing to add at the moment.

[sblock=ooc]

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper frowns, but nods agreement with Midian's observation.

"If only there was some faster way to get there...a river maybe, or riding animals..."


----------



## Dr Simon

jkason said:


> "Kraken, I don't suppose your people would be able to run distractions of some kind? Make them think we're still out here while we work our way inland?"




Kraken scratches his matted beard.

"Well, I could go ask 'em and then catch you up," he says, although you can detect doubt in his voice. "Not sure I'm happy about exposing them to these things, but... I can ask them." 

[SBLOCK=Selc]
If the village is close enough that Kraken can jog to it and then proceed to catch up with the others, he'll set off at a loping run. He'll give the village elders the full story and tell them the rough plan. 

"Whatever you do, don't get anywhere near these _wulgaru_ deadfellas, eh?  They're devil-devil folk and'll rip yer apart like a shark with toothache. All you'd need to do is make some noise for a bit."

Charisma Check  1d20+1=13
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Shayuri said:


> Whisper frowns, but nods agreement with Midian's observation.
> 
> "If only there was some faster way to get there...a river maybe, or riding animals..."




OOC: Selc, have the camp's horses been packed up already? and would taking them get us there faster?

For that matter, IS there a river that moves inland that we could take advantage of?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: Kraken can reach his village and meet you somewhere on the far side of the slope. His villagers will welcome a chance to fight back against the creatures after facing their depredations for so long. 

There aren't any horses in your camp as they would be largely useless scaling the slope and then descending into a jungle on the other side. Once you ascend the slope if you spend some time looking you can probably find a small river that would lead down the slope. You would need boats/canoes to traverse it and the water would be fast moving. I would say that if you go that route you could cut maybe another half day off your journey but it has its own hazards.


----------



## jkason

SelcSilverhand said:


> OOC: Kraken can reach his village and meet you somewhere on the far side of the slope. His villagers will welcome a chance to fight back against the creatures after facing their depredations for so long.
> 
> There aren't any horses in your camp as they would be largely useless scaling the slope and then descending into a jungle on the other side. Once you ascend the slope if you spend some time looking you can probably find a small river that would lead down the slope. You would need boats/canoes to traverse it and the water would be fast moving. I would say that if you go that route you could cut maybe another half day off your journey but it has its own hazards.




OOC: Hmm. Would "Wood Shape" allow Midian to create a servicable boat / raft? I belive at his current level he can affect up to 16 cubic feet of wood. And since he can wildshape himself, he wouldn't need to fit in the boat.

I suppose now's a good time to ask, too, how well his ape can move through the foliage without him. I'd figure swinging through the trees would be far more efficient than our human need to walk on feet. Just wondering if us by water would get us there roughly the same time if Garuk were sent on his own through the trees?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: I'd say yes. Finding a large fallen tree and casting wood shape a few times to create enough canoes for everyone would work just fine.
Garuk will be able to keep up no problem as he was evolved to traverse this type of natural landscape.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"I can teleport me and up to two others short distances. Maybe it will help us..." Glaive suggests a bit nervous.

[sblock=ooc]

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian snaps a finger: "If we can get to the river, in the morning I think I can shape us transport. Unfortunately, morning is the soonest I'll be able to ask the boon."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

With a plan firmly in hand, the group works as quickly as they can knowing that time is short. Captain Irestone, Ruoark, and the remaining crew abandon the camp and make for the ship. They leave a few tents up and some fires burning in case there is anyone observing the area. You quickly gather what few supplies you can before sprinting off into the night. Kraken splits off from the party and heads off to seek out his kinsmen and recruit them for your cause. Meanwhile the rest of the group scrambles up the slope. By noon you have reached the summit of the slope and are once more looking down upon a vast green realm. Dorel scours the beach behind you with his spyglass and can barely make out smoke rising from your base camp. It looks as if someone has burned everything you left behind. He searches the ocean but sees no sign of the ship. You can only hope that Captain Irestone and the others were able to make it clear of the harbor and escaped "the Horror of the Black Depths". 
Midian shifts his form and soars above the ridge to search out for any signs of a river. Farther down the slope to the West he finally spots a waterfall that drops into a pool before racing down into the forest. He returns to the group and soars low overhead before turning to the West and leading them onward. You reach the pool by the early afternoon, the sun hanging low in the sky near the far ridge. The jungle around you is a cacophony of animal sounds and the rushing sound of water makes it difficult to hear one another. After marching all night and most of the day, you are near to exhaustion. It will take some time to find some wood large enough to make canoes, but you think you will be able to manage it before the evening is upon you. While the others prepare the site for constructing the canoes, Midian circles the slope in hopes of spotting Kraken and leading him to you.


Glaive
[SBLOCK]
Throughout the trek you are turning over the problem of the undead with demon souls in your mind. The process by which they are bound are still a mystery to you, but the effect is obvious. Sentient undead, limited self control, with some of the powers of a demon bound within. The intact shard you hold sometimes seems cold and slimy in your hands, and other times quite hot to the touch. No doubt the demon within is seething in its prison. You think that you may be able to harness its powers for yourself, given the right methods.
During one of your rest breaks you try several different techniques for channeling energy. After several failures, you finally find something that works. After wrapping the crystal with some copper wire (courtesy of Whisper's spell component pouch) and sprinkling it with drops of blood you feel the shard hum in response to your mental exertion. Manifesting your signature weapon reveals an unpleasant surprise. The weapon seems to glisten with a green slime that drips from the blade. The droplets evaporate before hitting the ground, possibly some form of ghostly ectoplasm? You strike a nearby tree as an experiment and are rewarded with a violent hissing sound as deep acid burns mar the trunk. 

OOC: So long as you use the shard as part of manifesting your weapon, you Glaive will deal an additional 1d6 acid damage on a successful hit. You still have one other shard you could modify for another party member I believe. 
[/SBLOCK]

Kraken
[SBLOCK]
You dash across the slope with practiced ease. It isn't long before you reach the familiar game trails and runs at the outskirts of your village. The scouts challenge you but quickly usher you into camp when they recognize your face. Once there you rouse your clan mates and quickly outline the situation. There is much uproar over the knowledge of finally having an enemy to strike back at. Five of your swiftest hunters agree to act as a diversion and try to keep the raiding party occupied while your group moves to strike at the enemy camp. Several other men offer themselves to aid in the attack on the strong hold. Once you've given them all the information you can, you grab a few bits of food for the trail and head out to join the others upon the slope. 
It is early afternoon when a hawk swoops down out of the sky and shrieks noisily at you. Your sword was nearly half out of its sheath in response to it dropping out of the sky unexpectedly, but you quickly recognize Midian's feather pattern. He circles above you once and heads upslope, veering slightly West to lead you to the others.

OOC - If you like, you can recruit two other hunters (level 1 warriors) to aid you in the assault on the camp. It's up to you whether or not you bring them with you. They will come armed with simple wooden weapons, spears, slings, and the like. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"Good news. I have experimented a bit with these shards. We can use the weapon of the enemies against them." Glaive suggests, showing how he channels the dissolving demon acid into his namesake. "Should I try to modify the other one for the use by one of you?"

[sblock=ooc]

[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

[SBLOCK=Selc]

OOC - I'll bring the two hunters, they may come in useful. Kraken will give them a mixture of his thunder and lightning slingstones to use from a distance.

IC - 

Kraken salutes the Midian-hawk.

"That bird's one of the folks I told you about," he explains to the hunters. "Fella's in big with the animal spirits. We follow him, we'll find the others, eh?" He sets off at a jog after the hawk.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The remaining party sets to work searching for tree trunks large enough to use as canoes. While most of the trunks on the ground are waterlogged and partially rotted, you do find two trees that would be large enough to use. Glaive sets to work chopping them down with his eldritch weapon, the new acidic property helping to make short work of it. After the first one falls, Whisper and Dorel set to work cutting off the extra limbs while Glaive starts on the second.

After an hour Midian returns to the camp and lands. The second tree is down and nearly stripped of its branches. Moments later Kraken emerges from the underbrush leading two island natives naked save for their loincloths. They each carry a short throwing spear and have slings wrapped around their waist.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

As soon as he's able, Midian calls on his powers to shape the wood, trunks twisting and hollowing until they are working canoes for the party.

((OOC: Is that two Wood Shapes he needs to burn, or just one?))


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral smirks as he removes his vest, hangs it up on a tree, rolls up his sleeves and continues to work.  He says flippantly to Kraken, "By the gods, fellow!  I believe you have the knack for making friends in the oddest of places."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken grins in response.

"Too right!" he says. "And I didn't even need to ply 'em with beer. These are Mpe and Tolu, local boys who want to help us with the deadfellas." He turns to the two hunters. "These are the outsider folks who the spirits bought to us." He runs through names, matching them with faces. "Right lads, let's pitch in." He looks to Midian. "Where do you want us?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand

jkason said:


> As soon as he's able, Midian calls on his powers to shape the wood, trunks twisting and hollowing until they are working canoes for the party.
> 
> ((OOC: Is that two Wood Shapes he needs to burn, or just one?))




OOC: Probably 2, one for each boat.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Dr Simon said:


> "Right lads, let's pitch in." He looks to Midian. "Where do you want us?"




Even as the introductions are underway, the rough-hewn tree trunks melt like so much hot wax, hollowing out, lengthening, then solidifying again as canoes. As Kraken offers aid, Midian smiles at his handiwork.

"Pick a canoe, gentlefolk. Time to brave the rapids."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

A second Glaive appears in one of the boat. A moment later the old one is fading out of view. "I'm ready", he says.

[sblock=ooc]

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper climbs into the first boat without comment, though she seems tense.

As the others pile in, she mutters, "I hope they don't have a faster way to move than this...or we may be heading into worse than the ambush..."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Midian finishes his work quickly and steps back to admire his work. The boats look sturdy enough for the trip. While Midian worked that others were hard at work fashioning poles and makeshift paddles. When everyone is prepared you divide into two groups. Midian, Whisper, and Glaive take the first canoe while Dorel, Kraken, and the two natives cram into the second canoe. The first group volunteers to be the first ones down the river since they will be a bit lighter and more maneuverable in the rapids. You push off from shore and the swiftly flowing water grabs your boat and sends you barreling down the river. 

The river is swift as it flows down the slope. You are hard pressed to manuever your canoes to avoid branches, rocks, and underwater hazards. The first canoe shouts out a warning moments before they drop out of sight over a small waterfall. The canoe lands hard and for a moment it looks like they will be able to right it in time. However they strike a rock at the wrong moment and the whole boat capsizes. The second canoe comes over the waterfall and manages to avoid the hazard. You can see Midian, Whisper, and Glaive cling to their canoe for a moment as they are being dragged downstream. With great effort they manage to drag their boat to the edge of the river and drive the prow into the dirt. It takes them several minutes to sort themselves out, right the canoe, and bail out the remaining water. Soon you are back on the river and continuing your journey. The farther down the slope the easier it is to navigate as the river widens and becomes deeper. The jungle presses in close around you. The trees crowd close to the shore and their long branches draped with vines that hang out over the water. You often have to duck under these low hanging boughs and the ropey vines. Sometimes the vines are not vines at all, but thick bodied serpents that eye you with cold reptilian hunger.

As the evening comes upon you the river has nearly flattened out and you estimate you are only 4 or 5 hours trek from the enemy encampment. You draw the canoes up onto the shore and abandon them. The sun has dropped below the crater wall leaving you in a darkened jungle. The day has been exhausting and the members of the first canoe are still damp from their accident on the river. 

OOC: You've been up all night and all day. If you decide to press on tonight I'll have everyone roll to see if they become fatigued.

Accident rolls
First Canoe Combined Dex check DC12 (1d20+7=8)
Midian Swim check (1d20+4=15)
Whisper Swim check (1d20-1=13)
Glaive Swim Check (1d20+2=13)
Everyone made their swim checks and I only rolled a 1 for the nonlethal damage, so that's already been healed up by the time you get to this point.

Second Canoe Combined Dex check DC12 (1d20+7=26)


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Whee! We are Bill Mason!

Tiredness in his eyes, Kraken nevertheless wears an irrepressible grin.

"Reckon it's your turn to buy the drinks," he says to Midian, Whisper and Glaive. "That's if we ever find a bar around here, eh?"

OOC again: I'm for resting up first and pressing on at dawn. Don't go chasin' deadfellas in the dark and all that, plus Kraken can rearrange his spells to a useful selection.


----------



## jkason

OOC: I'm for resting, too, as I'm not sure the penalties from fatigue would do anything but put us at a distinct disadvantage. Midian can prepare Lesser Restoration, but not enough to tackle the whole party's fatigue. (I was hoping CLW had something about removing fatigue in place of adding hit points, but that was just something I made up in my head, it seems).


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive nods at Kraken's idea. "Yes, we should rest and dry our clothes first."

[sblock=ooc]

[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The sun sinks below the ridge of the crater and plunges the interior into twilight. The raucous cries of the day birds quiet only to be replaced with new sounds as nocturnal animals awaken. The hooting calls of tribes of monkeys, screeches of hunting night birds, and dull roars and sounds of other strange and unknown creatures fill the night air. From the trees swarms of bats take flight and begin to scour the air for insects, fruit, or blood. The hum of buzzing insects fill the night air and soon you are slapping your skin constantly to keep the small biting flies away. Kraken sets to work building a campfire while Midian and Dorel collect firewood. It takes some time to coax the wet wood into producing a flame, but it eventually takes. Soon the heat of the fire is drying your wet clothes and driving away the worst of the biting insects. You spread your bedrolls near the fire and collapse into exhausted sleep. Garuk climbs the nearest tree and perches on a sturdy branch where he huffs quietly to himself. Occasionally you hear a snapping and crunching sound as the ape breaks off branches to strip off and chew the leaves. 

The evening passes uneventfully. You rise from your bed to find your clothes are mostly dry after being soaked in the river. After a breakfast of stale rations and overripe fruit, you break camp and prepare to set out. 


OOC: There are two ways to approach the encampment. From the "lowlands" you have to cross an area of dead vegetation. While exposed, it gives you the most room to move and allows you to easily get to the tents and other structures at the base of the cliff. The other option is to climb down the 100' cliff face. It would be more dangerous for you, but would allow you to approach the camp closer from above before you are detected.

Older posts about the encampment
[SBLOCK]
The day is waning when you top the second ridge. Your eyes widen as you take in the view before you. Hidden in the folds of land is a large valley teaming with activity. You crouch lower and move under the trees so your profile is not seen highlighted against the sky. The valley before you has been ravaged. Dead trees and brush extend for hundreds of feet, radiating out from a central encampment. You can see several dozen tents set up in ordered lines around the site. Earthen banks and a palisade of sharpened tree trunks ring the edges. It appears as if a massive excavation is underway. Part of the opposite ridge has been scoured and huge chunks of stone have been quarried away.  Large sections of the cliff face have been covered in tarps, either to protect it from weather or spying eyes. Whatever it is, it is colossal in size. Humanoids move about the camp, some in armor, some in robes, and a few in rags and chains. 

The tents are in ordered rows and spaced out to prevent a fire in one from spreading to another, yet close enough that an alarm raised from one would rouse the others. The earthen banks, ditches, and palisade are likewise carefully formed to create a formidable defense. You get a closer look at the figures moving about and see that they are mostly human, though here and there you catch sight of dwarven faces. The ones in rags and chains all seem to be human, and likely some of them are the missing ones from Kraken's tribe. You watch them trek up to one of the covered sites and duck underneath. They don't reemerge indicating that there may be further sections underground that you cannot see. Perhaps the most significant sight however, is seeing one of the slaves carrying several long grey bones on a cart towards one of the larger tents.

Other than the humanoids, you see very few signs of animal life in the area. Midian spots the occasional hawk circling overhead. After scanning the area you also spot a lone buzzard perched on a dead tree very close to the edge of the camp. Later on you see a figure emerge from one of the tents dressed in tattered brown clothes. At the figures side is a massive boar, easily four hundred pounds and four foot tall at the shoulder. It follows the figure from the outer tents to the larger ones at the cliff face and they disappear from view. Just before the sun disappears entirely, you spot guards emerge from tents with four legged canines at their sides. They begin patrolling the outer edges of the camp.

With your sharpened eyesight, you circle over the camp and observe the activity below. Immediately you notice several things amiss. The "dogs" you saw patrolling with the guards are not any canine you've ever seen before. They're not even alive. 
The "dogs" are four legged skeletons with some leathery hide stretched over their grey bones. Their backs are covered with a stubble that reminds you of a porcupine, though most of the tips are broken off. The guards at least appear to be living. Every bit of exposed skin is heavily tattooed in red colors giving the impression that they are bleeding from numerous wounds. 
You can see the layout of the entire camp from your altitude. You cannot see any pens for slaves, most likely they are kept below ground at night. At least 6 guards with their undead "dogs" move about the outside of the camp. It may be possible to slip past them if the group was stealthy enough, though you're sure the undead will have excellent night vision. You do see another possibility however; it seems that no guards regularly patrol the ridge above the camp. It may be possible to rappel down from there.

As you swoop lower to try to get a better look you see movement out of the corner of your eye. The vulture perched on the dead tree in the camp is watching you. It is slowly spreading its massive wings revealing a gruesome sight. The creatures body is skeletal, its feathers somehow attached directly to bone. Two small, clawed arms attach at the chest and the head rises up from a too-long neck. It's body is large, but the skeletal nature allowed it to hunch lower and pull its wings in tight, disguising its true nature. It takes to the air with clumsy wing beats as it heads towards you. Luckily your superior maneuverability and speed allows you to lose it among the trees before you return to your companions.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I have ways of getting down that cliff face easily enough, but I'm not sure about the rest of you.  Either way, I can make us all invisible, but I certainly won't be able to do much about the guard dogs and their ability to catch our scent."


----------



## Dr Simon

"I think your invisibility would be good, Doral mate, even if it bunches us up in a cluster, eh? As for the dogs, as a I recall, ain't they like the deadfellas? Maybe a dead dog walking might not have the same sense of smell, eh? All they'd be able to smell is their own stink."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"I must confess, that I'm neither good at climbing, nor can teleport far enough to brace the cliff. So invisibility sounds like our best chance."

[sblock=ooc]
active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"I asked the spirits for a new boon this morning," says Kraken. "The ancestor spirits will keep three of us hidden from the deadfellas, but it ends as soon as we attack them. But maybe we can use Doral's invisibility and my chant to attack from different sides, eh?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Rejigged my spells for today.

*Spells Prepared*:
0th level (Save DC 12) – _Detect magic, guidance, resistance (x2)_.
1st level (Save DC 13) – _Bless, hide from undead, obscuring mist*, shield of faith_.
2nd level (Save DC 14) – _Resist energy, shatter*, sound burst_.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

"Splitting up is risky," Whisper says. "We could be picked off if separate by patrols we could defeat together. Can the invisibility hide us all? If so, lets use that. Keep your undead masking spell handy though, Kraken. It could be most useful during battle."


----------



## jkason

"I might be able to call on creatures that could carry us down the cliff, though I don't know that Doral's invisibility would be able to hide them all," Midian offers.

[sblock=OOC]Selc, would it be possible to do what I did underwater, using an Action Point to maximize a summons? I figure three hippogriffs might be enough to get the party down the cliff face. Midian won't need to ride since he can wildshape, Garuk has a natural climb speed, so he should be good, and it sounded like Doral might have a magical solution, too. Which just leaves Glaive, Whisper, Kraken, and the two natives to get down, I think?[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: Midian - I think that'd be fine if you want to use your summons for getting some flying mounts.


----------



## Dr Simon

Shayuri said:


> "Splitting up is risky," Whisper says. "We could be picked off if separate by patrols we could defeat together. Can the invisibility hide us all? If so, lets use that. Keep your undead masking spell handy though, Kraken. It could be most useful during battle."




Kraken gives a curt nod to indicate his assent.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I believe I can cover us all, even if we use flying creatures to aid in our descent."  Doral started performing mental calculations for the dimensions of such a spell.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

You spend most of the morning circling wide around the border of the camp. Midian notes that the line of deceased vegetation has increased since he last saw the camp. The patrols of guards and "guard dogs" continue around the borders, occasionally sweeping through the camp itself. A few enslaved natives toil away at moving bits of rock with wheelbarrows. They seem to enter and leave from two different buildings set against the cliff face. Large portions of the exposed cliff face are now covered with sheets and tarps to protect whatever is below it from the weather. Knowing that time is of the essence, you quickly proceed along the edge of dead vegetation. 
Before long you are out of sight once more and climbing the ridge. The slope is steep and you find yourself often using ropes and vines to move upwards. Finally you reach the summit where the land levels off. The trees above the camp have largely been spared from whatever sickness is killing off the plants in the lowland. The ground drops away to the north forming a natural cliff above the camp. Midian stops in a small clearing and sets to work sweeping away leaves, sticks, and brambles. Once the area has been prepared he sketches a circle in the dirt and stands before it with his arms raised, his face contorted as he focuses. He begins intoning in a language unknown to you. The words cause the earth to ripple and vibrate as if he was speaking loudly at a surface of water. The distortion grows more turbulent until suddenly several shapes erupt from the field. Three large hippogriffs claw their way up out of the earth and stand erect on the forest loam. Their gaze is imperious as they survey your party, though they stand still and allow themselves to be mounted under Midian's direction. Without a saddle their backs are highly uncomfortable and lack good hand holds, though luckily you just need to grip them long enough to make it to the ground. Dorel covers himself and the others with a shroud of invisibility as you prepare to leap. Midian wildshapes into a bird of prey and glides down ahead with Garuk making his way down the rocky cliffs behind him. Dorel cast another spell to cause his hands and feet to cling to stone like a gecko and he follows the ape nimbly down the slope. The three hippogriffs buck and strain forward until you can restrain them no longer and they leap forward. They fall rather than fly, their wings tucked close to their bodies. You have to stifle a scream as the ground rushes up towards you. In unison, the three mounts snap their wings open and pull out of the dive. The ground blurs by underneath you and before you know it you are landing near one of the buildings. 
It takes a few moments of confused movement before you locate each other by touch. Dorel and Midian soon join you, while Garuk tries to keep out of sight behind a nearby dead tree. There is no patrol in sight from your current location, though it could be just on the other side of the wall for all you know. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Midian expends 1 wild shape and Summon Nature's Ally 3 (and 1 action point). Dorel expends 4 invisibilities for himself, Kraken, Whisper, and Glaive. I am assuming you're having the 2 natives patrol the outskirts and try to draw attention later on, otherwise you'll need 2 more invis (or 1 invis sphere) for them to approach the camp from the ground since there aren't enough mounts with just 1 spell. 
If you use any buffing spells before flying down let me know of changes to your AC or Saving Throws
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

OOC: Midian'll throw a Barkskin on himself (+3 natural AC for the next hour) before they descend. He's staying in bird form for now, waiting to see whether the others are looking for someplace specific or mounting the attack from here before changing.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: I think most of my buffs are too short-term (I'll check) to be prepared yet.  Kraken has 10 each of +1 sonic and electrical sling bullets - he'll give 5 of each to each native before descending, and then set them on the distraction task.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive tries to help the others to find each other, his unnatural sight piercing the shroud of invisibility.

[sblock=ooc]
active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Whisper changes shape to match the general appearance and clothing of one of the slaves, though she doesn't leave the invisibility radius for now.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: Okay, got it. I labeled some of the buildings on the map, let me know which one you want to head to first.


----------



## jkason

((OOC: I'd vote for the big central building if we're trying to take out the encampment. Is that connected to the dragonshard mine itself, or is that further away from the camp?))

[sblock=Spells Prepared]Orisons (5, DC 13): Mending, Flare x2, Guidance, Create Water
1st level (4, DC 14): Magic Fang, Cure Light Wounds, Hide from Animals, Obscuring Mist
2nd level (4, DC 15): Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Summon Swarm, Lesser Restoration
3rd level (3, DC 16): Call Lightning*, Poison, Wind Wall
* attuned to empowered spell shard[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Building number 1, please.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive moves with the others, looking around for new danger. As they coming closer to the building he uses his natural ability to detect magic on it's door.

[sblock=ooc]
I'm fine with building 1.

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive, Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral would of cast _mage armor_ on Whisper and Midian before making himself invisible.  "Very well.  The large building it is," Doral whispered.  "When we get in there, I intend to throw something to disrupt spellcasters into that building.  I'm just not sure what yet, so I suggest that my fellow spellcasters stay at the rear at least for now."

Doral takes point to examine the door and the possibility of traps or wards.

OOC: Mage armor gives a +4 AC bonus to Whisper, and probably only +2 to Midian because of Midian's armor.

Listen (9 ranks) +9, Open Locks (9 ranks) +13, Search (9 ranks) +13


----------



## Shayuri

"Be careful," Whisper urges quietly. "There may be slaves in there as well. Lets take a look inside before we start throwing destructive magicks around. It should be safe enough while invisible."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

This building is easily the largest one in the entire camp. It is two stories tall and features wide double doors that are currently open. The wood looks like it was locally harvested, but is fitted together so well it could have been produced by a master craftsman in a metropolis. There are a few small windows on the outside above your head level and too small for an adult to fit through. There is a very large opening at the top of the structure, almost like a hay loft door in a barn. Sidling close to the door, you peek inside. The area is heavy traveled and covered in dust. The ground is dirt that has been hard packed by many feet. Directly across from you is a large hole in the earth leading into the cliff face. It appears that the entire building has been build right up against the stone. A staircase to your right leads to the second level. The upper level features some small enclosed rooms that ring the central chamber with a walkway and railing circling it. The central chamber is open all the way to the ceiling where massive interlocking beams support the roof.
A dirty, wild-haired man is hard at work in the center of the room. He is loading up dirt and chunks of rock into a four wheeled ox-cart. He sports a thick beard and worn simple clothes. He doesn't have the look of a native, but more like a man from the mainland.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Whisper," Doral whispered.  "Do you want to handle this or have me try and _charm_ the fellow?"


----------



## Shayuri

In answer, Whisper finds a place to emerge into view from without just appearing. She has taken the form of a male human slave, also with the look of a mainlander. Her clothing has changed as well, to tattered rags with a threadbare cloak. 'He' shuffles forward and looks furtively around.

"Hey there," Whisper wheezes. "What've you heard about what's going on? Seems everyone's gone but a few guards."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The man starts and cowers for a moment at hearing your voice. He turns to face you and for the first time you notice how gaunt he looks and how his eyes seem to have a strange gleam in them. He glances about to see if he'll be overheard before wetting his lips and saying in a near whisper, "Most o' them is un'erground in the tunnels, somethin' 'bout a ritual. Don't think 'bout runnin' though, the masters pet monster is still watching the outside. Still watchin'... don't wanna get caught talkin' or they'll use me in one of them rituals. His voice rises in pitch as he whirls to attack the dirt pile with renewed fervor. "Ain't gonna use me, ain't gonna be no walkin' corpse!"

Outside the sky is beginning to darken as rain heavy clouds blow in from the sea. The slope of the crater is already obscured by sheets of rain. The distant sound of thunder rolls over the jungle.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian, still in bird form, keeps his avian senses open for guards of any kind and waits for a signal from the others as to their next move. He hears the talk of rituals, and shudders inside. This must be where they call those demon-powered undead into being.


----------



## Shayuri

"Ay," Whisper agrees. "Have you -seen- the monster then? How're you so sure it's still here?"

As she speaks she looks for passages that might lead farther into the hillside and down.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The wild haired man continues to shovel and in between incoherent weeping, you glean bits and pieces of information. "Tears them up, bits 'n' pieces, bits o' red. Like a vulture it is. Big as a horse. An' them arms, rip and shred and rip and shred till there's nuthin' left! It hides an' waits an' when you don't dig fast 'nough it comes for you! It comes for you!" He shrieks the last part as he claws desperately at a large rock in the pile, struggling to load it into the wagon. Soon the rock is streaked with red as he tears his fingers on the sharp edged stone.

Looking around the room, you can see a large opening in the cliff face. From the amount of dirt and debris you are certain that they have been carting mining detritus up from its depths. The opening is nearly 15' across and angles down slightly.

Midian
[SBLOCK]
From the man's insane speech, you think you recognize what he is talking about. When you first scouted the camp nearly a week ago you were pursued by a large vulture-like undead creature, but managed to out maneuver it. At the time it had been perched in a tree watching the camp, however you did not notice it this time on your way into the camp. It could be hiding as the man says or he could be paranoid and it really is gone at the moment...
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

bird-Midian stiffens as he hears the man describe the monster. He tries to focus his senses on catching sight of the creature he previously eluded, but otherwise decides his animal form is far less obtrusive than reverting to human-shape would be, at least for the moment.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken notes the gathering storm with approval. An omen from the spirits, surely. But everything the unfortunate slave says fills him with more and more anger at those perpetrating this atrocity*. At the description of the vulture-heade beast he whispers to whoever happens to be next to him:

"Doesn't sound so bad, eh?"

*These are probably not words in his vocabulary.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Practically jolly," Doral whispered back dryly.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper reaches out and catches the prisoner's wrist to stop him from further maiming himself. 

"Hold up there, relax. As long as I'm here I think you're safe."

He looks around and says more quietly, "I've heard rumor that a ship's come to the island. That's whats got them tied into such a bunch lately."

He taps the side of his nose.

"I've heard there may be hope of rescue."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The man struggles in your grip for a second before slumping to the ground. He holds his bloodied hands before him and says in a strangely quiet voice. "I was on a ship once... seems like a dream now. We came here for sumthin', don't remember what. Hadn't been in the bay more than a day er two before pirate ships came an' blocked the mouth. Then... that thing... that horrible thing. It came up out o' the water an' crushed our ship, easy as ya snap a dry twig. Some o' us made it ta shore. Didn't do no good though, they found us anyhow. Been diggin' up them bones e're since.
He straightens up and looks Whisper in the eye with a defeated look. "Ain't gonna be no rescue. We's all dead men. I seen them walking bones, an' they's just the little uns. When the big one walks ain't nothing ever stoppin' it. Best to find sum quiet place ta die then." He goes quiet as his eyes focus at some infinitely distant spot over your shoulder. You give his shoulder a gentle shake but he seems not to notice, lost in whatever memory has taken him.

Midian
[SBLOCK]
Midian Spot check (1d20+9=29)
You pivot your head around and search the area around you for any signs of the creature. Silhouetted by a distant flash of lightning you catch sight of the creature! It is gliding over the jungle towards the camp, riding the air currents from the storm. It will likely be at the camp there within a minute or two. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

A hawk swoops into the entryway, molting as it lands, not just feathers but it's very form. Midian stands, human again, and walks toward his changeling companion and her nonresponsive target. The briefest series of clicks of his tongue calls Garuk in, as well.

"We need to move. We only have a few minutes before whatever's gliding this way lands. I'd definitely prefer we weren't in the open for a flyer."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Just keeps getting better and better," Doral whispers as he heads over the lower opening and tries to scout out what may be beyond.

OOC:
[sblock]
Listen +9, Search+13
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The Tunnel
The tunnel immediate branches off to your left and right. It is dimly lit by glowing pale blue stones wrapped in black steel affixed to the walls. Listening carefully, you can hear distant thumps and clinks, the sounds of mining work. The tunnel to your left looks like it is the larger and better lit of the two. The tunnel to your right sounds as if there is more activity.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Hmmm... should we firtst go and try and find some of the slaves and set them free or should we go looking for the brains behind this operation?  The slaves may provide a helpful, though short-lived diversion."

OOC: Are the majority of us still invisible?


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken contemplates the poor wretch before moving on down the tunnel. A shipwreck? But the slave didn't look familiar. This island was an eater of ships, there were plenty of other wrecks over the years. When he'd seen the strangers ship a few days ago, Kraken had to admit that part of him hoped for rescue finally. The islanders were good, but this was not his true home. And now that ship had probably been destroyed too.

Ah well. It didn't do to dwell in such things when there was a job at hand. Kraken felt the anger of the storm welling up in him as he thought of the atrocities committed here, with worse surely to come.

"If we release these people now, Midian's flying monster, or worse, will just rip 'em up," he says. "I say we bag the bad fellas first, then come back for 'em".


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Your vote is to go away from the sounds, if we are correct to assume those are the slaves working.  But those badfellas as you call them are skeletal constructs of some sort.  According to the crazed man above, he and others have been digging them out of the rock.  I think we need to follow the louder sounds instead.  It may lead us to the diggers and we might get a look at the operation so we have a better idea of what awaits."


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper steps back from the frightened slave to confer.

"Kraken's right," she murmurs quietly. "If the beast is returning, then we cant just free them. We'd have to kill it first...which could result in a bigger response than we're prepared for. We have just one shot at this. We have to make it count. I think we should find the ritual and kill the ones conducting it, then come back out and kill the flying monster. Then we can mop up the guards and set the slaves free. Kraken, is there a place they can go while we wait to make contact with the ship again?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Deuce Traveler said:


> "Hmmm... should we firtst go and try and find some of the slaves and set them free or should we go looking for the brains behind this operation?  The slaves may provide a helpful, though short-lived diversion."
> 
> OOC: Are the majority of us still invisible?




OOC: Yes, everyone except Whisper, Midian, and Garuk. Kraken's tribesmen are waiting in the tree line for a signal from Kraken.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

You quickly form up at the threshold of the tunnel. Behind you, the sky darkens and rumbles ominously. Turning to the left, you proceed down the tunnel. Immediately you notice that large sections of the top of the tunnel have been quarried free. You can see strange grey lumps that take up most of the ceiling in a long chain. The tunnel stays close to the side of the cliff. You proceed nearly 60' before the tunnel begins to open up into a larger cavern. The lights barely illuminate this massive chamber. It is at least 100' long and nearly as wide. Above you arch grey curving stone almost like.. ribs. With a sudden shock you realize you are standing in the rib cage of a colossal beast. The strings of bones in the ceiling behind you are exposed vertebrae. You can distantly see the shoulderblades and upper arms of the creature at the far end of the room. Dominating the far side of the room is a crystal. It is suspended from the ceiling by an interwoven mesh of thick black cords as big around as your waist. It is an enormous Ebberon shard. The black stone glitters in the light of your torches. The stone is larger than anything you've ever seen or heard of and its value is incalculable. It lies near where the heart of this titanic beast once lay.
As Whisper, Midian, and Garuk enter the room behind those in the front, there is a sudden rasp that echos in the chamber from several points. Small skeletal canine figures rise up from the rocks and turn their heads towards you. 


OOC: Added the map, didn't have time to make it look real good (or to match the 100' room description >.<  The smudges on the side are part of the rib cage. The crystal is hanging above you and I didn't show it on the map.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Didn't reply to Whisper above, so:

Kraken shakes his head, then realises that he's invisible and it's a futile gesture. 

"Not really, Miss," he says. "Reckon they're safer here than out there for the mo'. I wouldn't like their chances alone in the Big Green."


In the Cavern:

Kraken strides forwards towards the middle of the cavern, uncaring if he becomes visible or not. Speaking in a forceful voice he intones the words of the Deadfella chant.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Moving 30 ft. to a position where he can affect at least some of these dog things, using a Turn Undead attempt. I figure Kraken is oblivious to any effect he may have on the Invisibility Circle by doing so.

Edit: Since the cavern is 100 ft. wide and Turn Undead has a 60 ft. range, he's delay until the creatures come within range, Hopefully his high initiative should cover that. After that, it's out with the falchion in chopping up undead doggy.

Initiative 1d20+6=24

Turn Undead 1d20+1=16

Turning damage 2d6+4=12

Affects a total of 12HD worth of undead up to 5HD each.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage


[sblock=ooc]
Anything interesting invisible to see? I din't got an answer to my detect magic question and kept him quiet while invisible. I want to play!

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive, Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

On hearing the noises of bones moving against rock and soil, Whisper hastily girds herself for battle. She does murmur to the air where she believes Glaive to be, "Can you tell if that shard up there has a demon in it or not?"

(Init: 10, casting Shield.)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive whispers: "I will take a look."

[sblock=ooc]
Uses detect magic and other needed means to study the shard. Trying to not break his invisibility.

Anything interesting invisible to see? I din't got an answer to my detect magic question and kept him quiet while invisible. I want to play!

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive, Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral takes a step backwards and prepares to launch his tanglefoot bag at the first skeletal dog to charge and come into range.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken rushes forward, pulling forth his holy symbol of his god of storms. The air around him seems to shimmer for a moment as he channels the power of his god. Two of the approaching skeletons stop abruptly as if slamming into an invisible wall. Their long talons scrabble on the hard stone as they turn tail and flee towards the other tunnel leaving the chamber. Dorel targets one of the two remaining skeletal canines and hurls his tanglefoot bag at it. The bag strikes the creature in the chest, but fails to glue it to the floor. However the gooey substance seems to inhibit its movement. It continues forward, this time hobbling a bit as its forelegs stick to its chest. The first of the creatures reaches Kraken and leaps up to tear into his face, but he side steps its lunge and avoids it. The creature lands with a clatter and for the first time you can get a good look at it. It looks like a canine, though its face has no snout and the lower jaw juts forward with dozens of jagged teeth protruding from it. Tall bones extend from the shoulder blades rising nearly a foot above its back. Long broken spurs jut from its back reminding you of a porcupine. As you watch, a ghostly aura manifests itself around the creatures quills, causing them to extend several feet beyond the broken spurs and restoring them to their original deadly sharpness. 
Glaive moves forward, manifesting his weapon while scanning the room with his specialized senses. He suddenly cries out and holds his head as his body is wracked with pain. Whisper casts a protective spell while Midian orders Garuk forward to help Kraken engage the first skeleton.


Glaive
[SBLOCK]
Each of the two remaining skeletons radiate a necromatic aura and you can sense two moderate evil life forces within. Turning your gaze to the crystal suspended from the skeletal rib cage, you are overwhelmed by the power of the aura within. Between the spasms of pain you realize that whatever is sealed in that crystal is a powerful, evil entity. 

OOC: I've been treating it like Detect Evil, you are sensing an evil outsider of "11HD or more and more than twice your character level", which stuns you for 1 round. You'll be able to act this next round however since you spent this round just detecting it. 
[/SBLOCK]


Round 2...


Initiatives
[SBLOCK]
Sorry for the long wait, between the board problems and work this is the first time I've had to get back to DM'ing.

Kraken
Dorel
Skeletons
Glaive
Whisper
Midian+Garuk

Midian, Dorel, Glaive Initiative (1d20+2=3, 1d20+7=26, 1d20+3=12)
Skeleton Initiative (1d20+6=25)
Skeleton reflex save vs tanglefoot (1d20+6=21)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

As he sends Garuk forward, Midian touches the ape's arm, infusing it with extra power. Then he begins intoning again, and the air begins to shimmer, growling coming from the spaces.

[sblock=OOC]Cast Magic Fang on Garuk's claw attack, then use his move action to start the full round it'll take to convert Summon Swarm to Summon Nature's Ally 2, summoning 2 wolves[/sblock]


[sblock=Spells Prepared]Orisons (5, DC 13): Mending, Flare x2, Guidance, Create Water
1st level (4, DC 14): Magic Fang, Cure Light Wounds, Hide from Animals, Obscuring Mist
2nd level (4, DC 15): Barkskin, Bull's Strength, Summon Swarm, Lesser Restoration
3rd level (3, DC 16): Call Lightning*, Poison, Wind Wall
* attuned to empowered spell shard[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"What's wrong with him," Doral asked as he threw forth his wand and fired three bolts from it at the closest skeletal canine.

OOC:  Firing from the _wand of magic missiles_.


----------



## Shayuri

"I would say," Whisper answers woefully, "that the answer to the question I asked him is 'yes,' that's what's the matter. And it means we have a very large problem."

She mutters an incantations and throws out her hands. Dozens of magical bolts stream out from them, each one about the size of the blasts from Doral's wand. They split into two groups and coalesce around the two zombies, swarming them like crazed fireflies!

(Manyjaw! Splitting the 6d6 into two 3d6. Damage rolls: 15 and 8, doing half on a successful Ref save at DC 18)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Dr Simon

"Smile, ya ugly bleeder," says Kraken, drawing his falchion in one smooth move and bringing it down in a powerful overhand chop onto the creature's skull.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Attack 1d20+8=27
Critical Confirm 1d20+8=14

Damage 2d4+4=10, Critical Damage 2d4+4=8

Add second damage if it's a crit. I messed up the IC roll and ended up with 4 results for damage, but I took the first two that came up (which also happened to be the highest )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

 [sblock=ooc]
So, I can act now? Do we get a new map?

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive, Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken brings his blade down in a powerful overhand blow that strikes the skeletons skull. Sparks fly from the stony bone, but the force opens a crack in it. Dorel activates his wand and sends a flurry of force bolts to strike the rib cage of his entangled foe. His foe lurches forward and finally comes into range to strike. Lunging forward, it opens its jaws and tears open a bloody gash on Dorel's leg. The second skeletal beast snaps at Kraken and manages to sink its teeth into his thigh. With a savage shake of its head, it pulls him off his feet. With him on the ground, it strikes again, this time bringing its ghostly quills into play. The spines lift up as the beast turns slightly and slams its shoulder into Kraken. Three of the spines break away, leaving glowing green "thorns" protruding from his chest.
Glaive finally seems to come to his senses, then turns to face the creature attacking Kraken nearby. Whisper invokes a spell causing a swarm of near-invisible teeth to appear and begin savaging the two remaining beasts. Garuk lumbers forward while Midian begins casting a spell.


(OOC - Garuk can make an attack this round, Glaive is free to act as well. Go ahead and post your round 2 actions with your round 3 actions and I will edit the post.
Dorel takes 7 points of damage from the bite and resists the Trip
Kraken takes 5 damage from the bite, fails the Trip check, and takes another 6 points from the quills for 11 total.)

Kraken
[SBLOCK]
The quills piercing your chest are painful, and it feels like the pain is growing for every second they are in you. It is almost as if they are burrowing deeper into you on their own.
OOC: You also notice that like the other skeletons, these fossils are hard to damage with your falchion, however they are taking some of it. Unfortunately they were not affected by your critical hit. 
[/SBLOCK]


Round 3 Actions...


----------



## Dr Simon

"Bloody oath!" says Kraken. Still on the floor, he grabs hold of the quills and tries to pull them out.

OOC: Nuts, stupid critical-immune undead, or constructs, or undead constructs.  Heal +4 if required. I guess this is a full-round action, otherwise he will try to stand up afterwards, successful or not.

[SBLOCK=Stats]
HP: 37/48

Spells Prepared:
0th level (Save DC 12) – Detect magic, guidance, resistance (x2).
1st level (Save DC 13) – Bless, hide from undead, obscuring mist*, shield of faith.
2nd level (Save DC 14) – Resist energy, shatter*, sound burst.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Garuk, empowered slightly by Midian's spell, lashes out at the skeletal opponent before it. Meanwhile, Midian's call for aid completes with two wolves appearing, who themselves attack their bony counterparts.

Pulling his healing wand from his pack, Midian mutters, "Looks like we'll be needing this."

[sblock=OOC]Gah! Now that ENWorld is behaving, I keep getting an Internal Server Error from Invisible Castle. I'll keep trying, but post the stats here for now:

Round 2: Garuk attacks with claw: +13 (+2 flank, +1 Magic Fang), damage 1d8+6 

Round 3: 

* Garuk full attack routine: Claw +13, dmg 1d8+6; Claw +12, dmg 1d8+5 (Magic Fang only applies to one attack, right?), Bite +7, dmg 1d6+2

* Wolves appear and attack (one on each of the creatures): Bite +3, dmg 1d6+1, Trip attempt (+1) on a hit

* Midian's standard action was eaten up finishing the summon spell, so he only has a move action, which he'll use to retrieve his wand of CLW.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"There is a great evil contained in the crystal", Glaive answers. He steps aside and uses his glaive in quick succession.

 [sblock=ooc]
Stepping up-right and use glaive with shard enhancement.
Another attack in round 3

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive, Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Rolls*

((OOC: IC is back up, so here are the rolls I couldn't do before:
[sblock=rolls]Garuk claw, round 2 (1d20+13=31, 1d8+6=14)

Garuk round three, full attack (Claw;Damage;Claw;Damage;Bite;Damage) (1d20+13=30, 1d8+6=13, 1d20+12=29, 1d8+5=7, 1d20+7=15, 1d6+2=6)

Wolves are much less effective, but they're mostly there for distraction, anyway, so it's to be expected:

Wolf attacks (Bite;Damage;Trip attempt (then rinse and repeat)) (1d20+3=4, 1d6+1=6, 1d20+1=18, 1d20+3=10, 1d6+1=2, 1d20+1=21)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral takes a step back again and let's loose with his wand at the skeletal hound attacking him.  "Little help!"


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken grabs hold of the quills piercing his chest. They have a slimy, yielding texture to them. He pulls and manages to free the first quill. Moving quickly he manages to remove the other two before they are able to burrow into his vital organs. Doral backs away from the second skeletal animal menacing him and fires another blast from his wand. The bolts shatter the creatures rib cage causing it to drop to the ground in a tangled mess. Glaive and Garuk attack the first skeletal creature in unison and obliterate it in seconds. Appearing from the ether, Midians wolves arrive just as the last one in the room goes down. Farther down the opposite tunnel you can see the other two creatures fleeing out of sight, still under the effect of Kraken's deadfella chant. Whispers snapping jaws worry at the bones with their teeth, scattering the bodies further across the floor just to be sure.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
The other skeletal canines have fled down the passage way at the end of this 100' long room. Kraken's effect will wear off in 7 rounds. Let me know if there is anything you wish to do in this room, or if you will pursue the fleeing creatures.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Can Whisper redirect Manyjaws to the fleeing skellies and let 'em chew on them? The range is 160' if I recall right. Don't have the book right in front of me at the moment. They last 6 rounds...)


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

((OOC: For that matter, since the wolves last 6 rounds, too, even if we stay in the room, I think Midian's likely to send them after the skellies.))

Midian touches the magic wand to Kraken first, Reducing the size of the quill wounds

"When we broke the crystals before, the demons inside were only able to exist for a few moments before they faded, yes?" Midian says. "Which suggests they need some external form to anchor them here. If we had the means to guard ourselves from possession, then we could safely shatter this crystal, no?"

((OOC: Not sure if anyone has any protection circles...?))


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper smiles.

"As it happens...yes. That is my belief as well. And I do happen to know a spell that can ward against extraplanar influences, including possession."

(protection vs evil, aww yeeeeah...)


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken grins.

"And I've got a spell that'll crack that crystal," he adds.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"My dark utterances can shatter all day, but time is maybe of importance", Glaive responds. He looks at Whisper and asks: "And your spell can protect all of us? It's presence is mighty."

 [sblock=ooc]
 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive, Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral mumbled something under his breathe about how people could be so cheery when thinking of releasing a man-eating demon.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Whisper
OOC: The manyjaws have a movement of 40', unfortunately the canine skeletons will be able to outdistance them and once they enter the far tunnel you will lose line of sight.

Midian
OOC: You send your wolves after the skeletons, though they will be out of sight after they enter the tunnel. They both have the same movement rate, so unless the tunnel stops at some point they won't catch up until the last round of their summons when the skeletons are no longer turned.

I'll keep everyone in rounds for now, round 4 was spent in discussion and redirecting spells/critters. This is the start of round 5.


----------



## Dr Simon

"Let's clean up first," says Kraken. He whirls his falchion in one hand, gives the others a manic grin and runs after the fleeing undead porcupine things. 

OOC: Hopefully barbarian movement of 40 ft., double move, should help catch up with the creatures.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Crazy...", the rest of what Doral was going to say trails off as he takes up the chase behind the barbarian.

OOC: Can't catch Kraken, but don't want to get too far from the meat shield either.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

You race down the tunnel, noting as you pass that you appear to be in the throat of the colossal beast. The neck appears to be curling back towards the outer wall. The tunnel splits here. Up ahead to your right you can see lights, hear growling, and the crunch of bones. That tunnel curves away from the neck. To your left towards the end of the neck you can see dark red lights and hear an indistinct murmur of sounds.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken pauses at the junction to let the others catch up. He tries to make out more of the sounds from either direction.

_OOC: Listen +2_


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Wait! This is more--!" Midian's call is cut short as two of the party go barrelling after the fleeing skeletal creatures. He turns to those remaining.

"We have to destroy that--" he points to the giant shard "--before anyone or anything else in this camp can stop us," he says. "But I'm not sure we need everyone. Whisper, how many can you protect? Between Glaive's power and the lightning I can call, hopefully we can break that thing in short order, before the others even need us."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"Good idea. With fewer around, there are fewer who need protection from the possible possession." Glaive responds. He looks waiting at Whisper.

 [sblock=ooc]
 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive, Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper looks at everyone there, then nods. "I can protect each of us."

She then proceeds to move to each person present, laying a hand on them as she murmurs. Each time, a white circle burns in the ground around their feet as the spell completes, then fades away.

"It lasts only a few minutes," Whisper notes as she finishes. "We'll have to act fast."

(I have 7 1st level slots, but I can use 2nd level slots to cast it if need be. How many times am I casting it?)


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

After everyone has received a protection spell, Glaive begins to shout the dark syllables at the crystal.

 [sblock=ooc]
Use shatter effect vs. the crystal.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive, Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

Shayuri said:


> "It lasts only a few minutes," Whisper notes as she finishes. "We'll have to act fast."
> 
> (I have 7 1st level slots, but I can use 2nd level slots to cast it if need be. How many times am I casting it?)




((OOC: Since Kraken and Doral ran off down the hall, I think that only leaves four of us including the ape (Midian, Glaive, Whisper, and Garuk). If you want to save a slot, I can send Garuk after the other two, as well, so you'd only need to burn three.))


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*Round 10*

Kraken, Dorel
[SBLOCK]
You both stop at the intersection and listen. From the sounds of it, the wolves and skeleton fled to the right. Kraken's turning must have wore off, because he can hear the creature turn to fight. There is a startled human cry and you both hear, "What! We are attacked! Warn Kresh!" A second voice is heard, intoning the words of a spell.
From the other hallway, the sound is difficult to identify. It sounds like air being pulled through a narrow opening, along with a humming sound. 

Of immediate concern, you notice that your companions did not follow you down the twisting passageway. The noises from the right are beginning to come closer. 

Listen (1d20+2=21)
[/SBLOCK]

Whisper, Midian, Glaive
[SBLOCK]
Kraken and Dorel disappear running down the tunnel, oblivious to your delay as you listen to Midian's advice. Whisper begins casting her protective spells over each of you in turn. After all of you are protected (either 3 or 4 depending on Garuk) Glaive focuses his attention on the crystal hanging from the ceiling. He shouts dark syllables of power at the crystal; his words burn in your ears to hear them. The crystal vibrates, but doesn't show any visible cracks yet. 
[/SBLOCK]



OOC:
Going to be gone the next four days, fyi.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral grabbed Kraken by the collar.  "These are not good odds.  Time to flee back to the others!"


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken glances down at Doral's hand, and then up at Doral's face, a manic, dangerous glint in his eyes. The he visibly relaxes, even as he shrugs the hand away. Only then does he glance around and notice that there is just the two of them.

"Bloody oath!" he mutters. "Go on," he nods back in the direction they have just come. "I'll watch yer back."

That said, he begins to return down the corridor, keeping an eye out in the direction of the noises, flachion gripped in both hands.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

As Whisper completes the final spell, Midian begins one of his own. On the heels of Glaive's attack, the druid calls lightning through the rock to strike the shard.

[sblock=OOC]Call Lightning. I tried something different with IC to try to include the +1/2, but it's displaying oddly (it's not showing the individual rolls), so I'm not sure if it worked or not:

Empowered lightning bolt. (3d6*1.5=13)

Since I wasn't sure, I rolled again normally with the "have to add half manually" added to the note:

Empowered lightning bolt (add 1/2) (3d6=12) So the damage there would be 18. 

Anyone who knows IC better that can school me in using it to roll empowered damage, I'd appreciate it. Selc, feel free to use whichever roll[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=OOC]
Whilst I'm away, should you need actions for Kraken:

Slowly retreat to "heart" chamber. If it sounds like Kraken and Doral are being pursued, cast _Bless_ on allies (or if they've unleashed something from the crystal) with the words "Oh Mighty Ancestor Spirits, how about showing us you're not a pack of useless drongos and giving us a hand here, eh?"

Then hold off anything that tries to enter with falchion. Anything major gets a _Sound Burst_ spell if possible before engaged in melee.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Dorel, Kraken
[SBLOCK]
You turn and begin to run back the way you came. Behind you a figure appears in your tunnel from the side passage. At his side are the two canine skeletons. Both of them look badly damaged, it looks like Midian's wolves caught them after Kraken's divine power wore off. The figure spies you and shouts, "Here! There are two of them!"

You are 40' away from the side passage and it will take you at least two more rounds to reach the central chamber where you left the others.
[/SBLOCK]

Midian, Glaive, Whisper
[SBLOCK]
Midian and Glaives spells are having an effect on the crystal. It is slowly being damaged by your spells, though the immense size and density of the material means it will take some time to shatter it completely. As the crystal takes more and more damage, the light around it seems to be growing dimmer.
[/SBLOCK]

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
You can sense a stirring in the crystal when your magic first touches the crystal. A behemoth lies within, some eternal and powerful infernal monster lies within. It seems to be slowly awakening as its crystal prison vibrates and fractures. It seems somehow... familiar. Your memories of the afterlife are dim, but you can remember feeling entities similar to this before. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Looks like it's working," Midian says optimistically. "Keep going!"

With that, another lighting bolt lances through the crystal. 

[sblock=OOC]Empowered lightning bolt (add 1/2) (3d6=11) total 16 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"We can't outrun those hounds, and I just don't like that smirk on that man's face... well, I suppose it's always nice to be wanted..."  Doral attempts to keep Kraken between himself and the enemy as he mumbles a few words.  Suddenly a cluster of ghostly warriors suited in the guise of ancient legionnaires spring up from the floor.

DM
[sblock]
OOC: Casting _Legion of Sentinels_ right in front of Kraken, so if we are attacked in melee, the legionairres will continue to attack as Kraken blocks them.  

1 incorporeal* swordsman/square in 10' radius circle, BaB=CL, crit=19-20, AC=25, HP=2xCL, save bonus=CL, deal 1d8 slash damage +1/3 levels (max +5).

Clarifications from WoTC: 

The swordsmens' attacks are at a bonus equal to your caster level. 
They can only make attacks of opportunity. 
They threaten critical hits on a 19 or 20. 
They deal 1d8 points of slashing damage +1 per three caster levels (max +5). 
They form in a 10' radius circle on the ground (not a sphere with sentinels floating in the air). 
A sentinel that appears in an occupied square gets an attack of opportunity but no flanking
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"I hope we do the right thing. This seems somehow familiar. Anyway... we can not stop know. _Geh endlich kaputt, du Mistding!_" Glaive utters, continuing the dark speech.

 [sblock=ooc]
Using German for Dark Speak 

Use shatter effect vs. the crystal.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive, Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken, Doral
[SBLOCK]
The two skeletal canines leap forward at the command of the robed figure. They charge through the line of spectral sentinels and one is chopped to pieces, landing in a scattering of bones carried forward by its momentum. The second one fares better but only manages to close the distance until it is mere feet away. It is unable to attack just yet, but it prepares itself by flaring its ghostly spines.
The robed figure chants and points his finger in Kraken's direction. Immediately, his Falchion begins to glow red and radiate uncomfortable warmth. It is beginning to become too hot to touch!

OOC: Kraken Will Save (1d20+6=10)
[/SBLOCK]

Midian, Whisper, Glaive
[SBLOCK]
You can hear noises coming from the tunnel Kraken and Doral disappeared down. Before you can move to investigate however, a loud noise comes from the tunnel behind you. It sounds as if something large and bony is barreling down the tunnel you entered from. A raucous screech pierces the air!

OOC: Whatever is coming will appear at the end of this round giving you a round to prepare.
Midian: Did you send Garuk after Kraken and Doral? If so he will arrive to help them next round. Otherwise you can use him here in this room to help prepare.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

((OOC: I'd been holding off committing Garuk to see if it mattered to Shayuri how many Protections Whisper was casting. Let's assume he stayed here, I guess, in which case Midian will send Garuk to (hopefully) ambush whatever's comind down the tunnel, and try to concentrate on smashing the crystal for as long as he can.))


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Having nothing else to prepare before the new danger arrives, Glaive utters the dark speech again.

 [sblock=ooc]
Use shatter effect vs. the crystal.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive, Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"A spell caster.  I hate spell casters," Doral says under his breath without noting the irony.  He mutters something arcane and points towards the robed figure.

[sblock]
Casting _silence_ at the robed man.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Doral, Kraken
[SBLOCK]
The enemy grabs at his throat suddenly as your spell takes hold. He struggles for a moment to overcome it, but is unable. Instead he draws a Kris, a wavy bladed dagger, and plunges forward towards you. He stops before reaching the legion of sentinels surrounding you. It looks as if he is waiting for something. 
The skeletal canine before Kraken snaps at him, managing to wound his leg. Luckily it misses with its ghostly spines. Kraken shouts in rage and pain, both from the leg wound and the searing heat from his weapon. He chops down with the weapon and manages to sever the beasts head. With another cry of pain, he throws the weapon as far as he can back towards the main chamber. The blade is now glowing with red heat and too hot to hold. You continue your retreat back toward the main chamber. You think that you may reach it in the next few moments (OOC: Next Round)
[/SBLOCK]


Whisper, Glaive, Midian
[SBLOCK]
Glaive's Dark Speech causes the crystal to vibrate once more. Thousands of fine cracks have begun to appear on its surface. You can hear shouting and a cry of pain coming from the direction that Doral and Kraken went down. 
You have concerns of your own however, as a massive creature come barreling down the tunnel into the light of your chamber. Midian immediately recognizes it as the vulture creature he saw above the camp. It is a large creature, with a wickedly hooked beak and talons the size of daggers. Red light glows in the empty sockets and the wings are woven with black sinew and stretched leather. The wings are horrifying to look at, as you can see stretched humanoid faces in the leather, identifying the source of the material. Its bones are covered with ugly, tumorous growths that remind you of tiny mushrooms. A faint haziness of the air seems to surround the creature. A large black shard pulses from the center of the creature, protected by the thick avian-like breastbone.

Know. The Planes DC10
[SBLOCK]
You believe the base creature is known as a Vrock, a demon. Known to have many powers in life, you can only guess at what this undead form might still be capable of. The nodules growing on the bones may be a remnant of the feared spores that Vrocks are known to carry. Hopefully death has weakened their potency!
[/SBLOCK]


OOC: Roll new initiatives for me.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"What is this? _Zerstörung, Schrecken, Verdammnis, Fäule_!" Glaive grasps and centers his dark magic on the new undead thing.

 [sblock=ooc]
Initiative (1d20+3=22)

Use shatter effect vs. the crystal in vrock chest.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive, Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral follows Kraken to the main chamber, but swings his arm back one last time to fire three _magic missiles_ from his wand and at the robed figure.


----------



## Shayuri

Init: 17

Whisper whirls at this new threat and curses. "I suppose it stands to reason they'd have guardians against this sort of thing," she mutters. "Even so, we may need to regroup to fight this!"

She casts a spell, unleashing another torrent of tiny force missiles at the skeletal creature!

Manyjaws damage: 16
Roll Lookup


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian swears as the new monstrosity appears and Garuk pounces on it.

"How much longer will your protection last, Whisper?" he asks, redirecting his lightning to the more mobile threat. "Maybe we need to try to hold this thing off while Glaive continues shattering the larger crystal?"

[sblock=OOC]Redirecting the lighting this round to the flying nasty.

New Initiative, Midian (1d20+2=12)

New initiative, Garuk (1d20+2=17)

Lightning bolt (add 1/2) (3d6=11) (Total 16)

Since I previously had Garuk move to 'ambush,' I'm hoping that put him already adjacent to the critter, so I rolled a full attack:

full attack, Garuk (1d20+10=26, 1d8+5=6, 1d20+10=14, 1d8+5=12, 1d20+5=18, 1d6+2=6)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

"It should last longer than this battle...one way or another."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Doral, Kraken
[SBLOCK]
Flinging your hand over your shoulder, a trio of missiles fly from your wand and strike the figure full in the chest. His mouth opens wide, though no cry of pain can be heard. In return, he flips his dagger up by the handle and flings it at you with an expert throw. The blade strikes your back, piercing you just above your left kidney. The weight of the handle pulls it free leaving a deep gash. Kraken plucks up the blade, glad to have a weapon once more. His falchion is now white hot and waves of heat are flowing from it. He grimaces, but leaves it be for now. 
The two of you emerge once more into the main cavern. Midian, Glaive, and Whisper are gathered at the far end and are fending off a massive skeletal beast with wide wings and a vulture-like head. 
Behind you, the cultist continues to advance, and from the shadows behind him you can see his companion approaching. 


Know. The Planes DC10
[SBLOCK]
You believe the base creature is known as a Vrock, a demon. Known to have many powers in life, you can only guess at what this undead form might still be capable of. The nodules growing on the bones may be a remnant of the feared spores that Vrocks are known to carry. Hopefully death has weakened their potency!
[/SBLOCK]


OOC: You are on the far side of the 100' chamber. The creature is just inside the tunnel 90' away, the rest of the group is slightly closer at 70'. Roll new initiatives to join the others.
You're reunited now, so I'll be posting group messages once more. the climax fast approaches!
[/SBLOCK]

Midian, Glaive, Whisper
[SBLOCK]
On the periphery of your vision you notice two figures hurrying from the tunnel across the chamber. Doral is surrounded by indistinct figures, the effect of some spell you think. Kraken has lost his falchion but is now carrying a wavy-bladed dagger. There is movement farther down the tunnel behind them.

The creature shrieks in rage as Garuk plows into it and pounds with meaty fists. The thick bones of the creature reverberate under the powerful blows, but it is barely slowed by the attack. The air suddenly turns acrid with the smell of ozone as arcs of electricity form directly over the creatures head. A mighty flash of light and clap of thunder follows as the energy arcs from air to ground; passing through the creature. It lets out an ear piercing shriek! Turning, it ducks its head in and tears at Garuk's chest. It's foul talons rake and shred the gorilla. They come apart, Garuk's fists flaked with bits of bone and rock, while the creature's talons drip blood and gore. 
Whisper calls out arcane phrases and twists the air around the fiend. Swirling vortices of teeth emerge and rake the creature as it ducks and weaves, trying to avoid them. Glaive cries out and points at the creature. A vibration in the air leaps from his finger and races at the creatures chest. You hear a distinct crack as it strikes through the chest to shake the crystal within. The cloud around the creature thickens, as if the spell shook free some dust from its growths.

OOC: Midian, make a fortitude save for Garuk.
Kraken and Doral have entered the chamber from the far side 70' away from you. 
You're reunited now, so I'll be posting group messages once more. the climax fast approaches!
[/SBLOCK]

OOC: I will have a map and hp/status updates posted soon, the kids and teachers have returned to school and I've been inundated with trouble tickets and calls these last two weeks!


----------



## jkason

*Fort Save*

((OOC: Garuk Fort save. (1d20+7=19)))


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"Whisper, you need to cast protection spells on the others. Orthey will be possessed if the crystal cracks!" Glaive calls to the sorceress before he points once more at the creature, releasing a crimson blast of eldritch energy.

 [sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2247288/Eldritch blast vs undead thing. Cannot access IC at the moment.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive, Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken looks at the scene before him, down at his tiny dagger and then back at the cultist, stuck behind Doral's screen. Puffing air thorugh his nostrils in a sigh of frustration and resignation, he moves forwards into the room towards his friends, arms raised high.

"O Mighty Ancestors," he intones. "Show us you aren't a complete bunch of useless bum-scratchers and give us a bit of a hand here, eh?". It doesn't sound like much of an invocation, and nothing obvious changes.

OOC: Invisible Castle is down. Going to spend an Action Point to double Improved Initiative bonus, to give an Initiative +10.

Moving into the room 40 ft. and casting Bless. Despite the unorthodox verbal component and the seeming lack of effect, it still works (unless there is some effect Selc knows about to prevent it)!


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"If it's not one thing, it's another," Doral mutters as he uses his _wand of magic missiles_ and fires three bolts onto the skeletal beast, keeping careful to keep close to the far wall as he circles towards his companions.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper nods and hurries towards their newly arrived allies to extend them protection!

(Move towards them, double move if necessary, avoiding the bad guys as best as possible, and casting Protection from evil on our guys as soon as possible. How many more castings is that?)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

From either side of the vast chamber, enemies close in. Glaive focuses on the winged skeleton and manifests a blast of raw energy. The blast strikes the creature in the chest, causing the bones to shake and rattle. The first cultist moves until he is just outside the reach of Doral's Legion of Sentinels spell. He is now carrying a bloody sickle and from beneath his robe he plucks a glass ball full of greenish liquid. Pulling his hand back, he hurls it at Doral! The glass shatters and a spray of liquid coats everything in the area.
A second figure emerges from the tunnel behind the first. Wearing the same long black and red robes, the second cultist looks around, then up at the massive crystal hanging overhead. He quickly begins chanting in a vile language, the sound of which makes your ears throb to hear it. A vast swath of black mist emanates from the crystal obscuring it slightly. 
Whisper races across the chamber and prepares to cast her fifth protection from evil spell as Kraken moves up next to her and casts his own spell. The blessing of the storm god fills you with a wild energy. 
Doral enters the chamber behind Kraken and sees the massive winged skeleton. He points his wand at the creature and unleashes another trio of bolts at it. The dagger wound throbs as he hurries to cross the chamber before the two cultists behind him can cut him off.
Garuk and the skeleton exchange another flurry of blows, but it is becoming clear that the ape is taking the worst of it. The jagged beak and slashing claws shred tissue and muscle deeply, while the apes mighty fists snap bone and dried sinew. Midian moves up behind his companion and quickly tries to apply some healing to help his companion hold on another few seconds.

Spellcraft DC17
[SBLOCK]
The cultist cast Desecrate on the large crystal.

This spell imbues an area with negative energy. Each Charisma check made to turn undead within this area takes a –3 profane penalty, and every undead creature entering a desecrated area gains a +1 profane bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws. An undead creature created within or summoned into such an area gains +1 hit points per HD.

Furthermore, anyone who casts animate dead within this area may create as many as double the normal amount of undead (that is, 4 HD per caster level rather than 2 HD per caster level).
[/SBLOCK]

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Forgot to move Midian on the Map, he is now adjacent to Garuk. Squares are 10'.

Initiatives
Glaive - 22
Cultist - 19
Garuk,Whisper - 17
Doral - 16
Midian - 12
Kraken - 11
Vrock - 10


Kraken is down 7 hp
Doral is down 9 hp
Garuk is down 21 hp after healing from Midian's wand.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive doesn't know what the liquid is. but perhaps the other cultist carries on, too. He concentrates his vile syllables on the cultist that hasn't thrown yet.

 [sblock=ooc]
Shatter on cultist, affecting his possible vials.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive, Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Doral
[SBLOCK]
Forgot to add this: the liquid is starting to hiss and bubble everywhere it has touched on your clothes and armor. Exposed skin is starting to feel pinched and tight, accompanied by a painful sensation. If desired you can take a full round action to scrape/remove affected areas. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Gods forgive me..." the druid whispers, then calls to his animal companion, strain clear in the command: "Hold him, Garuk!"

Seeing the mounting odds, Midian steps back, pointing to the crystal again as he does so. "This is what they're protecting!" he calls "This is what we have to destroy!" and even as he says it, another lightning bolt lances into the crystal.

[sblock=OOC]Midian's going to move back and call down another lightning bolt. With the empowered modifier, it's another 18 damage to the crystal:

Empowered Lightning Bolt (add 1/2) (3d6=12)

Meanwhile, looks like Midian's making a habit of getting his animal companions ripped to shreds. Oi, but my poor druid's going to be a basket case here soon. Thought about having Garuk go full defense, but I'm really not convinced that's going to save him. In which case, might as well have him go out swinging:

Claw;damage;claw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+10=20, 1d8+5=11, 1d20+10=28, 1d8+5=11, 1d20+5=21, 1d6+2=5)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral frantically takes a moment to scrape the acid off his body, using his water flask to help.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Glaive spins about and utters his dark speech, directing the effects towards the cultist. There is a muffled tinkling sound and dark liquid spreads across the front of the mans robes. He lets out a cry of anguish and quickly begins stripping off the soaked garments as smoke begins to curl from them. The second man rushes forward towards Doral, a sick grin on his face. His wild hair streams behind him as he leaps forward with sickle raised high. The ghostly figures swing their blades at him and two of them pass through the mans body. Blood gushes from suddenly widening wounds across his chest and abdomen. He falters, and his downward swinging blade misses Doral by inches. Doral backs away from the man and busies himself scrubbing the thick liquid from his body. Wherever goblets of it hit the stone it smokes and gives off an acrid stench. His skin that contacts the liquid seems dried up, dessicated by the chemical. Dousing it with his water flask relieves much of the pain. Kraken rushes towards the gravely injured cultist and thrusts his dagger forward into the mans chest. The man drops his sickle and claws at his chest before sinking to his knees and slumping forward. Whisper moves up besides Doral and begins to cast a spell, only to realize that she cannot hear herself speaking. The area is completely silent, the point of which seems to emanate from the man slumped on the floor before them.
Across the wide chamber, Garuk continues to assault the monstrous figure. His powerful fists slam home violently shaking the monster. With a roar, he bites down and tears one bony arm free. His triumphant call is cut short when the vrock buries its other clawed hand into Garuk's spine and pulls him close before burying its beak into his chest. Shaking the huge ape like a terrier with a rat, the monster tears free and casts the body aside where it crashes to the floor in a bloody heap. Dripping blood and gore, it turns its empty sockets towards Midian. Midian finishes drawing down another bolt of electricity on the crystal and turns back at the sound of Garuk hitting the floor. 

Spot DC15
[SBLOCK]
Amidst the chaos, you almost miss another figure stealthily entering the room. His robes are black hemmed with red flames and cavorting imps. The most striking feature of the man is that he has no face, or rather, his face has been replaced. A skeletal face, almost canine in appearance, has been fused to his features. Living eyes peer out from bony sockets and a red tongue lies within the bony mouth. His hands are bare flesh, clenched into fists as he sees the assault in progress. Turning, he grabs hold of the wall and scales it like a spider, moving up into the dark shadows of the ceiling. 
[/SBLOCK]

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Midian:
Garuk is at -8 hp.

doral, whisper, and kraken are in the area of the silence spell. Doral can dismiss it, or you can move out of the area. 


Glaive - 22
Cultist - 19
Garuk,Whisper - 17
Doral - 16
Midian - 12
Kraken - 11
Vrock - 10
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Argh! I wrote a post, EnWorld must have eaten it.  That's not what I was going to do!  Oh well... rethink for this round.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian lets loose a cry as the ape falls, but clamps down on his response. Garuk has clearly caused the creature great damage, though at a cost ... 

He shakes his head, calling another bolt to strike down, though it seems that even Midian's magics are weakened by his grief.

[sblock=OOC]Spot check. (1d20+9=11) So he missed whatever new nastiness is in store.

He's calling down another bolt, but I'm making the target contingent. If Glaive turns his shatter back to the stone but doesn't destroy it, Midian will add his lightning to try to finish it off. If Glaive continues attacking others (or if he manages to shatter the crystal), Midian will turn the lightning on the monster that just tore Garuk apart:

Empowered lightning bolt (add 1/2). (3d6=7) (total of 10 damage).[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Although shaken by the strike that nearly cut him, Doral refocuses.  Suddenly the vacuum of noise around him becomes filled with sound once more.  He whispers something arcane, then touches Kraken who seems to suddenly move faster.  "Just a little something to help you make haste," he says.  Then he takes a few steps back towards the rear of the party while sparing Whisper a warning glance about their proximity to the front lines.  "Let those better suited to take the lead do so, my dear."

OOC:
[sblock]
Spot check failed at a 13... Roll Lookup

Dropping _Silence_, Casting _haste_ on Kraken, and moving away from the enemy and closer to the Midian.  I don't know how close Kraken is, but if Doral can't lean forward to touch him before stepping back, he'll move forward to cast the haste spell and give up moving back for now.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"Bonza, mate," Kraken gives Doral a nod of appreciation. He glances quickly between the giant skeletal creature, his glowing falchion and the tiny dagger he holds. "Reckon I ain't going to do much damage with this," he says, moving quickly back to retrieve his falchion. "O Mighty Ancestor Spirits, don't put me on the barbie," he intones as he goes.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Casting _resist energy_ (fire). Going to retrieve falchion and if possible move back towards the vulture thing (can move 70 ft. with haste). How long have I got for the _haste_?

Spot 1d20+2=12.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive steps next to the druid and calls upon his eldritch powers again, targeting the vulture like creature. The tiny rubies on his bracers glow and the blast somehow gains more sustance, clinging on the creature.

 [sblock=ooc]
Using Eldritch Blast and one charge of my Bracers of Entangling Blast.
(half damage, entangled for 1d3 rounds, 1 extra damage each round entangled)
Cannot access IC at the moment.


 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

As sound comes rushing back in, Whisper resumes casting her protective spells on the unshielded party members.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Glaive moves up next to Midian and points his hands towards the advancing skeleton. The enormous beast charges forward, its remaining claw raised and beak open in an ear piercing shriek. Glaive summons forth a burst of dark energy that arcs forward and strikes the skeleton in the chest. The energy blasts through its rib cage, scattering chunks of bone. The skeleton collapses, its momentum carrying it into both men and nearly bowling them over. 
Across the chamber the cultist shouts in anger. "Bastards! You've ruined years of work!" He points a finger at Glaive and Midian and shouts his incantation. There is a sudden blast of noise centered on the two men. Blood trickles from their ears from the burst of sound. They stagger, but stay upright despite the powerful burst of sound. 
Whisper moves up alongside Kraken and touches his arm, infusing him with protective energies. Kraken casts his own spell to protect him from heat. A moment later Doral casts his own spell, increasing his speed even further. His spell extends outward until it touches each of you in turn. Kraken then takes off running past the cultist and back down the tunnel until he can see his falchion, still glowing with an ugly red heat.
Midian turns back towards the crystal and releases another burst of electricity. In the flash of discharged energy, a new sight is revealed. Clinging to the skeletal ribs that form the ceiling, next to the crystal, is a figure in black robes. His hands clutch an unrolled piece of parchment and he seems to be reading from it. His face is a hideous sight. The flesh has been scraped away to the bone and fused with a canine like face. Canines jut at angles from a enlongated jaw. The figure finishes reading, reaches out, and touches the crystal. 

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Kraken has to move back to the opening of the tunnel to fetch his weapon. Next round he will be able to move back and attack. 

Whisper has cast 6 Protection vs Evil so far.

Kraken is down 7 hp
Doral is down 9 hp
Glaive is down 4 hp
Midian is down 4 hp
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian blanches at the sight of the creature touching the crystal. Unsure what the effect might be, he chooses to try one last time to shatter the crystal, calling down the last lightning bolt before his spell's power is exhausted.

[sblock=OOC]Pretty sure I'm not taking anything down with a single lightning bolt, so here's hoping whatever effect takes some time to work. Last lightning bolt for Midian:

Empowered Lightning bolt (add 1/2) (3d6=12) Total 18 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive is only slightly shocked, having experienced worse. New malevolent invocations rattle the shard.

 [sblock=ooc]
Using shatter on the big crystal.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral takes a few more steps back, then casts a spell directed at the man on the ceiling.  "Sir, I've seen some nasty looking chaps in my time, but you might have won the ugly trophy."

[sblock]
Doral casts _dispel magic_ at the man hanging on the ceiling and the crystal, if the crystal is in the radius.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Glaive points upwards at the crystal and shouts out the dark words once more. The crystal reverbarates violently under the assault. As Doral's ghostly legion begins to fade away, the remaining cultist races forward and swings his scythe at Doral. His blade barely misses taking off his nose. Up above, the skull-faced man draws another scroll from beneath his robe, reads it, and touches the crystal.

Whisper backs up and then casts another manyjaws spell at the man on the ground. He dodges swiftly, but a few of the jaws manage to bite and tear. Doral points a finger skyward and channels chaotic magical energies designed to disrupt organized flow. Their is a cascade of colors and energies as magical effects interact violently. A moment after the figure touches the crystal a second time, he suddenly peals free from the ceiling and tumbles towards the floor of the cavern. Midian follows the attack up with another blast of electricity. The crystal, still vibrating from the effects of Glaive's spell, cracks like a pane of glass. Nearly 1/3rd of the crystal suddenly shears free and falls. It impacts on top of the prone man beneath it and shardes fly through the air like sharpnel. 
Kraken comes charging back towards the cultist assaulting Doral. The flying shards open cuts on his face and forearms and distracts him at the critical moment when he swings. 

The chamber suddenly rumbles. Chunks of stone break free from the ceiling and drop down to clatter on the floor. A sick green light radiates outward from the crystal and rapidly spreads throughout the ceiling and down the tunnels before and behind you. Rumblings farther away indicates activity elsewhere as well! The green light continues to spread down the walls, highlighting the ribs and forming into.. ghostly arteries and veins. Ectoplasm drips from the ceiling a few feet and spreads outwards in the beginnings of what might be internal organs!

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Glaive - 22
Cultist - 19
Garuk,Whisper - 17
Doral - 16
Midian - 12
Kraken - 11

Kraken is down 13 hp
Doral is down 12 hp
Glaive is down 4 hp
Midian is down 4 hp
Whisper is down 3 hp
Garuk is at -9 hp, this is his last round.


Kraken Attack (1d20+9=10, 2d4+2=8)
Doral Dispel (1d20+6=22)
Whisper, Kraken, Doral reflex (1d20+5=24, 1d20+4=20, 1d20+5=6)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"We should move out here!" Glaive calls, conjuring a last blast at the still moving cultists.

 [sblock=ooc]

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken grins maniacally at the cultist before him, his smile spilts his bearded face right back to reveal a missing premolar. With unnatural speed he slashes his falchion through the air more times than seems humanly possible, and with barely a register for his foe takes a step forwards towards the ugly _wulgaru_ creature.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Since Kraken seems to be adjacent to the cultist, two attacks thanks to haste. +1 attack, +1 attack for haste (accidentally added +1 damage for bless, so values don't match IC rolls! Correct values listed below; 8 and 10.

Attack 1 1d20+10=21
Damage 1 2d4+4=8
Attack 2 1d20+10=21
Damage 2 2d4+4=10

I'll leave it to you to adjudicate if the cultist also takes damage from the heat metal spell.

Kraken then takes a 5 ft. step forwards to either the left or right of the cultist, whichever takes him closer to the ugly thing.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

"We have to finish off the crystal!" Whisper shouts. "We can't let this...thing...finish forming!"

With a wave of her hand she redirects the swirling motes of force from the cultist to the crystal overhead! She then scrambles to join the others, ready to flee if all else fails.

(Can't do invis castle from here, but 6d6 damage for this turn and next to the crystal)


----------



## jkason

*Whisper, human druid*



Walking Dad said:


> "We should move out here!" Glaive calls, conjuring a last blast at the still moving cultists.




Midian blanches at the ghostly formations, but retains focus enough to bolt to his ape's side, using his wand to stabilize him, but not generating enough healing magic to wake the beast.

"I brought Garuk into this. I have to get him out," Midian says, preparing to use the wand again.

[sblock=OOC]Yikes!

Move and cure: 

CLW wand. (1d8+1=3)

Crap roll, but at least it stabalizes him. If only he were a few levels higher, he could just wildshape into something big enough to carry Garuk. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Midian!  If you can get that damnable biped on his feet, I might be able to speed us up once more and get us out of here!"  Doral wasn't happy about how the situation was unfolding.  There was a cultist doing his darndest to place a pointy instrument deep into Doral's right cheek, there was another cultist around, the melting ceiling could collapse upon him at any moment drowning him in ectoplasmic goo, and if he decided to cut out like his instincts were telling him too, it was very likely that the cultists could restart their magical program and hunt the beguiler down.  Oh yes... and that same source of the cultists power was still hanging to its existence.  And he hadn't seen any pay to justify this kind of activity.  Oh well... when in doubt, you could never go wrong by trying to impress the pretty ladies...

Taking Whisper's advice, he raised his wand towards the remnants of the shard, mentally crossed his fingers, and fired.

OOC
[sblock]
I'm hoping Doral gets lucky and evades getting cut by the cultist in his face one more time.  Hopefully Kraken finishes him off.  Meanwhile, Doral is shooting forth another blast from his _wand of magic missiles_ and taking a 5-foot step back when done.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Seeing the cultist close on Doral, Glaive focuses his energies on him instead. He invokes a blast of energy that strikes him in the chest. The recovered crystal shard in Glaive's hand pulses as the energy channels through it and his energy seems to cling to the cultist for a moment, doing additional damage. The cultist snarls out an oath in an infernal tongue. He pulls his unholy symbol from around his neck, an ugly mess of small bones wrapped with tendons, and shouts words of a spell. He strikes outward with his hand and presses the symbol to Doral's face. A painfully cold feeling erupts from the point of contact and Doral's face contorts in obvious agony. Rising from the shard fragments, the skull faced man pulls bloody crystal fragments from his chest and arms. He calls out, "You're too late! Already the power is spreading to the far flung nodes! The great beast rises! Kill me and it will be unchained and my will is done regardless! Your destruction is at hand!" He launches himself forward at Kraken in a heedless charge. His mouth opens wide revealing several rows of jagged canine fangs. His teeth sink into Kraken's arm, tearing free a bloody hunk. 
Whisper focuses her spell on the crystal over head, sending the whirling jaws upward to tear at the crystal. You can hear their fangs scratching over the smooth surface and every now and then one catches hold and breaks off a fractured crystal piece. Following Whisper's example, Doral fires his wand upwards, the impact of the missiles bringing another shower of shards. Midian, his weather control spell exhausted, rushes to Garuk's side. The spreading pool of blood around his is frighteningly large. It seems like an impossible amount, even for the gorilla's massive body. He kneels beside him and touches his wand to the ape's chest. To his great relief, some of the wounds begin to knit and the apes shallow breathing strengthens.
Kraken ignores the painful bite and focuses on killing the wounded cultist first. _One thing at a time_. His blade chops the man once and he begins to drop, the second blow finishes what the first one started, cleaving the man's head from his body. He then turns and stares eye-to-empty-socket with the creature before him.

The vast chamber shakes again and you have the distinct impression that the massive body trapped in the stone just tried to move. You can hear frightened cries echoing up from the tunnel behind you where you entered. The glowing green energy has begun coursing down the tunnels in either direction. They seem to be following the vertebrae of the body. 

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
As the crystal begins to break down even further you get the sense of something of immense power stirring within. Images dance for an instant before your eyes. Endless demon armies. Cities whose structures are built from the bodies of the dead and living. Carnage and chaos that can only come from the great abyss. Battles with great dragons from a millenia ago.
You know now what is trapped in that crystal. One of the most powerful demons ever to walk the earth. The image of a burning silhouette, wings sprouting from its shoulders, a fiery blade in one hand and a whip in the other. 
If freed and it takes on a host, the creature would become an unstoppable force. Knowledge and foul intellect from time immemorial and the power gained by an eternity of existance.
[/SBLOCK]


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Initiative
Glaive - 22
Cultist - 19
Garuk,Whisper - 17
Doral - 16
Midian - 12
Kraken - 11

Kraken is down 17 hp
Doral is down 19 hp (The Cultist cast Inflict Moderate Wounds)
Glaive is down 4 hp
Midian is down 4 hp
Whisper is down 3 hp
Garuk is at -6 hp and stable
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian's relief at pulling Garuk back from the brink takes all of his attention. As if the chaos around him doesn't exist, he touches the wand to the ape again, its warm glow knitting together the most fatal damage. The ape grunts back to consciosness, though it's clearly still in a lot of pain.

[sblock=OOC]Question: how high up is the ceiling / crystal? I just realized Midian can summon a thoqqua, which has a burrow speed so it could attack the crystal from inside the ceiling. If the ceiling is too high, though, it's probably too late in the game to bother (if it's not too late altogether.  ). If it's close enough, he'll start the summon with his move action for this round, so he'll finish it with his standard action next round. 

CLW wand. (1d8+1=8)

If Garuk gets an action this turn, I'll just have him stand. He's not going to be doing any more fighting if Midian can help it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken shakes a droplet of blood from his brow and regards the canine skull with a maniacal gleam in his eyes.

"Reckon you didn't want to do that, mate," he says, unleashing a dazzlingly fast barrage of blows upon the creature. Lightning seems to crackle in his shaggy beard for a moment.

[sblock=ooc]
Using an action point to gain an extra attack, giving three with the _haste_ effect.

First Attack 1d20+10=21, Damage 2d4+4=8; Second Attack 1d20+10=12, Damage 2d4+4=8; Third Attack 1d20+10=27, Damage 2d4+4=10

Current effects: Bless, Resist Fire 10, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Gentlemen, I cannot thank you enough for that save." Now that Doral is in the clear, he ignores his wounds and fires yet another volley from his wand at the crystal.


----------



## Walking Dad

ooc: how many enemies are left?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: Just the skull-faced man on the floor in the center of the room.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"This will be a big one! Kill or protect everyone from possession and hope he cannot exist without a body for long!" Glaive calls pointing on the last cultist, conjuring a blast on him.

 [sblock=ooc]

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper hurries towards Midian's ape, suddenly realizing that she hasn't shielded IT...and that a demon in a pinch might well make a host of it! As she tries to make it, overhead, her spell gnaws and gnaws at the crystal, knocking shards loose every moment.

(If I can get to the ape in one move action, I'll cast one more Prot from Evil on it. If I can't...then I'll do it as soon as I can. Also, 6d6 damage to the crystals.)


----------



## jkason

((OOC: Actually, I thought Whisper already covered Garuk before we started attacking the crystal, since we didn't wind up sending him after the others?))


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: Yes, Garuk is covered if Whisper wants to change her action


----------



## Walking Dad

ooc; Sorry, my fault. Edited post above


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Glaive continues to focus his energies on the skull faced man in the center of the chamber. His next blast goes wide of the mark, nearly striking Kraken in the head, and blasting a chunk from the stone wall at the far end of the chamber. The man cackles wildly and takes a short step back from Kraken. The lights in the chamber darken for a moment as the figure seems to draw darkness around himself like a cloak. A black cloud momentarily obscures him from view. Suddenly, the cloud is pierced as a massive bony appendage arcs out and slams into the ground. It is followed by a second, then a huge head with twin horns protruding from its snout. The darkness brightens revealing a quadrapedal beast with thick skin-like plates protecting its sides. The same light gleams in the creatures eyes and the mouth opens in a mockery of a laugh. 
Garuk struggles to his feet with the help of Midian, though the ape is just barely able to move about. Midian continues his ministrations to the ape to get him mobile. Whisper continues to direct her spell against the crystal above while she takes in this unexpected threat. Another volley of missiles from Doral causes another shower of shard fragments. The crystal is now only a third of its original size and quickly disintegrating under the sustained attacks.
Undetered by the mans transformation, Kraken steps in and swings hard. His blade scrapes off tough bone, but two of his swings connect solidly. 

A wave of motion passes through the ceiling. The vast rib cage that supports the ceiling flexes as if it were struggling to escape its bonds. You can hear a loud crash as a cloud of billowing dust erupts from the far passages. Through the haze you can see a thin crack of light. Part of the cliff side has given way. 

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
You can sense the creature awakening to its full. Dark power spreads out along the skeletal body like questing fingers. You can sense the trapped demon spreading its control to far flung points in the great corpse, slowly gaining coordination and percision. You sense an arm being flexed an instant before the cliff side broke free. You can sense the arm being moved freely now outside the cliff wall and no longer encumbered by stone. Like a great marionette puppet, the body is beginning to move.
[/SBLOCK]

Midian
[SBLOCK]
You watch the transformation with sick fascination. The effect is familiar to you, it is nearly the same as your own wild shape forms but in a twisted parody of unlife. He has assumed the form of a mainland creature, a rhinocerous.

OOC:
I missed the question about how high up the crystal is. It is hanging suspended by numerous black sinew strands, so it is not in contact with the stone. The thoqqua could try to burn through the strands where they tie off to the bone though.
[/SBLOCK]

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Whisper can change her action, I wasn't sure what she wanted to do next. I'll update the post with her action for last round. 

Initiative
Glaive - 22
Cultist - 19
Garuk,Whisper - 17
Doral - 16
Midian - 12
Kraken - 11

Kraken is down 17 hp
Doral is down 19 hp
Glaive is down 4 hp
Midian is down 4 hp
Whisper is down 3 hp
Garuk is at 2 hp
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

As Garuk stands feebly, Midian begins to chant, eyes unfocusing as he looks up toward the slowly-crumbling crystal. There is a rumble in the earth of the ceiling, and even as the new form of their opponent is revealed, the burning end of a Thoqqua burst from the ceiling, igniting the threads holding the crystal in place. 

[sblock=OOC]Okay, then going ahead with the summons, which completes in the middle of Midian's turn, at which point the Thoqqua can attack, and does so with great gusto! :

Thoqqua attack;damage;burn (1d20+4=24, 1d6+3=7, 2d6=4)

Thoqqua crit confirm (1d20+4=22)

So looks like 14 damage, +4 burn for 18 total damage. It may also catch fire (I'm not sure that an object would get the necessary Reflex save, but the DC is 12)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral Kinsman joins in the fun, firing another barrage from his _wand of magic missiles_.

OOC: I once considered taking _shatter_ as my extra spell.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"It is awakening! The hole cave is around his body! Perhaps we only freeing it!" Glaive calls, but also moves a step forward. His namesake weapon appears as he swings it with an acidic hiss at the new creature in quick succession.

 [sblock=ooc]
5 feet step up-right
Glaive vs touch AC (1d20+7=15, 4d6=6) (not much ...) vs new enemy (undead rhino?). *Hits 17*, forgot bless and haste bonuses.
second attack (Haste) (1d20+9=24, 4d6=15)

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper swears and directs a volley of Magic Missiles towards the transformed priest, then yells at Glaive, "Well which is it?! You seem to be the expert here! Do we destroy the shard or not?!"

(Another Manyjaws awaits Glaive's reply...either for the dragonshard, or for the priest.  The magic missiles are her revised action for last turn. My apologies for the delay.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Crazy!  If destroying the crystal would have freed the beast, these degenerates would have done so long ago and they wouldn't try so hard to protect it."  Doral blasts at the crystal, but considers Glaive's response.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"Perhaps it is more controllable inside the crystal. A scalpel and not a sledgehammer." Glaive answers.

 [sblock=ooc]

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"Then we kill it from the inside," says Kraken, not taking his eyes from the skeletal dog-man. Summoning the energy of the storm he wades in with a punishing flurry of blows from his falchion.

[sblock=OOC]
Assuming he's still standing when it finally gets to his turn. Last in initiative, peh!

Entering frenzy, and using an action point to gain an extra attack. Added to the extra attack from the haste, that gives him 4 attacks at full bonus, thus:

Attack One 1d20+10=30, Damage 2d4+7=13; Attack Two 1d20+10=20, Damage 2d4+7=10; Attack Three 1d20+10=24, Damage 2d4+7=10; Attack Four 1d20+10=18, Damage 2d4+7=13

If, for some reason, you don't want to allow that, trim them from the back first!  
Crit. Confirm for Attack One 1d20+10=25, Damage if Critical 2d4+7=14

+1 attack bonus from Bless, +1 attack bonus from haste
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"_Now_ is the time for philosophical discourse?"

[sblock]
Taking a spellcraft check (+7) after blowing another hole in the crystal.  What does Doral sense about the crystal's purpose?
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Glaive moves in to attack, swinging his signature weapon in sweeping arcs. His first blow glances off the side of the beast, doing little damage. He corrects his second swing and cuts along the ribs between the bony plates. He then takes a step sideways, working around to help flank the beast. With a terrible bellow, the horned beast lowers its head, sighting along the massie bony spikes straight at Kraken. Swifter than you would believe, the creature lunges forward and buries the point of the horn in Kraken's chest. The long tip bursts through his back, slick with gore. It tosses its head and hits him again, opening a horrific wound across his belly. Mortally wounded, Kraken staggers but keeps his feet, his indomitable rage is all that keeps him upright from a wound that would have slain lesser men.
Seeing the transformed man disembowl Kraken, Whisper focuses her next attack on the skeletal creature. She summons another flurry of fanged jaws that rip through the creatures body. Chips of bone fly in all directions. Doral directs another blast from his wand upward at the crystal shard and studies it closely to judge the reaction. Midian finishes his invocation and watches as a glowing light appears far above in the ceiling. The rock ceiling glows brighter and brighter until it suddenly melts, like a candle held to a flame. A squirming worm creature emerges and crawls along the ceiling, burning new tunnels and slipping in and out through them. Two of the massive black sinews snap under its touch and the whole crystal sways erratically.
Kraken, fueled by rage, steps in close to the creature and delivers a series of punishing blows. Wtih his final desperate attack, he drives the point of his falcion deep into the creatures eye. With a wordless cry the creature crashes to the ground, its limbs still twitching. 


Doral
[SBLOCK]
Studying the crystal, you can see that as more and more of the crystal breaks, the darkness surrounding it deepens and the shadows seem to move at odd angles to the light sources in the room. Something is being freed from its prison. The energies from the crystal have been snaking down the long tunnels since the man awakened it. 
You recall the words of the skull-faced man before he transformed. He mentioned something about "nodes" and you wonder if there are other crystals throughout the beast being awakened. 
[/SBLOCK]




OOC
[SBLOCK]
Kresh Gore Attacks (1d20+16=36, 1d20+11=20)
Kresh Gore crit confirm (1d20+16=32)
Kresh Gore damage with crit (2d6+8=16, 2d6+8=11, 2d6+8=12)

Kraken is at 8 hp, -2 when rage ends.

There are currently no other enemies in sight. The crystal is now about 1/3rd of its original size.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

As the Thoqqua continues its blazingly effective assault on the crystal's supports, Midian moves quickly to Kraken's side, touching him with the healing wand. His wounds are still severe, but the druid is reasonably certain that he won't collapse at the end of his rage. 

[sblock=OOC]Wow, IC loves the Thoqqua!

Thoqqua attack;damage;burn (2nd summoned round) (1d20+4=24, 1d6+3=9, 2d6=6)

Thoqqua crit confirm (second summoned round) (1d20+4=21)

I'm guessing that confirms, so that's 24 damage total to the gooey stuff this round, plus whatever damage it takes from being on fire if it ignited last round.

Midian moves to Kraken and uses another wand charge:

CLW for Kraken (1d8+1=8)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"RAAAAAAAAARGH!"
Kraken drops his head back and lets out a primal yell. He punches his fist in the air, towards the crystal and the yell seems to reverberate around the chamber like a clap of thunder. Then he drops to his knees, the storm fury spent.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Drop frenzy, since he'll stay upright now thanks to Midian. Cast _shatter_ at the crystal. 
Damage 3d6=13 if you need it.

Current conditions: haste, bless, resist fire 10, fatigued
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral takes another shot at the crystal, "I don't think this is the only crystal!  It seems as if there are other crystal nodes powering the beast to awaken.  We must find and destroy them quickly."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Seeing that a more competent healer is already helping Kraken, Glaive uses his innate magic sense, trying to follow the flow of energy to the next crystal.

 [sblock=ooc]
Trying to use detect magic to disecern a direction to start the search.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken looks up, strain visible on his face.

"Bloody great," he mutters. "More of them. This one looks like it should be the heart. If it were me, I'd have a brain one too. Where me and Doral went, looked like one route went to the 'head' of this bugger".


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
You can sense three other faint pulses of energy, two ahead down the tunnel that Kraken and Doral explored, while another lies behind you, presumably down the tunnel that travels towards the "tail" of the beast, past the entrance you came in at.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

"The weakness seems to be the bindings," Whisper says, waving a hand at the strands holding the crystals up. "The crystals themselves are very tough, but those bindings seem more fragile. It may be enough to sever them to stop this process of reanimation. Then we can deal with the crystals at our leisure."

"But time is short. I think it may be best if we try to split up again. Hopefully these were the only defenders, at least for now."


----------



## Dr Simon

[sblock=Selc]
Coming out of frenzy = fatigued "until the end of the encounter". Since there are no bad guys present, are we at the "end of the encounter?". Or do these caverns count as one big encounter?
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken
[SBLOCK]
I'd say if you take a minute where you only make move actions you can catch your breath you'll be no longer fatigued. There are no threats in sight so you can "take it easy" while the everyone figures out which way to go.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: Something I forgot to add

While you are recovering from the vicious battle, the skeletal body Kraken slew slowly begins to transform. It reverts to the form of the skull-faced man in robes who now lies in a pool of blood.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



SelcSilverhand said:


> OOC: Something I forgot to add
> 
> While you are recovering from the vicious battle, the skeletal body Kraken slew slowly begins to transform. It reverts to the form of the skull-faced man in robes who now lies in a pool of blood.




"If there are more protectors, might be a good idea to have someone who looks like he's in charge," the druid says, nodding toward the now-human body. "Whisper, think you can mimc that face?"


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"I can sense three more crystals", Glave says, his eyes glowing crimson. "Two ahead, were Kraken went and one behind us in the tunnels."
 
 [sblock=ooc]

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Walking Dad said:


> "I can sense three more crystals", Glave says, his eyes glowing crimson. "Two ahead, were Kraken went and one behind us in the tunnels."




Midian nods. "Behind us is the way out, and I'm not sure we're strong enough to split in three. I say we take the two forward crystals first, concentrate whatever might we have left on that last one on our way out--if we get that far."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"That would be my suggestion, too."
 
 [sblock=ooc]

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken gets to his feet slowly and stretches. Muttering a few words he touches his wounds and they knit together slightly.

"Up that way the tunnel branches. Those two mongrels that followed us came from one way, but it sounded like others down the other tunnel." He glances up at the crystal. "How many of these bloody things d'ya think we'd need to bust to muck* up their plans? I'd reckon they need all of them, so just the one would do, eh?"

*That's not the word he uses, but it _sounds_ like it.
[sblock=OOC]
Dropping _Hide from undead _for a _Cure Light Wounds_ on self 1d8+3=4
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral drinks from a potion he had carried in his vest pocket.

[sblock]
Drinking a _cure light wounds_, and I healed a whopping 2 points!
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

"We don't know that," Whisper says to Kraken. "Keep attacking the strings holding it to the ceiling! Maybe just disconnecting it from the...the...body will be enough!"

She attempts to shift the motes of her spell to attack those support structures, if possible.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The Thoqqua continues burning through the thick sinew strands holding up the crystal until a single strand remains. Kraken directs the power of his god upwards at it. His divine words cause the strand to vibrate and emit a note like a plucked lute string. With a loud crack, the strand parts and the massive crystal plummets to the ground. Everyone scrambles to avoid the falling debris, which strikes the ground like a falling meteor. The sound of shattering crystal fills the air as shards fly in all directions. A sickening wave washes over you that clenches your stomach. A vague shadowy form, barely perceptible, seems to flit between everyone in the room. It suddenly rushes towards the tunnel you entered from, seeming to shred to tatters at it struggles to find a host. It vanishes from your sight, though you're not sure if it has ceased to exist or merely passed from your sight...

The chamber begins to change almost immediately. The "organs" roil violently. Some swell and burst, spraying ectoplasm across the chamber, while other shrivel like fruits on a vine in a drought. Thick greenish bands still travel along the spine of the skeleton, providing a tenuous spiritual connection between the far flung Eberron crystal "nodes"


Forming up, you begin moving down the long neck of the skeleton. The tunnel is lit by the sickly green glow from the bands in the ceiling. You are able to travel only a few dozen feet before encountering a blockage in the tunnel. A cave-in has closed off the tunnel up ahead. Towards the outside of the cliff face you discover a small crack in the wall leading outside. A heavy rain is falling and the dim light is lit by intermittent bolts of lightning. Squinting, you can make out deep rents in the ground and chunks of wooden timbers scattered like discarded child toys. 

There is a sudden crash as a massive gray tree trunk slams down a few yards away. With surprise, you realize it is not a tree, but a vast, clawed fore limb. Once concealed by one of the outbuildings along the cliff face, the animated limb is flailing wildly as it attempts to free itself. The limb is slowly being overgrown by green, slimy ectoplasm that is covering the limb like pseudo-flesh. You see scales beginning to form over it. If each of you laid head to toe the limb would still be longer than your entire group. Each bone is too large for even Kraken's arms to encircle. The claws on the foot are as large as greatswords and curved like sickles. They tear deep rents in the earth as they grasp and move.

In the other direction along the cliff face, you can see new dark rents in the surface, some possibly reconnecting to the blocked tunnel. Higher in the cliff you can see new grey surfaces emerging as the awakening creature struggles to free itself and cracks the stone.

You can see dim figures in the camp running about, though you cannot tell what they are trying to accomplish.

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
You can hear in your mind a horrific roar of rage and hatred deeper than any mortal creature is capable of. You can clearly see the form of the spirit as it attacks each of you in turn. It's fast fingers claw at the heads of your friends, though they seem unable to perceive it the same way you can. Failing to find a new host, the creature rushes away across the chamber. However its pseudo-life is short lived as you can already see it shredding to tatters as it tries to escape.

Once outside, you can sense the crystals still. One is embedded somewhere in the flailing clawed arm, and the other is somewhere in the collapsed section. 
[/SBLOCK]

Know. Arcana DC 15
[SBLOCK]
With a sudden realization, you recognize the skeleton of the beast you are traversing. It is a dragon, but one of unheard of dimensions. The beast, when it lived, must have been twice as large as the largest speciman you have ever heard of. It must have been unimaginably ancient and powerful. 
You can vaguely recall ancient legends of the time before the rise of humanoids when dragons and demons warred. You can recognize the deep perversion of this great dragon being reanimated and controlled by the spirits of their mortal enemy.
[/SBLOCK]

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
On the map you emerged just to the left of the green smudge near the forearms.

Kraken is down 45 hp (9 remaining)
Doral is down 17 hp 
Glaive is down 4 hp
Midian is down 4 hp
Whisper is down 3 hp
Garuk is at 2 hp
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

As the group makes their way outside, Midian heals Kraken again, though the power appears to be light in its application.

"Looks like the central node wasn't the only crystal capable of powering this thing. We have to find the others."

[sblock=OOC]CLW wand, Kraken. (1d8+1=3)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"I sense them: One in the arm, the other in the collapsed section."
 
 [sblock=ooc]
Sorry for slow posting. Kids were ill.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Well, lead the way then.  I will happilly guard the rear," Doral says.


----------



## Shayuri

"Indeed...and when we find it, concentrate on the connecting cords," Whisper suggests. "They seem much more fragile than the dragonshards themselves."


----------



## Dr Simon

Swearing under his breath, Kraken follows Glaive's lead.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"Which one first?"  Glaive asks. After getting the answer, he leads the others as good as he can.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry for slow posting. Kids were ill.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"The closest.  Barring knowledge of distance, let's head towards the arm."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken looks dubiously at the flailing monstrosity.

"The arm looks a bit more lively, eh?" he says with a grin to Doral. "Getting past it should be fun. Like sticking ya little fella into a box full of hell vipers. Well... let's go."


----------



## Shayuri

"The more lively it is, the more imperative it is we stop it," Whisper points out quietly as they hurry along.


----------



## jkason

((OOC: Since he's used up his biggest offensive magics, I'm planning to just have Midian go nuts with the CLW wand as we move / proceed. Not sure if you want me to roll that each round or just roll a bunch in bulk?))


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Kraken could certainly use some of that healing...


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: We'll just say that each round Midian rolls average, say 5 points.


----------



## jkason

((OOC: Cool. And, yes, Kraken was his first 'target.' Once he's up a reasonable amount, he was likely to heal Garuk, providing someone else isn't in dire straights by then.))


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: I meant to get an update done today but I hit a deer this morning and wrecked my truck, will work on it a bit tomorrow hopefully. >.<


----------



## SelcSilverhand

As you approach the flailing appendage, a feeling of aprehension grows. The sheer size of the limb makes it a dangerous thing. Without even trying, a stray blow could be crippling! The massive claws continue to shred the earth as you approach. The storm overhead illuminates your surroundings in brief flashes as lightning bolts split the sky. The heavy rain soaks you quickly and makes the ground slick.
You pick your way over and around shattered beams from the destroyed building until you are close enough to observe the limb in detail. The bones are thick and grey, fossilized by a millenia of being buried. Hard as stone now, your weapons would shatter long before you did more than scratch the surface. Running down the bones however are thick strands of sinew, as big around as ship mooring lines. They strain and flex with each movement of the limb and look like they could be severed easier than the stone can be sundered. Still buried in the cliff side, some dozen feet above you is the protruding shoulder of the beast. The stone around it cracks and falls to the ground with each movement. The area all around it is covered with sharp, jagged chunks of stone. In a flash of lightning, you catch the glint of a dark reflective surface embedded near the shoulder joint. It must be the eberron crystal, the node that controls this arm!
Over the din of the moving arm and crash of thunder, you can hear shouts of alarm from men all over the camp. It's hard to tell, but it sounds like they're trying to organize a party to approach the arm.


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Let's get initiatives to get things in order. I'll assume Midian heals Kraken again while you're moving. I will work up a map soon, ran out of time this morning.

Kraken is down 37 hp (17 remaining)
Doral is down 17 hp 
Glaive is down 4 hp
Midian is down 4 hp
Whisper is down 3 hp
Garuk is at 2 hp
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken looks up at the crystal.

"I'm out of ways to hurt that thing," he says. "But if you fellas want to zap it I'll keep these mongrels off yer backs." He gestures with his falchion towards the milling cultists.

Initiative 1d20+6=12


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Well, if you can buy us enough time, I can take potshots at it from here," Doral says as he pulls out his _wand of magic missiles_ and lets a loose a charge, causing three bolts to issue forth.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive uses his wand on the way to help anyone in need.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative (1d20+3=8)

Will use my lesser vigor wand on the way, taking 10. Also I forgot my DR 
It is a class feature, but I added it now under active invocations.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"If we get close enough, I can summon another Thoqqua, but other than that I'm afraid I have little to contribute beyond the healing," Midian says. 

[sblock=OOC Intiative. (1d20+2=8) Until he's healed Garuk, he's keeping him near, so I'lm just assuming Garuk's initiative matches Midian's

How far away are we from the crystal? Midian still has one 3rd level summon left. Also, I just read something about being able to use Action Points to retain a spell you cast? Is that applicable to Eberron? In that case, Midian could potentially have two such summons left.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Well, if those soldiers get any closer you'll have more action than you'd likely care for."


----------



## Shayuri

"Thoqqua would be perfect," Whisper says, scowling. "We've already undoubtedly disrupted their plans. I doubt they meant for two giant forelimbs to threaten the world...but we've still got to finish this before my wards wear off. We've only got minutes!"

She casts Manyjaws on the bindings of the next crystal they come within range on!


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive tries to use his baleful speak again. He hopes to affect the structure around the crystal, too.

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2327449/use shatter invocation.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Shayuri said:


> "Thoqqua would be perfect," Whisper says, scowling. "We've already undoubtedly disrupted their plans. I doubt they meant for two giant forelimbs to threaten the world...but we've still got to finish this before my wards wear off. We've only got minutes!"




Midian nods, and pauses in his successive healings to begin chanting again. The earth near the crystal begins to rumble as he does so.

[sblock=OOC]Let's go ahead and cast the summon, then, and if I was right about using the Action Point to retain the spell, I'll have Midian do that, as well.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken moves up towards the flailing limb. The arm swings low over his head but he is able to duck under it and avoid it. It doesn't yet seem aware of your presence. With some more nimble footwork, he is able to position himself near the elbow where many cords of sinew are bundled. Glaive moves in as close as he dares where he can target the crystal with another blast of his dark speech.
The others meanwhile take up positions out of reach of the claw and begin their own magical work. Dorel sends out a volley of missiles that impact with brilliant flashes in the dark on the crystal itself. Whisper summons up a swarm of fanged jaws that appear on the other side of the elbow from Kraken where they begin chewing the tough bindings. Midian works at summoning in another creature near Kraken to help burn through the bindings.
In the distance several lights bloom and you can see the figures of 3 humanoids and a canine form moving towards you. The arm seems to react with pain as your group attacks it and it begins to flail more violently as it seeks the source of its pain.


OOC
[SBLOCK]
IC seems to be down, so I took half of the max for damages. 
At the moment Kraken and Glaive are both within reach of the claw. It has a miss chance for being "blind" that I roll before trying an attack. Since shatter is a close range spell and the crystal is up the cliff face, Glaive will need to stay in range of the arm to continue targeting the crystal with it. He can move back and use eldritch blast though if he chooses.
Everyone made the easy concentration DC for casting in the storm.

Initiatives
Kraken - Moving towards the arm
Dorel - MM 3d4+3 7dmg
Glaive - Shatter 18dmg
Midian - summoning
Whisper - Manyjaws - 18dmg bindings
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Cursing, Glaive steps back, focuses on the crystal and conjures a blast of eldritch energy.

[sblock=ooc]
IC is down

concentration +10
+7 vs touch to hit
3d6 dam

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

The thoqqua appears even as the arm thrashes, and begins to apply its burning attacks to the sinew connecting crystal to body. Midian looks out into the storm.

"Kraken, is there any way to signal your men? We could use a flanking maneuver or some cover fire about now," he calls out.

[sblock=OOC]IC continues to be kaput. Thoqqua attack is +4 melee (1d6+3 plus 2d6 fire), and Midian's burning the Action point to retain the spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I can create a mist in between us and them.  It won't stop them, but it will slow them down and help us avoid some incoming arrows."  Doral suggests, readying his wand once more while awaiting a response.

OOC: I don't want to put our party in a bad tactical situation, but if no one objects Doral will cast _obscuring mist_ this round in between the party and the incoming group so that the party's actions are hidden.  The group will have to either charge through the mist blind or walk around.  If anyone objects, Doral will fire another salvo at the crystal from his wand.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken shrugs in response to Doral's question, then turns to give Midian a grin.

"One distraction coming up," he says. Sticking his sword in the ground momentarily, he cups both hands to his mouth and emits a loud ululation. Listening for the answering cry, he picks up his falchion.


----------



## jkason

((OOC: No objections from me. Mist away!))


----------



## Walking Dad

ooc: Just do it. Glaive has even Blind Fight


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral puts his wand away and casts _obscuring mist_ in between the party and the approaching guards.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper maintains the whirling, slashing motes of force as the wheel and dart around the strands holding the dragonshard up!

(16 damage this turn: Roll Lookup )


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken's cry is answered briefly by two other short bird calls from somewhere off in the distance. Through the rain you can see the group of guards carrying lights moving towards you. Suddenly one of the forms staggers and goes down along with the light he was carrying. Abruptly the scene is blotted out by a swiftly rising bank of fog as Dorel completes his incantation. 
Glaive darts back out of reach of the massive arm and begins throwing bolts of dark energy at the crystal. It is quickly followed by a swarm of snapping jaws that continue to tear at the bindings. Down near the elbow of the forelimb, Kraken and the Thoqqua work in tandem to cut as many strands as they can. The arm reacts violently, trying to crush the Thoqqua by pulling the arm back and trying to pinch it between the upper and lower bones. The worm wiggles out of the way and does its best to cling on despite the wild ride.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian sighs slightly as the archers appear to be helping cover their assault, and as the fog obscures his view, turns his attention back to his summoned creature's attack on the arm.

[sblock=OOC]So IC seems to have come back up and gone back down all while I was offline. Sigh. Thoqqua attack again +4 melee (1d6+3 plus 2d6 fire) Midian's back to burning charges healing people.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral turns his attention back towards the arm, shooting another volley of _magic missiles_ into the crystal.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive keeps firing black energy blasts, but this time, he targets the bindings, too.

[sblock=ooc]
IC is down

concentration +10
+7 vs touch to hit
3d6 dam

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The storm overhead continues to rage. Its thunderclaps are echoed by the sound of the massive arm slamming into the ground as it tries to crush its unseen attackers. Midian's summoned worm glides back in towards the joint and buries its burning nose into the joint, destroying a large section of ligaments. Suddenly the upper and lower arm pinch together as the arm flexes upwards. There is a painful squeal and a juicy, squishing sound as the creature is crushed. The arm lowers and separates, revealing an unrecognizable goo that was once the Thoqqua.
Kraken wades forward and continues to swing his falchion to sever more of the binding cords. Nearly all of the bindings have been severed, it is only the largest of the cords holding it together now. The others focus their attacks on the crystal above. Large, spreading cracks cover its surface from the sustained damage. 
The shouts of the patrol sound nearer as some of the men enter the fog bank. A flash of light briefly illuminates three shapes move rapidly towards you.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"I will ty to hold them back!" Glaive shouts as he moves into the mist

[sblock=ooc]
These are evil ones, aren't they?

Moving into/near the mist, using the glaive power to attack.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian cringes as his summoned creature is destroyed. He curses himself for having used his most effective spells, but concentrates on trying to shore up the wounds of his fellows before they have to face opposition.

((Since Kraken's not close enough now, I guess he'll start healing Garuk, unless there's a person in reach who needs healing))


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral casts some sort of spell, and the massive silhouette of an iron golem appears just inside the mist and opposite the incoming warriors.  [color=Glaive!  Let the golem help you flank them!"[/color]

OOC
[sblock]
Silent image...hoping to delay, intimidate, and allow Glaive a flank attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper produces a small shard of crystal from her pouch and holds it up as she casts a spell. There's a bright flash of light as her magic missiles arc and weave out from that crystal and up towards the damaged skeletal arm!

(Using Empowered spell shard to boost magic missile... 3d4+3, +50%, and the Manyjaws does 6d6 damage for the final round before dissipating.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

With a loud snapping sound like the mooring lines of a ship giving way, the vast sinews tear free! The violent motion of the arm sends the lower limb flying free to crash loudly not far from you. The hand clenches spasmodically before the final twitches cease. The upper arm bone begins to strike the cliff wall with terrible force. A shower of jagged stone shards begin to fall and mixed among them you can see bits of crystal as the continued pounding motion begins to shatter to remnants of it. 
Glaive rushes past the group and disappears into the cloud of mist.

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
You move through the mist with your senses strained to alert you to the presence of the enemy you know to be somewhere close by. You can see lights in the mist, you think there might be two of them but they are so close together it is hard to be sure. There is a sudden loud snapping sound right at your side, like a steel trap slamming shut. Looking down you can see a hideous canine face who's jaws closed just short of your calf. The teeth of the creature have been augmented with jagged metal fragments worked into the bone. The skeletal creature looks like the ones you fought inside the belly of the beast a short time ago.
[/SBLOCK]

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
I'm short on time today, but I'll roll some reflex saves to avoid the falling shards of stone. You think that if the arm continues to flail about and strike the wall like it is, it will finish fragmenting the crystal above you. 
That leaves one last crystal somewhere in the cliff in the opposite direction that you haven't explored yet. Glaive disappeared into the mist to intercept the group you glimpsed early in the battle.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral moves his illussionary creature to where it would most likely benefit the unseen Glaive, calculated by his speed and direction when he entered the mist.  If he sees an enemy, he'll use a sleep spell instead.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

[sblock=ooc]
Can I use my dimension door like ability to escape what sounds like a grapple?

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

As the rock and crystal shatter, Midian continues to try to heal his more-wounded colleagues. He calls out, "Glaive! I think this one is done! We still need to find the last crystal!"


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken regards the destrustion with grim satisfaction, before turning his attention to the mist. He steps forwards so as to interpose himself between the spellcasters an anyone emerging from the mist.

"Might be better to dispel the fog now, eh?" he says.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral nods and disperses the mist with a smirk and a dramatic clap of his hands.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Walking Dad said:


> AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
> Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> Can I use my dimension door like ability to escape what sounds like a grapple?
> 
> active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
> at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
> [/sblock]




OOC[SBLOCK]
You can, but it missed with its attack, so you are free to take any action you want.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

[sblock=DM & evryone who can see in the fog]
Glaive quickly steps back, swinging his eldritch namesake with a vitrolic hiss.

[sblock=ooc]
Free: 5 ft step back
Full round: Glaive attack (hit vs touch, damage, acid damage) (1d20+6=22, 3d6=9, 1d6=6)

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Dorel carefully unravels the magics that created the obscuring mist. Through the slashing rain, you can see Glaive facing off against another skeletal canine. Light glints off metal in this creatures teeth. The illusion of a golem is standing near the creature attempting to menace it. As you watch the skeleton lunges forward and sinks its jaws into Glaives shin. Dark blood oozes forth as Glaive batters the creature away then stabs with his weapon in a downward thrust. Several ribs snap off and disappear into the weeds. Behind him, you see three humanoid figures racing forward, about to surround your companion. Kraken moves forward to stand at Glaives side and hold them off.

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Kraken is down 32 hp (22 remaining)
Doral is down 17 hp 
Glaive is down 4 hp
Midian is down 4 hp
Whisper is down 3 hp
Garuk is at 17 hp
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Seeing Glaive set upon, and knowing his are the senses which can find the other crystal, Midian orders Garuk to stay close to Whisper, then leaps forward. His thighs thicken as his forearms seem to whither, and with a reptilian call, he hits the ground running in the form of one of the island's smaller dinosaur inhabitants.

[sblock=OOC]Free action orders Garuk to Guard Whisper. Standard action to use his remaining wildshape to take the form of a deinonychus. I'm still getting used to wildshaping, but does taking on the new form's movement modes include getting their standard base movement rate for walking / running, as well? If so, I'm hoping dino-Midian with a 60 move might be able to circle around to a flanking position on the undead construct this round to help the others try to take it out before the humanoids close on them.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

As Kraken moves forwards he mutters to himself.

"O Mighty ancestor spirits, lend us a hand here. Feeling a bit crook, eh?" Some of his wounds begin to heal over. He nods to Glaive as he turns to block the passage of the humanoids.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative 1d20+6=9

Swapping _sound burst_ for a spontaneous cure moderate wounds on self:
Cure Moderate Wounds 2d8+3=10

Resist Fire 10 should still be operative (30 mins duration) but I guess the _bless_ (3 mins duration) has finished.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 42/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive nods back at Kraken and continues swinging his eldritch namesake, also ready to strike at other enemies, if they come into range.

[sblock=ooc]
Free: 5 ft step back, if needed to swing the (reach) weapon.
Full round:Glaive attack (hit vs touch, damage, acid damage) (1d20+6=24, 3d6=15, 1d6=4)

counts as reach weapon for AoO.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper turns to face the new threat, gleaming particles of magic swirling around her hands as she chants. They coalesce into a sphere between her palms, then launch out in a broad arc to the center of the advancing enemies and burst in a bright flower of a detonation that covers them all in a blanket of gleaming, glittering magic.

(Glitterdust on the advancing folks. Will DC 17 or be blind. Stops them from being hidden or invis regardless.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral will try to protect Glaive's flank with his illusion before casting _sleep_ in an area that can effect the most enemies without catching Glaive inside.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Glaive steps back and swings his weapon down on the beast once more. The blade passes cleanly through the shoulder blade, sending bits of bone flying. Kraken calls upon his storm god and is answered by a reverberating thunderclap. He feels reinvigorated by its power and the magical healing that washes over him. He stands in the path of the oncoming men with falchion raised. Before they can close, Whisper and Doral combine their magics to confound the enemy. Two of the figures stumble and raise hands to their faces. A moment later, one of them falls to the ground, apparently asleep. Only one of them comes on. He is dressed in leather armor and carrying a shortsword. It looks like he just awakened, as his armor is hastily donned and his skullcap is missing. He makes as if to attack the golem, but then shakes his head to clear it and with a cry he strikes at Kraken. His blade misses as he slips on the slick mud. Midian moves forward at a lope, his legs stretching and spine and neck lengthening as he moves. Clothes and armor absorb into his skin, giving him a leathery look. His form is soon replaced by that of a monstrous lizard that moves with easy grace. He accelerates easily despite the slippery ground and manages to circle around behind the remaining guard. The canine moves up to Glaive again and snaps, but Glaive nimbly avoids it. 
Lightning flashes again and lights up the camp. You can see more dark figures moving around the camp, though none of the others seem to be heading in your direction. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
In answer to Midian, yes you gain the movement mode of the creature you turn in to. If it was a supernatural movement mode, like flying without wings, then you wouldn't get it.

Kraken is now at 32hp after healing.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral takes out his _wand of magic missiles_ to help make quick work of the lone man standing.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 42/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive strikes again at the creature who just attacked him.

[sblock=ooc]
Free: 5 ft step back, if needed to swing the (reach) weapon.
Full round:http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2373556/Glaive attack (hit vs touch, damage, acid damage) (1d20+6=21, 3d6=7, 1d6=4)

counts as reach weapon for AoO.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken hefts his heavy blade and slams it hard into the dishevelled cultist before him.



[sblock=OOC]
Edit: Didn't read the DM post properly. I added a +2 bonus for the charge which you can subtract unless Midian provides a flanking bonus. Attacks on the cultist, not the spiney beast.

First Attack 1d20+10=28
Confirm critical 1d20+10=28

Damage 2d4+2=8

Second damage 2d4+4=9 for critical.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Dinosaur-Midian lays into the guard as best he can, though it seems he's not quite accustomed to how this form operates. Still, the snapping and clawing of a dinosaur is bound to be distraction even if he doesn't always connect

[sblock=OOC]Full attack, dino wildshape: talons;damage;foreclaw;damage;foreclaw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+8=11, 1d8+4=5, 1d20+3=4, 1d3+2=3, 1d20+3=15, 1d3+2=5, 1d20+3=12, 2d4+2=7)

I just realized I set him to flank, so all the attacks should be at +2. 

So, talon attack: 13, foreclaw one is a nat 1 auto-miss, foreclaw 2: 17, bite: 14. Still not sure any of those hit, of course, but now they don't-hit by less.  [/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Doral, Kraken, and Midian all focus their attacks on the lone guardsman. Kraken's blade cuts a long gash across his chest while Midian manages to tear with one of his foreclaws into the man's back. Doral's bolts of arcane energy slam into him from the other direction, staggering him.
He recovers his footing quickly and steps sideways to move out of their flanking attacks. As he moves he feints a jab at Kraken, then slips the blade up and under his defenses. The sword point slides upwards under his ribs. The guard gives it a twist before pulling it free. Spinning quickly, he thrusts the red blade at Midian and cuts a long gash across his snout from the nostril all the way back to his ear. The man shouts to his blinded companion, letting him hear the sound of his voice so that he can stagger over to help. The other standing guard moves towards Midian's long tail.
The skeletal canine snaps again at Glaive but is once again unable to connect. Glaive steps back again and thrusts downward, dealing significant damage to the creature.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
The guard returned the crit with one of his own. 
1d20+10=29, 1d20+5=20
1d20+10=21
1d6+5=9, 1d6+5=6, 1d6+5=6

Kraken is at 17hp, Midian took 6 more points of damage (10 total)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - You're rolling miss chances too, right Selc?   And who's turn is it? I've lost track of init...)


----------



## jkason

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - You're rolling miss chances too, right Selc?   And who's turn is it? I've lost track of init...)




I believe the Mist was dismissed, if that's the miss chance you're looking at?

Also, Selc, I think wildshape comes with a days' worth of healing? I had forgotten to update Midian's sheet, but I think his initial 4 points were healed in the shapechange, so he's only down 6. Let me know if I misunderstood how that works; still getting used to wildshape.

jason


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC:
Aye, the mist is gone so I think only the blind guard has a miss chance now.

I was keeping the initiative from the start of the fight with the Arm, but here is the order:

Initiatives
Kraken
Dorel
Glaive
Midian
Whisper

I forgot to give Whisper and action this last round, so you can post something for the last round too. 

I also forgot about the healing for shapeshifting, so yes your HP total is different now. You regen a number of hitpoints equal to your level, so you're only down 4.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral grimaces at the blow his companions received and fired off another round from his wand.  "Glad I'm guarding the rear of this bandwagon."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian's dinosaur form bleats as he takes the hit, then he hisses and presses another savage attack against the guard.

[sblock=OOC]If I'm being honest, I think Midian's actually down 6. He was only down 4 when he wildshaped, so while he's due 6 points healing, I think that just took him to full. Then he took the hit for 6. Now I just have to hope those two points are all that stands between him and the great beyond. 

Since the guard took what seemed like a full attack, I'm assuming he only did a 5' step. Midian'll do the same to perform his own full attack:

Full attack, dino wildshape: talons;damage;foreclaw;damage;foreclaw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+8=24, 1d8+4=9, 1d20+3=7, 1d3+2=3, 1d20+3=21, 1d3+2=3, 1d20+3=23, 2d4+2=7)

Crit confirm, dino bite. (1d20+3=12)

Looks like bollocks on the crit confirm, but a solid 19 damage anyway. Much better than last time. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 42/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive continues his fight with the skeletal canine. He manages to hit it in a deadly arc. The acid sizzles as it bites into the creatures bones.

[sblock=ooc]
Free: 5 ft step back, if needed to swing the (reach) weapon.
Full round: Glaive attack (hit vs touch, damage, acid damage) (1d20+6=23, 3d6=16, 1d6=6)

counts as reach weapon for AoO.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"You flamin' mongrel!"

Surprised by the resilience of his opponent, Kraken dances about to keep position opposite to Midian-Dinosaur, slicing with his falchion. His face is set in a grim expression.

[sblock=ooc]
Attack guard, values below include flanking bonus, adjust accordingly if not possible.
Attack 1d20+10=22, Damage 2d4+4=10
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Blasts of magical energy swarm like sawflies around the battle, swirling around allies to slam into foes as Whisper works her sorceries!

(Magic Missile on the skeletal dog fighting Glaive. If it falls, she'll switch her target to Midian's foe. Goal is to free party up for last crystal ASAP. Damage for last turn: 10 Roll Lookup , Damage for this turn: 9 Roll Lookup )


----------



## SelcSilverhand

With the guard flanked again between them, Kraken and Midian carve into him with sword and fang. Covered with bloody wounds, the man is barely standing when Doral's blast of magical energy takes him down. With a cry almost inaudible over the sound of the storm, the man falls over and lands face down in the wet ground. The blind guard swings wide at Midian's tail with a heavy mace. He calls out to his companion but receives no answer. Grimly he fights on.

Glaive and Whisper focus on the skeletal canine. Both of their attacks connect, leaving the creature barely held together. It moves in clumsily and snaps again at the warlock, this time managing to fasten its toothy maw around his lower leg.

OOC: 2 points of damage after DR.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 40/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive attacks for hopefully the next time. The others need his help with the crystal...

[sblock=ooc]
Free: 5 ft step back, if needed to swing the (reach) weapon.
Full round: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2385841/Glaive attack (hit vs touch, damage, acid damage) (1d20+6=15, 3d6=11, 1d6=6)

counts as reach weapon for AoO.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken lunges for the blinded cultist, stepping on the body of the fallen man to get to his new opponent.

[sblock=OOC]
Move, falchion attack on blinded cultist. I don't think I get any bonuses because he's blind, I think he gets penalties, so just a normal attack:

Attack 1d20+8=23, Damage 2d4+4=9
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral switches targets with his wand, now attempting to finish off the skeleton canine.  "Heel!"  If the canine goes down before his magic missiles hit, he'll pepper the blind man.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian growls, swinging to face the skeletal canine, and pouncing upon it in a ferocious effort to end its twisted existence.

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure if it's more than a 5' step away, but I believe Pounce lets him do a full attack either way. If it is at least 10' away, all the attack rolls are at +2. And if the doggy's dropped before his turn, apply the same to the blinded guard instead:

Full attack (Pounce charge?), dino wildshape: talons;damage;foreclaw;damage;foreclaw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+8=17, 1d8+4=5, 1d20+3=23, 1d3+2=4, 1d20+3=5, 1d3+2=3, 1d20+3=17, 2d4+2=7)

crit confirm, foreclaw (1d20+3=18)[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Midian pounces the skeletal canine from behind and tears apart its hind quarters. The creature struggles forward on its front legs until Doral's missiles strike it in the chest. The rib cage collapses, exposing a glistening Eberron shard. Glaive finishes off the creature with a wide arcing swing that separates the head from the shoulders. 
Kraken closes on the blind man and strikes him hard across his exposed stomach. The man cries out and swings, but fails to connect. He calls out for help, but his voice doesn't carry far over the sound of the storm. Whisper sends a few dazzling motes of energy at him that nearly knock him off his feet.

OOC: The blinded man is now the last one standing. The other one that is sleeping is about 30' farther away.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 40/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

...


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral will target the blind enemy with his next volley, but if he goes down before Doral's turn, he'll walk up with his knife and slit the throat of the unconscious man instead.


----------



## Dr Simon

Grinning maniacally as the rain runs off his shaggy hair, Kraken swings the falchion upward at the blind cultist's jaw.

"Ain't no-one to hear you but me, mate," he says in a growl.

[sblock=ooc]
Attack blinded guard.

Attack 1d20+8=25, Damage 2d4+4=7
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

Walking Dad said:


> Glaive helps the other with attacking the crystal bonds...




((OOC: I thought we still needed Glaive to lead us to the last crystal?))


----------



## SelcSilverhand

jkason said:


> ((OOC: I thought we still needed Glaive to lead us to the last crystal?))




OOC: The crystal here in front of you is destroyed. There is one last crystal somewhere back the way you came in the opposite direction along the cliff face.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

The dinosaur snorts and shakes its head, hissing dismissively in the direction of the blind and helpless remaining guard. He lopes away, glancing back to the others, craning his reptilian neck to catch sight of the other flailing appendage and the crystal attached.

((OOC: Bah on no speaking in beast shape  In any case, Midian's ignoring the blinded guard and trying to make for the last crystal at best speed.))


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 40/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

As the 'dog' is killed and Kraken engages the blinded enemy, Glaive tries to lead the others to the last crystal

[sblock=ooc]
Ignore the other post. sorry for messing up.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Glaive, Midian
[SBLOCK]
You dash off into the storm following the cliff face as you move. Within a few seconds you pass by the tunnel you originally emerged from, which is now choked with rubble. Nearly 50' past the first tunnel you spot a small crack in the cliff face. Glaive signals to Midian and approaches it cautiously. His senses burn with the intensity of the demonic presence somewhere within. 
It would be a tight fit, but you may be able to crawl and squeeze through this opening.
[/SBLOCK]


Whisper, Doral, Kraken
[SBLOCK]
Between the three of you, the last two guards go down without much difficulty. The blinded man fights on to the last breath, cursing you for lack of a fair fight. 
You can see more lights blooming around the camp and hear shouts and cries of pain, but none seem to be heading this way. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral says, "Well that was eventful.  Shall someone lead on to the last crystal?  I believe haste would be prudent."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken looks down at the body of the cultist. 
"Huh. Fella wants to take over the world with _wulgaru_ deadfellas and he whinges about a fair fight," he says with a mix of amusement and annoyance. "What a nong."

He treats Doral's comment to a curt nod. "Too bloody right," he says, scanning the skies. "Glaive, wanna lead? And don't no-one forget that flying thing that Midian says he saw, eh?"


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 40/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"Come here, we found something!" Glaive calls the others. It is maybe wiser to not split up.

[sblock=ooc]

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Curious, Doral approaches Glaive and looks to where he is indicating.  Not seeing what is being referred to he sighs and gives a shrug.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian retains his animal form for the time being taking a tentative sniff of the air in the crack Glaive indicates. He waits long enough for the others to catch up, then quickly enters to seek out the final crystal.


----------



## Dr Simon

Still keeping one eye out on the surroundings, Kraken trots over to see what Glaive has found.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 40/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"I feel it behind this crack. Maybe we can sqeeze through." Glaive explains, pointing at a point of the cliff's face nearly 50' past the first tunnel.

[sblock=ooc]

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Looking into the crack all that you can see is a narrow twisting crevice briefly illuminated by the lightning. The heavy rains on the ground around you and the water running down the cliff face have turned the floor into a slurry of mud and water. By crawling and squeezing, you think you could navigate the opening.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper scowls. "I'm nearly out of magic anyway. I'm not sure I'll be much help for this."

She looks back then, and adds nervously, "Then again, maybe it's best if we don't separate..."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken looks with distaste at the crack in the rock.

"I was hopin' you'd be able to summon up some more of those sparkly things with the teeth," he says to Whisper. "They do they trick on those crystal stays." He glances around the camp. "Reckon I could keep any of these mongrels off yer backs, but I ain't much use in a tight space."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 40/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"I also hope it will open to a bit more space." Glaive explains, looking down the passage and wills himself forward.

[sblock=ooc]
Using dimension door-like ability to scout through the crack.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: Sorry for the long wait, I've been in the middle of moving. I will have something up either tonight or first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Shayuri

"That spell takes more energy than I have left," Whisper tells Kraken moodily. "I'm down to my last few, weakest spells now. I'll do what I can against any guards, but I think taking the crystal out will be up to you guys. And don't forget, we still have to get out of here when it's over...and there's still the matter of the slaves we came to free in the first place."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Glaive crouches low in front of the crack. He concentrates for a moment, then seems to implode with a reddish afterglow. His form reappears farther down inside the crack. He looks a bit cramped, but manages to wiggle his body around and face a bend in the tunnel. He concentrates again and disappears from sight. 

A few tense moments pass before he suddenly reappears. He informs you that the crack is nearly 30' long and emerges into a larger chamber that looks like sleeping quarters. The room is choked with debris, but there is a broken door that leads into a normal sized passage.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Well, I suppose we've hung back long enough..."  Doral adjusts his equipment so that he can slip through easier before slipping through.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 40/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

After giving his report, Glaive uses one of his wands once and adds: "After the bend, when I can see the room, I can take two others with me, when I teleport. The tunnel is to cramped to do it."

[sblock=ooc]
Using wand of lesser vigor once on me. Taking 10 for UMD.
Will be back to full HP in 6 rds.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - You can take others with you? Hmm! I always thought warlock invocations only applied to the warlock...interesting...)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Within a few moments, Glaive manages to transfer the rest of you past the confining rock crevice into an underground room. The room is unlighted, but using one of Doral's sunrods you are able to illuminate your surroundings. The room is choked with large chunks of rubble that have fallen from the ceiling. The air is full of dust and pebbles and stone still sift down from the roof. A wooden door covers the wall opposite of you, however the stone opening around it has cracked and shifted, causing the door to splinter. Through the cracks you can see a dark tunnel beyond it. 
In the room with you is the remains of a small writing desk, a cot with rough wooly blankets, and the crushed remains of a footlocker.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive circles the room, trying to find the strongest pull to his arcane senses. If he finds it, he will tell the others.

[sblock=ooc]

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Glaive scans the room but senses nothing. Checking the doorframe you can see that with some effort the stone debris and splintered wood can be removed to give you a way out of the room and into the dark tunnel beyond.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken glances around, then moves over to the blocked doorway.

"Looks like we'd better get digging, eh?" He starts to shift rubble.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"I can see through it, so I could teleport us. But maybe digging would be better if we need later a quick escape."

[sblock=ooc]

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

With a grunt, the dinosaur-Midian sets his claws to work on the debris, his ape companion joining in.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"You muscular types start without me.  I will be searching for useful items."  Doral casts a spell, then moves to check the locker and writing desk.  If there are any stubborn drawers or locks that are still intact he'll look for traps before trying to open the containers and look for goodies.

DM
[sblock]
Casting _Detect Magic_ if he finds something other than splinters.
[/sblock]

Once he finishes his rummaging he'll go back and help clear the rubble.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

While the others begin shifting stone and breaking through the door, Doral scans the room. He moves over to the writing desk and checks the contents. It has numerous parchments and writing utensils. Most of it looks to be logistics for the camp; food, weapons, supplies, etc. There are many handwritten notes as well. Scanning them quickly, Doral doesn't find anything immediately useful, but he collects them anyway for later study. Turning to the footlocker, he checks it over carefully. There is an odd smell coming from the inside. Poking a dagger in through one of the cracks, he finds the blade is covered in a black slimy substance. Carefully removing the lid, he finds the remains of a trap mechanism inside, now rendered useless by the falling stone. There are numerous bundles of cloth, finely tailored clothes, and wrapped objects. Sorting them on the floor, he finds a pair of boots, a shortsword, leather banded goggles, two flasks, and a silk purse containing an assortment of gems. He reports that all of the objects (other than the gems) glow under his magical vision. Finally, he checks the bedframe, but finds nothing of value.

By the time Doral has finished his search, the doorway has been cleared. You can see a short passage that curves immediately ahead of you.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral whistles in appreciation while gingerly handling the goggles before saying, "I suppose we don't have much time to sort through these goodies.  Someone please tell me that they have a _bag of holding_ or some such in their possession.  This is a bit much for me to carry."


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper comes over and says with some humor, "Just a backpack, will that do? Hmm...these do look nice."

She produces a small jeweler's monocle from her belt pouch and sets it into her right eye, squinting through the several crystalline lenses at the magical goods as she invokes her own magical detection.

(using Artificer's Monocle on the magic items to identify their functions)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Whisper carefully examines the collection of items while the others stand guard at the doorway. She reports her findings:

The goggles appear to enhance a users sight of objects closely studied, similar to a jewelers glass. Goggles of Minute Seeing

The boots are extremely pliable and covered with short, soft fur. They seem to muffle any sound produced by them. Boots of the Elvenkind

The shortsword glows with a soft blue light when drawn from its scabbard. Uttering a command word, she causes it to be covered by an icy sheen. Shortsword +1 Icy

Both flasks appear to have a transmutation effect on them, she believes they are physical ability increasing formulas.

There are approximately 5,000gp worth of gems in the pouch.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: Do you want time to distribute any of the loot or just move forward down the corridor?


----------



## Shayuri

After a few moments Whisper reports, "Some magically enchanted items, but nothing that will help us right away except maybe this..." She taps the shortsword. "If anyone wants to use it."

"Otherwise, we should keep going. We need to destroy this before they organize a concerted response."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Dino-Midian snorts and nods his head, scratching at the door and indicating he agrees the group should move forward.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken regards the shortsword with some disdain. 

"That's not a sword," he says, drawing his falchion. "_This_ is a sword. I agree with Whisper, let's not sit around scratchin' our backsides while there's still a pack of hoons need their heads seperating from their bodies.."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: If no one else will take the short sword, Doral might.  He should never enter melee, but that sword would be a better weapon than his dagger if he is ever forced.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Gathering your party, you slip from the room and proceed down the passageway.  You pass an intersection, but you path has been predetermined as the right hand tunnel has collapsed. With the giant claw outside stilled the stone seems to be holding up, for now. Turning left, you proceed down the darkened tunnel cautiously. Nearly fifty paces further down you suddenly halt when a reverberating growl echoes down the passageway. Mixed with the sound are shouts and curses. Up ahead, the tunnel curves to the right. Approaching slowly, you peer around the curving stone.
The passageway expands into a large, circular chamber about sixty feet in diameter. It is illuminated by numerous glowing stones set into niches on the walls. Many of these have fallen free and cast odd shadows from the rubble strewn floor. Protruding from the far wall is a terrible sight. Massive vertebrae disappear into the stone in one direction, and in the other they connect to an enormous dragons skull. The skull is almost ten feet long, with teeth as long as your arm. The eye sockets are large enough to pass your head and shoulders through. A sickly, black and red hued slime seems to be flowing over the bone. It twists and flows, slowly coalescing over the creatures form. Already the neck is mostly enclosed and part of the head.

But the worst part is, its moving.

The head rears up abruptly, then shakes violently. You hear more cursing. With the writhing dragons head before you you almost missed the men standing nearby. Two of them in black robes stand at either side of the great jaws. Black lines of nearly insubstantial material extends from something in their hands up to wrap around the jaws of the beast. You can see the creature struggling to open its jaws, but the lines seem to be holding for now. Two more men in black steel armor stand in front of it with polearms shouting to distract the beast.

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
You see more than the others; you can see flames licking at the edges of the gaps among the slime and can see how every time the slime flows it becomes thicker and stronger. Ethereal, baleful eyes rage in the skulls eye sockets. You can almost feel the heat from the hateful glare.
When the beast attempts to open its jaws you catch a glimpse of a maelstrom of red and black flame engulfing something lodged in the back of its throat. It must be the crystal!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"There is a strong baleful presence in the slime... look, in the beasts skull, the crystal!"
Glaive warns we others as he manifests his namesake.

[sblock=ooc]
Hope I understood the information correct. Is the crystal invisible to the others?

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Walking Dad said:


> Hope I understood the information correct. Is the crystal invisible to the others?




OOC
[SBLOCK]
No, now that you have pointed it out they can see it too. However to everyone else it looks like a large, black crystal in the back of the creatures throat.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

"Are those guys bringing it to life or holding it down?" says Kraken in a whisper. "It's like the old bo'sun used to say, some days you just don't know who to kill first."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

The dinosaur snorts, his eyes glazing over. His tail begins to twist in an odd pattern a similarly out-of-place series of growls and clicks comes from him. The air near the undead monstrosity's neck begins to shimmer as if from a heat-haze.

[sblock=OOC]Burning the recalled Wind Wall to summon yet another Thoqqua as close to the crystal as he can get it. Hooray natural spell.  [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Well, well, well... this just gets more surreal as we go along..." Doral whispers before casting _detect magic_.

OOC: Doral will try to figure out what magical energy is being used in this room and what may be going on.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper scowls and contorts her hands into clawlike shapes. "Give me the word when you're ready to move," she whispers, "and I'll blind them with my magic."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Doral
[SBLOCK]
You are not familiar with the spell used to make the black threads, but it is some kind of necromancy effect. It reminds you of the halt undead spell. Somehow it is generated, or focused, by the crystals held in each person's hand. 

All four figures have auras of transmutation on them, and you sense auras from their armor and weapons. The skeletal beast itself is a roiling chaotic cloud of necromancy auras that make your eyes ache to watch. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"These four men are dangerous and well-armed with magical equipment.  I would suggest attacking them first, but unfortunately they are also keeping that necromantic creature at bay and under control with the crystals in their hands.  If we break their concentration or destroy the crystals, all hell may break loose.  Perhaps we should strike from a distance with the element of surprise and watch the two sides destroy one another?"  Doral ponders further as he watches.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken grants Doral a fierce grin.

"I like it, mate," he says. "Who's got something that'll take out one of those guys from a distance? I've got a few rocks that'll deafen 'em, tends to put a bit of a knocker on spellcasting, eh?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral gets ready.  When the first cultist is attacked by the group, he plans to fire a round of three magic missiles from his wand, one for each of the four cultist not yet struck.  The idea is to try to throw the concentration of each.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC
[SBLOCK]
You'll get a surprise round on the cultists before they react. Go ahead and roll your thunderstone and magic missiles, and any actions the others want to make.  Also post your initiative for the first round.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

((OOC: Think I'll stick with Midian starting his summons for the Thoquua. It's a full round action, so won't resolve until his turn in round 1. Sadly, that's pretty far into the round:

Initiative (1d20+2=3)))


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken pulls a seemingly ordinary-looking stone out of a pouch and tosses it with a casual underarm into the middle of the struggling cultists where it explodes with a thunderous roar.

[sblock=OOC]
Thunderstone throw 1d20+7=14

Aiming for a spot somewhere between the cultists and far enough that we aren't caught in the 10 ft. radius of the blast. Range increment 20 ft., AC5 for a space, Fort DC15 or be deafened.

Initiative 1d20+6=19
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: In Germany right now and my Internet access is via my iPhone at wireless cafes.  Please roll for me.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive spews out foul words at the cultists.

[sblock=ooc]
Trying to shatter acid flasks and their like in their possession.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]
[sblock=Deuce Traveler]Where are you in Germany?[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Surprise Round

The thunderstone shatters on the ground between the farthest two cultists with a resounding boom. The two cultists holding the "tethers" recoil from the sound wave. One drops a glittering black shard and claps his hands to his ears. The black tether extending from the drop crystal wavers and then vanishes, along with half of the cord holding the beasts mouth shut. The remaining man is pulled partly off his feet as the creature surges with new found energy. 
On signal from the exploding stone, the rest of the group steps forward. Doral and Whisper concentrate their magic missiles on three of the men while Glaive points at one of the heavily armored men and utters more of the dark speech. Over the din, you make out the tinkling sound of glass shattering and falling to the floor. Smoke immediately begins to rise from the man and he shouts in surprise and pain. Midian remains at the edge of the fight, mentally gathering the energies to summon another of nature's beasts.


Next: Round 1
OOC
[SBLOCK]
Go ahead and post your round 1 actions. Soon as I get a chance I'll work up a map.
Initiatives:
Doral - 25
Glaive - 23
Kraken - 19
Bad Guys - 18
Whisper - 3
Midian  - 3
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Walking Dad, I was in Trier.

Doral fires his wand at the robed man who is still holding a glass shard: one magic missile for the shard and the other two for the man.  "It is perhaps poor of us to tinker with these dark forces, but hopefully there is a nice bonus awaiting us at the end to make up for whatever we are about to unleash."


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Just come back from the Black Forest myself, must be some Germany thing going on in this game 

Kraken gives Doral a wink and a grin. "I'd settle for a schooner of the amber nectar meself," he says. Then he becomes more focussed as he intones "O Mighty Ancestor Spirits, I know I've asked once already today, but, fair suck of the sausage, eh? Give us a hand here ya sorry bleeders."

[sblock=OOC]
Spending an action point to recall spell. Casting _Bless_.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive looks around what action would be best to take.

[sblock=ooc]
Need a map. How far is the armored enemy?

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper fires off a dense clump of magical light into the midst of the enemy. As it reaches its destination, it explodes with a hollow *whumpf*, spreading around a glowing magical 'powder' of some sort, that gets into the eyes and covers each of the foes!

(glitterdust, aimed to get as many baddies as possible while missing goodies)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: Sorry for the wait, here is the map.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive moves a bit into the room to give the others place to move themselves. From his outstretched hand a multicolored blast erupts into one of the evil 'knights'.

[sblock=ooc]move 10 ft up, eldritch blast on the foe he had hit with shatter
Eldritch Blast  (ranged touch) (1d20+7=26, 3d6=9)

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Doral's magic missiles slam into the man and the crystal in his hand. In shock, the man loses hold on his crystal and in spins away out of his reach. The black line of energy winks out and the huge head is free. Glaive targets a blast at the same guard whose clothes are starting to smoke from some shattered vial below his cloak while Kraken utters an incantation to Bless the group. The guards turn their weapons towards the group. Both of them slap a blackened carving on their breastplate and shout an incantation. They then move forward to flank either side of the tunnel you are approaching through. The other two cultists in robes grab free hanging pendants around their necks and cast another spell before moving away. Behind them, the great skeletal head shakes itself free of the last fetters of the magical tethers. You see the great skull open its great gaping maw and roar! The entire room reverberates with the force of it, it nearly deafens you. Rocks and dirt fall from the ceiling as the echos of it begin to fade out. Staggering back, Whisper and Midian barely manage to complete their own spells. Midian's summoned creature appears on top of the dragons head and quickly attempts to burn its way through the tough stone to get to the crystal. Whispers dust appears around one of the robed men outlining him in a glowing shroud.

Round 2:

Kraken, Glaive
[SBLOCK]
The two robed cultists looked at you as they chanted. You can feel a sick, twisting feeling in your guts as their spell tries to take hold. 
Will DC13 to negate or take -2 to attacks, saves, and skill checks.
[/SBLOCK]

Everyone
[SBLOCK]
Fort DC12 or be deafened for 2 rounds
[/SBLOCK]

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Spellcraft DC15
[SBLOCK]
The two guards cast a Protection from Good spell, while the two robed cultists cast Doom
[/SBLOCK]
Initiatives:
Doral - 25
Glaive - 23
Kraken - 19
Bad Guys - 18
Whisper - 3
Midian - 3
Thoqqua (1d20+4=17, 1d6+3=6, 2d6=7)
Will vs Glitterdust (1d20+4=19)
Doral MM (1d4+1=2, 2d4+1=4)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian pounces diagonally across the cavern, shaking off the roar and digging his talons and foreclaws into the furthest guard.

[sblock=OOC]Fort save (dino form) vs. deafening. (1d20+9=29)

Fort save Garuk vs. deafening (1d20+7=24)

Full attack, dino wildshape (charge pounce), blessed: talons;damage;foreclaw;damage;foreclaw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+9=29, 1d8+4=8, 1d20+4=13, 1d3+2=4, 1d20+4=24, 1d3+2=3, 1d20+4=14, 2d4+2=9)

crit confirms talons, foreclaw 2 (1d20+9=10, 1d20+4=21)

Pretty sure the talon didn't confirm, but the foreclaw might have. I'm also guessing the non-crit threat rolls don't hit. So, if all that's true: total 11 damage, 14 if the foreclaw crit's confirmed.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral fails his save miserably, then ignores the deafness and fires a salvo at the nearest robed cultist.  "Nope.  Definitely not paid enough."

OOC
[sblock]
Failed the save badly with a 3, Roll Lookup
Damage for magic missiles as follows: 9 total, Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"Flamin' monkey's nuts!" shouts Kraken. "I can't hear a bloody thing!" He hefts his falchion and steps forwards to guard the entrance to the tunnel. "O Great Ancestors, guide this blade right up one of these mongrels' freckle," he adds, evidently another spell of some kind.

[sblock]
Move 5 ft. step forwards, casting _guidance_.

Will Save 1d20+6=23
(if this is fear effect, then add +1 from _bless_.

Fort Save 1d20+8=9
Failed save vs. deafness.

Spell Failure 1d100=76
Spell cast despite deafness.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive's hell endured body and mind easily resist the minor magics, as he summons his namesake, using the found crystal. The glaive comes forth in an angry hissing green and black as he swings it at the armored man, knowing that no mortal armor can defend from it's touch.

[sblock=ooc]
Will save, Fort  save (1d20+5=16, 1d20+5=25)

Glaive moved up last round, so the left armored enemy should be in glaive reach:
Glaive attack  (1d20+6=13, 3d6=13, 1d6=2) touch, so maybe a hit.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken, Glaive, and Midian split up to attack the guards on either side of the cavern. Glaive and Midian tear into their armored foes with their weapons dealing grevious wounds. Doral shakes his head in brief confusion from the roar but recovers quickly and fires another volley at the cultist across the room from him. Whisper and Garuk move up and position themselves to aid their comrades. Across the Doral, the cultist he just hit curses in pain before pointing a finger at him and beginning to chant. He only half-completes the chant however when immense jaws close around him and lift him off the ground. His shout of surprise quickly turns to a scream of pain as the head shakes him back and forth before tossing him aside. The skeletal head tries to surge forward, causing the room to shake and the stone around the neck vertebrae to crack and fracture. You can see the whites in the eyes of the other men as they redouble their efforts to slay the invaders. The cultist near Kraken points a finger at him and says "Fall!" with a commanding voice.


Kraken
[SBLOCK]
DC13 will save vs the Command spell
[/SBLOCK]

Midian / Glaive
[SBLOCK]
I don't know Midian's new AC in dino form, so I don't know if the guard hit you or not. His was the 14.

Attacks on Midian and Glaive:
Melee attacks (1d20+6=14, 1d10+2=9, 1d20+6=22, 1d10+2=7)

Your Thoqqua burns its way into through brain case this round and and begin attacking the crystal on your next turn.
[/SBLOCK]

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
You can see odd, ectoplasmic appendages beginning to sprout from the sides of the vertebrae. They flail and clutch as if trying to get a grip on the floor or walls to give them something to push against. 
[/SBLOCK]

OOC: I will update my map soon, I don't have my laptop today.


----------



## jkason

SelcSilverhand said:


> [sblock=]Midian / Glaive
> [SBLOCK]
> I don't know Midian's new AC in dino form, so I don't know if the guard hit you or not. His was the 14.
> 
> Attacks on Midian and Glaive:
> Melee attacks (1d20+6=14, 1d10+2=9, 1d20+6=22, 1d10+2=7)
> 
> Your Thoqqua burns its way into through brain case this round and and begin attacking the crystal on your next turn.
> [/SBLOCK]




((OOC: Since all items merge and become non-functional, Midian just has a normal dino's AC, correct? If that's the case, he has AC 17 Sorry 'bout that. ))


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 46/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive takes another swing at the enemy with his glowing weapon. Seeing something otherworldly he warns the others: "Beware, it tries to free itself!"

[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2517605/The post assumes I'm still one square away from the knight enemy.
Eldritch Blast  (1d20+6=21, 3d6=11, 1d6=6) sorry, had written blast, but to hit and damage is right.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"Fat chance mate," Kraken replies to the cultist, stepping forwards to swing his falchion in an overhead arc at the armoured man to his right.

[sblock=OOC]
Expending Guidance bonus on Will save:
Will Save 1d20+7=26

Attack nearest guard

Attack 1d20+9=17
Damage 2d4+4=10

Active spells: _Bless_
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral's jaw falls open in shock before he switches targets, now firing at the second robed cultist.

OOC: If the cultist that was just tossed is dead, I'll switch to the other magic caster.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper eyes the giant skull, but keeps her attention on the cultist spellcasters. She incants a few words and lifts a hand, ready to blast the next undead-worshiper who has the gall to try another one of those spells!

(Delaying action to Magic Missile (3d4+3) the next NPC who tries to cast something)


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

The dinosaur Midian screeches, eyes whirling in an animal blood lust, and rips into his opponent, tearing and rending with teeth and claws even as his summoned fire creature begins to burn away at the demon crystal.

[sblock=OOC]Full attack, dino wildshape, blessed: talons;damage;foreclaw;damage;foreclaw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+9=28, 1d8+4=10, 1d20+4=18, 1d3+2=4, 1d20+4=5, 1d3+2=4, 1d20+4=23, 2d4+2=9) I believe everything but one foreclaw hits, so 23 damage. Yikes!

I wasn't sure if a summoned creature could benefit from Bless, so I didn't add it into the Thoqqua's roll: Thoqqua attack;damage;burn (2nd summoned round) (1d20+4=14, 1d6+3=7, 2d6=6)[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Seeing the robed cultist struggling to his feet, Doral blasts him with another volley from his hand. The man makes it to his feet, his robed rent open and blood flowing from a dozen puncture wounds. He lifts a unholy symbol from his chest and prepares to invoke his divine powers when a second volley strikes him. Whispers blast snaps the chain holding his focus and the man tumbles to the ground.
Glaive and Midian continue to carve up the man in front of them. The man is badly injured but manages somehow to keep his feet. With madness in his eyes, he whirls and strikes at Midian one last time. The blade catches the druid square in the chest and opens up a terrible wound. 
The guard across the room is faring better against Kraken's attacks, backed up by another cultist. Kraken's falchion skims off the man's armor drawing sparks as the steel strikes. The man swings in return but his own blow also fails to connect. The cultist points over the shoulder of the guard at the two still in the hallway and chants a series of words. Suddenly the room grows darker as a great cloud of blackness envelops the only exit.
The chamber continues to shudder as the massive skull struggles to wrench itself free of the rock. Cracks in the stone and the bone of the neck continue to widen. You can barely see the outlines of ghostly, writhing tendrils radiating from the back of the skull. Some of them clutch and scrape at the stone as if to pull the entire thing forward. Whenever the mouth opens to roar, you catch a glimpse of a worm, the Thoqqua, wrapping itself around the crystal and hanging on for dear life as it attempts to burn its way though the shard.


Doral, Whisper
[SBLOCK]
Everything is suddenly black. You cannot see your own hand in front of your face. You can still hear combat nearby. 
Spellcraft DC16
[SBLOCK]
The cultist cast Darkness
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Midian was hit for 12 points of damage. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

The dinosaur Midian lets out a primal cry of pain, but continues to press its attack, slashing and biting even as the fire-worm keeps trying to destroy the final crystal.

[sblock=OOC]Full attack, dino wildshape, blessed: talons;damage;foreclaw;damage;foreclaw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+9=13, 1d8+4=12, 1d20+4=18, 1d3+2=3, 1d20+4=17, 1d3+2=3, 1d20+4=19, 2d4+2=7)

Thoqqua attack;damage;burn (3nd summoned round) (1d20+4=18, 1d6+3=9, 2d6=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 40/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive swings again, hoping to finish his foe before an ally falls.

[sblock=ooc]
The post assumes I'm still one square away from the knight enemy.
Eldritch Glaive  (1d20+6=21, 3d6=9, 1d6=2)

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken grins a scary grin. There is a faint tang of salt in the  air, and his matted blond dreadlocks sway in a sudden breeze that seems to come from nowhere. He slashes his falchion across the belly of the man in front of him and then, with almost inhuman speed, swings it up and round in an overhead chop.

[sblock=OOC]
Using an action point to gain an extra attack.

Attack one 1d20+9=20, Attack two 1d20+9=15

Damage one 2d4+4=8, Damage two 2d4+4=6

I suspect attack #2 is a miss, if 17 missed last time around. Oh well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral sighs.  He was trying to keep out of the scrum, but there was nothing for it now.  He steps forward until he gets out of the ring of magical darkness then fires another salvo at the closest cultist.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper curses and moves forward and to her right, hoping to avoid the physical combat as she emerges from the darkness. If she manages to get out, she directs another blast of magic missiles towards the cultist that cast that accursed spell. Otherwise she keeps going until she's out.

(Either double move to get out, or a move and cast another magic missile)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Between Midian's slashing talons and Glaive's ethereal blade, the two manage to take down the guard. He cries one last time before falling over backwards with a loud clang of metal armor striking stone. The other guard cries out in anger and swings hard but misses badly. Kraken's seizes the opening in his defenses and cuts a bloody wound across his forearms. Both Dorel and Whisper stumble out of the magical dark bubble formed across the exit and fire bolts of magic missiles at the robed cultist behind the guard. The man gasps in pain, barely able to keep his feet, before grabbing his unholy symbol and casting another spell. His wounds partially close and he steadies himself.
Across the room, the skull is continuing to produce more ectoplasmic tendrils and pseudo-flesh spreads to coat the bone. A baleful red light now glows deep within its eye sockets. A long forked tongue is sprouting from deep in its throat and it lashes back and forth through the gaps in the open jaws.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

As the guard falls, Midian's reptilian flesh ripples, melting back into his human form as his dinosaur shriek becomes a very human "Thank the hurricanes, I can talk again."

He points to the creature in the rock, calling to the others, "We have to destroy the crystal before its hidden under that flesh it's generating." The druid draws his shortspear as he crosses to the guard left standing, saying, "I've burned up my ranged magics. Anyone who can hit that thing at a distance should do it. The rest of us can hold these two off."

[sblock=OOC]Standard action to return to human form, healing 6 HP. Move action toward the still-living guard, drawing weapon as part of movement. 

Thoqqua attack (Can you use an action point to aid the rolls of summoned creatures? I didn't, just wishing  ): Thoqqua attack; damage; burn (4th summoned round) (1d20+4=10, 1d6+3=9, 2d6=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral nods at Midian and changes targets, firing the next charge of his wand at the crystal inside the creature.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 40/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive nods at the druids words, dark syllables leave his mouth, targeting the crystal's structure...

[sblock=ooc]
Shatter effect on crystal.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken merely focusses on bringing down the guard before him, chopping wildly with his falchion.

[sblock=OOC]
Attack 1d20+8 =26, Damage 2d4+4=8
Critical Confirm 1d20+9=27, Damage 2d4+4=8

(Forgot Bless, so attack roll should be 27. Plus another 2 if I can get flank with Midian. However, not sure if Kraken is in the darkness spell or not.)
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Doral and Glaive concentrate on battering the crystal, hoping not to kill Midian's creature with their attacks. Their blasts are timed to strike when the beast opens its mouth and they are rewarded with the sound of crystal shattering. A section of the crystal that the thoqqua had begun burning snaps off and falls through a gap between the jaws to shatter on the stone floor. 
Midian moves up to assist Kraken who uses the distraction to slice deep into the man's thigh, nicking an artery and staggering the man. He cries out in pain, but thrusts with his halberd, skewering Kraken in the belly. The robed man behind him laughs maniacally at the sight of the two bloodied men. He points at Glaive and shouts a dark curse in an unknown tongue. Whisper moves up with Glaive and Doral to continue firing at the crystal.

All the while the massive head shakes and strains to free itself. As part of the crystal shatters, it bellows in elemental rage! More of the pseudo flesh pours over the skeleton like a slow decay in reverse. The throat is almost fully formed, along with the cheeks and tongue. The creature opens its jaws and begins to inhale deeply. 

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
You feel your throat tightening up, DC14 will vs Silence
[/SBLOCK]

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Guard attack and damage
1d20+6=21, 1d10+3=5
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 40/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive finds himself in silence... But his mouth still moves and the crystal gets damaged, this strong is the power of this damned words, even if they cannot be heard!

[sblock=ooc]
Will save  (1d20+5=8) not saved, but warlock invocations have no vocal/sonic component, only somatic.

@SelcSilverhand: If you would allow a silenced shatter spell, Glaive's power would be allowed, too.

I can change the action if you wish.

Shatter effect on crystal.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
Yeah, I looked up that bit about the warlock powers before he cast it. Your shatter spell also still works since the target is outside the silence field. If the crystal was also in range of the silence spell, I would probably say any sonic attacks would fail.

I was just running low on spells to cast... 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Enough of this," Doral whispers to himself as he steps forward and touches Kraken between his shoulder blades.  "My friend, welcome to the Quickening."

OOC: Cast haste on Kraken.


----------



## Shayuri

_Dragon...inhaling...oh no..._

"Everyone spread out!"

As her magical power began to ebb, Whisper grabbed at the dragonshard in her pouch and drew on its power as she cast another spell, adding its force to her own. Another flurry of magical missiles erupted from her hands, this time considerably larger and brighter than before!

She then dashed away, at an angle from the dragon's head, trying to get to one side so that it couldn't hit her and other party members in a single blast!

(Another Magic Missile, but this time using that Empowerment shard. 3d4+3 +50%, targeting the crystal, or, if the crystal is not a valid target for MM, then the spellcaster that cast Silence. Movement is a bit abstract sans map, but basically she's trying to get "inside" the cone effect, to one side of the dragon's head...or failing that, just to isolate herself as well as possible.)


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken hesitates momentarily. That thing, the dragon head, was going to spew forth Storm knew what any second, but if he tackled it now the cultists would be free to attack the spellcasters. Setting his jaw grimly, Kraken keeps up his assault on the guard. His first attack is clumsy as he is surprised by his own speed, the second strike more on target.

[sblock=OOC]
Attack 1d20+10=15, damage 2d4+4=10, Second attack 1d20+10=17 damage 2d4+4=9

Effects: Bless, Haste
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

((OOC: Sorry! Thought I'd posted for this round))

Midian finds himself torn between protecting those who can still affect the undead creature and trying to get out of the way himself. He chooses the former. Even as he can feel his summoned Thoqqua blink out of existence, he sets to with his shortspear against the guard.

[sblock=OOC]


Thoqqua attack; damage; burn, final summoned round. (1d20+4=7, 1d6+3=5, 2d6=7)

Shortspear attack (bless, flanking); damage. (1d20+8=13, 1d6+1=7)[/url]

and let's add [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2577294/]Action Point (1d6=5) to Midian's attack roll.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: Sorry for the long delay, I forgot to take my laptop with me this weekend, and when I sat down here today to update I realized I had lost my flash drive with all my notes >.<
I'm going to recreate some of the content tonight and will update tomorrow morning.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Empowered by Doral's magic Kraken is almost a blur as he moves forward to engage the guard once again. Working together, Kraken and Midian attack the guard. Unable to defend from both sides at once he throws himself at Kraken in a desperate bid to take him down with him. Midian's spear pierces his back while Kraken's downward swung blade catches him in the front. The man falls to the ground with one last cry of pain.
Whisper darts past the cluster of her companions, calling out a warning as she passes. The remaining cultist in the robe screams in almost inhuman rage as his companion goes down. Whirling on Whisper, he casts a spell causing his hands to become coated with a nimbus of thick, oily black smoke. He reaches out and tries to touch her with it but he misses the nimble sorceress. 
Glaive stands his ground and blasts the crystal once again. Along with the Thoqqua's damage his efforts have reduced the crystal to almost a third of its former size. The massive skeletal head gapes its jaws wide and exhales. A cone of black fire and clinging black goo sprays outward from the jaws. The blast catches Midian, Doral, and Kraken where they stand over the fallen guard. 


OOC: 18 fire and negative energy damage, DC15 Reflex for half. Don't forget your save bonuses for protection from evil.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral rolls out of the way and backwards again into the tunnel, but not before crying out as he is badly seared.

[sblock]
OOC: 9 hit points of damage, as save was made... 
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]

Hurting badly, he takes a swig of one of his potions.

[sblock]
Cure light wounds potion heals six hit points.  Is this swig of my potion the end of my next turn?
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Did Whisper cast her empowered magic missiles? No mention of it in the update.)


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian breathes slightly easier as the guard falls, and is ready to turn his attention to the final priest when the maws of the dragon head spew forth its vile contents. Perhaps it's the remnants of his animal speed, but whatever the cause, the druid finds he's far quicker and more nimble than usual, managing to flatten himself against the ground, taking the burning breath only on his back. 

As he rights himself, he mutters something under his breath, reaching behind himself to touch part of the burn, which nearly heals at his touch.

[sblock=OOC]Natural 20 on the save  
Reflex save vs. damage. (1d20+6=26)

Then going ahead with a CLW into the next round (5' step if need be to keep him away from the remaining priest):

Cure Light Wounds (self) (1d8+5=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 40/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Knowing he cannot stop now, Glaive's mouth still moves and the crystal gets damaged, the vile words felt, but not heard.

[sblock=ooc]

Shatter effect on crystal.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken ducks and rolls, coming up steaming but still with a manic gleam to his eyes. He darts forwards at the priest, now left without a defender. Again his falchion slices through the air with un-natural speed, but the strikes are clumsy.
[sblock=OOC]
Am I right in thinking that this priest is the last enemy, barring the dragon head?

Also, I had Resist Energy (fire) running when we were in the heart chamber, duration 30 mins. Is this still active?

Reflex 1d20+5=24
(+1 Prot. from Magic, +1 Haste)

Attacking priest.
Attack #1 1d20+10=14, Damage #1 2d4+4=10; Attack #2 1d20+10=15, Damage #2 2d4+4=8
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Did Whisper cast her empowered magic missiles? No mention of it in the update.)




OOC: Yes, sorry, I forgot to include that part when writing the round wrap up description. I did remember to roll it and add it to the tally of damage to the crystal though.




			
				Dr Simon said:
			
		

> Also, I had Resist Energy (fire) running when we were in the heart chamber, duration 30 mins. Is this still active?



 Yes, I'd say it would still be going. So with a successful save and the protection, you only take a quarter of the total, so 4 points of negative energy damage.



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Cure light wounds potion heals six hit points. Is this swig of my potion the end of my next turn?



Yes, you said you were moving and drawing a potion while doing so, then drinking it is your standard action.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: Here is the updated map. I finally found my flash drive!


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The billowing black flames and inky smoke clears leaving behind a shower of sparks. The group scatters in its wake to stay clear of the dangerous creature. Dorel backs into the cloud of darkness filling the tunnel. Groping blindly at his belt, he pulls a glass bottle free and downs the contents. Immediately the pain of his burns ebbs as the healing spreads over him. Midian nimbly leaps back to his feet after the blast passed over him, using some of his own healing magic to restore his minor injuries. Glaive stood well clear of the blast but even so he was close enough to feel the heat wave spreading out from hit. Flinging out his arm once more he continues to shout words only heard in the hellish underworld at the creature. 
Whisper at the remaining priest face off against one another. Her magical reserves nearly exhausted, she draws her dagger and extends her free hand at him. She manages to conjure up a minor burst of acidic energy into the mans twisted face. He screams as he charges forward and presses his hand to her chest. The roiling, black mass leaps from his skin to her body and sinks into her skin. A hideous blue and black bruise forms where his head touched her. Kraken moves in behind the man who is focused fully on Whisper now. His great blade carves into the mans back twice, cutting to the bone. The man cries out in sudden pain under the attack.

The stone wall behind the skull suddenly gives way under the strain. The straining dragons head finally escapes its millenia old stone tomb. It supports itself now on a fringe of psuedo-fleshy tendrils radiating from the back of its head like a frill. A trail of vertebrae dangles behind it, dragging across the stone. The flesh has stopped spreading across its face, leaving the bone partially exposed. It clumsily rotates its bulk to face Glaive and roars once more. 

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
As the jaws open to emit the ear-splitting roar, you catch another glimpse of the badly damaged crystal. The nimbus of chaotic energy around it is clear, but the crystal is now the calm center of the storm. A single eye seems to be superimposed over the surface. Its inhuman gaze is focused on you.
[/SBLOCK]


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Flanking bonus with Whisper means both of Kraken's attacks hit. Also, if I remember right Haste is now 1 person/level, so Dorel could have done 6 people. If you want to change it to everyone, go ahead and add the bonuses for the next round. Looking back it hasn't changed any of the hits or saves that I can see. 

Whisper - Takes 4 damage from Inflict Light Wounds. I have your AC at 12 + 2 for protection from evil and +1 for haste. If I'm missing anything let me know.
touch + dmg (1d20+3=15, 1d8+3=4)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



SelcSilverhand said:


> Whisper at the remaining priest face off against one another. Her magical reserves nearly exhausted, she draws her dagger and extends her free hand at him. She manages to conjure up a minor burst of acidic energy into the mans twisted face. He screams as he charges forward and presses his hand to her chest. The roiling, black mass leaps from his skin to her body and sinks into her skin. A hideous blue and black bruise forms where his head touched her. Kraken moves in behind the man who is focused fully on Whisper now. His great blade carves into the mans back twice, cutting to the bone. The man cries out in sudden pain under the attack.




Midian is quick to come to his school-mate's aid, lashing out with his shortspear in an attempt to remove the final distraction from their true enemy, hoping Glaive and the others can destroy the last remnants of the crystal.

[sblock=OOC]Close on priest, then shortspear attack. Don't think there's a flanking position available:

Shortspear attack (bless, haste); damage. (1d20+7=18, 1d6+1=7)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 40/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive tries to warn the others of what he had  seen, but the magic silence stops his words. Frustrated and a bit afraid he steps back and focus the vile words another time on the crystal.

[sblock=ooc]

steps back (left) 3 squares on the map.
Shatter effect on crystal.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper curses, realizing she's in grave danger now. She edges around the cleric, trying to flank him with Midian, and darts a quick lunge at him with her dagger!

23 to hit, for 3 damage (possible crit!)
Roll Lookup
Confirm: Natural 1...no crit.

(OOC - Is Whisper -really- out of spells? I admit my bookkeeping has been less than stellar over this long series of encounters, but remember she can always use 2nd level slots to cast 1st level spells if she's down to her last digs...)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Sorry for the error in the spellcasting.  Yes, please make everyone hasted.

IC: Once more, Doral takes his wand and fires another magic missile at what he can still manage to see of the crystal.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

All Player Spells Cast:
[SBLOCK]
Went back to page 37 when you first descended into the valley. It was over a year ago! And our start of this adventure was 5 years ago. Wow, hard to fathom. Anyway, I wrote down all the spells everyone cast so far so you guys can figure out what you have left. I didn't count potions or wands used.

Dorel
Invis Circle - pg 37
Mage Armor x2 - pg38
legion of sentinals - pg42
silence - pg43
haste - pg44
dispel magic - pg45
obscuring mist - pg49
silent image - pg50
sleep - pg51
detect magic - pg55
haste - pg59


Kraken
Bless - pg43
resist energy fire - pg44
shatter - pg46
CLW - pg47
CMW - pg51
Action point to recall a spell, Bless - pg57
guidance - pg57


Midian
SNA - Hippogriffs - pg37
Barkskin - pg 38
Wildshape - bird - pg38
Magic Fang - pg40
SNA 2 - Wolves pg40
Empowered Call Lightning - pg42
SNA - Thoqqua - pg46
SNA - Thoqqua - pg49
Wildshape - raptor - pg51
SNA - Thoqqua - pg57





Whisper
Shield - pg40
Manyjaws - pg40
Protection from evil x5
Manyjaws - pg43
Manyjaws - pg49
Empowered MM - pg50
glitterdust - pg51
magic missile - pg52
glitterdust - pg57
magic missile - pg58
magic missile - pg58
Empowered magic missile - pg59
Acid Splash - pg60
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

What did it take for these people to die? Frustrated, Kraken channels his anger into his attacks against the priest. 

"Leave this one to me," he says to Midian and Whisper (although it comes out more as a growl). "Do what you can with that bloody dragon head."


[sblock=OOC]
First attack 1d20+12 = 25,  Damage 2d4+4=9; Second attack 1d20+12=18, damage 2d4+4=11

Applying flanking bonus with Whisper to those attack, +1 for haste, +1 for bless.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken swings his blade again, carving apart the cultists back. The man wavers, a gurgling cry dying on his lips. In unison, Whisper and Midian lunge forward and transfix him from both directions with the points of their weapons. When they pull free the man drops limply to the ground, his unholy symbol clattering out of his hand. 

Doral and Glaive target the skeletal head as it pulls free from the wall. Their magics strike the crystal hard, sending more shards flying. The creature gapes its jaws wide and surges forward. Its ectoplasmic tentacles drag it forward with frightening speed. Teeth as long as a forearm slam together with crushing force. They penetrate deep into his chest and lift him clear of the ground as the skeletal head raises itself up.


OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Glaive - You are no longer silenced. The death of the cultist ended his spell.
Dragon Bite Attack vs Glaive (1d20+10=28, 1d10+4=8) -1 for DR
Dragon Grapple check vs Glaive Grapple (1d20+20=24, 1d20+6=7)

With Glaive in its mouth, you can no longer see the crystal to target it. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 33/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive growls in the grip of the creature, surprised to hear his voice again. He concentrates... suddenly there is a second glaive, outside the maw, there the old one still struggles...

[sblock=ooc]

Use flee the scene invocation. Dimension door to other side of the cave. The Glaive in the maw is an illusory double, that disappears next round.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"There will be a pay bonus for this.... there will be a pay bonus for this.... there will be a pay bonus for this...." Doral whispers over and over to himself like a chant as he raises his wand and fires once again.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian lashes out at the half-bodied creature, desperate to free Glaive. The appearance of a second Glaive, however, throws him for a loop, and his stab goes wide.

[sblock=OOC]Move and attack, though rather ineffective:

Shortspear attack (bless, haste); damage. (1d20+7=14, 1d6+1=3)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken darts forwards with supernatural speed towards the ectoplasmic head and slashes at the bones and tendrils with his falchion. Sparks fly.

[sblock=OOC]

Attack #1 1d20+10 =26, Damage 2d4+4=10; Attack =#2 1d20+10=30, damage 2d4+4=9

Crit confirm for attack #2, 1d20+10 =19, damage = 2d4+4=9

Effects: haste, bless, resist fire 10, protection from magic? Move currently 70 ft.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The dragon skull finishes swallowing Glaive's double before it turns around to face its attackers. Midian's spear hits a spur of bone and goes wide without doing any serious damage. Kraken leaps to attack the skull and manages to sever a ligament and fracture a piece of bone. The fossilized material seems quite resistant to damage. Doral and Whisper coordinate their next volley of magic missiles to devastating effect. The bolts of energy strike the creature in either eye sockets, sending fragments of bone flying in all directions. 
The creature lets out another fearsome cry and slams its jaws down hard on Kraken. Its arm length fangs pierce him through as it lifts him off the ground.


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Dragon Attack, Damage, Grapple, Kraken's grapple resist check (1d20+10=19, 1d10+4=13, 1d20+20=38, 1d20+7=9)
I have Kraken's AC at 18, +2 for protection from evil, and +1 for haste. Anything else that I'm missing that would up it some more? If not, you're bit for 13 points and grappled in the creatures mouth.

After DR, Kraken's did 9 points of damage and the combined magic missile damage was 20 points.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

One last blood-flecked swear word on his lips, Kraken goes limp in the creature's jaws.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm assuming that this thing is either construct or undead, so the critical was no good. DR10? And obviously not bypassed by magic. Yikes!

Anyway, no extra AC that I can see. Kraken's down to -6 hp, I think. If the thing doesn't chew him up, I'd like to spent the APs to stabilise.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

[sblock=OOC]
I would like to go near Kraken and use my teleport invocation again to get hom out of the maw. Do I need a touch attack check or anything?
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Only DR5, but yes it does count as undead so unfortunately the crit didn't help.

As for Glaive, since Kraken isn't moving I'd say you can just move, touch him, and teleport without a roll. No AoO since the creature is grappling.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I don't have one single spell that will effect this thing and can only pluck at it with my wand!  When does discretion become the better part of valor?!"  Doral yells suggestively at his companions as he unleashes another volley from his wand.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 33/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive quicklymoves to the unconscious Kraken. As he grabs him and strugles to get him free, another pair of the two appear some distance away.

[sblock=ooc]

move up to Kraken.
Use flee the scene invocation. Dimension door to other side of the cave. 

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

See this thread


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I don't think there's far enough we can run from something like this," Midian says. "The demon in that crystal is so powerful the mere sight of it nearly overwhelmed Glaive."

He breathes a sigh of relief as Glaive rescues Kraken, and starts to move to heal him with his wand when something comes to him. Turning instead back to the re-animated dragon corpse, Midian tries plying some of his wand's healing magic in hopes it has the opposite effect on the tendriled neck and head.

[sblock=OOC]Cure spells hurt undead, don't they? And it's only a touch attack, so hopefully Midian has a better shot of doing something with this:

Touch attack; Damage CLW wand. (1d20+5=23, 1d8+1=7)[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Racing across the room, Glaive is barely in time to grab hold of Kraken's hand as he disappears down the creatures gullet. With another burst of hell-born energy, the two vanish and reappear across the room while their dopplegangers struggle on convincingly. Doral and Whisper send another volley of missiles that devastates the creature. The part of the upper skull collapses inward, dragging pseudo flesh down with it. The lower jaw fractures in three places and is held together only by the ectoplasmic goo. Midian takes a chance and darts in to grasp part of the neck and send a wave of positive energy into the beast. It shudders and fragments of crystal and bone fall out of the bottom. 
Turning its ponderous bulk, the creature finishes swallowing the copy of Kraken and focuses its attention on Midian.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Dorel and Whisper Magic Missile Damage (6d4+6=24)

Kraken is currently stable on the far side of the room with Glaive.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I hate to get my hopes up, but this seems to be working!"  Doral lets loose another volley.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 33/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive searches quickly for his healing wand, using it immediatly on Kraken, once he found it. _Better he is able to move by himself, soon._

[sblock=ooc]

using lesser vigor wand on Kraken to grand him fast healing.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



SelcSilverhand said:


> Turning its ponderous bulk, the creature finishes swallowing the copy of Kraken and focuses its attention on Midian.




"Gods," Midian mutters, color draining from his face as the undead dragon turns toward him. He realizes this may be his last chance to help stop the beast, but finds the pounding of his blood in his ears makes concentration all the harder. Still, he swipes out with his wand again, hoping to cause the creature pain before it can devour him.

[sblock=OOC]

Touch attack; damage CLW wand (1d20+5=8, 1d8+1=9)

Action Point (1d6=4)[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

As the massive jaws slam down over Midian, he thrusts his wand deep into its gullet and discharges a blast of positive energy. The whole beast shudders as if biting into something dreadful. It vomits Midian back out in a deluge of ectoplasmic slime. Glaive meanwhile administers a burst of slow healing magic to Kraken to stave off death. Doral and Whisper unleash on the dragon again with their magics causing more bone and slime to fly in all directions. The beast looses an ear-splitting screech of pain.


OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Kraken is at -5 and rising.

Dragon attack vs midian w/ reduced damage (1d20+10=25, 1d6+4=6)
With most of the crystal destroyed, and the jaw nearly broken in half, the bite damage dropped to the next level. Midian took 6 points, but no grapple this time.

Doral and Whisper MM (6d4+6=24)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - I'm so confused. I thought Whisper was out of magic. I've been sitting here trying to figure this out. Selc, what's going on, man?  )


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Sputtering from what passes for the saliva of the undead creature, Midian wipes goo from his eyes and stabs in again with the wand, digging the point into an open wound as the end of the wand flashes with more positive energy.

[sblock=OOC]Touch attack; CLW damage vs. undead dragon (1d20+5=20, 1d8+1=6)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 33/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

Glaive standing next to Kraken, ready to protect him until he awakes. He utters more dark words that hurt the ears and cracks crystals.

[sblock=ooc]

using shatter on the crystal once more.

 active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral smiles and unloads once more.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - I'm so confused. I thought Whisper was out of magic. I've been sitting here trying to figure this out. Selc, what's going on, man?  )




OOC: Sorry, I should have been clearer. I had a listing of all spells cast, and here is what I figured you had left when I posted it:
3rd level - 1
2nd level - 1
1st level - 0

I've been casting MM with the higher level slots since then. I've had your character cast MM 3 times since then, so I think we're actually 1 over at this point. I think you still have the option of using action points to recall spells and recast them.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken lies on the floor, blissfully unaware, slowly knitting together.


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Sorry...this should be in the OOC forum, but how do you use Action Points to recover spell slots? Also, if Whisper had a 3rd level slot, she'd have used it to cast Manyjaws, not Magic Missile. )


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: One AP restores one spell previously cast., but for spontaneous casters you need to use the point when you cast the spell, and the slot isn't spent. Maybe Selc will be generous...

Spell Recal


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC
I'd say go ahead and use the AP's now and recover them since that's what you would have done. That gives you a 3rd and 2nd slot back. Gotta save the druid somehow!


----------



## SelcSilverhand

As the beast opens its jaws wide again to swallow the druid Whisper summons a swirling vortex of snapping jaws and teeth. She sends them straight down the beasts gullet where they rend and decimate the pseudo-flesh and fossilized bone. Doral's missiles follow in close behind and slam into the crystal shard hanging in the back. From across the room Glaive shouts more words in the Dark Speech that causes your ears to burn. The skull reels backwards and shakes itself which sends bits and pieces of itself in all directions. In its final moments it gapes its mouth open wide and descends towards Midian. In one last desperate lunge, Midian forces his arm upward into that horrible maw. He feels the end of his wand crunch as it punches through the roof of its mouth into the brain cavity before the wand discharges.

The massive skull crashes down onto Midian but the jaws do not close. The animating force dissipating as the last shards of the crystal break free and fall to the ground. There is a black amorphous cloud that rises from the shattered skull. Its form rapidly begins to dissipate as it flies around the room trying to touch each of you but seeming to find no place to settle. With a final shriek inside your minds the last bits of it fade away. From beneath the pile of bone you hear Midian struggling beneath the heavy weight as he starts to pull himself free.


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Manyjaws (6d6=23)
Magic Missile (3d4+3=9)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Garuk clambers over, no longer held at bay by his druid's commands to stay out of battle as there is no longer a battle. The bloodied ape wrenches at the inanimate bone to help Midian extricate himself. 

"Did we ... ? Is it over?" he says, not quite believing they've managed to stop the gigantic monstrosity.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 33/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"Is anyone badly hurt? Kraken should awake soon, and I still have some charges in the wand." Glaive asks, not fully believing they had managed to win.

[sblock=ooc]

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Walking Dad said:


> AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 33/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
> Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage
> 
> "Is anyone badly hurt? Kraken should awake soon, and I still have some charges in the wand."




"As do I. Let's get Kraken on his feet and get out of here," Midian says, crossing to their unconscious comrade.

[sblock=OOC]Midian will use as many charges as it takes to wake Kraken up.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper stared for a moment at the fallen monstrosity, then shook her head.

"Don't relax yet!" she snapped. "We're still in the middle of enemy territory. We still have slaves to free. We're not done here yet."

_And I've got next to no magic left,_ she lamented privately...but it was no good revealing one's weaknesses in public, even to one's friends. And you never knew who might be listening.

"Heal whoever needs it, but then we have to keep moving. We _don't_ want to be here when the main force gets back."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken opens his eyes after Midian touches him with his wand. 

For now the room is quiet, the bodies of the four cultists lie still among their scattered weapons, crystals, and bits of bone. 

Midian
[SBLOCK]
As you go to trigger your wand you notice something different about it. More energy was channeled than you expected and you sensed a hesitation before the magic channeled as if waiting for you to make a choice.
[/SBLOCK]

Kraken
[SBLOCK]
Midian healed you for 12 hit points, plus 2 points of healing from vigor which will give you 13 more before it runs out. 27 total at the end of 13 rounds.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



SelcSilverhand said:


> Kraken opens his eyes after Midian touches him with his wand.
> 
> For now the room is quiet, the bodies of the four cultists lie still among their scattered weapons, crystals, and bits of bone.
> 
> Midian
> [SBLOCK]
> As you go to trigger your wand you notice something different about it. More energy was channeled than you expected and you sensed a hesitation before the magic channeled as if waiting for you to make a choice.
> [/SBLOCK]






Shayuri said:


> "Don't relax yet!" she snapped. "We're still in the middle of enemy territory. We still have slaves to free. We're not done here yet."
> 
> "Heal whoever needs it, but then we have to keep moving. We _don't_ want to be here when the main force gets back."




Midian stands, a look of mild confusion on his face.

"If we make it out of here, Whisper, I'll need your help; I think that last blast into the beast's brainpan ... did something to my wand; I'm just not sure quite what.

"But you're right. For now, we need to focus on making a hasty retreat."

Midian offers a hand to help Kraken stand, then nods his readiness to move.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"So we rush out of here and plan to reattack once rested?  A fine plan, as I'm also exhausted spell-wise.  I'll take point."  Doral moves forward, using his senses to look and listen for danger.

OOC: Doral will use _obscuring mist_ at the first sign of significant opposition.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Let me know if there is anything else you would like to do in this room before leaving. There is a single tunnel leading back to the bedroom with the crack in the wall. From there Glaive can teleport you back outside again. 

I'll post us moving forward, anything you want to do before then we'll do in ooc Sblocks.
[/SBLOCK]

Helping Kraken to his feet, you gather yourselves up and move back out the tunnel. The cliff no longer shakes now that the great beast has been quieted though some debris still sifts down from the ceiling. You return back to the ruined bedroom and the crack in the wall you entered through. Glaive takes each of you in turn through the passage using his infernal powers. Each trip leaves you feeling hot and the scent of sulphur lingers in the air. Soon all of you are standing outside in the cool night air. The storm has quieted and is pushing on out to sea. A few drops of rain still fall and fitful winds stir the air around you. Off to one side you can see lighted torches blazing at each building. Groups of men hurry from place to place with weapons in hand. The blighted land around you offers little cover to approach them, though moving away from camp would soon return you to living jungle.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Seeing the torches moving, Midian nods towards the outskirts of the camp. 

"I say we head for cover at best speed," he whispers to the others.

[sblock=OOC]It occurs to me that it might be useful for Whisper to have the robes of one of the priests we killed, provided they aren't too ruined, though others' mileage may vary. Other than that, I suspect Midian would be more interested in getting to some relative safety than do any further searching.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

DM
[sblock]
Before continuing on, Doral would like to cast a _detect magic_ and examine the shards of the destroyed crystal, the 'killed' monstrosity, and Midian's wand.  After gathering information, he'll don himself in some cultist robes and hurriedly take point.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"Strewth!" says Kraken, coming to his senses. "That fella had a bit of temper on him, eh? Did we get him? Thought I was goner for sure. Guess I owe one of you me thanks for patching me up." He glances around the area. "Tch. Caught between an anthill and a wild rhino," he says. "Still, reckon we've got more chance hunkering down in the Big Green than we have waiting here, eh? And anything we have to face in the jungle those bugger'll have the same."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 33/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage

"We could try to hide and rest in the jungle. Perhaps one of you magic users knows a spell to get us back to the ship?" Glaive suggests and asks the last sentence hopefully.

[sblock=ooc]

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 1 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

Walking Dad said:


> AC 19 (T13, FF16), HP 33/46, F +5,R+5,W+5
> Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 3d6 damage
> 
> "We could try to hide and rest in the jungle. Perhaps one of you magic users knows a spell to get us back to the ship?" Glaive suggests and asks the last sentence hopefully.




Midian shakes his head. "Even if I hadn't used most of my magics, I've nothing that can get us back to the ship faster, though if I can rest and recharge, I'll have the means to mask our trail, at least."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Deuce Traveler said:


> DM
> [sblock]
> Before continuing on, Doral would like to cast a _detect magic_ and examine the shards of the destroyed crystal, the 'killed' monstrosity, and Midian's wand.  After gathering information, he'll don himself in some cultist robes and hurriedly take point.
> [/sblock]




Doral
[SBLOCK]
Two shards that the cultists were using glow, a large shard from inside the dragons head glows, a section of lower jawbone glows. The armor and halberds of the two guards glow. Bracers and necklaces glow on the cultists and both of their daggers appear to be masterwork.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper gathers up one of the more 'intact' robes.

"All right, it sounds like a strategic withdrawl is in order. That said, we came to free slaves...I still want to do that. Keep eyes open for their pens, and how many guards are watching them."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Turning away from the encampment, you set out at a fast pace for the nearest edge of the jungle. Within a few moments you are safely out of sight beneath the canopy. Midian and Kraken take the lead and guide you for another half hour. They take the time to cover your trail and double back several times in order to confuse and pursuers. You hear nothing however and eventually find a place to settle down. Midian notes that the jungle around here seems devoid of animal life larger than a bird. It seems that the undead have picked the area clean of higher life forms. You make a camp with a very small fire and set watches throughout the night. The rest of the evening is uneventful, the jungle unnervingly quiet around you compared to other nights you've spent out here. Two hours after dawn the group awakens, refreshed and ready once again.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
You've reached level 7 now and can use this as an opportunity to level up your characters. Here is a link to the players gallery where you can update your sheets.

Loot
[SBLOCK]
This is a link to stuff you picked up in the room just before the fight with the dragon's head. Doral claimed the sword but the rest was unclaimed.
Loot on pg 55
[/sblock]

Unidentified Loot from Dragon's room
If you decided to take anything from the dragons room, here is the results of identifying it.
[SBLOCK]
Midian's Wand
Midian's wand seems to have been tainted by the infernal energy released by the trapped demon. It is now a wand of cure/inflict moderate wounds. The energy released is chosen at the time of activation. It has the same amount of charges remaining as before.

2 Eberron Shards of Binding.
These shards seem to have a mixture of spells on them. It seems like a necromantic version of Evards Black Tentacles. Activating the shard causes a single thread of negative energy to lance out up to 10'. If you succeed on a range touch attack you can make a grapple check at your caster level +8. You can maintain the grapple as a standard action. If you choose to do damage with the grapple, it is the same as your unarmed damage only negative energy instead of non-lethal. Each shard is the size of a dagger.

Large shard from the Dragon's Skull
Another piece of an Eberron Shard, this crystal radiates several auras. It allows the user to recall two spells per day from the evil, necromancy, or evocation schools up to 4th level. 

Dragon's Jawbone
This small section of jawbone is roughly 3' long. One end of it still has several large serrated teeth jutting from it. The other end is missing its teeth and has broken off from the main bone. With some reworking it might function as a weapon. It still emanates magical energy. With a few hours of work smoothing out the bone and wrapping the handle end in leather it would function as a greatclub +1, bludgeoning and piercing. 

The guards each carried a halberd +1, the two daggers are also +1. 
There are two bracers of armor +2, and the necklaces are periapts of wisdom +2 with the unholy symbol of their cult worked into the design. 
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Wouldn't mind the periapt of wisdom, also the transmutation potions from the other room.

[sblock=Selc]
I was wondering if I could swap over some of Kraken's feats. I originally envisioned him as more of an all-rounder, but he's become more of a reckless character trusting to luck (and Action Points). I don't think I've ever used Point Blank Shot or Far Shot - can I swap them for something else? Possibly Raging Luck and Powerful Charge.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: Wouldn't mind the periapt of wisdom, also the transmutation potions from the other room.
> 
> [sblock=Selc]
> I was wondering if I could swap over some of Kraken's feats. I originally envisioned him as more of an all-rounder, but he's become more of a reckless character trusting to luck (and Action Points). I don't think I've ever used Point Blank Shot or Far Shot - can I swap them for something else? Possibly Raging Luck and Powerful Charge.
> [/sblock]




Kraken and Everyone
[SBLOCK]
Feel free to tweak your character however you would like. Because these games run for such a long time I know how you can start with one idea for your character, decide that doesn't work, and want to go a different route with them.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken awakes, re-invigorated and ready for battle. In the dwan mist, he stands looking in the direction of the enemy encampment (although it can't be seen from where he is), one hand rests on the hilt of his falchion which stands on its point beside him.

"I'm all for freeing the slaves," he says, continuing Whisper's conversation from yesterday. "Many of them are my people and that's why I'm here. I'm all for razing that place to the ground."

He turns to face the others. "I don't know as much about the workings of magic as you fellas," he indicates Doral and Whisper, "but I reckon if them flame and shadow mongrels are making deadfella-_wulgaru_-crystal things they're going to need a... maybe an altar or a sacred place, somewhere to work the magic, eh? Reckon we need to smash that and drive all them mongrels into the sea."

[sblock=OOC]
HP: 68

Spells prepared:
0th level: detect magic, guidance x3
1st level: bless, divine favour, inflict minor wounds*, protection from evil
2nd level: fog cloud*, hold person, resist energy
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +6/+7, 4d6 damage

Awakening from nearly forgotten memories of hell, Glaive knows again his purpose. "Yes, let's free the slaves, but more important raze everything to the ground and send the other we find to their final judgment!"

[sblock=ooc]
Would like to take one +1 dagger and one eberron shard of binding. Greatclubs are martial weapons  Has anyone taken the icy shortsword?


Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"They'll be on their guard this time, though I'm sure everyone here knows that.  I can make us all invisible once more so we can try to be selective of our target when we strike," Doral suggests.  He notices Glaive staring at the newfound sword Doral had been handling.  "Glaive, you keep looking at this odd weapon.  You seem to enjoy a good bit of violence.  Are you handy with such a sword?"  Doral flips the blade over and offers Glaive the hilt so that Glaive might check the weapon's balance and properties.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

"Yes, let me try it." Glaive tries a few swings and stabs with the weapon, clearly proficient in it's use. "Very nice backup, if the enemies come to close to swing my glaive. Would you allow me to use it?"

[sblock=ooc]
Glaive has both a higher bab and str than Doral. Thanks for the sword.

Just one more level before multiple attacks in a full attack action...

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand: 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Deuce Traveler said:


> "They'll be on their guard this time, though I'm sure everyone here knows that.  I can make us all invisible once more so we can try to be selective of our target when we strike," Doral suggests.




"In the wake of our last battle, it seems I've strengthened my connection to The Green," Midian says. "I was able to tap several weather-patterns that slipped by me before. If we draw them outside, I can cover the area in a storm to hamper their vision, and which will actually strengthen my lighting. And with this--" he holds up the shard the group reclaimed from the undead dragon--"I can call down even more havok before I've exhausted the powers.

[sblock=OOC]Cloudburst can cover a 100' radius with poor visibility, and since it's a storm, I believe that amps Call Lightning, which is attuned to Midian's empowered shard. Between 7 empowered lightnings, the no-save damage from Ice Storm, and the ability to recall lightning or the Ice storm twice (or more if he burns Action Points, too), I think Midian's in a good position to provide some battlefield control / distracting when the time comes. yes, they're more prepared, but hopefully so are we.  [/sblock]

[sblock=spells prepared]Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

Orisons (6, DC 14): Mending, Flare x2, Resistance, Guidance, Create Water
1st level (4+1, DC 15): Magic Fang, Faerie Fire, Longstrider, Sandblast, Obscuring Mist
2nd level (3+1, DC 16): Barkskin x2, Cloudburst, Body of the Sun
3rd level (2+1, DC 17): Call Lightning*, Nature's Favor, Wind Wall
4th level (1+1, DC 18): Ice Storm, Dispel Magic

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level 2x/day[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral nods to Glaive and says, "Certainly.  It's a fine weapon, though, and if you ever find something better I would enjoy trying to use it once more.  For now, I'll take keep one of the recently deceased enchanted daggers.  It may come in handy.  So, Midian and I can obscure our approach.  Any ideas on where we should start?  Back to where we destroyed the abomination's skull perhaps?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The day has dawned overcast as the last remaining clouds trailing the mighty storm linger overhead. The morning is cool and wisps of fog lie here and there amid the jungle trees. As the foliage retreats as is replaced by dead vegetation you realize you are close to your destination. Midian and Doral split apart from the party and scout ahead. It is difficult to approach with little in the way of cover, but soon they are in position to observe the camp. 

It looks quiet. There are no patrols of guards or the wulgaru out amid the buildings. One of the structures has been burned though you don't recall seeing flames when you fled the night before. You don't see the bodies of any of the guards you killed outside either. The ground is churned up into mud all around the camp, but from here you can't make out any of the tracks.


Kraken
[SBLOCK]
You hear a short whistling cry of an animal that you recognize. It is a signal often used by your tribes hunters. Glancing around for the source, you spot a figure covered in mud from head to toe lying at the top of a small rise a dozen yards away. His camouflage is nearly perfect, and you may never have noticed him if he hadn't moved slightly when you looked his way. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

"I wonder if they've turned their dead into walking dead?" ponders Kraken. He pauses, looks to one side. Seeing his adopted countryman he feels a surge of pride at their resourcefulness. "I think we're about to get some news," he whispers to the incomers, then crawls over to where the tribesman lies camouflaged. "Good to see ya, mate," he says quietly. "What's up?"

It appears at first as if he's talking to the jungle, but then movement reveals a well-hidden local in the undergrowth.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The man speaks quietly to Kraken who relays his words to the others.

"Simi and I killed two men during the night and wounded more. Simi  set fire to a hut. He will not live past sunset. Bad wounds. Packed him below a fallen tree with last of our water. 

When sun rose many of the camp left. They went into the Green to the south. They were carrying many packs. I think they flee to the coast. The wulgaru and the black clothed men went back into the big huts. Sometimes I hear cries, but of man or beast I don't know."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian circles back after his scouting run, and when Kraken's relayed the information, says, "Do we know if the slaves were dragged along, or are they still down there? Do we want to try drawing the beasts out of the hut, or sneaking by? I'm worried we might wind up being trapped at the entrance on our way out if they realize we've re-entered."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken passes the information along to the tribesman. "Show me where you put Simi," he says. "And I'll see what the spirits can do for him. Ain't no bugger dying on _my_ watch."


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper nods in agreement with Midian. "The ones that left, that went into the Green. Were they slaves? How many men in black were with them? How many slaves are left here in the camp?"


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Simi says "I saw few slaves, one pair. Don't know how many in buildings or under the earth. The ones that fled took no slaves."

In response to Kraken's words the hunter crawls back away from the camp, almost slithering on his belly. Once there is cover between you and the camp he rises to his feet and moves swiftly through the forest. He does not move through the undergrowth as naturally as Midian, but it is close. After a few minutes he leads you to a large tree at the border of the dead zone. The tree fell a long time ago and has rotten and become bug eaten. In the hollow between the rootball, the trunk, and the ground a small overhang has formed. Freshly chopped bushes have been piled across the opening. The hunter whistles softly before he begins moving the brush out of the way. He needn't have bothered to alert Simi, the man is unconscious and very pale from blood loss. Leather straps hold a mass of red, sticky leaves to a gaping sword gash across his belly. Another, less critical wound through the bicep looks like it was caused by an arrow.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
He is currently stable and hp is in the negatives.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

"Well, he ain't critical," says Kraken as he examines Simi, "but lets see what the spirits can offer, eh?" He mutters a rhyme as he passes his hands over the mans wounds.

"You've done a good job mate," he says to the other tribesman. "Stay here and watch over Simi until we return. You'll know when that will be from the running and screaming." With a grin he returns to the other.

"Sounds like those mongrels have still got all the slaves in there," he says, "and we're left with the priests and the deadfella things. Reckon a bit of scouting would help us decide what to do, eh?"

[sblock=ooc]
Swap out _divine favour_ for a _cure light wounds_ 1d8+3=6.

HP: 68

Spells prepared:
0th level: detect magic, guidance x3
1st level: bless, divine favour, inflict minor wounds*, protection from evil
2nd level: fog cloud*, hold person, resist energy
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I can scout ahead, but I think we should check out the big huts and investigate the cries our new friend had heard.  It might be our slaves."  Doral is ready to take point and investigate.

[sblock]
When the party is ready, Doral will cast _invisibility_ and move silently towards the hut while using his listen skills.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

Glaive is ready and uses his magical senses to keep an eye on Doral as he moves, for the others invisible, away.

[sblock=ooc]
Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand: 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Deuce Traveler said:


> "I can scout ahead, but I think we should check out the big huts and investigate the cries our new friend had heard.  It might be our slaves."  Doral is ready to take point and investigate.




Midian nods. "I could take an animal shape, but my last scout doing that showed us these creatures are just as likely to slaughter a wild animal wandering too close as they are anything else. I think invisibility may be the only viable disguise for gathering the information we need."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Doral moves back to the edge of the forest. After casting his spell he steps out and quickly moves towards the encampment. The heavy rain the night before and the lack of living ground cover has turned the ground to soft mud. To his consternation, Doral realizes he is leaving tracks. Luckily though, there are many tracks around the main camp so a few more may not be noticed. He circles the buildings carefully and listens at each one. No sounds come from any of them. The few he risks looking in appear deserted. Most look like offices and bunkhouses for men. He doesn't see any signs of cultist trappings; no altars, no robes, no bones. The insides of the buildings look like they were tossed. There are piles of discarded tools, papers, and clothes scattered around on the floor and covered with mud from many feet. Some of the men seem to have left in a hurry.

Moving towards the two story structure covering the tunnel entrance Doral finally spots something. Just inside the doorway he catches sight of two skeletal canines flanking the entrance just around the edge of the frame. They lie crouched in wait, obviously set as guard dogs. The inside is unlit and he can see little else without getting uncomfortably close to the sentinels. 

Retreating back to the group, he reports on his findings. 




OOC
[SBLOCK]
I'll dig up the original camp map and get that posted so you can see what you're looking at.

Edit - Building 4 burned to the ground.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

"Sounds like all the rats are in one hole," says Kraken. "We need a way to take out those dog-things quickly and quietly, else we'll wake 'em all up, eh?"


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

"Hard to kill undead fast and silent."

[sblock=ooc]
Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand: 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Walking Dad said:


> "Hard to kill undead fast and silent."




"Doral? Do you have any quieting magics in your arsenal? If we keep our casters outside a silent field, it might be worth it to maintain surprise."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Yes, I can create a circle ten feet in diameter of which nothing can be heard inside.  It's not too large, so if trouble starts then the spellcaster simply runs a few feet away from the center (me) and should soon be able to sling his magic again."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

"Have you to center the silence on you? Perhaps you could cast the magic on someone who hasn't need to speak. Or an item, that can be thrown away, if needed."

[sblock=ooc]
Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand: 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"Guess I'm the one who has least need of relying on chants," say Kraken ruefully. "If it needs to be a person, cast it on me, eh? Which reminds me, those dog things, don't let their quills get into you or they'll burrow in like scar-worms, eh? And my old sword here weren't much use against 'em, even though she's got a bit of the old spirit-touched. Maybe they need something better for breaking bones, eh?"  He begins hunting about for a piece of wood suitable for use as a club or staff of some kind.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

"I wanted to suggest actually me. I can fight at melee and ranged and my powers even work in magical silence, as our last fight proofed."

[sblock=ooc]
Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand: 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

While the others discuss the best way to use their magics, Kraken hunts around for a suitable weapon to use on the undead beasts. His eyes fall on the chuck of dragon jawbone and his mind begins to work. Taking a strip of leather he wraps one end tightly to form a handle. Hefting it, he notes the balance is slightly off but after a few test swings he has compensated for it. 

The others finish their discussion and are ready to begin. Glaive has offered to carry an object that has the silence spell placed on it since his powers are not limited by such mortal magics, but it can also be discarded should he require it.

Using the knowledge gained by Doral's scouting trip, you approach the building from an angle that will prevent the creatures inside from spotting you. Crossing the open ground leaves you feeling exposed but there is no sign of life anywhere in the complex. Once in position, you prepare to strike.


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Map to follow shortly. Give me initiatives and first round actions.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Just before the group leaves to cross to the entrance (as Doral is casting the silence spell?), Midian melts into a dinosaur form again, then uses some of his own magic to toughen his and his ape companion's skin. Once the group is prepared at the cave entrance and the signal given, he and Garuk charge the closest of the undead sentries in unison.



[sblock=OOC]Wild shape into a dino form again, then use natural spell and share spells to share Barkskin with Garuk. +3 natural armor to both of them, which I believe gives them 20 AC for the next hour and ten minutes. 

Of course the first thing they're doing is charging, so now it's 18 AC until their turn next round.

Initiative (1d20+2=20)

Full attack, dino wildshape, charge: talons;damage;foreclaw;damage;foreclaw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+11=23, 1d8+4=5, 1d20+6=13, 1d3+2=5, 1d20+6=15, 1d3+2=3, 1d20+6=25, 2d4+2=6)

Claw attack, charge. (1d20+12=20, 1d8+6=11)[/sblock]


[sblock=Spells Prepared]Wild shape (used / per day): 1/3
Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

Orisons (6, DC 14): Mending, Flare x2, Resistance, Guidance, Create Water
1st level (4+1, DC 15): Magic Fang, Faerie Fire, Longstrider, Sandblast, Obscuring Mist
2nd level (3+1, DC 16): Barkskin x2, Cloudburst, Body of the Sun
3rd level (2+1, DC 17): Call Lightning*, Nature's Favor, Wind Wall
4th level (1+1, DC 18): Ice Storm, Dispel Magic

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level 2x/day[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC: Here is the map, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Dr Simon

As Midian charges, Kraken reacts, outpacing his druid ally and smashing his makeshift club into the nearest creature.

[sblock=OOC]
Intitiave 1d20+6=24 but delaying until after Midian, so reduce to 20-

Club attack on nearest creature, charge if possible.
Attack 1d20+10=23

Damage for club? +2 for Str and plus 1d8 for powerful charge.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper hangs back a bit. She casts a spell, summoning what looks like a horde of tiny fireflies that whirl and swarm around her right hand. Only a close look reveals that those 'fireflies' are actually tiny motes of pure magic energy. Too small to do damage, she nevertheless hurls them through the open flap guarded by the undead 'dogs,' and from within the tent is a burst of brilliant, blinding light!

(Glitterdust centered at the center of the tent. Note that Whisper won't do this until there is an indication the party has been noticed. In other words, when she hears noises coming from inside, she performs this action. Until then she delays.)


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

Glaive fires at the 'dog' Kraken attacks. Careful not to hit the furous priest, his blast of eldritch energy misses it's target. Then he takes a position 10ft away from the beast, Kraken between them.

[sblock=ooc]
Glaive

Initiative,  Eldritch blast to hit, EB damage (1d20+3=12, 1d20+4=5, 4d6=17)

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand: 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Midian and Garuk charge in through the doorway into the two story building. The raking claws from Midian's dino form scratch and scrape at the tough stone-like bones but cause little damage. Garuk's swing shatters ribs but you can see the big ape wince in pain at the hardness of the bone. Their charge carries them clear of the door to allow their fellows to come in after them. Kraken plows through after them, his dragonbone club swing in a powerful blow with his full momentum behind it. Doral, Glaive, and Whisper take up positions just outside the door. Their watchful eyes look for any signs of life inside. Glaive's position is such that so far their attack has been utterly silent despite the violent battle taking place before them. 

The two beasts recover quickly. Throwing back their heads in silent howls, their bodies glow and sprout long ghostly spikes down their backs. Then, they rush forward to attack. The first bites down hard on Kraken and pulls free a bloody chunk. The second misses the nimble druid.



OOC
[SBLOCK]
I forgot to move Garuk to the right spot on the map, so I'll correct that next round. Doral is readying an action vs sight, and I think I understand Whisper is doing the same thing. They're both waiting for cultists while the other three deal with the skeleton guards. 

Kraken's weapon counts as a Greatclub +1. It does 1d10+3. You notice that your weapon is very effective against the creatures. The bones seems to shatter under your blows.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Though the bones are clearly tougher than they would expect, both Midian and his ape continue to press their attack.









*OOC:*


Should have realized they'd have DR / bludgeoning. D'oh! Question: does a druid have to regain human shape before taking on a new animal shape, or can he go right from one animal form to another? Thinking about taking a new shape with a bludgeoning attack, but if it'll take two rounds to accomplish, I'm not sure it's really worth it. 

Also, since Garuk has 10' reach, he's stay back by 5' to take advantage of AoO if the critters try to close on him.







[sblock=rolls] GarukClaw;damage;claw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+10=21, 1d8+5=9, 1d20+10=12, 1d8+5=12, 1d20+5=13, 1d6+2=8)

Full attack, dino wildshape: talons;damage;foreclaw;damage;foreclaw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+9=18, 1d8+4=8, 1d20+4=23, 1d3+2=3, 1d20+4=21, 1d3+2=4, 1d20+4=16, 2d4+2=9)[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Yeah, I'd say druids can go from animal to animal form. No need to go back to human. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

[SBLOCK=ooc]
I saw no description above for Glaive's attack. Was it effective? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC
[SBLOCK]
No, the touch attack missed. I moved you on the map but forgot a description.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

SelcSilverhand said:


> OOC
> [SBLOCK]
> No, the touch attack missed. I moved you on the map but forgot a description.
> [/SBLOCK]



[SBLOCK]
Sorry, should have known the 5 is a miss.

Where is Glaive on the map? I wanted him to stop 10ft from the nearest enemy, so he can use his glaive invocation.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC
[SBLOCk]
He's just to the left of the doorway, within reach of one. I trimmed my map down a bit too far, but will make it easier to see in the next update.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

Glaive swings his hissing acidic namesake at the bone-dog.

[sblock=ooc]
Glaive

Eldritch glaive (hit, damage, acid) (1d20+7=21, 4d6=17, 1d6=1)
attack is vs touch

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken swivels on the spot and swings his club at the spike-dog that attacked him. The different heft of the jawbone club seems to throw him, however, and his attacks aren't as precise as those with his falchion.

[sblock=OOC]
Full attack against upper dog-thing.

Bleah! Made a total mess of those dice. Selc - if you subtract 5 from the second attack roll that'll be his iterative attack (13). But I should also have added 2 to each attack for flanking with... Glaive? Damage if they hit.
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken and Glaive square off against the skeletal beast in front of them. Kraken's flourish draws its attention while Glaive sweeps his ethereal blade in from behind. Glaive's stroke carves through its spine, leaving the beast in two thrashing pieces that slowly quiet and go still. Garuk and Midian strike in a flurry of blows that pummel the beast severely. It lashes out at them in response but fails to connect. Doral and Whisper continue to hold position, ready to aid the group though it seems the battle is nearly over.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

Glaive holds his distance to the other bone dog as he takes another swing with his hissing acidic namesake.

[sblock=ooc]
Glaive

Eldritch glaive (hit, damage, acid) (1d20+7=18, 4d6=15, 1d6=1)
attack is vs touch

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian takes a small step to the beast's side in order to flank it with Kraken, then both dinosaur and ape rip into it with savage ferocity.

[sblock=OOC] Shifting left one space to set up the flank for Kraken.

TWO natural 20's. Yoinks. Too bad undead are immune to critical hits. 

Full attack, dino wildshape, flank: talons;damage;foreclaw;damage;foreclaw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+11=28, 1d8+4=11, 1d20+6=15, 1d3+2=3, 1d20+6=26, 1d3+2=5, 1d20+6=21, 2d4+2=6)

Claw;damage;claw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+10=28, 1d8+5=11, 1d20+10=30, 1d8+5=9, 1d20+5=17, 1d6+2=5)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken spins on his heel and, waiting for Midian to get into position, aims two swift strike at the dog-demon. Evidently he is still not used to using the club, as the attacks lack his usual ferocity and accuracy.

[sblock=OOC]
No move, just full attack on remaining beast.
Attack #1, 1d20+10 = 15, damage #1 1d10+3 =9; Attack #2 1d20+5 = 8, damage 1d10+3= 11
(forgot to add the flanking bonus on IC, so I've included it above!).
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Under a flurry of blows from four attackers, the remaining beast collapses to the ground. The expected clatter of bones in utterly silenced under the shroud of your spell. With the last enemy downed you have time to look around the room more closely. It is the same structure through which your first entered the tunnels only a day before. Some of the beams that support the roof have collapsed inward and the roof sags dangerously but it looks like it will hold up a bit longer. Most of the mining tools and supplies are untouched but you notice many piles of rope and a few boxes have been taken. There is no sign of the wretched slave you left behind when you first entered.
The tunnel before you looms darkly. It is partly choked with rubble. In the dust around it you note numerous booted footprints that have come and gone through it.

Proceeding cautiously through the tunnel you pick your way over dense piles of rubble. Kraken, Midian, Garuk, and Glaive lead the way while Whisper and Doral bring up the rear with their magics still at the ready. You scout the passage to the chest cavity of the beast that you took yesterday, but see nothing. The far end of the neck tunnel has been blocked with fallen rubble. 
Turning in the other direction you travel farther towards the tail of the great beast. The tunnel is high and wide to expose the thick vertebrae bones in the ceiling. Up ahead you can see lights reflecting off the walls.
Moving cautiously, your group peers around a pile of rubble into the next room. This vast chamber is nearly as large as the rib cage chamber. A bony roof covers the entire ceiling. It takes a moment to orient the shape in your mind until you can recognize the pelvis of the creature. The ends of two massive femurs protrude from high on the walls into the room. Magical lights are scattered around the room along with pick axes and carts for hauling away debris. The ground has several pits dug into it and are covered with metal grates. In the center of the chamber a large block of stone has been hauled into place. It has been hastily carved into a square and painted with occult symbols. Several robed figures surround it working with hammer and chisel. Around the room other figures busy themselves about some unknown tasks. Some of them are armored, and all sport cruel-looking weapons. Behind the altar is a large object covered in a heavy tarp and covered with ropes and pulleys. It looks like it was just lowered from the ceiling. A wagon sits near it ready to receive it. 

A thin, pale human hand reaches up from one of the grates but is quickly withdrawn as a nearby figure nearly trods on it.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian's form melts back into its human configuration as he turns to Whisper and Doral. 

"Can you make anything of the symbols or the configuration of the room?" he whispers to the casters quietly.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

Glaive uses his otherworldly senses to scan the room for magic auras.

[sblock=ooc]
Glaive

spellcraft +3

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken's face is fixed into a scowl as he scans the room, assessing his opponents.

[sblock=OOC]
Exactly how many robed guys, warriors and others can he see?
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"We might have the pleasure of mopping up it seems.  Let's see what they're up to..."

OOC: Doral casts _detect magic_ and uses his Spellcraft (+8) in order to understand what is happening.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken counts carefully and says softly, "Looks like at least 5 of the robed ones, and 4 of those guards. Wonder what they're doing here still?"

Doral casts his spell and peers carefully around the corner. He spends half a minute focused on the room attempting to decipher the magical auras in the room. 
Sneaking back to the others he says, "They seem to be using preservative spells to prevent rot, but also endurance and mending spells to strengthen it. Possibly they mean to move it."


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper frowns. "Salvaging what they can...that must be central to their plot then. Maybe it's what they're using to put the demon essences into those khyber shards."

She takes a deep breath and whispers, "Are we ready to attack? I can blind the ones around the device just ahead of you."


----------



## Dr Simon

"Hold on a minute," says Kraken. He closes his eyes and mutters some doggerel. Opening his eyes again he says, "Right, just asked the old ancestor spirits for a bit of help for us all."

OOC: Casting _bless_ on everyone.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC:
[SBLOCK]
Here is the map, you will have a surprise round as they haven't detected you yet. You are entering from the small lighted square in the bottom right.

I'm going to make a slight change to combat. The order that you post in will be your initiative. It eliminates some of the "I do this if this happens, otherwise I do this" that happens in pbp. If it works out I want to use it in future games.

Since you have the drop on them, the party goes first then the bad guys. Post your surprise round actions now, then I'll post when round 1 starts for the next set of actions.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*OOC:*


Do the grates create effective barriers to area of effect? I was going to have Midian drop an Ice Storm into the middle of the room, because I think he can get just about everyone with it, but I need to modify that if it'll also catch the prisoners. I don't think it would, but thought I should double check. The storm is 40ft high, so if the top of the cave is tall enough, I suppose I could exclude the prisoners that way...


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC
[SBLOCK]
I'd give the prisoners partial cover for the grates, which will reduce any damage they might take. The ceiling will be right at the limit of your area effect.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: If no one has any complaints, Doral will start with a _zone of silence_, center mass to prevent spellcasting but away from us, the party.  That means no spell casting for those entering melee.  I plan to follow that up with a _legion of sentinels_ or _vertigo field_ depending on everyone's actions.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Fine with me, Kraken doesn't do much casting once he gets going in combat.


----------



## jkason

SelcSilverhand said:


> OOC
> [SBLOCK]
> I'd give the prisoners partial cover for the grates, which will reduce any damage they might take. The ceiling will be right at the limit of your area effect.
> [/SBLOCK]












*OOC:*


Okay, then between raising the spell high enough that they're technically out of its effect and partial cover, I think they'll be okay, unless anyone objects?









Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: If no one has any complaints, Doral will start with a _zone of silence_, center mass to prevent spellcasting but away from us, the party.  That means no spell casting for those entering melee.  I plan to follow that up with a _legion of sentinels_ or _vertigo field_ depending on everyone's actions.












*OOC:*


The silence shouldn't effect Midian's spell, and if he enters melee, he's unlikely to be casting at that point, so I'm good with it.

Okay, I'll roll damage. Centering spell on the robe in the center of the room I believe gets all of them except the enemy in the bottom left square?







((rolls to follow))


----------



## Walking Dad

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Is the silence spell still working on Glaive?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

As the spellcasting starts, Whisper lobs a spell of her own...a by-now familiar one that causes an explosion of sticky magical motes to blanket the area!

(OOC - Adding a Glitterdust to the fray...lemme consult map to determine origin point...)


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken waits until the spellcasters have done their work, then charges at the nearest cultist still standing, screaming a silent scream of rage as he does so.

[sblock=OOC]
Charging  with falchion and using Powerful Charge.

Potential targets in order of preference. Move down the list if already slain:

F3
C1
D3

(numbering from bottom left of map)

Total damage = 23 if critical succeeds, 14 otherwise.

 Falchion attack 1d20+12 =32, Falchion damage 2d4+4 = 10, Powerful charge damage 1d8=4

 Critical Confirm 1d20+12 =24, Damage 2d4+4=9
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Surprise Round
Midian steps into the doorway of the tunnel and invokes his spell. A thick cloud of mist envelopes the ceiling. Everyone stops to look up as the mist suddenly freezes solid and drops. There are startled cries of pain as the massive sheet of ice hits the room. Kraken charges forward, his massive falchion whirling in a silver arc that takes off the head of one of the guards. Garuk rushes in behind him and heads towards the nearest robed figure struggling out from under ice shards. Glaive moves into a position where he can engage two of the figures at the same time. Whisper follows behind them and sends a flurry of motes to envelope the figure nearest the crystal. Final Doral enters the room and his quickly spoken spell envelopes part of the room in silence. 


Round 1...


OOC
[SBLOCK]
Sorry for the long delay, the holidays and work have kept me busy. 

Yes, Glaive still has his silence spell in effect.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

Glaive swings his otherworldly namesake at one of his enemies, threatening both in reach not to do something stupid, like casting a spell...

[sblock=ooc]
Glaive

*Eldritch Glaive damage*: 5d6 = 12 (last die is acid damage)
*Eldritch Glaive attack*: 1d20 + 7 = 15 (vs touch)

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral begins to mumble arcane words, his brow creasing with effort as he attempts to do mental calculations before letting the spell go.

OOC: Doral is casting _vertigo field_, centered in the middle of the enemies, but trying to focus it so that it does not catch his allies entering into melee.  Doral can have the field's nausea effects ignore all his allies and will do so, but those caught in the field will still feel as if they are fighting on difficult terrain.


----------



## Dr Simon

Not one to change a tried and tested tactic, Kraken charges at the next target with the same intent. Heedless of interfering with any area attacks his allies may wish to make, the scruffy castaway is enjoying facing targets that his trusty sword can damage.

[sblock=OOC]
Charging on C3.

Falchion attack 1d20+12 =24, damage  2d4+4 =10, pwerful charge 1d8=1

Bless, -2 to AC until next turn.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper murmurs arcane verses, and from her outstretched fingers fly tiny specks of bright blue light, each one like a brilliant, unblinking azure firefly. They swarm and swirl across the room to the spellcaster in the back, shielded as he is from the rest of the team by minion. When the strange magic storm reaches him, the particles of light start raging around him like a tiny tornado. Each speck swerves crazily in its rotation around him, and leaves a thin line of blood, or a torn robe, when it grazes him.

Multiplied a hundredfold, the effect is as gruesome as it is effective.

(Manyjaws. 6d6 damage for 3 rounds on that caster in the upper left hand side of the map)


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Garuk promptly assaults the robed figure closest to him while Midian begins a murmuring chant. From somewhere above the rumble of thunder begins...









*OOC:*


Garuk's attack: Blessed Claw;damage;claw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+11=18, 1d8+5=13, 1d20+11=23, 1d8+5=10, 1d20+6=16, 1d6+2 =7)

Midian's casting Call Lightning. Takes a round to cast, so he can't attack with it until next round.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Glaive cuts the cultist in front of him as the man turns and levels his halberd at his chest. He silently screams in pain as the burning cut bubbles from the supernatural acid. He attempts to run Glaive through but at that moment Doral finishes his invocation and waves of rippling unreality flow across the room. The man staggers, unable to wield his weapon effectively enough to make an attack.
Kraken races across the battlefield and engages one of the nearby robed men. This one too is reeling from the effects of the spell. His mouth opens and closes in a babble of unheard speech as Kraken buries his falchion into his shoulder. He somehow remains standing despite the terrible blow. Two other cultists rush forward towards Kraken. They open their mouths to use their magics but realize the magical silence is deadening their powers. Instead the glide in close and stab Kraken with long wavy knives that cut bloody furrows.
Garuk slams into the cultist nearest him and sinks his simian fangs into the screeching woman's throat. She stabs ineffectively as the ape bears her down. Another figure moves unsteadily towards the ape and tries to plunge his dagger into his back but misses.
A figure far to the rear raises his hands in preparation to strike down the intruders. Suddenly a swirling cloud of motes envelope him. He has just a moment to be enthralled by the chaotic beauty of them before they begin scouring his flesh. His scream goes unheard in the silent field and when the motes clear a steaming skeleton still slick with blood shivers upright for a moment before collapsing. The last cultist ducks out of sight behind the crystal, drawing something from his robe as he does so. 


OOC
[SBLOCK]
I rolled attacks before I did the saves for the vertigo field, so two of them are nulled. 

Kraken took 3 points of damage from the two cultists near him.

Cultist Attacks and Damage (1d20+3=21, 1d6=3, 1d20+3=9, 1d6=1, 1d20+3=23, 1d6=2, 1d20+3=15, 1d6=4)
Will Save vs Vertigo Field (1d20+4=13, 1d20+4=18, 1d20+4=22, 1d20+4=13, 1d20+4=21)

Manyjaws (6d6=28)

Starting  Round 2
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

Glaive steps back to use his energy weapons superior reach as he takes another swing at the wounded cultist.

ooc: post 1006. I suggest we start a new thread.

[sblock=ooc]
Glaive

5 ft step up-right

*Eldritch Glaive damage*: 5d6 = 14
*Eldritch Glaive attack*: 1d20 + 7 = 13

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral grimaces at the bloody husk his companion left an mumbles "A bloody business."

He then casts a spell at the closest of the cultists.  

OOC: Casting whelm


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: post 1006. I suggest we start a new thread.




OOC:
Since we started in August 2005, we've had 2002 posts (counting this one)!


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken gives a glance at the cultists mobbing him that suggests that it is a bad thing for their health to do that. By way of demonstration he carves into the man he had already wounded.

[sblock=OOC]
Full attack on opponent from last round. If he can take a 5 ft. step to the square down and left, he will do so, otherwise stand his ground.

Active spells: _Bless_

First attakc 1d20+10 =25, damage 2d4+4=9

Second attack 1d20+5 = 25, damage 2d4+4=12, Critical threat

Crit confrim 1d20+5 =15, damage 2d4+4=9
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper gestures with her hand, moving the torrent of motes to follow the cultist who ducked behind the crystal. She then pauses and looks over the battlefield, charging her other hand with magical energy ready to fling at the next spellcaster to attempt his art upon them.

(Move action to redirect Manyjaws...which does allow a Reflex save for half damage, by the way, just to make sure you know...and then Delaying to interrupt the first spellcaster she spies with a Magic Missile spell)


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Garuk turns his attention to the new opponent, claws and teeth flashing and he bellows an animal rage.

Midian, meanwhile, has finished his chanting, and points toward one of the throng mobbing Kraken. Crackles of electricity spark on the stone of the ceiling, arcing toward a point above the target. The blueish white tendrils coil about each other, and the bolt they produce falls in a thunderous column upon the man.

[sblock=OOC]Garuk's attack: Blessed Claw;damage;claw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+11=21, 1d8+5=10, 1d20+11=12, 1d8+5=9, 1d20+6=17, 1d6+2=3)

Midian finishes call lightning and calls down the first bolt: Empowered lightning bolt (multiply result by 1.5) (3d6=8)  Damage is actually 12. Does anyone know if there's a function on IC that allows for multiplying the results of a roll for something like Empower? [/sblock]

[sblock=resources]Bolts used / avail: 1/7[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Glaive's final sweeping blow shears through the cultist at chest level leaving a gaping wound. The man opens his mouth but no sound emerges as he topples silently to the ground. Kraken a few feet away grins savagely as his weapon slices into his enemy over and over. His first sweeping cut knocks the mans weapon away and lays open his arm, but the second cut removes it at the shoulder. He collapses soundlessly like the first. Across the chamber, Garuk nearly succeeds at tearing the one in front of him limb from limb. 

Whisper's motes follow the ducking cultist behind the stone. She cannot see the outcome, but a red mist rises from behind it. Doral moves his hands in a complicated gesture and creates a whirlwind of swirling lights and color around one of the cultists assaulting Kraken. The man fights through the cloud however, and the spell fades away from him. 

Finally, the clouds thicken enough in the ceiling of the room for Midian's spell to take hold. He grabs at the air and yanks his arm downward. Plucked from the air, a bolt of lightning arcs from one of the men to the roiling storm clouds above him. While utterly silent, the smell of burned hair and flesh immediately fills the room.

The cultists fight back but are so demoralized and injured at this point that none of them land a blow.

[SBLOCK]
Sorry for the very long wait for updates. I've been a slacker lately. We'll have this one wrapped up in no time. Most of them will be dead after being hit once.

Whelm Will Save (1d20+4=23)[/url

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"No reason to use up a spell for a mop up," Doral says as he pulls out a silver dagger and throws it at the most wounded-looking opponent in range.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

"Use up?" Glaive says as he throws a bolt of eldritch energy after one of the fleeing cultists.

[sblock=ooc]
Glaive


active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Garuk howls, blood dripping from claws and teeth, and finishes mauling the cultist for failing to flee his animal rage. 



Deuce Traveler said:


> "No reason to use up a spell for a mop up," Doral says as he pulls out a silver dagger and throws it at the most wounded-looking opponent in range.




"Ah, but there's something satisfying about seeing how well they light up," Midian says, pointing to another cultist. Again sparks play along the cavern ceiling and another vicious arc of electricity flashes downward.

[sblock=ooc]Blessed Claw;damage;claw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+11=21, 1d8+5=12, 1d20+11=16, 1d8+5=10, 1d20+6=24, 1d6+2=8)

Empowered lightning bolt (multiply result by 1.5) (3d6=9)  Total lightning damage: 13[/sblock]

[sblock=resources]bolts used / avail: 2/7[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken ignores the banter. His one thought is on ending the menace of these cultists, and his attention is on his opponent and his blade.

[sblock=OOC]
Full attack on cultist directly north of current position (or whichever is left standing). If he falls, take a 5 ft. step to the left. 

First attack 1d20+10 =20, damage  2d4+4 = 11. Second attack = 19, damage = 6
[/url]
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The remaining cultists fall under your onslaught. The room remains silent under the oppression of the Silence spell but you spot no more movement from the bodies. Moving forward cautiously you see that even the man who fled behind the crystal was not safe from Whisper's magics. His body lies mangled on the ground, his bloody hand clutching something that hung around his neck. 
Taking stock you notice the men still trapped beneath the iron grates. The holes they are in are partially filled with chunks of ice from the spell. They peer up at you with mixed expressions of fear and hope.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

Invoking his eldritch sight, Glaive checks the trinket around the cultist's neck.

[sblock=ooc]
Glaive

use detect magic ability

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian gestures to indicate he and his friends are no threat, and sets about looking for a way to open the cages. He makes a gesture like turning a key, hoping the prisoners may know which cultist carried them.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral goes to pick up his throwing dagger, then returns to the bars in the floor.  Kneeling, he takes a close look at the lock, using his blade to chip away any ice in the way of his examination.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Doral's examination of the lock reveals it to be a simple affair and easily pickable with the right tools. Glaive moves to the far side of the room to examine the amulet. Using his arcane gaze a whirl of magical light appears around it. As he focuses on it, he is able to pick out the nature of the effect. It seems to be an evocation spell. To his amazement though, the whirl of light coalesces into the form of gaping jaws with a drop of liquid in the center. Lowering his arcane sight he sees that the amulet looks completely normal without it; just like the dozens of other amulets the cultists bore.
Once Glaive has moved to the other side of the room the surppressing silence field goes with him. You suddenly hear the men in the pits giving cry and begging to be set free. The man Midian was signing to says "Let us out! Please! They were going to leave us here! By all the gods man, free us! Starving in a hole is no way to die!"


----------



## Shayuri

"Letting you out is why we're here," Whisper assures the man. "Are there traps on the mechanism that you know of? We'll need to hurry once we have you out. It's very likely their main army will have been force-marching since they discovered they were duped. We'll take a different route to the ship."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I'll check for any traps before springing this open.  Of course the problem will be solved quicker if any of my teammates finds a key while searching the bodies.  It will also go quite well if you folks below stop yelling enough to call attention down upon us." Doral searches for traps.  If none found he picks the lock.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Did they say anything about what they were doing with this giant crystal?" Midian asks once they've assured the captives they're working on their release, as Doral checks for traps.


----------



## Dr Simon

Still surging with anger from the fight, Kraken ignores the efforts to free the prisoners, even though that is what he came here for. The others seem to be handling it well, and perhaps they are the tools that the spirits chose for the job. Instead, he busies himself with searching the dead cultists for anything of interest, but his mind isn't really on the job.

[sblock=OOC]
Search = 2
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The man says he doesn't think there were any traps on the doors and Doral's careful searching seems to confirm this. He busies himself with springing the locks. He has managed to open three of the pits before Kraken returns with a large ring holding a handful of keys that had been hanging from the belt of one of the guards. In moments the rest of the pits are opened and you are helping the shivering men out. Two of the men, including the man who spoke to you, have the tattered remains of sailors clothes while the others wear simple leather loincloths of tribesmen. Kraken recognizes them as some of the men who have been missing for a long time. While not malnourished, it seems that their slavers kept them fed to get the most work out of them, they all are dirty and haggered looking. 
The man who spoke before says his name is Sal, and that he is not sure what the cultists had in mind. He says that they were arguing about what to do with the crystal. One faction wanted to continue their efforts here and try to reanimate the skeleton, the second wanted to move it to a safe location and resume efforts with newer bones. The second faction seemed to have won out and they were preparing to take it from here when your group attacked them.
He also says that most of the hired mercenaries and some members of the cult grabbed most of the supplies and headed for the coast to reach their ships.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian frowns. "Doesn't sound like either option has this thing doing anything that's not dangerous," Midian offers. He turns to the others. "We could take it with us, but I'm more inclined to destroy it. If folks can use this thing to raise the monstrosity we barely fought off, I'm not sure there's any useful purpose it can serve that isn't outweighed by the danger of someone doing just that."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"We can't easily carry it off, which means we can't easily pawn it for profit.  Destroy away."  With that Doral goes to search the bodies for valuables.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

"I have to agree. But let me check it for demonic possession before we destroy it." Glaive says before invoking his eldritch sight again..

[sblock=ooc]
Glaive

use detect magic and see invisible ability

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
Glaive examination reveals another swirling entity, this one does not seem to be all fire, brimstone, and chaos like the others. It seems to be a reddish fluid, churning endlessly within the confines of the crystal.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

"There is ... something in the crystal. But it is some different kind of demon..." Glaive says.

[sblock=ooc]
Glaive


active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Glaive
[SBLOCK]
OOC: Just to clarify, you're still certain it is a demon. Just not the same as the ones in the last three crystals you've broken (heart, arm, and head).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

"Well ain't that flamin' typical," says Kraken with a wry grin. "Let's get these people out of here before we go crackin' it open, eh? I just hope they're up to a trek through the Big Green" He casts a skilled eye over the prisoners, assessing their likelihood of survival.

[sblock=OOC]
Survival check 1d20+11=14
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

"But it could try to possess us... we need magic to protect us... or keep it away from us..." Glaive says.

[sblock=ooc]

Protection from evil or magic circle vs (either option) should work.


Glaive


active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

"I can't protect all these people," Whisper says with finality. "We have to move them, and some of us should stay with them in case more guards come. Then I can shield whoever will stay here to destroy the crystal."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

"I should be one of those receiving the spell. I can see them and my words can shatter the crystal." Glaive says, sounding a bit proud.

[sblock=ooc]

Glaive


active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"You seem the best at it, G-man," says Kraken. He looks about and sniffs. "I could go and check on our way back, just to make sure we don't lead these people into anything nasty, eh?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral starts helping the people out of the pits.  "I am sorry, but we cannot escort you to safety just yet.  I ask that you head out of these tunnels and into the open air.  We are going to attempt to destroy this crystal, and there is no telling what the effects might be when we do.  It will be safer for you away from here.  Take your chances and run, or wait and hope for our survival.  The choice is yours, and with that choice the fate of your own lives."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I can still call down a few bolts of lightning, which might help destroying the crystal," Midian offers as the group moves out. "Garuk, though, is probably best left guarding the freed slaves."


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken scratches his beard. "I don't like sending these people out without knowing what's out there first," he says. "I'm going with them, at least to get them to my two friends out there. Supposing some more of these _wulgaru_ come back? Who's going to help them then?" He heads to the exit.

[sblock=OOC]
I may be mis-remembering this, but didn't we have to get Glaive to teleport us all through a gap to get here? Or was that earlier?
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper nods. "My spells aren't particularly effective against giant rocks," she comments. "I'll help protect them too. That means it's just you and Midian, Glaive. With the spell, you should be perfectly safe. If something goes wrong, I'll be ready to run back in if I hear anything...untoward. In the meantime..."

She casts her protective warding twice, once for each of the warriors who have elected to destroy the crystal....then accompanies the erstwhile slaves outward towards freedom.

(Protection from Evil on 'em.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken heads out down the tunnel leading the small group of survivors. As they move he casts an appraising eye over them. He notes that a few of them have sores and other signs of mistreatment, but they all seem to be able to walk. At a signal from Midian, Garuk knuckles along after them as they head for the exit.

The rest turn their attention to the crystal. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
If Whisper is going to buff Midian and Glaive with protection from evil, then we can fast forward a bit. I assume they'll keep hitting it with spells until it breaks up.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

SelcSilverhand said:


> [SBLOCK]
> If Whisper is going to buff Midian and Glaive with protection from evil, then we can fast forward a bit. I assume they'll keep hitting it with spells until it breaks up.
> [/SBLOCK]












*OOC:*


That was my plan, yes. He's got 5 bolts left from his current Call Lightning, and his eberron shard lets him recall the spell if he needs to (though hopefully those plus Glaive's shatters will be enough


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral shrugs and leaves with Kraken and the freed people.  He takes point and watches for trouble as he ponders the wisdom of splitting the party.  Just in case, he casts invisibility upon himself and stays fifty feet ahead of the group.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

After the others left and the remaining group members received the protective magic, Glaive starts to utter vile words that attack the substance of the crystal.

[sblock=ooc]
use shatter-like invocation.

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

With the protections in place and the rest of the group now well out of range, Glaive and Midian turn their attention to the last of the strange eberron crystals.  They unleash their eldritch and elemental forces on the crystal and fractures rapidly form. Almost at once they "feel" the slippery, probing tendrils of thought from the being trapped within. It tests their shields, seeming to purr in a cat like fashion. On the edges of your thoughts you can sense promises of pleasure, power, and other desires. When the barrage continues and the probing mind finds no opening it quickly turns to rage. The pressure on your minds increases but the being can find no way to enter. As the last shard shatters a glowing light comes forth and takes on a humanoid form. It darts about the room from person to person, pressing itself against them and trying find something alive to cling to. Finally it flings itself with a nearly audible howl of rage at Glaive only to burst and dissipate against his protective shield. At last all is still within the room. After a last survey, you gather your gear and make for the exit.

Outside Kraken, Doral, Garuk, and the former prisoners step out into the bright daylight. The men blink and shield their eyes at the sudden change. They are all talking excitedly, thankful to be free at last. Seeing that the men have little of their own, they organize them and begin searching the barracks. They discover some mismatched sets of clothes for the former sailors and cloth to make into wraps for the natives. After getting dressed the group finds some poles to use as staffs and clubs. 

Not long afterwards Glaive, Whisper, and Midian emerge from the tunnels and announce that the deed is done. You gather around to decide what to do next. From what you can discover from the natives and the state of the camp, it seems that the mercenaries and pirates broke camp and took everything they could carry. Most of the cultists remained behind to bicker over the last crystal. The sailors believe that the pirates have ships anchored at the far end of the island and will leave as soon as they are able.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Sorry again for the long delays in posting. 
We're nearing the end of what I had prepared for this adventure, and I wanted to ask what you would like to do next. 
One option is to setup another adventure if you guys want to continue working with these characters (or new ones).
Another option would be to try something new. I've been playing pathfinder since it came out and just bought The Godsmouth Heresy module, set in the city of Kaer Maga, that I wanted to run as an online game. Another option could be the Rise of the Runelords game (I DM'd that one for my RL group)
Finally, if there isn't much interest in the other two we can retire the game after we're done here.

Let me know what you guys prefer. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral says, "leaving behind living fanatics might be a bad idea.  I am all for taking out this ship."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Kraken, can your island kinsmen lead the refugees to a local camp until we can make sure the island's clear of enemies, either because we've finished off that ship or we discover it's too far off to destroy?"


----------



## Shayuri

"Two things to consider," Whisper said. "First...there is presently a band of ambushers...including the most powerful spellcasters of the cult...coming back here as fast as their feet can carry them. When they see what's happened here, I am sure they'll want to track us to exact revenge."

"Second, we have a ship too, remember. We need to at least check in with them soon, or they may leave us behind."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I agree with Whisper about the danger still out there.  If we must protect the refugees, that is fine.  But I do not agree with splitting Kraken off from the rest of our party.  We could use his arm."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Deuce Traveler said:


> "I agree with Whisper about the danger still out there.  If we must protect the refugees, that is fine.  But I do not agree with splitting Kraken off from the rest of our party.  We could use his arm."




"Agreed," Midian says. "If the natives among the refugees can lead them back to camp, I think we should make haste for our own ship. Once there, we'll be in a better position to track down the others. And if the ambushers are on the way back, I don't want refugees with us; I'd rather we only have to worry about our own skins."


----------



## Dr Simon

"I'll see what I can do," says Kraken. He goes to find Simi and Mpe to check on their condition and to ask them to look after the fugitives.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Kraken moves off to consult with his tribesmen. The group agrees that they should be able to make their way back to the camp. The sailors ask that you return for them with the ship so they won't be left behind. 

OOC:
According to your maps Tempest island is about 200miles long. The slopes of the volcano are heavy jungle that thins out a bit towards the far end. The full length could be traveled in just under a week, or less on a forced march.

Around page 32 you learned of an attack on your camp and you had the ship sail away to await your feather token bird message. If you want to return to the ship it is about a 3 day hike through the jungle over the caldera to rendezvous with the ship. Then you have to sail around the island in order to locate their harbor. 

The other option is to follow the trail that the retreating mercenaries left to their ship. You don't know how many of them there are, or how long they will take to reach their harbor. The sailors can tell you that they were marched for at least 3 days before being brought to camp. This places their harbor somewhere on the far end.

Somewhere still on the island is at least one of the cultists with four large humanoids and seven canine wulgaru. Along with him is the Horror of the Black Depths, whatever that is, that the cultist claimed could destroy an entire ship. 

In addition is the traitor Kevik who was working with Buriss. He was not in the camp nor on the ship when you informed the captain. 

I think that's it for loose ends.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Alright, then. That's one group safe. I say we make our best time for our own ship, then. Guarantee that this 'Horror' we heard about hasn't found them and that they haven't given up on us. We should send our message ahead now. I can't send an animal messenger until I know where the ship is myself; but if Kraken can help give directions, I'll be able to send messages to the village once we find the ship, giving them updates."


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Ooh, new XP titles!

"Sounds fair to me, mate," says Kraken. "Reckon that ambush'd be headed for your camp, eh? With any luck we'll be able to mop up the rest of these buggers afore they do any more damage."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I am not sure what to do.  If we don't track down their party, they might be able to flee by the time we reach our ship and bring it to the other side of the isle.  On the other hand, we could probably use the firepower from our ship, so as long as we are getting paid at this point by our employer, I'm fine with going back to our ship." Doral answered with a shrug.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

With Kraken's description of the area Midian prepares his animal messenger to carry the message to the village elders. Kraken carefully writes the message to say that they are alive and are returning with some survivors. 

At the same time, Doral prepares his own message using his feather token. Holding the feather close to his lips he describes where the ship should be and what it looks like, then sends his own message to arrange a pickup. 

With both messages sent, the party gathers up the former prisoners and sets out on the long track back to the village. It takes three whole days to make the return journey. Though the prisoners are on the whole healthy, they haven't had to make long marches in some time. Their spirits remain high despite the aches and pains. 

Near sundown on the third day Kraken strides ahead of the group along familiar paths his feet have trod often. He whistles bird calls to the sentries near the outskirts of the camp before striding towards the campfires. At his shouts of greetings the people stream in from all over the camp. There are joyous cries at the happy return of so many thought lost, and sad tears over those now gone. The elders of the camp drape Kraken with fetishes and talismans from their own persons and proclaim him a hero of The People. Everyone is well treated with tribesmen forcing food and gifts upon you. Hurried preparations are made for a feast in your honor.

Despite the glad homecoming, thoughts must turn to urgent business yet undone. Your party gathers to meet with the elders in their hut. Food and drink are brought in abundance while you each take turns describing your adventure. They tell you that the hunters have seen your ship in the area still. It moves in close to the shore during the day and then goes back out to sea in the evening. In the morning they will help you signal them and give you one of the sea canoes to paddle out to them. One of the scouts they sent out spotted a group moving along the shoreline headed north the night you left (6 days ago), but with all the dangers lately they did not get close to them. The scout saw at least 3 humanoids and several wulgaru.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, hjuman druid*

"Then they haven't had the sense to run," Midian says. "Good. We can make sure they don't take these monstrosities and the rituals to create them from here."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Yes, but where could they be going.  Has anyone been north of here before?  Do the villagers know potential locations where the enemy may be based?"  Doral asks as he ponders the situation, hand stroking his chin.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

Glaive quietly listens as the others are planning. He still isn't sure he would be able to do the right decision.

[sblock=ooc]

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The elders inform you that the beach is mostly featureless. On one side is the sea and the other is the steep jungle slopes of the volcano caldera. It remains that way for many miles. Eventually the rocky slope levels out to jungle covered hills and ravines. It is far beyond the territory they normally hunt in so their knowledge is sketchy.


----------



## Dr Simon

Although he makes some attempt to downplay his role in procedures, citing the help of the ancestors and the outsiders that they bought, Kraken is secretly delighted by all the adulation and is soon lapping up the attention. 

He manages to bring himself to the meeting with the elders, however, where his normally flippant demeanour changes to a serious one.

"These are the most dangerous of our enemies, eh?" he says. "The old captain used to say dead men tell no tales, but I don't rightly know what the old larrikin meant by that. I do know that dead men don't summon any more demons. Reckon these toerags have either got a ship up there that they're heading for, or a bolt-hole of some kind, maybe with more stone bones and crystals if we ain't lucky. I say we finish the job outright and go after them."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"We definitely can't leave the island without clearing it of these monstrosities," Midian agrees.  "I think the only question is, will we catch up with these remnants faster traveling inland, or meeting up with our ship and circling around by sea?"









*OOC:*


I'll add a Know: Nature roll to see if Midian has any insights into navigational advantage on land / sea, given what he already knows of the island.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Midian
[SBLOCK]
You know that travel by sea is several times faster than overland travel. Both groups have a head start. The ambushers have been on the move 6 days, the mercenaries for 3. Both know where they are going and have that advantage. Since you expect the survivors to attempt to escape in a ship, your best hope is to attempt to locate the harbor before they set sail.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Unless Kraken knows a massive shortcut or his clansmen have a handle on exactly where our 'friends' are going, I think our best bet is the ship," Midian offers after consideration. "They've already got a head start and aren't going to be trying to follow tracks. If we catch up to them only to have them lift anchor, we'll be stuck. If we're with the ship, we can always come ashore if we manage to make up the time."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The feasting lasts well into the early hours of the morning. The honored strangers are shown to the best quarters and you spend the evening bedded down in the softest furs. 

Early the following morning several tribesmen come to rouse you from your slumber. Dawn is just beginning to color the eastern sky as they lead you towards the beaches. During the night a signal fire was prepared for you and with practiced skill the natives soon have a flame kindled.

Several hours pass while you scan the horizon for any sign of your ship. At long last one of the natives leaps to his feet and points excitedly. A smudge far our to sea slowly becomes more defined until at last all of you can see the white sails and proud flags of the Hound of the Deep. Without wanting to delay for the arrival of the longboats you make for the beaches where long canoes are drawn up on the sand. Clambering aboard you paddle furiously to reach the boat as quickly as you can. The sea bobs and rolls underneath you reminding you all with a little tremor in your stomach what it is like to be on the open sea again. Garuk chuffs fearfully and it takes all of Midian's skill to keep him calm and still so as to not capsize the canoes. 

Upon your approach a rope ladder is thrown down to you to help you clamber aboard. Once aboard Kraken turns and bids his tribesmen farewell, promising to return one more time if they succeed. Turning round the five of you, plus the two freed sailors, greet Captain Irestone and ask him to set a northernly course while you hold council. The listens to the brief explanation and sets the ship on her way, along with adding another man to the crows nest. The captains quarters are crowded with all of you but you manage to squeeze the last person in. There you begin to describe everything that had happened since the ambush. You tell him of the massive undead skeleton buried beneath the cliff and the cultists goal of bringing it to life. After your attack on the camp the survivors fled taking all their supplies with them. In turn the captain tells you that it saw no sign of the ambushers other than the fires on the beach as they sailed out of reach. Each day they came as close as they dared but saw no sign of you. The captain agrees that if they can, they will cut off the enemies retreat. He says that he will put his best men on watch and hopefully they will spot some sign of the pirates in the days ahead. The two freed sailors your brought back, Jer and Paski, are assigned light duties aboard the ship until their strength returns fully.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral pulls his spyglass from his pack and says, "I'll lend my eyes to keep a lookout, too."  He plans to help keep watch for anything odd along the coast or surrounding waters during the day, and to rest at night.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken wanders the deck of the ship with a strange expression on his face, almost one of awe. 

"Y'know, it's been nearly thirty bloody years since I've been on board anything large than a canoe, eh?" he says as he wanders over the the rail next to Doral. "And it's giving me a right odd feeling in me guts. Not sea sickness," he adds hastily. "I mean, I'll miss the natives, they've been me family for donkey's, eh? But this is where I belong, I reckon."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral puts his spyglass down for a moment and considers Kraken with a blank expression.  "Sir, if I may. I know it is only my impression, but I take it you would be at home anywhere there is open air and the occasional touch of alcohol."


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper comes out on deck for a rare, of late, public appearance. The changeling has assumed the appearance of a human female with short dark hair and no particularly noteable features. In fact, one might suspect that this face represents something she put together rather half-heartedly, or in a distracted state. She hasn't put her mask back on though.

The changeling wanders across the rolling wooden deck to the bow and leans against the rail as the ship noses down into troughs and rises up over waves. She doesn't really seem to be seeing any of it though.

(OOC - for some reason I didn't see the little checkmark, so I didn't pay attention to the thread title...in short, I missed this. Sorry! So we're intercepting them via ship, not on foot now?)


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Shayuri said:


> (OOC - for some reason I didn't see the little checkmark, so I didn't pay attention to the thread title...in short, I missed this. Sorry! So we're intercepting them via ship, not on foot now?)












*OOC:*


I believe that's the plan, yes







Midian looks up into the rigging, where Garuk has climbed in some desperate bid at regaining his sense of normalcy. The druid looks on sympathetically. 

"I promise I won't drag you away from home, Garuk," he assures the beast. "You've saved my life a few times over already, and I couldn't betray that by forcing you back into my world."

He notices Whisper unmasked on the ship deck. His brows furrow, and after glancing up to see that Garuk's found some semblance of calm in his climbing, he moves to her.

"Everything alright, Whisper?" he asks. "Been quite the ride since university, hasn't it? Some days I barely recognize us." He bites his lip a moment as he looks to the changeling. "Shape-changes exempted, of course," he says with a grin.


----------



## Dr Simon

Deuce Traveler said:


> Doral puts his spyglass down for a moment and considers Kraken with a blank expression.  "Sir, if I may. I know it is only my impression, but I take it you would be at home anywhere there is open air and the occasional touch of alcohol."




Kraken turns to Doral and his face splits into a broad grin.

"Yeah, that'd be about right mate!" he says, laughing.


----------



## Shayuri

Midian manages to wring a small smile out of Whisper, and she shakes her head as if berating herself for it.

"It's just been weighing on my mind the past few nights. It was pure chance we stumbled across this. The defenses they had and the subtlety with which they worked...they had every reason to believe they'd finish without serious interruption. And if they had succeeded..."

Her fingers tighten their grip on the railing.

"It would have been bad. Even if this was all there was, even if it's not part of a still larger plot...which I'm not convinced of...it would have been bad. A lot of people would have died."

"It just makes me wonder now...what else is being worked on out there? What dooms are being assembled, slowly and quietly, beneath our notice?"

"I don't like depending on luck," the changeling finally confessed. "It has a bad habit of running out."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

"Perhaps... I hope... there is a higher power that uses us as agents to fight the evil that had corrupted these place. It would be depressing to think we just stumbled into this by mere chance, ...
that luck is the only think that keeps the forces of darkness away."
Glaive finally says.

[sblock=ooc]

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"My parents are much clearer on the workings of the divine hand in our lives," Midian says. "But that's paladins for you.

"I do know that they fear us, though, people like these. They'd not have snuck in during the night to murder our companion had they not. Luck or no, we must be doing something right to bring on such attention. And the more we know, the better we can uncover more like it."


----------



## Dr Simon

"Paladins eh? That'd be right. Bunch of wowsers always reckon they know what's what," says Kraken, leaning over the rail. "Me, I don't pretend to know fate from a pair of dog's balls, but I tell you this; we asked the spirits for help against the deadfellas, and next day along come you folks."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Your enemies have more fear than we do.  We've come from across the water, hunted and slew their patrols, found them in their home base and killed some more, and now follow their flight as to kill some more.  We are always right behind, be it day or night, land or sea.  You have some fear of being harmed by them.  But I wonder whether or not we have become their stuff of nightmares.  I will help you kill them all as the pay is good, but I also have my right to feel pity as they are our fellows in matters of flesh and blood."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Your quiet ruminations are interrupted by a cry from the crows nest on the second day. Looking up you see a break in the coastline. A fair-sized harbor enclosed by two reaching arms of the island lies ahead of you. As you draw in closer you see what the watchmen spotted. A sleek ship painted the color of the ocean lies up at anchor. It almost has a predatory look to it, with jagged corners and bits of metal poking out at odd angles. There is a lot of activity on board the boat. It looks like they are nearly prepared to sail.
A camp of nearly a dozen tarpaulin tents covers the shore near it and thin trails of smoke rises from campfires. You can't see anyone on the shore at the moment. 

Midian
[SBLOCK]
Your sharp vision spots several siege weapons aboard the ship, grappling lines along the railing, and some kind of metal blade like a scythe along the side your can see. 
The water beneath the ship has a vast white bleached look to it, like dead coral. Something seems off about it though, a reef that size shouldn't be all dead like that. It has a strange shape that makes the hair on the back of your neck prickle.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason

Midian frowns as he looks. 

"I see siege weapons. Some of which I can't even properly identify, but there, below it? It looks like a coral reef, and the color would indicate it was dead, but ... it's off. A reef that large wouldn't just die, and the shape..." he looks to the others.

"I don't think it's a reef. Remember whatever this deep killer was could destroy a ship in the sea. At that size, I could believe something like that has that capacity. 

"I can't be sure if they've seen us yet, but if they haven't, we should try to conceal the ship. I might be able to take an aquatic form to scout ahead, though if whatever that is happens to be hungry ... let's just say I might need air support, since I won't want to stay in the water if that is what I think it is."


----------



## Dr Simon

"Nasty," says Kraken. "That ship looks kind of extreme, I don't reckon we'd want to grapple ours to it, eh? And they've got seige, so if we can bombard them from range they can do the same to us. Reckon maybe it's be time for the sneaky approach again, eh?"


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

"Sneaky sounds good. Can anyone make us and a boat invisible? We have still to reach the shore."
Glaive reminds the others.

[sblock=ooc]

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I can make us and perhaps a small boat invisible.  I doubt I can do the same for our ship and crew," Doral answered.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I can summon some fog to help mask the ship, but that's the best I can do," Midian says.


----------



## Shayuri

"More than I can do," Whisper admits. "I've been skewing towards battle magic...all this fighting. I'm a bit short on subtlety at the moment."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I hate to say this, but it looks like we are going to have to do this as part of a small team.  We can't risk our ship in a fight against their ship as well as that submerged... thing..."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

"On our own against a group of cultists and madmen? Nothing new. I hope approaching them through the fog will work. I'm not a great swimmer..."
Glaive comments.

[sblock=ooc]

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC:
Your boat is sailing fairly close to the shore in order to spot the hidden harbor. It will take it several minutes to turn around and sail out of sight. The captain when overhearing plans to cloak the ship will advise you that in a few seconds someone over there is going to look up and see a great honking big sailing ship parked outside their secret hideout. He'll recommend preparations for a more immediate engagement. The ship is 60' long and around 25' tall, so it would take at least 3 obscuring mist/fog cloud spells to hide it entirely.


----------



## jkason

SelcSilverhand said:


> OOC:
> Your boat is sailing fairly close to the shore in order to spot the hidden harbor. It will take it several minutes to turn around and sail out of sight. The captain when overhearing plans to cloak the ship will advise you that in a few seconds someone over there is going to look up and see a great honking big sailing ship parked outside their secret hideout. He'll recommend preparations for a more immediate engagement. The ship is 60' long and around 25' tall, so it would take at least 3 obscuring mist/fog cloud spells to hide it entirely.












*OOC:*


Midian only has one osbcuring mist prepared, but he has Cloudburst prepared, which halves visibility ranges. Would that effectively blot us out? not sure how close we've managed to wander.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Without further delay, Doral begins to cast.

OOC: Doral can cast 3 obscuring mists in the next 3 rounds.  Casting the first one now to cover the sails.  The mist won't work underwater, so anything submerged will see us if we get close.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC - Cloudburst would work well in combination with Doral's obscuring mist spells. It also won't seem out of place given how stormy the island is.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian looks upward, muttering under his breath as he raises his arm. His hands move in odd patterns as rumble starts in his throat and is mirrored in the sky above. In what seems to be a fickle turn of the weather, dark clouds roll in over the enemy ship and begin to let loose with a heavy downpour.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken looks approvingly at the foul weather.

"My biggest worry is that thing in the water," he says. "As long as that's around this ship is vulnerable. I say we take it out first..," he scratches his beard, "...somehow."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson*



Dr Simon said:


> Kraken looks approvingly at the foul weather.
> 
> "My biggest worry is that thing in the water," he says. "As long as that's around this ship is vulnerable. I say we take it out first..," he scratches his beard, "...somehow."




Midian nods. "Those storm clouds will make my lightning more effective, but I'm afraid it would only be helpful if we could get the creature to breach the surface."









*OOC:*


Call Lightning explicitly says it doesn't work underwater, though I'm not sure if that's meant to apply in the case of something just under the surface?


----------



## Shayuri

"If it's above water, I can hit it with a spell...blind it perhaps, or afflict it with motes. The problem is sea creatures often rely more on sound than sight, and I doubt one mote spell will be enough to destroy it."

The sorceress scowls. "I'm beginning to wish I'd learned summoning."


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Shayuri said:


> "If it's above water, I can hit it with a spell...blind it perhaps, or afflict it with motes. The problem is sea creatures often rely more on sound than sight, and I doubt one mote spell will be enough to destroy it."
> 
> The sorceress scowls. "I'm beginning to wish I'd learned summoning."




"I can try summoning a shark or two, maybe some octopi to try to help obscure the water," Midian offers. "Though if this thing really can take down a ship without trying, I'm not sure how much trouble they'd give it."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

"At least you have your spells. My options are much more limited."
Glaive comments.

[sblock=ooc]

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Call Lightning explicitly says it doesn't work underwater, though I'm not sure if that's meant to apply in the case of something just under the surface?












*OOC:*



I'd say that if it was attacking something on the surface at some point an appendage would breach the surface or at least be close enough to be affected. 







The ship is now effectively shrouded and moving slowly across the mouth of the bay. The captain quietly calls for the crew to loose the sails in order to proceed more slowly in the poor visibility. You can no longer see the ship from here and cannot tell how close she is to sailing.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"How long until we reach their ship," whispers Doral to the Captain.  As he awaits an answer, he casts a spell.  "My my... look at what they're doing," he says to no one in particular as he finishes his spell and his eyes cloud over.

OOC: Casting Clairvoyance and taking a look at the goings on the deck of the enemy ship.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*OOC:*


Going to be a bit slow on updates for the next week, fyi. Should be better after that though. I will try and update tomorrow morning.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The captain responds to Doral, "I can bring the ship in a bit closer but I don't fancy trying to maneuver within the bay. If there is a creature there it could tear us apart if we can't outrun it. I can intercept that ship if she starts moving. If you want to get in close you can take one of the longboats." 

Doral
[SBLOCK]
You vision clears and you can see the whole of the enemy ship. Rough looking men and dwarves swarm all over the ship as they load supplies and prepare the rigging to take up the sails. A heavily scarred dwarf dressed in a red and blue uniform argues with a human in a cultist robe. You can't hear the conversation, but it seems heated. The cultist gestures with an arm and you catch a glimpse of metal beneath his robes. His right hand is hidden by a glove though the left is bare. You see a few other robed figures carrying boxes up the gangplank. From the deck of the ship you can see a rapidly dwindling pile of supplies being loaded aboard the ship. You estimate that it will all be loaded within the next hour. You can see several dozen people from here. It looks like all the guards from the camp as well as the sailors are there.
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral's eyes remain clouded and he seems like he is viewing something else, far away.  "I can still see the boat, captain.  It looks as if they'll be ready to disembark within the hour, so we must move fast.  Also, I see the ship is manned mostly by dwarves and they are working with cultists, who are mostly human.  One of the leaders of the cultists is wearing armor under his robes, and a glove on one hand, though the other is bare.  The captain, or the representative of the ship's crew, is dressed smartly in a red and blue uniform.  I count a few dozen men among the guards and crew.  Our strike force needs to take a longboat now and take advantage of this chaos."

OOC: Can I continue to use this ability in order to look underwater for a better look at the beast?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Can I continue to use this ability in order to look underwater for a better look at the beast?












*OOC:*



Unfortunately the spell description says that the sensor can't move, so you'd have to use a second casting


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Nah.  I won't have him cast again.


----------



## Dr Simon

"Well let's get going, eh?" says Kraken, moving towards the ship's boat. He stops and looks back at the group. "What kind of a galah wears just one glove?" he muses. "Reckon he's got like a tentacle or big hairy claw or something, eh?" he adds with a grin.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*



Dr Simon said:


> "Well let's get going, eh?" says Kraken, moving towards the ship's boat. He stops and looks back at the group. "What kind of a galah wears just one glove?" he muses. "Reckon he's got like a tentacle or big hairy claw or something, eh?" he adds with a grin.




Midian chuckles. "Well, hopefully it won't be too dangerous finding out," he says, getting into the boat. "The ship's effectively masked for now, but we should try to get at them from a different angle if we can, to keep anyone from looking this way."


----------



## Shayuri

"There are magic gloves that can keep objects safe," Whisper says, gazing out at the opposing ship. "Be it a dagger, sword, or even a staff as big as you are. It will vanish into the glove. That man is armed, probably with something large and heavy, that he doesn't want to carry around with him until he needs it."

She looks at Kraken and Doral and nods.

"We'd best be off. Hopefully their beast won't bother with something as small as a longboat. Unless ordered, of course. Doral, can your invisibility spell hide a whole longboat as we approach?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Yes, I can make the longboat and its passengers invisible," Doral responds with confidence.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

"Then let's move. How many passengers can the boat hold?"
Glaive asks, eager to do something.

[sblock=ooc]

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The longboat easily seats your entire party. Kraken takes up the oars along with Glaive while the others prepare their spells. Working as quietly as possible, the boat is swung out from the deck and lowered into the tossing waves. Pulling hard at the oars you slowly crawl towards the shore. Doral invokes his spell just before you exit the fog bank leaving you with the eerie feeling of gliding bodiless over the water.









*OOC:*



You can head for the ship or the shore where the camp is breaking. If you want to do anything before you reach it you have time while the boat is rowed ashore.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"What are we trying to accomplish here?  If we are trying to take out the cultists and sailors, then we would do well to go ashore and select our avenue of attack. However, if we are trying to scuttle their vessel and take out their leadership then I'd suggest trying to find a way onto the ship."


----------



## Dr Simon

"It'll be easier to get ashore than try to board the ship from this jolly boat," says Kraken. "Mind you, we've got surprise on our side, eh? Reckon we beach this, then get onto the ship, invisible, up the gang plank. Then wreak havoc."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

"I like the wreak havoc part."
Glaive answers, his smile only heard but not seen, thanks to the invisibility spell.

[sblock=ooc]

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"I agree I'd rather not try boarding from our little launch here," Midian says. "If we can use their own entryway without detection, I say we do it."


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"We would have to abandon the boat near the gangplank and at the right moment, go up to the ship, and start putting the deck and leadership to fire and sword.  It should make for a wonderfully chaotic affair."


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The longboat slips almost silently into the shore. You make sure to bring the boat up as far away from the settlement as you can so that no one will notice the indent in the water or the way the waves seem to flatten out around it. Luckily the bay sports numerous rocks and scraggly bushes that you use to hide the boat as you make landfall. Doral's invisibility circle requires that you all stay closely together as you carefully make your way up the beach. A few men are at work pulling down the tents and stamping out campfires. A ramshackle dock leads from the shore to the ship. It looks as if it is made out of floating barrels with boards laid across them. A gangplank leads up the side of the boat from the end of the dock. Men continue to go up and down the plank carrying the dwindling pile of supplies up onto the ship. The timing will be tricky, but with luck you may be able to follow one of the men on a return trip up to the ship before the next one starts back down and smacks into your invisible party.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral tries to do some quick math and calculations in his head as he watches the men go up and down from the gangplank.  When he calculates the best opportunity, he nudges his fellow comrades silently along.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian waits silently for the signal, and when the beguiler gives it, moves swiftly to try to take advantage of the opening to enter the ship.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken loosens his falchion in its scabbard and follows Doral's lead. Stealth is not his preferred style but he is not against gaining a tactical advantage.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

You manage to slip aboard the ship between passes of the crewmen. The deck of the ship is a busy place, with pirates moving all about. Your group has to move carefully in order to coordinate everyone without falling outside the range of the spell. You're unable to move quickly enough to dodge all the men running about. It is only a matter of time until one of them bumps into you.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Damn!  Where is that cult leader and the captain?  I only see the hired help."  Doral chants for a few moments and then lets loose with a spell.  The wooden deck of the ship seems to go soft and melt, before rippling into waves.  Reality seems to go mad...

OOC: Casting _Vertigo Field_ in the space just right of the mook closest to Doral.  That should catch him and some of his surrounding buddies, plus anyone who triest to attack the party from the north or east of the party formation.  As per usual, Doral will make his allies immune to the spell's effects.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Doral drops the invisibility sphere as he calls out the words of his incantation. Rippling waves of unreality, like heat waves off a desert, envelop several pirates on the far side of the deck. There is a moment of stunned surprise as the crew realizes that they are under attack!









*OOC:*



Go ahead and roll initiatives and actions for round 1


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Can someone set fire to the deck?  With luck we'll either be able to sink it with some of our enemy still below decks, or else they may have to fight the fire instead of us."

Doral casts a spell at the middle of the gang plank and it appears as if a small set of warriors had arisen from nothingness.

OOC: Doral has no offensive spells, so I just cast _Legion of Sentinels_ to harm any reinforcements trying to rush up.

What's the situation on the ship?  Anyone in range who doesn't look like a simple crewman?  After this spell, I'll be down to only one 3rd level spell, though I'll have others in lower levels.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson*

At a quick whistle from Midian, Garuk takes one step, then reaches out with his long arms to rip and bite at the nearest crewman. Meanwhile, the sky overhead begins to rumble with thunder as the druid starts calling forth the power of the storm.

[sblock=ooc]Initiative (1d20+2=6)

Garuk has 10' reach, so I think this works: 5' step toward the closer crewman, then full attack (If I'm wrong, then it's just the first claw attack):

Claw;damage;claw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+10=25, 1d8+5=8, 1d20+10=19, 1d8+5=11, 1d20+5=16, 1d6+2=5)

Midian begins casting Call Lightning (full round to cast)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Tee hee...I've been bad. I lost my sheet and it's taken forever to find the thread. Find it I did though, and as soon as I've updated to 7th level, I shall be ready to poast! Should be sometime tonight. Holy cow, I never even finished 6th level. Heee...I got stuck trying to decide which PrC to go for)

(Mr GM, I remember talk of switching to Pathfinder rules...but I can't find the OOC thread now. Are we still doing that? Does it apply immediately, or after this battle or what?)


----------



## Walking Dad

*OOC:*


Just rolling Glaive's initiative below.


----------



## Dr Simon

With a savage growl of delight, Kraken rushes up the ladder to the sterncastle and swings at the cultist standing at the top.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Tee hee...I've been bad. I lost my sheet and it's taken forever to find the thread. Find it I did though, and as soon as I've updated to 7th level, I shall be ready to poast! Should be sometime tonight. Holy cow, I never even finished 6th level. Heee...I got stuck trying to decide which PrC to go for)
> 
> (Mr GM, I remember talk of switching to Pathfinder rules...but I can't find the OOC thread now. Are we still doing that? Does it apply immediately, or after this battle or what?)




[SBLOCK]








*OOC:*



Let's apply the pathfinder rules after this battle since that should wrap up the island adventure. We can hash out conversions during your downtime back at the university. 

Here is a link to the OOC thread






[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Thanks Selc!)

Whisper quiets the rush of adrenalin that demands hasty action and instead surveys the ship's deck, watching for any signs or sounds of spellcasting. Her own hands fashion the complex gestures necessary to call forth her most devastating spell...but pause just before the final word can be spoken, as she waits for a target.

(Ready action to cast Manyjaws on the first cultist she sees who casts a spell this turn.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Cries of outrage and surprise ring out around you as the crew realizes that your party has managed to infiltrate their vessel. The cries are repeated somewhere in the bowels of the ship and within moments the entire crew begins to mobilize. 

Kraken charges up the sterncastle to assault one of the pirates standing there. Right behind him comes the roaring ape, Garuk. The man drops the barrel he was carrying as the blows rain down on him. Badly wounded he barely has time to draw a saber and swing at Kraken. The blade cuts a jagged wound down the barbarians front. 

Doral meanwhile summons a wall of phantasmal constructs to protect the dock and prevent any crewmen on the shore from joining the battle. The other pirates still on the deck move forward carefully through the vertigo field with weapons drawn. Soon they have surrounded the now-visible group. 


Round 2...

OOC
[SBLOCK]
I'll try to update the map for wednesday. The pirates on the deck double moved this round to get in range of the party. 

So far you cannot see any of the leaders, no cultists and no captain. 

Pirate attack on Kraken (1d20+5=23, 1d6+1=7)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Ah, there's the map.  Makes it a lot easier to make a move... and hell, Doral is in melee it seems.  Crap.  Going full defensive this round.

IC: "Well, gentlemen.  Looks like we will be testing our steel."  Doral gulped and pulled out his magical dagger.


----------



## Walking Dad

*OOC:*


Can the character down-left of Glaive make a 5 ft step away (down, for examole)?
Glaive uses a reach weapon, so he cannot swing from his current position and doing something besides a 5ft step would cause to many AoOs. Thanks.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken continues to carve up the pirate before him with single-minded dedication.

[sblock=OOC]
Full attack on adjacent enemy.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper casts a spell, sending a bright bolt of magical force arcing over the three pirates coming over the deck from the east to explode behind them with a sharp _PWACK_; covering the lot of them in glowing magical dust that clings to clothes and infiltrates every opening...including the eyes!

(Glitterdust 1sq behind the row of three to our east. Explosion should catch them all. DC is 17 to avoid blindness.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The three sailors in front of Doral cry out in surprise as Whisper's magical motes fly into their eyes. She takes a quick step back allowing Glaive to maneuver and bring his weapon to bear. All three sailors swing hard to strike at Doral but his defensive stance is unpentratable. Midian finishes his spell and grins as a the skies above him darken and the air becomes heavy with the smell of ozone. The grin is wiped from his face as the fiercely grinning sailor leaps onto him and slices him deeply with his curved blade. The rest of the cultists make their way towards you, surrounding you!
Farther down the ship, Garuk and Kraken pummel and slice their man to death, clearing the way to the upper stern level of the deck. 

Suddenly the door bursts open at the far end of the deck and a robed man strides into view. With a snarl of rage he stretches forth his gloved hand and calls out words in a tongue you don't recognize. Black mist flares up out of the cracks in the boards beneath your feet. It fills you with a chill that drains your strength and makes your muscles ache! The mist spreads out to engulf your entire party and though its touch is painful to you, the pirates you face seem to be entirely unaffected by it!
Behind the man comes the captain of the ship that Doral saw in his sending. He holds a heavy axe in his hand but does not advance.









*OOC:*



Midian takes 8 points of damage. 
All 3 sailors failed the blindness save
I moved Whisper and Glaive to give him enough room to swing.

Everyone needs to make a will save
Spellcraft DC19
[SBLOCK]
The man cast Unholy Blight
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Despite the sweat forming on his brow, Doral grins at his good fortune.  "Must be a lucky rabbits foot somewhere in my pack," he says as he takes a few steps away from the three blinded men.  With renewed concentration he lets loose with a spell.

OOC:
Casting _silence_ behind the spellcaster who just showed himself, taking care to make sure that the caster is within the radius, but not the party members.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

Glaive conjure's his namesake and swings it in a deadly arc.

[sblock=ooc]

save is 13 with Devil's Favor.
Eldritch Glaive attack on south east enemy

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken hops over the balustrade and begins carving into the group of men threatening his companions.

[sblock=OOC]
Move to the square immediately south of the line of three men - he's going to work his way up. The "No Description" roll is his Will save.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian hisses as the blade cuts him, then reels as the spellcaster's power stretches across the group. He keeps his attention on the closest threat however. He points to the scimitar-wielding crewman. Midian's spellshard glows, the already-stormy clouds rumble and flash, and a massive bolt of lightning streaks down to scorch the man and the deck he stands on.

Garuk, meanwhile, turns his attention to one of the blinded crewman, claws and teeth slashing and gnashing wildly as he howls from the magic's touch. 

[sblock=actions]Midian Will Save: Will Save (1d20+8=14)

Garuk Will Save: Will Save (1d20+3=16)

Midian: Standard: Call Bolt vs. pirate

Stormy call lightning (add half empowered spell shard) (3d10=21)

31 total damage, Reflex save DC 17 for half

Garuk: 5' step (not sure if he has to do that, actually, with his reach), full attack: 

Full attack, blinded pirate (1d20+10=15, 1d8+5=11, 1d20+10=22, 1d8+5=10, 1d20+5=21, 1d6+2=5)

Note: I'm not sure if Garuk made his save, so I didn't apply any modifiers above.[/sblock]


[sblock=resources]HP 45/53
Bolts called (max 7): 1

Spells: Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

Orisons (6, DC 14): Mending, Flare x2, Resistance, Guidance, Create Water
1st level (4+1, DC 15): Magic Fang, Faerie Fire, Longstrider, Sandblast, Obscuring Mist
2nd level (3+1, DC 16): Barkskin x2, Cloudburst, Body of the Sun
3rd level (2+1, DC 17): Call Lightning*, Nature's Favor, Wind Wall
4th level (1+1, DC 18): Ice Storm, Dispel Magic

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level 2x/day[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Garuk and Kraken turn about to assist their allies as the pirates close in on them slashing wildly. The ape and the human badly wound the first man but he manages to keep his feet. Midian's lightning bolt splits the sky in a brilliant flash of light and rumble of thunder that blasts the man in front of him. Badly burned and his muscles spasming, he stumbles backwards before throwing himself off the ship to flee. Glaive's ethereal blade carves into the man that Garuk and Kraken struck, sending him into the next life. 
Doral's spell momentarily distracts the spell caster. The cultist moves to the side of the ship and tears the glove from his hand. White bone glistens in the light with a reddish tinge as if freshly pulled from bloody flesh. The boney fingers flex and spread as the man invokes his magic near the side of the ship. 
The captain of the ship begins making his way through the vertigo field to reach the party with his wicked blade. Behind him more armed sailors begin pouring out of the below decks hatch. 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
I'm going to try to keep up on posts, but I am getting married this month and there is a lot of work to do. So I may fall back to 1 post a week again. 

Results for Unholy blight:
Kraken - Align CN - 5dmg (12dmg total so far)
Doral - Align N - 11dmg
Midian - Align NG - 22dmg (30dmg total so far)
Whisper - Align N - 5dmg
Glaive - Align CG - 22dmg
Garuk  - Align N - 11dmg
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral whipped out his wand of magic missiles and fired a volley at the cult leader.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper incants a spell, and much like Doral, sends a cascade of magical bolts of force at the cult spellcaster who had just put some kind of curse upon them. However, where Doral's wand released a trio of bolts, Whisper's hands send forth a cloud of them. It sluices up and over the intervening soldiers like a river of light, curling around the unfortunate cleric once...and then pouring itself over and through him!

(Manyjaws!)


----------



## Walking Dad

*OOC:*


Just waiting for a map here. But no stress SelcSilverhand


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*OOC:*


Map update!


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"Your crewman is doing the smart thing. I'd join him while you can," Midian says. the druid holds out a bit of mistletoe, and a sheen of ice forms upon it as he mutters ancient words. A new cloud forms, much closer to the deck, and the rain which falls through it turns to a vicious hailstorm, pummeling several of the crewmen.

Garuk continues his assault on the blinded attackers.

[sblock=ooc]Midian: Cast Ice Storm. Should catch the 5 pirates to the north of him on the map (4 near him, one further up at the stairs?). 15 bludgeoning damage, 9 cold damage (24 total), and half moves for all of them for the round. No save.

Bludgeoning damage; cold damage (3d6=15, 2d6=9)

Garuk: full attack vs. same target

Full attack vs. blinded pirate. (1d20+10=22, 1d8+5=8, 1d20+10=28, 1d8+5=10, 1d20+5=14, 1d6+2=6)[/sblock]

[sblock=resources]HP 45/53
Bolts called (max 7): 1

Spells: Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

Orisons (6, DC 14): Mending, Flare x2, Resistance, Guidance, Create Water
1st level (4+1, DC 15): Magic Fang, Faerie Fire, Longstrider, Sandblast, Obscuring Mist
2nd level (3+1, DC 16): Barkskin x2, Cloudburst, Body of the Sun
3rd level (2+1, DC 17): Call Lightning*, Nature's Favor, Wind Wall
4th level (1+1, DC 18): Ice Storm, Dispel Magic

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level 2x/day[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

"Let's go, monkey boy," says Kraken, although it's not clear if he's addressing Garuk who is fighting beside him, or the cultist he moves to attack.

[sblock=OOC]
5 ft. step directly north, and full attack on cultist sailor to NE of that position. Potentially 10+7 damage. Doesn't look like the 2nd attack is a crit. with that roll.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 38/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

Glaive swings his namesake to hold the enemies away, concentrating on the ones who are already wounded.

[sblock=ooc]

free: 5ft step up right
full round: glaive attack on wounded enemy in reach

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Together Kraken and Garuk tear apart one of the blinded pirates. The mans cries out curses to you as he lies expiring at your feet. Glaive's weapon arcs past Doral's shoulder and slices one of the men as they approach, throwing his attack wide. The pirate next to him however scores a bloody cut across Doral's chest.
Midian finishes invoking his ice storm just in time as a heavily scarred pirate and the captain close in on him. The icy blast stuns and slows their charge but they do their best to continue onward. The scarred man reaches him first and raises his blade just as a heavy surge hits the ship. The deck bucks madly underfoot causing you to struggle to maintain your balance. 
Across on the other side of the ship, the cultist cries out in triumph even as Doral's magic blast and Whispers jaws of force cut into him. He slips through the fanged teeth with some bloody marks and moves farther away to get a better position. He pulls something from his pouch and incants a spell. Your last glimpse of him is a mad grin as he is shrouded in a black globe forty feet across. The globe flies straight at you and everything is plunged into darkness!
Around you you can hear the sounds of water crashing against the hull and the angry cries of the pirates.

OOC
[SBLOCk]
Doral took 3 points of damage

Spellcraft DC17
[SBLOCK]
The cultist cast Darkness on something from his pouch and then threw the object at you. 
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Is the silence spell Doral cast earlier still in effect, or did the man move outside its range?  My spellcraft check failed.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Is the silence spell Doral cast earlier still in effect, or did the man move outside its range?  My spellcraft check failed.




OOC: Silence is still in effect, but he moved out of it the first round when he put his hand out over the water. I think the map is a little wonky, my grid lines are a bit off.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian barks out ancient words, and the others can feel the magics straining, but the druid swears as he fails to break the spell.

[sblock=actions]Dispel Check vs darkening spell (1d20+7=8) Ouch. [/sblock]

[sblock=resources]HP 45/53
Bolts called (max 7): 1

Spells: Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

Orisons (6, DC 14): Mending, Flare x2, Resistance, Guidance, Create Water
1st level (4+1, DC 15): Magic Fang, Faerie Fire, Longstrider, Sandblast, Obscuring Mist
2nd level (3+1, DC 16): Barkskin x2, Cloudburst, Body of the Sun
3rd level (2+1, DC 17): Call Lightning*, Nature's Favor, Wind Wall
4th level (1+1, DC 18): Ice Storm, Dispel Magic

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level 2x/day[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

SelcSilverhand said:


> OOC: Silence is still in effect, but he moved out of it the first round when he put his hand out over the water...




OOC: Well damn that cheeky bastard.

IC: Doral uses the darkness to his advantage, taking a step back from the pirate that just attacked him.  Since Doral doesn't have a _light_ spell to counteract the darkness, and can't see a target, he casts _whelming burst_ in a cone centered on the man who just attacked him, which will hopefully also catch other enemies.


----------



## Walking Dad

*OOC:*


Can Glaive use his shatter in the general direction the thing the man had thrown (only if there is no chance to affect an ally)? With the target of the spell destroyed, maybe the darkness lifts.


----------



## Dr Simon

"Bloody oath!" mutters Kraken. Blade out in front of him he carefully makes his way to the other side of the ship, or at least, where he remembers it being. He ignores the swaying of the ship as his old sea legs return to him.

[sblock=OOC]
Going to take two move actions at half speed directly eastwards to try to reach the opposite gunwhale. 40 ft. move available in total.

Added a Balance check just in case.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Doh! Using the 3.0 version of Darkness, I see! Gah, must consult sheet...)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can Glaive use his shatter in the general direction the thing the man had thrown (only if there is no chance to affect an ally)? With the target of the spell destroyed, maybe the darkness lifts.












*OOC:*


I'll say yes, you can target the square you think it landed in and try to shatter it.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 38/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

Vile words erupt from Glaive's mouth. They are bad enough that the actually shatter the physical anchor of the darkness spell!

[sblock=ooc]

standard: shatter on Darkness object (no save)
move: ? (depends on success)

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling Blast: 3/3
Gloves of Eldritch Admixture: 3/3
Healing Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Cries on confusion and cursing rise up all around you as the pirates struggle to find targets in the blackness. Midian attempts to unravel the magical effect but the cultists power is too strong for him. Doral blindly unleashes a cone of rippling energy in front of him in hopes of stopping any of his foes from advancing. In the darkness, Glaive's words of the abyss somehow seem to ring louder and more ominously. With a loud CRACK the stone shatters, along with part of the deck, and the darkness dissipates. Kraken no longer stands near your side but rather is standing close to the opposite rail seeking his target. The cultists stands a few feet away, grabbing for the components for another spell!

Edit:
Four of the pirates directly in Dorals cone are stricken by the mental assault. They stagger back, but recover and renew their assault. Coupled with the vertigo field still affecting them, three of the pirates miss as they try to strike him down. The closest one however snarls and swings his curved blade in a deadly arc. It cuts through Doral's defenses and scores a bloody wound on his stomach. Another pirate slashes at Midian and cuts him deeply again. Behind him the captain has worked himself into a rage and is trying to force his way past his crewman to get at the druid.


OOC
[SBLOCK]
I loaned out my flash drive that has my .psd files to update the map. I will get that back and update it soon. It also has the info for beguiler spells, so I will look up the effects for whelming burst and the saves when I get that back too.


Update: Got my drive back, so posting the map add on. Doral took another 8 points of damage and Midian has taken another 6 (36 total so far).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Waiting for a map, really, but hopefully Kraken is in a position where he can charge the caster. Since he can cover 80 ft., distance shouldn't be an issue, but I want a straight line!


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*Map Update*

OOC: Map update


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Is the Manyjaws still active on the spellcaster? I sort of forgot about it, I think. If so, it does 6d6 damage.)

The darkness lifted, Whisper whirls about and hurls a spell to the north! It erupts into a plume of blinding little "firefly" motes of magical force that swirl in a storm around the pirates, blinding and outlining them!

(glitterdust 1 sq north of the center pirate. If I read the grid correctly, its 10' radius should then get all 6 pirates to our north. Will save DC...17, I think, to avoid blindness. Bah, must look at sheet to be sure...)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral will do another whelming burst in a cone shape to catch the four pirates north and west of him.  "This is why I hate being front and center!"


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 38/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

As the captain seems to work himself into a rage Glave hits him with a blast of deep purple energy that clings and hinders him.

[sblock=ooc]

standard: Eldritch blast vs captain (with entangling gloves)
move: -


Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling the Blast: 2/3
Gloves_of_Eldritch_Admixture: 3/3
Healing_Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

"They're all ... too close," Midian grunts, trying to steer clear of pirate blades as his eberron shard glows to recollect magics. He raises his hands, and clouds start to form close to the deck, but at the last moment his movements are interrupted as he catches a glint of a blade and steers clear. The druid swears loudly and holds his ground, trying to see a clear path out of the throng.

Garuk continues to rip into the closest pirate, heedless of the humanoid dialogue. As Doral voices his own concerns, Midian nods and whistles. The ape grunts in response, simian eyes watching for threats to the beguiler.  "Garuk has your back, Doral."

[sblock=ooc]Free action: Handle Garuk, give him the guard command on Doral. He has 10' reach, so I believe he gets an AoO against pirates trying to close on Doral from where he is (there's probably a cover modifier to it, though, if they're moving into the square directly north of Doral). 

Standard: Recalling Ice Storm, trying to cast defensively:

Cast Defensively DC 19 (1d20+11=13)

Big old fail there. 

Garuk full attack:

Full attack vs. pirate: Claw; damage; Claw; damage; bite; damage (1d20+10=15, 1d8+5=10, 1d20+10=15, 1d8+5=12, 1d20+5=21, 1d6+2=7)[/sblock]

[sblock=resources]HP 45/53
Bolts called (max 7): 1

Spells: Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

Orisons (6, DC 14): Mending, Flare x2, Resistance, Guidance, Create Water
1st level (4+1, DC 15): Magic Fang, Faerie Fire, Longstrider, Sandblast, Obscuring Mist
2nd level (3+1, DC 16): Barkskin x2, Cloudburst, Body of the Sun
3rd level (2+1, DC 17): Call Lightning*, Nature's Favor, Wind Wall
4th level (1+1, DC 18): Ice Storm, Dispel Magic

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level 2x/day (used 1x)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken only has one thing in his sights; the enemy spellcaster. He charges.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"I promise I'll buy your friend the finest meal and ale possible if he can keep these scum from using me as a pin cushion!"


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: I'm going to be away from next Wednesday (17th) until the 29th, and connection may be patchy until then as well. NPC Kraken as needed - he'll keep attacking the spellcaster until he's down, then go for the berserker.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Whispers burst of glowing dust sends the crew into a panic. They cry out and rub their eyes as some struggle to escape and others try to rally their allies to their aid. The captain alone seems unaffected by it. He shouts at his crew, cussing them out with vile words. Abruptly his cursing changes to a cry of surprise as Glaives bolt of vile energy strikes his chest. From the impact, dozens of blackened tendrils stretch outward and grip at the railing, the mast, and the crates on the deck. He struggles and begins to cut his way free of the entangling strands. With the pirates distracted, Whisper redirects the whirling motes of teeth back towards the cultist facing Kraken on the far side of the ship. 
Garuk lashes out at the nearest pirate and pummels him badly. The pirate in turn slashes at the ape but in his weakened state he cannot connect. Midian works to cast a spell but the rolling deck and excitement of battle prove to be too much of a distraction. Doral meanwhile unleashes another blast of energy which drops two of the blinded pirates to the deck unconscious. 
Across the deck, Kraken charges the cultist and tries to smash him with his club.  To his surprise the blow glances off something hard beneath the robe. The cloth hooks on one of the dragons teeth and tears a hole, revealing the glint of metal armor. The skeletal arm of the cultist lashes out and grips Kraken by the throat! Tendrils of dark energy emanate from the bones and spread around his face. They slide up his nose, through his open mouth, in his ears, and eyes. Choking on the invasive force, he releases the club with one hand and reaches up to tear the things foul grip from his throat. He shakes his head to clear his head of the evil spell before unleashing a bellowing roar and charging back into the fight again! 

The deck heaves again underfoot and the ship breaks free of the dock. A hard thump shakes the ship! 

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Cultist reached out and 
Touch Attack (1d20+6=26) on Kraken. Luckily it wasn't a spell with a damage component!
However, I seem to have some luck with the dice today. I rolled for Kraken since he said he'd be gone for a bit.
Kraken Fort Save (1d20+9=29)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"This cannot be good."  Doral catches his balance, then fires a volley from his _wand of magic missiles_ and targets the cultist.


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Sorry...could we get a map update for this new round? Or has no one moved yet from the last one? I'm a little confused about init order and such. )


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC - Will do, I'll update it tonight after work. Init order is whatever order people post in.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

OOC - Updated Map


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Realizing his magics will be of little use while he's surrounded, Midian decides it's time to shift to a more physical tactic. His form melts and twists, until he growls out his displeasure from his returned dinosaur form.

Garuk continues his assualt on the closer pirate, though having his attention split as he looks to guard Doral seems to reduce his efficacy.









*OOC:*


Midian standard action: Wild shape to Deinonychus. Heals 7 HP. Are all the pirates around him blinded? I might try moving him if they are, since it's unlikely the AoO will hit (or can blinded folks even make them?)

Garuk: Full attack vs. pirate: Claw; damage; Claw; damage; bite; damage (1d20+10=13, 1d8+5=7, 1d20+10=17, 1d8+5=7, 1d20+5=7, 1d6+2=4)







[sblock=resources]HP 52/53
Bolts called (max 7): 1
Wild shape remaining: 2/3

Spells: Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

Orisons (6, DC 14): Mending, Flare x2, Resistance, Guidance, Create Water
1st level (4+1, DC 15): Magic Fang, Faerie Fire, Longstrider, Sandblast, Obscuring Mist
2nd level (3+1, DC 16): Barkskin x2, Cloudburst, Body of the Sun
3rd level (2+1, DC 17): Call Lightning*, Nature's Favor, Wind Wall
4th level (1+1, DC 18): Ice Storm, Dispel Magic

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level 2x/day (used 1x)[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon

Shaking off the effects of the spell, Kraken feels a surge of anger rise through him, as he deftly carves at the spellcaster with his falchion.

[sblock=OOC]
Spending an action point to gain an extra attack. Full attack on spellcaster at +9/+9/+4
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 38/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

Unable to swing his namesake at this close range, Glaive draws his icy shortsword and attacks the cultist who moved next to him.

[sblock=ooc]

move: draw shortsword
standard: attack adjacent cultist.

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling the Blast: 2/3
Gloves_of_Eldritch_Admixture: 3/3
Healing_Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Sorry! Just need to know if that dude to the east of Whisper is a pirate or ally. )


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Think that's Doral's ape.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Midian's ape. But if the DM and party wants to give a powerful animal follower to my beguiler, I won't complain.


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper checks the storm of ripping, tearing force that wheels around the enemy spellcaster before she acts. If the spell is still going strong, she sends a packet of force blasts into the nearest pirate.

But if that spell is weakening and ending, she renews its force with a furious incantation!

(Basically recast Manyjaws if it's ending (3 round duration, and I lost track ), or Magic Missile the nearest pirate if it's not. 4d4+4 damage.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The cultist ducks the first blow Kraken strikes at him with, but the second catches him in the shoulder as he rises up again. The man staggers backwards as Doral's blast of energy strikes him. To make matters worse, Whispers cloud of snapping fangs envelopes him once again. 
Midian shifts forms into a snarling, frenzied raptor that tears into the nearest pirate. The man shrieks in pain and swings blindly but fails to connect. Glaive and Garuk make short work of the already injured pirate before them. 
As the group turns to finish off the remaining pirates the boat shakes hard one last time. Suddenly a massive, white form rises up over the railing on the starboard side. Everything seems to stop as you turn to stare upwards at the monolithic form towering over the ship. The water sluices from it revealing a massive crab claw. Its tips snap together with a sound like an explosion just before it slams downward next to Kraken. The boat shifts downward as the behemoth levers the bulk of its body upwards. The head and shell of a giant crab shows over the edge of the deck. A second massive pincher claw appears over the railing on the far side of the shell. The creature is nearly a third the size of the ship! Something is very wrong about the creature though. No flesh shows at its joints and its eyes glow like red flames from the tips of its eyestalks. It's horrible multijointed jaw opens wide to emit a keening, chittering sound.
The cultist emerges briefly from the cloud of fangs. His bleeding, chewed up face grins at Kraken long enough to say, "Behold your death, the Horror of the Black Depths. It is free now. Join it in undeath." Stumbling backwards, the cultist topples backwards over the rail to fall into the churning water below.


----------



## Walking Dad

*OOC:*


Is there still a pirate adjacent to Glaive? Fluff says one had fallen. Is this another one?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is there still a pirate adjacent to Glaive? Fluff says one had fallen. Is this another one?












*OOC:*



One adjacent on a diagonal, 2 others at 10'


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral shifts his feet, takes a step back, and holds onto the railing for balance.  "Is that creature undead perhaps, or a hellspawn?  Either way it does not seem natural and I do hope magic is effective.  Since retreat no longer seems an option for most of you, I suggest you start fighting as if your lives depended upon the result."  Doral casts a spell, causing a swirl of colors to flow from his body, into his hand and blast at the creature's eye stalks.  Doral disappears from sight.

OOC: Casting _blinding color surge_, which may blind the creature for one round and allows the beguiler to become invisible at the same time.


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 38/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

With enemies still to close, Glaive continuous to use the icy shortsword.

[sblock=ooc]

standard: attack adjacent cultist.

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling the Blast: 2/3
Gloves_of_Eldritch_Admixture: 3/3
Healing_Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*OOC:*


The two pirates to the north of Midian are blinded, correct? Only the one to his right has sight?  Debating provoking some AoO, but probably won't if none of the pirates have a miss chance.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken turns and looks up at the dripping carapace looming above him.

"Flamin' marvellous," he mutters drily. "I didn't want to live forever anyway."
Uttering a feral yell he leaps at the crab-thing with his falchion aloft. Like a thing possessed he hurls himself at the monster, slashing at it again, and again... and again

[sblock=OOC]
Entering frenzy. Str-> 18, AC -> 17, Reflex -> +5
Also, spending another action point to gain a bonus attack, so _three_ attacks at maximum attack bonus, plus one secondary.

I don't reckon that fourth attack hits, so I didn't roll damage. Third attack is a roll of 18, a threat with a falchion. Potentially 42 damage, assuming the bugger doesn't have DR!

APs left = 9
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The two pirates to the north of Midian are blinded, correct? Only the one to his right has sight?  Debating provoking some AoO, but probably won't if none of the pirates have a miss chance.












*OOC:*



The pirate farthest away towards the top of the map is the captain and isn't blinded, just entangled.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

ooc - I should have an update done tonight


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Like a possessed madman, Kraken rushes the immense beast with sword upraised! Hair flying back from his head, he leaps into the air and cuts a deep gouge in the beasts hard armor. Two more attacks split the shell of the creature and reveals the rotted interior of the beast. As he readies his fourth attack a gush of vitreous fluid pours over him and causes his blow to miss. The creature, up to this point attempting to grip the side of the ship and survey the prey below it, seems to notice the small human smashing apart its shell. Reaching down with immense claws, it snips twice at him. Ducking the first claw, Kraken backs into the second one and feels horrific pain as the pinchers close over his body. They squeeze experimentally, fracturing a rib. With his arms pinned he is helpless as the creature lifts him up to eye level. 

With a roar of frenzied anger, the captain tears free of the eldritch tentacles and charges forward. The pirate standing in his way is shoved aside as the captain forces past him. The unfortunate pirate hits the railing and tumbles over the side. There is a flash of gray fins and the man never resurfaces.
The captain continues his furious charge towards the man-dinosaur before him. Raising his weapon high, he strikes at Midian! The heavy axe slams down onto Midian's chest and leaves behind a terrible wound.

Glaive's blade cuts deeply into the man in front of him dropping him to the deck from multiple injuries, though he continues to live. Whisper redirects her jaws of force to attack the shell of the creature while Doral also sends a blast of energy at its eyestalks to attempt to stun it. The creature sways unsteadily on the deck as the colors fade from Doral's body and he vanishes.

OOC
[SBLOCK]
Kraken is grappled and can attempt to break out or attack it with a light or natural weapon. The captain is now adjacent to Midian. I will get an update map up for you tomorrow, ran out of time tonight.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad

*OOC:*


Will wait for a map. Is anyone adjacent to Glaive who could do AoOs?


----------



## jkason

*OOC:*


ARGH. I thought I'd already updated for the round once I found out Midian would only be drawing AoO from blinded enemies. Too late for that now, blech. Alrighty, time for dino-slashing...







The dinosaur Midian roars at the attack, and launches a flurry of his own while Garuk continues his attempts to rend the nearest pirates to pieces. Neither is especially successful...









*OOC:*


Midian attack: Talon;damage;claw;damage;claw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+8=27, 1d8+4=12, 1d20+3=18, 1d3+2=5, 1d20+3=18, 1d3+2=4, 1d20+3=16, 2d4+2=8)

Garuk attacks (take 5' step if he has to to reach (10') another pirate:
Claw;damage;claw;damage;bite;damage (1d20+10=13, 1d8+5=6, 1d20+10=13, 1d8+5=10, 1d20+5=16, 1d6+2=5)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Map Update


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - You have total concealment from blind foes...they can't AoO you.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral is going to position himself in the space between the sea monster fight and the pirate melee.  Then he will cast _whelming burst_ on the two remaining pirates, taking care to hit them and to avoid striking his comrades.

OOC: I didn't see the captain depicted on your map.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Deuce Traveler said:


> Doral is going to position himself in the space between the sea monster fight and the pirate melee.  Then he will cast _whelming burst_ on the two remaining pirates, taking care to hit them and to avoid striking his comrades.
> 
> OOC: I didn't see the captain depicted on your map.












*OOC:*


I forgot to give him a unique character picture. He's the one farthest north. I'll switch him out for the next round (if he survives that long!


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 38/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

Even as the sword proofed to be fairly effective, Glaive is gald to swing his eldritch glaive again.

[sblock=ooc]

attack last non-captain in reach

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling the Blast: 2/3
Gloves_of_Eldritch_Admixture: 3/3
Healing_Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - You have total concealment from blind foes...they can't AoO you.)












*OOC:*


Ah, I didn't realize they couldn't swing at all. All the more fubar on my part for dropping the ball on my post until Midian got himself good and cornered. 

Actually, looking at the map, I think that's Glaive behind Midian, yes? Looks like adding a 5' step for Midian (swinging to the east of the captain) might be a good idea. If I can do that, Selc, I'd like to, opening him up to Glaive / flanking next round.


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken's falchion drops to the deck of the ship.

"Now I've got you!" he says with a grin (or is it a grimace of pain?). Reaching down as best he can with his pinned arms he draws his dagger and stabs upwards into the pincer.

[sblock=OOC]
Free action - drop flachion
Move action - draw dagger
Standard action - Smite attack (+4 attack, +3 damage) vs crab with dagger.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - I went and looked at my sheet, and was horrified to see I hadn't picked spells after all this time. I think I was waiting for the Pathfinder shift, and wasn't expecting more combat. Anyway, I fixed up Whisper for Level 7 in 3.5...with the caveat that some changes will be made on upgrading to Pathfinder. )

Barely cognizant of the chaos around her on the ship's deck, Whisper's attention is fully occupied by the giant crab, and Kraken fighting valiantly in its grip. He was doomed, of course. The idea filled her ears with white noise, and she felt as if she were going to stumble, her limbs suddenly going limp. 

_Why fight?_ an inner voice whispered. _You've done your part. The dragon is destroyed. The cult shattered. What's left of these people you've traveled with will weaken the monster as it slaughters them. It won't heal. You've accomplished all that must be done. You can go now. Just slip back into the longboat and row back with a story of how they died heroically saving you._

Revulsion twisted in her gut. Had she ever been that creature? _No. We can win this. We WILL win this!_

She refocused to find herself striding forward towards the immense crab. Her attention focused on Kraken. He was human. His body was not like hers. It resisted change. "Kraken!" Whisper shouted. "Don't fight me!"

And she cast a spell...shaping magic into something new, discovering it as she built it in a rush of creative inspiration. A transmutation simple, but subtle in its power. Would it be enough?

Kraken feels the magic grip him and sink into his body. The imperative it communicates is elemental; primal. Grow. Though he senses he can try to fight it, he also realizes that being bigger might be handy against this gigantic crustacean!

(Casting Enlarge Person on the Krakster! +2 Strength, -2 Dex, -1 AC, and +4 to thy grapple checks. Oh, and reach. Enjoy.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The captains roar of pain reaches above the sound of the giant crab demolishing the ship. Midian's dinosaur form tears into the captain though he manages to block the final bite by deflecting it with the flat of his axe. The signature weapon of the hell-bred warlock cuts through the air leaving a sickly green haze in its wake as it slices into the last crewman. Coupled with Doral's final blast of energy the man drops his sword and slumps to the deck.
Kraken digs his dagger deep into the joint between the claws even as the squeeze tighter around his body. He can feel the blade digging into the ligaments holding the claw together. The monstrous crab seems to react and begins to squeeze the man. His face and neck turn red as blood is forced away from his internals. Just as it looks as if he would pop from the pressure Whisper completes her spell and infuses Kraken with arcane power. His muscles surge with new strength and his body expands to contain the newly growing muscle. Gripping the claws on either side with his hands he strains and forces them apart just enough to take another breath. The crab tries to squeeze him again but Kraken's amazing strength holds the claw at bay. Its other claw flails about on the deck smashing through the deck and siding as if it were twigs. Its back legs likewise scratch terrible gouges in the side of the ship. The entire vessel has begun a slight but noticeable list.
The captain meanwhile is staggering on his feet from the painful wounds he has received. His clothes are shredded and blood covers his chest  and belly, but still he fights on. He swings twice at Midian, his first swing cutting him deeply into the breastbone. Midian wrenches free just in time to avoid a followup chop. 











*OOC:*



Midian takes another 12 points of damage.

Kraken beat the crabs grapple check when it tried to crush him! Go go enlarge person.
Kraken Opposed Grapple (1d20+16=35) 
Grapple check vs Kraken (1d20+25=32)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Normally I would admire tenacity, but I think we have had quite enough of the captain," Doral states as he fires a volley at the sailor from his _wand of magic missiles_.


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Is my Manyjaws spell expired yet? It's hard for me to keep track. They last 3 rounds each...)

"Agreed."

Whisper directs a blast of her own towards the captain, focusing the magic through the crystal they found to increase it's power dramatically!

(Magic Missile...using the Empower shard!)

(+50% is +5, for a total of 16 points.)


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 38/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

Glaive's namesake hisses through the air again, this time at the captain.

[sblock=ooc]

attack the captain.

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling the Blast: 2/3
Gloves_of_Eldritch_Admixture: 3/3
Healing_Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*OOC:*


Holding off to see if all that ganging up did the captain in, as that'll change my plans and I'll probably lightning bolt the crab, instead. 

BTW, I updated my HP below for this second attack, but I don't think you actually listed the damage Midian took from the first one?







[sblock=resources]HP 40/53
Bolts called (max 7): 1
Wild shape remaining: 2/3

Spells: Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

Orisons (6, DC 14): Mending, Flare x2, Resistance, Guidance, Create Water
1st level (4+1, DC 15): Magic Fang, Faerie Fire, Longstrider, Sandblast, Obscuring Mist
2nd level (3+1, DC 16): Barkskin x2, Cloudburst, Body of the Sun
3rd level (2+1, DC 17): Call Lightning*, Nature's Favor, Wind Wall
4th level (1+1, DC 18): Ice Storm, Dispel Magic

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level 2x/day (used 1x)[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Holding off to see if all that ganging up did the captain in, as that'll change my plans and I'll probably lightning bolt the crab, instead.
> 
> BTW, I updated my HP below for this second attack, but I don't think you actually listed the damage Midian took from the first one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [sblock=resources]HP 40/53
> Bolts called (max 7): 1
> Wild shape remaining: 2/3
> 
> Spells: Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell
> 
> Orisons (6, DC 14): Mending, Flare x2, Resistance, Guidance, Create Water
> 1st level (4+1, DC 15): Magic Fang, Faerie Fire, Longstrider, Sandblast, Obscuring Mist
> 2nd level (3+1, DC 16): Barkskin x2, Cloudburst, Body of the Sun
> 3rd level (2+1, DC 17): Call Lightning*, Nature's Favor, Wind Wall
> 4th level (1+1, DC 18): Ice Storm, Dispel Magic
> 
> * attuned to empowered spell shard
> ** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level 2x/day (used 1x)[/sblock]




OOC
[SBLOCK]
I made a mistake on the first attack. I forgot Midian gets the natural armor and dex bonus of the dino so the captain would have missed the first attack


The captain is down after those last three attacks so you can blast the crab
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Dr Simon

Kraken laughs at his new size, steps back, flips the dagger in his hand and deftly moves in to slash at the giant crab.

[sblock=OOC]
5 ft. step away from crab, allowing for his new 10 ft. range.
Frenzy attack on crab. I'm assuming the dagger increases in size to base damage 1d6.
Using Raging Luck action point to gain one extra attack, too.

Edit: Bleah, misread the effects of Enlarge Person and raised Str bonus by +2, not Str. Please subtract 1 from all of those rolls.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*OOC:*


ARGH! Okay, I know for a fact that I rolled Midian and Garuk's attacks, and I swore I posted, but obviously the post isn't here, and every time I try to search for rolls on IC, the site craps out on me.

Is anyone else able to get roll searching to work on there? If so, I'd appreciate the help. They weren't amazing rolls; I just want to make sure there's not still a way to get their links before I re-roll. Would have rolled under Midian Rightson and Garuk.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: If it's any help, the last rolling links I could see from you are from 21 Sept.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Is my Manyjaws spell expired yet? It's hard for me to keep track. They last 3 rounds each...)












*OOC:*



I had to hunt around, but I think it ends at the end of this turn. You cast it at the start of the round that killed the cultist leader. Next round you cast enlarge person to break the grapple. Then this round you cast magic missile.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*









*OOC:*


Okay, finally got IC's search to work for me. Whew.







His opponent fallen, the dinosaur that is Midian roars, a sound echoed by the stormy clouds above, which roil and rumble in response. With a blinding flash, a bolt of lightning issues forth, grounding itself through the undead crab.

Meanwhile, all close threats to Doral removed, Garuk chooses to launch himself at the only remaining enemy that might threaten the human his druid has given him to protect. He arcs across the deck, slashing for any exposed bit of undead flesh between the crab's armor plates.

[sblock=actions]Midian. Standard: Call another bolt.

Empowered lightning bolt damage (+50%), DC 17 reflex half (3d10=21)

With empowered, 31 damage, reflex save for half.

Garuk: Charge attack. He has 10' reach, so stopping that far off to hopefully avoid reach from the crab:

Charge attack crab. (1d20+12=15, 1d8+5=11)
[/sblock]

[sblock=resources]HP 40/53
Bolts called (max 7): 2
Wild shape remaining: 2/3

Spells: Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

Orisons (6, DC 14): Mending, Flare x2, Resistance, Guidance, Create Water
1st level (4+1, DC 15): Magic Fang, Faerie Fire, Longstrider, Sandblast, Obscuring Mist
2nd level (3+1, DC 16): Barkskin x2, Cloudburst, Body of the Sun
3rd level (2+1, DC 17): Call Lightning*, Nature's Favor, Wind Wall
4th level (1+1, DC 18): Ice Storm, Dispel Magic

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level 2x/day (used 1x)[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Blood arcs through the air as Glaive's blade carves across the captains chest. As he reels backwards two volleys of magic missiles from Whisper and Doral slam into him. Battered and broken, his greataxe drops from senseless fingers and he falls heavily to the deck. 
Kraken attacks like a whirlwind on the immense crab. His blade carves through tough chitin exposing the creatures rotted innards. Black and green slime pour over him in a torrent, but he carves on. It waves its one remaining functional claw in the air and prepares to slam it down onto the barbarians head with the sky opens up and a great spear of lightning touches the upraised claw tip. There are a series of loud popping noises as superheated liquids burst the crabs exoskeleton. Fountains of slime spray the deck as the creature crashes to the deck, then slides overboard.

Looking around, you cannot see any other moving forms. A few pirates remain unconscious at your feet from Doral's spells. The ship lists slightly despite losing the crabs weight. The ship is likely slowly taking on water but it will take some time to sink fully.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

As the large undead monstrosity falls back below the water, Midian's reptilian flesh melts and shifts until he's once again in his human form. He looks about the deck at the wreckage and the bodies, then to his companions. 

"Well, that was certainly exciting. Not sure I'll be able to stomach shellfish for quite some time. Shall we finish scuttling this thing and get home?" he asks with forced levity. The clouds rumble again, as if commenting on their own readiness to let loose more destruction.

[sblock=actions]Wild shape back to human, heal level (7) points.[/sblock]

[sblock=resources]HP 47/53
Bolts called (max 7): 2
Wild shape remaining: 2/3

Spells: Magical Feats: Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

Orisons (6, DC 14): Mending, Flare x2, Resistance, Guidance, Create Water
1st level (4+1, DC 15): Magic Fang, Faerie Fire, Longstrider, Sandblast, Obscuring Mist
2nd level (3+1, DC 16): Barkskin x2, Cloudburst, Body of the Sun
3rd level (2+1, DC 17): Call Lightning*, Nature's Favor, Wind Wall
4th level (1+1, DC 18): Ice Storm, Dispel Magic

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level 2x/day (used 1x)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

"Was that really the last of the enemy or are we missing some beast?  Perhaps some of us should be on the look out while the rest loot for valuables.  Once done, then I do agree we should scuttle the ship and leave."  Doral nods in agreement with Midian before putting on his goggles, casting detect magic, and making a quick search of the nearby bodies and cabin.


----------



## Shayuri

"They only ever mentioned one beast," Whisper murmurs, "But there's still that group that was sent to ambush us...unless this was it."

She shakes her head. "They must have records on board...they'd have tried to salvage as much of the operation as they could. We need to search the ship, and quickly before it takes on too much water. Documents will be proof...and may reveal other operations elsewhere."


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 38/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

Glaive focuses his concentration inwards, letting his cursed flesh knit itself.

[sblock=ooc]

use Devil's Stamina feat. Regain 15 HP through the next 5 rds.

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 0/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling the Blast: 2/3
Gloves_of_Eldritch_Admixture: 3/3
Healing_Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian nods at the suggestions to do a quick search. He sets Garuk to stay above and yowl if he spots trouble, then joins the others in making as quick a survey of the ship as they can.









*OOC:*


Giving Garuk the Guard command. Midian doesn't have Search, but he does have a +11 to his spot if that helps...


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*OOC:*



I sent my flash drive through the washing machine.. again. It didn't survive this time. I'll get a loot update and wrap up the return to the ship here shortly, I'll have to wait till I'm at home and can get to my backup. Start thinking about updating to pathfinder characters, 8th level! After the wrap up we'll work out any rules questions about converting characters.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*OOC:*



Don't forget you have the unconscious pirates to deal with. Let me know what you want to do with them.


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - Whisper would like to interrogate them to see if they have any knowledge of other cult activities, as well as for more details about what was being attempted here. Oh, and if there were any other ways off the island.)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

The group splits up to begin searching the ship. Doral checks over the bodies on the upper deck and finds at least three pirates still alive. Glaive sets about securing them with ropes and moving them back to the longboat. Midian finds an elevated position to look around the ship. The waters around it are now teeming with reef sharks drawn by the scent of blood in the water. The bulk of the giant crab is still visible off the starboard side. Doral searches the upper deck and sets aside a number of weapons, rings, trinkets, and other valuables from the bodies of the crewmen. He heads below with Kraken to make sure there are no more surprises waiting below. Being familiar with the basic layout of ships, Kraken leads the way to the captains quarters. The door to it and a side room for guests stand open. Searching both rooms reveals numerous documents, charts, maps, and ledgers no doubt containing plenty of useful information. Everything is quickly snapped up along with the footlockers from both rooms. Nearby is a heavily chained door made of stout wood. Krakens sword is ill suited to chopping through the thick material but a quick search of the captains body comes up with a heavy iron key that fits the lock. There are several clicks when the key is turned as various spring loaded traps have their safeties set. Once inside the room you can see why it was so heavily protected. Three darkwood chests sit chained to the floor. Prying open the first one reveals a massive collection of gold jewelry, gems, and goblets. The second chest is piled high with coins. The last chest contains the finest silks and delicate looking statues. 
Working quickly, the group moves the chests, looted goods, and the three unconscious pirates to the longboat. A search of the lower levels is attempted but the rapidly rising water causes issues. Recognizing the danger, Kraken urges you all to leave immediately before you're pulled under along with the ship. Shortly after you depart, the ship settles on the bottom of the harbor more or less upright. Only its masts protrude from the water.

The return to your own ship is uneventful though Midian had to drive off some of the larger sharks that approached your boat. The crew cheers at your return and eagerly press you for word on the attack. The three pirates are taken below and chained up to await your questioning. Your chests are moved to your rooms for now, though the captain offers use of his armory for storing the weapons as only himself, the first officer, and the quartermaster has access to it. You take some time to relax, have a meal, and tend to your wounds before going to revive the prisoners. They spit at you, call you cowards, and demand you face them one on one. All three of them are heavily muscled, scarred, and tattooed. You try to talk them into giving you what you want as peacefully as you can, but it takes a few cuffs to the side of the head and threats of keelhauling them before they start to talk. They tell you that a group of captains had been hired by a group calling themselves the Servents of Flame and Shadow. The work had been easy, mostly ferrying supplies to the island, building the docks, hauling gear inland, and sinking any ships that tried to make landfall nearby. The cultists worked with the undead. They used them heavily for guarding the work parties and supply trains. The pirates knew that they were taking slaves to some mine but that is the extent of their knowledge of their activities. A day ago the survivors of your attack reached the ship and they were preparing to leave the island when you attacked again. The only cultist who survived was Ucarin, the one who controlled the Horror of the Black Depths. His master was Kresh, a singularly evil man who had removed his own face to graft the skull of a fearsome beast. All of the pirates feared him due to his tendancy to kill any of the lower ranked men who angered him and reanimating them for his use. 
The documents you took tell you more about their operations but leave a lot of questions unanswered. The captain kept a detailed log of where the ship went, sightings of other ships, attacks, damage taken, and supplies used. From what you can tell they would regularly make trips to other populated islands to pick up supplies. Sometimes these were goods and sometimes they were slaves. You can't determine a base of operations from these details, it looks like the cultists used agents in multiple cities to get what they needed. There is only a little information in Ucarin's cabin, only a single letter written by Kresh to him. It details why the mine site was so important to them. According to him, the island was once a terrible battlefield long ago. Dragons fought demons against the backdrop of an active volcano. One of the mightiest dragons fought an army of demons on the slopes there. When the volcano erupted it covered dragons and demons alike, burying them beneath tons of ash and stone. Many of the demons became trapped, but still alive in a sense. Unable to move their bodies, they sent their essence questing outwards to find an escape or creature to possess. Nearly all of them were drawn to the Khyber shards like metal filings are drawn to the magnet. Once there their essence was trapped and the bodies died. The crystals don't show any outward signs of contamination of demonic spirits. However when a crafter attempted to bind a spirit to the shard they discovered that something was already present in the crystals. A skilled artificer can construct a means of tapping into the demons power to use it for their own end. However if the shard is damaged the essence is released and can attempt to possess a new host. Kresh spoke of massive crystal deposits that contain the entombed essences of "demonic generals whose powers are like that of a god". His plan was to use those essences to reanimate the body of the great dragon. It would be an abomination to the scaley kind. With the strength of the great wyrm, the benefits and immunities of undeath, and all the powers of a demon lord it would be unstoppable. Nearly so, as it turned out. You cannot imagine the kind of destruction it might have caused if it hadn't still been mostly entombed in the stone.

The rest of the trip back to Cliffscrape is calm. The wind remains fair and you are able to make good time. Upon your return Creidan, the House Tharask local manager, meets you at the docks to greet you and invite you back to hear your tales. Johan and Seria bid you farewell, having decided to go their seperate ways. Johan heads north, chasing rumors of an order of paladins bringing relief to some villages that had been raided. Seria catches a caravan headed for the city of Sharn, via the long road.


----------



## jkason

*Midian Rightson, human druid*

Midian found himself brooding on the voyage back, often on deck watching the waves as if there was some secret within them that he alone might discover. Garuk tended to stay close to the druid, unnerved by the ship and the absence of any visible land, an agitation which grew as the party entered civilization, where there was land, but no trees.

Eventually, when their report is made and Johan and Seria express their desires, Midian wishes his departing school friends a good journey, and then realizes there is one more goodbye he must make. He wanders outside of town, to the closest forested area, Garuk loping along behind him. 

"You have been a fierce and loyal companion, Garuk, and I suspect I would not have survived on more than one occasion but for your strength.

"But you were also at great risk yourself, and suffered many grievous wounds aiding me. You were lucky; the seaborne companion I called while journeying to the island was not. And unlike the creatures I can summon through temporary means, your death would be a true one.

"You must go, my friend. I probably should have left you on the island, but even without the cult I could not bring myself to leave you in the proximity of those demon-shards. There are more men here, but the forests here should be safer, I think."

The ape listens attentively. Even if it cannot fully understand the language, it seems to recognize the meaning. Midian lays his hand on the large ape's shoulder and reaches out with his mind, unraveling the soul-bond he had fashioned when he called Garuk. 

Garuk shakes his head and backs away several steps, as if suddenly confused. He looks around at the sun filtering through the trees, takes a tentative taste of a nearby bug, and seems almost oblivious to Midian. Then, he turns and bows before the druid, and the young man smiles as the ape lopes off into the wilderness. 

He wanders back to the docks, looking out across the waves as he did on the journey home. Home. With all their traveling, the sea almost seems as much a home to him as the land. He can't bring himself to call another animal to serve him, but Midian feels it now, the unraveled threads of his animal bond beginning to knit to another source of aid...









*OOC:*


A bunch of fluff to cover the fact that PF Midian will have the domain nature bond. Since we already have a tempest cleric, I think Oceans might be an interesting choice...


----------



## Dr Simon

As the spell and the frenzy wear off, Kraken drops wearily to his knees, and participates in the looting of the ship in something of a daze. Was this truly the end to it? No more deadfellas, no more _wulgaru_, no more killing? He insists later on being put ashore at his old village, where he tells the villagers all that he has learnt and then, reluctantly, bids them farewell. Although the island has been like a home to him, in his heart of hearts he has always been looking to leave it, although with trepidation now that the time has eventually arrived.

On the sea voyage, Kraken reacquaints himself with the workings of a sea-going ship, and on arrival in Cliffport he wanders away as if in a dream. When the other next see him, he is clean shaven and his wild hair has been trimmed. Although he looks more civilised he still wears some of his shell jewellry and carries his functional-looking sword. His face and arms are more tanned and weatherbeaten than most of the cityfolk.

"Didn't seem quite right being 'Kraken Driftwood' in the big city, eh?" he says. "Thom. That's what my name was. Thom Buchanan, cabin boy. Been a fair few years since I used _that_ name. Feels kind of dusty, eh?"


----------



## Walking Dad

AC 21 (T13, FF18), HP 60/60, F +5,R+5,W+5
Eldritch blast: +7/+8, 4d6 damage
Short Sword +1, Icy +8, 1d6+3+1d6 ice on command

Glaive keeps quite and for himself the entire journey. The situation on board would not become better with anyone accidentally see his true face.
At last as Kraken, or Thom, speaks up in Cliffport he says:
"I will stay with Glaive. May not be right for a big city, but this is who I am now.

[sblock=ooc]

Glaive

active invocations: See the Unseen, Entropic Warding, DR 2 / cold iron
at-will: Blast, Glaive (+1d6 acid with shard focus), Detect Magic, Teleport, Shatter
Devil's Favor: 3/3 (+2 bonus on attack, save, or check)
Devil's Stamina: 1/1 (fast healing 3 for 5 rounds)
Bracers of Entangling the Blast: 3/3
Gloves_of_Eldritch_Admixture: 3/3
Healing_Belt: 3/3
Wand (lesser vigor): 37/50
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri

Whisper seems pensive on the return voyage. She splits her time between gazing out over the sea from the railing of the deck, and in her cabin where a sharp ear can hear her conversing with her familiar...or perhaps just muttering to herself. She takes the papers they found regarding the cult, and the ships, and pores through them over and over, looking for hidden meanings. 

On arriving at the shore she oversees the transfer of the prisoners to the local authorities and goes with Creidan to make her, rather exhaustive, report.

(OOC - I'm torn with Whisper...I could go with either an Arcane Bloodline sorceror, or perhaps even an Aberrant Bloodline (reflecting her doppelganger nature), but more and more I wonder if Whisper in Pathfinder might more properly be a wizard. I say this especially because a Beguiler and a Warlock are both almost certainly Sorcerers in Pathfinder. And Whisper's 'style' is that kind of thoughtful, heavy-on-planning type that I associate more with wizards than with sorcerers. ... Or she could be a Witch. Hmm!)

(Anyway, if I were converting a warlock, I'd make a sorcerer of a bloodline appropriate to the warlock's theme. That is, an infernal type warlock could be an infernal or abyssal sorcerer. On the other hand...looking at their bloodline powers, neither seems to fit Glaive. You might confer with Dr Simon and see if you can agree on a "variant" bloodline. 1st level ability is a magical blast, on par with other 1st level 'blast' abilities (ie - 1d6+1/2 lvl dmg, 30' range, up to 3+cha mod per day times) that stands in for Eldritch Blast, and the 3rd level ability is the power to manifest a weapon of your choice that strikes as a magic weapon. Then as you level you can add upgrades to it. There are other classes that get this kind of weapon advancement that we can steal the progression from.)

(Beguiler could be one of several sorcerer bloodlines...there are a few that enhance charm/illusion spells. Fey is an obvious possibility, but far from the only one.)


----------



## Dr Simon

Shayuri said:


> You might confer with Dr Simon and see if you can agree on a "variant" bloodline.




OOC: Surprising it may seem, but I'm not the DM of this one!  Although as a suggestion for non-core classes I would say stick with them, just rejigging skills and HD to fit PF.


----------



## Shayuri

(*slaps head* I'm sorry Selc...I'm in so many of Simon's games, I got mixed up. How embarrassing! His idea for warlocks isn't bad though...though I am not sure if it would work for Beguilers...it might though. Both of those classes are already pretty "strong" compared to core classes like sorcerers, so they could compete well enough with the Pathfinder system's 'beefing' of core classes...)


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*OOC:*



A friend of mine said he picked up a book that had PF conversions for a lot of non-core classes like warlock and artificer. I should be able to get that tonight. I think modding them to the PF rules would work pretty good rather than a class change. Keep the blast ability the way it is and change all the invocations that modify the blast to be 3+ability mod/day sort of thing like what they do for most class abilities. The weapon one could be minute/level like some of the armor or paladin weapon enchantments. He'd have d6 caster HP and 2+int/level for skill points (like wiz and sorc). 


Beguiler looks like it won't need much of anything for converting. It already has a d6 hp. The abilities don't look too out of whack (except the 20th level one! but I won't have to worry about that one for about about 8 years at our rate of play  )

Let me know what you want to do, I'm pretty flexible on it all. I'll let you know what I find from that conversion book tonight.


Edit - Also, the treasure split for everyone will work out to be 10,000gp per person. This is a large trade city so you should be able to pick up anything you need here.


----------



## Walking Dad

[sblock=OOC]This is hard for me, but as I said, I have currently enough with Pathfinder and 3.5. To much games with the rules to long.
With HolyMan, who DMed most of my Pathfinder games, gone, this seems like a good time for a break. This was a great adventure and I thank everyone very much that I could be a part of it.
Sorry I'm writing this here and not in the OOC thread, but I wanted it not to be missed.
Happy gaming, you were a great group [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Doral Kinsman takes a long look at Thom and smiles.  "I am pretty good at disguises, but I admit the change made me lost for words.  This excursion with this group of ours has been profitable for me.  I will also stay, at least until the money stops."

OOC: Ok, I'm not the greatest on character creation in complex RPGs like 3.5 and Pathfinder.  I'll keep Doral as a Beguiler if I can and simply adjust the character sheet as needed.  Will the Beguiler spells still translate fine to Pathfinder or will they need adjustment, too?  Walking Dad, sorry to see you go.


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - I feel like the Beguiler might need some conversion...not the least of which its spell list. It has a lot of spells unique to 3.5...and doesn't take advantage of any of Pathfinder's unique spells. I'm thinking perhaps the Magus is a good 'hybrid' class that could be used as a benchmark in determining how a "rogue-mage" might be constructed in Pathfinder.

Also, Walking Dad you'll definitely be missed! Sorry to hear your decision, but I guess I can sympathize a little on issues of game burnout )


----------



## jkason

*OOC:*


Tried to xp ya, WD, but will have to settle for adding mine to the 'you'll be missed' wishes. 

Selc, do we know yet what char building stats we're using for Pathfinder? Looks like we're closest to 25 point buy Pathfinder if I'm looking at this right. And how are we doing HP?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*OOC:*



Sorry to hear you're going to be gone WD. Thanks for gaming with us, I hope you had fun!

25 point buy is fine. Let's do max HP -2. So if you're a d10 you get 8 hp. Max hp for first level. 

Magus is a good option though it doesn't have the feel of a spy. Another option for Doral might be to convert to an Inquisitor. Themetically it fits pretty well into his back story if we change the devotion to a deity to be devotion to a cause/organization. If we want to stick with the beguiler though we could build a new spell list based on pathfinder spells. Lots of illusion and enchantment sort of spells with some protection stuff thrown in. Let me know what you want to do.


----------



## Shayuri

(OOC - I didn't mean changing Doral to a Magus. I just meant the Magus is a good reference point as an armored, spellcasting warrior...we might borrow from it to make an armored, spellcasting rogue. In other words, just use Magus as a yardstick to compare a Pathfinder Beguiler conversion to.)


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: It makes me sad, but I might have to drop the entire concept of a Beguiler conversion altogether, after looking at the amount of work involved.  I am looking over Shadow Sorcerer, Illusion Wizard, Enchantment Wizard, Mage of the Veil, and even Gunslinger for character concepts.  I may just dump Doral altogether and go with a new character.  He just doesn't seem right as an Inquisitor or Magus.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*OOC:*



I'm making a new players gallery thread that will have a summary of everything that has happened up till now. I'll post a link as soon as I finish.

When we first started playing I had you working for a noble with a list of missions you can choose from to explore the world. I think I had one for every nation/continent. Do you want to do something similar to that again or do you want me to pick something?


----------



## jkason

*OOC:*


I could go either way. Might be nice to change things up and explore a new continent / nation ...


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: I have no preferences either way. Kraken isn't technically part of the original group but sooner or later he's going to need money. Also his "storm spirits" (who I think might actually be The Devourerer given the domains!) might compel him to some adventure. He has a tendency to be tossed on the wonds of fate


----------



## Deuce Traveler

OOC: Sec, I actually don't believe we need to leave Eberron since we can just use the same background and it seems the dragon shards are important to your original plot.  However, you should push whatever your DM-based inspiration is.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*OOC:*



I'll definitely keep the dragonshards plotline, there are still too many loose ends to tie up. Don't worry, the past has a way of catching up to you in this world no matter where you go! I'll work up another list of reports to choose from. 

Kraken gets a cut of the gold, so he got 10,000gp as well. Also there were some magic items that can be sold if they're not wanted. 

After you guys get your character sheets updated go ahead and post them here. At the bottom of the post is a character template I'd like you to use, it's modeled after the LEW template and makes it easier for me to find vital stats. 
New Wayfinders Rogues Gallery


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Will you be using Action Points? Kraken was built quite heavily around their use, and I'd like to continue that trend if I can.

Also, can I continue to use the Frenzy variant of rage?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*OOC:*



We can still use action points. I can't get to all the 3.5 sites from work, but I will probably be fine with the frenzied variant. I'll just check to make sure its abilities will mesh well with the pathfinder stuff.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*OOC:*



I'm good with the frenzy variant. 

Since there's no strong feelings either way, I'll write up the next adventure segment and try to get you to a few more regions this time. I should be done soon, I already have a few ideas put together.


----------



## Shayuri

[sblock=Selc]As I was puttng my sheet together, I thought it might be good to go over the Changeling race. The various races all got a few spiffs going from 3.5 to Pathfinder...I thought I'd see if I could beg at the table for some scraps as well. After all, Changelings were originally designed to be balanced with ordinary 3.5 races.

Here's their traits as they stand:

Shapechanger subtype
+2 to save vs sleep and charm effects
+2 to Bluff, Diplomacy, Sense Motive
Natural Linguist - Linguistics is always a class skill
Minor Shapechange (Su) - Change appearance as per Disguise Self, only
changes are real, and do not affect clothing.

I have a few notions...surprise surprise. 

First, my sense of changelings is that they are creatures that have a varied, versatile outlook. Thus, I think they should get a 'floating' +2 attribute mod, like humans and half elves. That would let them prepare to fit whatever role they wished to assume.

The +2 vs Sleep and Charm could be rolled up into a simpler to manage +2 vs Enchantment, like elves. 

Skill bonuses are probably ok...maybe drop one of them, since they're usually doled out in pairs...but I doubt it makes much difference.

Minor Shapechange is based on Disguise Self, not Alter Self. Important distinction since Alter Self allows size change and conveys abilities and stat bonuses. Despite the base effect, the shapechange is a transmutation (polymorph) effect, not an illusion. It offers no saving throw to see through (though it can be seen through as per the Disguise skill), and only affects the changeling's physical body and voice...not possessions. It has indefinite duration, and can be used at will as a standard action.

That's a good starting point, I'd think...what do you think?[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Shayuri said:


> [sblock=Selc]As I was puttng my sheet together, I thought it might be good to go over the Changeling race. The various races all got a few spiffs going from 3.5 to Pathfinder...I thought I'd see if I could beg at the table for some scraps as well. After all, Changelings were originally designed to be balanced with ordinary 3.5 races.
> 
> Here's their traits as they stand:
> 
> Shapechanger subtype
> +2 to save vs sleep and charm effects
> +2 to Bluff, Diplomacy, Sense Motive
> Natural Linguist - Linguistics is always a class skill
> Minor Shapechange (Su) - Change appearance as per Disguise Self, only
> changes are real, and do not affect clothing.
> 
> I have a few notions...surprise surprise.
> 
> First, my sense of changelings is that they are creatures that have a varied, versatile outlook. Thus, I think they should get a 'floating' +2 attribute mod, like humans and half elves. That would let them prepare to fit whatever role they wished to assume.
> 
> The +2 vs Sleep and Charm could be rolled up into a simpler to manage +2 vs Enchantment, like elves.
> 
> Skill bonuses are probably ok...maybe drop one of them, since they're usually doled out in pairs...but I doubt it makes much difference.
> 
> Minor Shapechange is based on Disguise Self, not Alter Self. Important distinction since Alter Self allows size change and conveys abilities and stat bonuses. Despite the base effect, the shapechange is a transmutation (polymorph) effect, not an illusion. It offers no saving throw to see through (though it can be seen through as per the Disguise skill), and only affects the changeling's physical body and voice...not possessions. It has indefinite duration, and can be used at will as a standard action.
> 
> That's a good starting point, I'd think...what do you think?[/sblock]




OOC
[SBLOCK]
It all looks good to me. Rolling the +2 vs sleep and charm into vs enchantment  is fine. My thought is keep the 3 skills since all of them fit the race well and they need a bit of a boost to compare with the other races. 

The floating mod, is that something you want to be able to reassign every day or just make it like the human/half-elf where you apply it at 1st level wherever you want? I wasn't sure which you meant after reading the part about "preparing to fit whatever role they wished to assume". If it was a RL game I would definitely go for the first option since its easier to make the changes. I could see the changling making its joints looser and more limber by adding the +2 to dex, then tomorrow focusing on enhancing its muscles and move the +2 to str. For an online game though we might want to make it just the second option for ease of play. Either way though we could make it work so long as you update your sheet every time you want to change it. 

Or if you meant the second option of assigning it one time, that's great too! 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri

[sblock=Selc]Oh oh no, I meant a one-time +2 to any one stat, at 1st level that can't be changed...just like a Pathfinder human or half-elf. Hee. The reference to 'preparation for any role' was just a fluffy way of saying that a changeling can be decent at any class (like a human or half elf can be). I think between the stat boost, the upgrade to Enchantment from sleep/charm, and the 3 skill boost, a changeling is pretty much on par with humans/half-elves as far as racial goodies. Their shapechange power is clearly a bit more powerful in a non-spellcasting class, but the fact that it's permanent and at-will helps mitigate the fact that it's, in some ways, inferior to a 1st level spell. Certainly if we import the Vestments of Many Styles, then its main weakness can easily be circumvented and, as we've seen in-game, the ability can be used to great effect since it allows only an Insight vs Bluff check, not a Will save. So yeah, if that all seems kosher, then I'll have one Whisper coming right up. [/sblock]

Also submitted for your approval; a Pathfinderized version of:
[sblock=Minor Shapeshift]*Minor Shapechange (Transmutation, Polymorph, Su)*
You make your body and voice - but not clothing, armor, weapons, and equipment - appear different. You can become 1 foot shorter or taller, thin, fat, or in between. You cannot change your creature type (although you can appear as another subtype). Otherwise, the extent of the apparent change is up to you. You could add or obscure a minor feature or look like an entirely different person or gender. *You can assume the appearance of specific individuals.

The ability does not provide the abilities or mannerisms of the chosen form, nor the appearance or properties of your equipment. If you use this spell to create a disguise, you get a +10 bonus on the Disguise check.

Based on the description for Disguise Self, with a few changes to account for it being a transmutation effect rather than an illusion.

* This clause is here because Polymorph effects are specifically noted as not being able to imitate specific appearances unless noted otherwise.[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*OOC:*



I received a board message from a user named Damage Inc who is interested in joining our game. I told him to write up a backstory and post it here so we can see if they'll be a good match for the game. 

Shayuri - It all looks good to me!


----------



## jkason

SelcSilverhand said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> I received a board message from a user named Damage Inc who is interested in joining our game. I told him to write up a backstory and post it here so we can see if they'll be a good match for the game.
> 
> Shayuri - It all looks good to me!




Hooray for new blood. 

I think I have the basic stats for NuMidian done. Just need to figure out equipment...

[sblock=basics]STR 14
Dex 14
Con 13
Int 10
Wis 20 (+2 race, +1 4th level, +1 8th level)
Cha 12

Nature Bond: Domain: Water (Oceans)

skills (4 + 1 human per level)

Skills (full each): Climb, Fly, Handle Animal, Know (nature), Perception

Feats: 
1st - Spell Focus (Conjuration): +1 DC conjuration spells
Human - Dodge: +1 AC
3rd: Augment Summoning: +4 str/con to summoned creatures
5th: Natural Spell: cast in wildshape
7th: Quick Wildshape: WS as move (form -2 druid level) or swift (form -4 druid level)[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I just found a pdf called 'Pathfinder Conversions: Beguiler to Psychic Warrior.  Can you check it out and see if you approve of Doral converting to this sort of Pathfinder Beguiler?  It looks mostly the same as the 3.5 version.  However, I do understand we would have to change his spell list.  Would you be alright with me creating a new list of allowed Beguiler spells based off of the Enchantment and Illusion spells in the Pathfinder Core Book?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

It all looks good to me. I didn't see anything that stood out so go ahead and use that for Doral. Also, on Page 18 of that pdf they have a beguiler spell list but it looks like just stuff from the Core book. It may save you some work at the beginning though. If you have the advanced players and the ultimate magic you can pull from there too. Just give me a list of what you want to add to that spell list.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

*OOC:*



How are the conversions coming? If anyone needs any help let me know.


----------



## jkason

*OOC:*


Ack! Sorry. I let it slip to the wayside without meaning to. I think I have the stats all done, just have to buy equipment with the level-up funds.


----------



## Shayuri

I kind of want to see Doral's before I finalize. 

There's three different builds I can go with for Whisper. The Rakshasa bloodline, the Arcane, or the Aberrant. I'd be "refluffing" them of course to reflect doppeganger heritage...but all of them could work for that.

The Rakshasa in particular is good as long as I take a PRC and never hit level 20.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Sorry I've been taking so long.  My co-worker is leaving to go back to the US tomorrow, meaning I'm hitting the officer's club for his going away and then pulling double shifts for him until we get another officer to take up his position in December.  Last week, my wife had our fourth child, so I have been spending my laptop time on Skype.  I'm going to knuckle down and post Doral by tomorrow.  It helps if I set a deadline for myself.


----------



## Shayuri

No worries. Real life comes first and all that.

Since we're both primary arcanists, I just want to make sure we each have our own 'thing.'


----------



## Dr Simon

Sorry, been busy at work, plus looking at places to move to, so not had much time or energy lately.

I think the core of number-crunching is done, though, so I'll try to get some more up by the end of the week.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Shayuri said:


> No worries. Real life comes first and all that.
> 
> Since we're both primary arcanists, I just want to make sure we each have our own 'thing.'




That and we are both playing arcanists with rogue skills.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

My hack at the character.  Let me know what we screwed up, and do we have a treasure list broken out yet from the cabin?

Name: Doral Kinsman
Class: Beguiler 8
Race: Human
Hit Dice: 1d6x8, 34/34 HP
Initiative: +7
Speed: 30 ft
Armor Class: 18 (10 +5 armor +3 dex)
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Grapple: +3
Attacks: Masterwork Silver Dagger +4 (1d4, 19-20 x2); Dagger +1 (1d4+1, 19-20 x2)
Thrown Dagger +5 (1d4, 19-20 x2, Range Increment 10)
Full Attack: Dagger +1 (1d4+1, 19-20 x2)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5ft
Special Attacks: None
Saves: Fort +2 (+3 w/cloak), Ref +5 (+6 w/cloak), Will +6 (+7 w/cloak) (+9 vs Illusions)
Abilities: Strength 10, Dexterity 16, Constitution 10, Intelligence 21 (was 19, but boosted at levels 4 and 8), Wisdom 10, Charisma 12

Skills: Bluff (11 ranks) +12, Acrobatics (11 ranks) +14 (+19 w/boots), Appraise (5 ranks) +10, Disable Device (11 ranks) +15 (+20 w/ goggles), Use Magic Device (11 ranks) +12, Perception (11 ranks) +11,  Sleight of Hand (7 ranks) +10,  Escape Artist (10 ranks) +13,  Linguistics (11 ranks) +16, Spellcraft (11 ranks) +18, Local Knowledge (11 ranks) +16, Stealth (11 ranks) +14

Feats: Armored Mage (Class Feat), Cloaked Casting (+2 to overcome SR, +2 DC, Class Feat), Improved Initiative, Silent Spell (Class Feat), Spell Focus (Enchantment), Spell Focus (Illusion), Surprise Casting (Class Feat), Trap Finding (Class Feat), Advanced Learning x2 (Class Feat), Greater Spell Focus (Enchantment)

Traits:
Theoretical Musician: +2 trait on Spellcraft check
Skeptic: +2 Bonus to Saves vs Illusions

Action Points: 7
Languages: Common, Goblin, Elf, Dwarf, Draconian
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: None
Gender: Male
Age: 23
Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 165 lbs

Spells:
Spells Known:
- Level 0: Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
- Level 1: Charm Person, Color Spray, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Disguise Self, Expeditious Retreat, Hypnotism, Mage Armor, Obscuring Mist, Rouse, Silent Image, Sleep, Undetectable Alignment, Ventriloquism (advanced learning)
- Level 2: Blur, Daze Monster, Detect Thoughts, Fog Clouds, Glitterdust, Hypnotic Pattern, Invisibility, Knock, Minor Image, Mirror Image, Misdirection, Obscure Object, See Invisibility, Silence, Spider Climb, Touch of Idiocy
- Level 3: Arcane Sight, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Deep Slumber, Dispel Magic, Displacement, Fly (advanced learning), Haste, Hold Person, Invisibility Sphere, Major Image, Nondetection, Slow, Suggestion, Tongues, Zone of Silence
- Level 4: Charm Monster, Confusion, Crushing Despair, Freedom of Movement, Greater Invisibility, Locate Creature, Rainbow Pattern, Solid Fog

Spells Memorized/Spell Slots: 6/6/6/5/3
Current Spells: 6/6/6/5/3
Inventory:
Dagger +1
Mithril Shirt+1 (2,100gp)
Masterwork Silver Dagger (322gp)
3x Daggers (for throwing) (2gp each)
Wand of Magic Missile (5th level caster w/23 charges) (3,750gp)
1x Potions of Cure Light Wounds (50gp each)
Potion of Jump (50gp)
Hand of the Mage (900gp)
Masterwork Thieves Tools (100gp)
Backpack (2gp)
Bedroll (0.5gp)
Grappling Hook (1gp)
Small Steel Mirror (10gp)
Silk Rope (50 ft) (10gp)
Waterskin (1gp)
4x Trail Rations (5sp each)
Spyglass (1,000gp)
Traveler's Outfit (1gp)
Potion of Spider Climb (300gp)
Disguise Kit (10 uses) (50gp)
Sunrod (partially used)
Goggles of Minute Seeing, (+5 to disable devices)
Boots of Elven Kind, (+5 to competence checks to acrobatics)
Pearl of Power (recast any previously spell below or at 3rd level) (9,000gp)
Cloak of Resistance +1 (1,000 gp)
44gp 8sp that needs to be spent
Description
Doral has dark brown hair and dull gray eyes with a boyish, charming face. He is 5 feet, 5 inches tall and thin, but does not stand out in a crowd, despite his pleasing looks. In fact, he lacks distinguishing facial features and his fay-like face is hard to remember when people describe him. Doral is an extremely good listener, and people genuinely seem to enjoy telling the half-elf about their problems, though he rarely offers advice or opinion. He is quick with a joke, glows with an appreciation of life, and is always ready to offer an ear to the agitated.
Currently he is wearing simple, dark red clothes. The outfit is colorful enough to help blend into the normal crowd, yet dark enough to hide with. If he is recognized when he doesn't want to be, he will attempt to lose the old outfit, and purchase a new one with a new color, but similar in dark tone.

Brief Background
[sblock]
Of course, being a listener was part of Doral's job: a spy for Aundair. Doral was an up and coming member of the Royal Eyes, and helped infiltrate the organizations of many of Aundair's potential enemies. He was working a deep cover operation with several other Royal Eyes at Tanar Rath in Karrnath when his identity was blown. Doral Kinsman was severely injured in his escape, but he ended up being the only member of the Royal Eye team to return. Despite his prior service, jealous members of the organization suggested that Doral may have been the source of the intelligence leak. Although a trial acquitted him of guilt, his reputation was tarnished and he resigned from the Royal Eyes.
Long Story:
Now he wishes to conduct his own investigation into the intelligence leak on his own, but first there is the problem of revenue. Ever since he returned to Aundair Doral was removed from the government payroll. Low on the funds he knows he will need to work the case on his own, he now seeks to raise money as a freelancer. Always the realist, Doral accepts that he will have to create a new life for himself before he can pursue revenge.
Recently he took a job at Port Verge, but the mission went bad and he had to jump ship and swim to Tempest Isle to avoid further trouble.
"Move fast, Doral," Sylla whispered to me as she squeezed my hand. She threw one last wink my way, then went into the hallway to join Zax.
I watched her go out the door, enjoying the swaying of her hips. Sylla, like myself and Zax, was a member of the Royal Eyes, the greatest espionage organization in the Five Nations. Her specialities lied in seduction and potions, as the sleeping body of Captain Manash attested.
The Royal Eyes had sent us to intercept messages coming from the Karrnath court to the captain of Tanar Rath. The three of us had taken jobs as servants at the garrison. Zax worked as a smith, I as a cook for the keep, and Sylla as a maid. Zax and I were the first to find signs of a troop build-up in the area, as extra food and materials were ordered for the garrison. I became friends with many of the soldiers, playing the occasional dice with them and making conversation with those that would come to the kitchen. Zax was busier creating weapons to be used by the undead and the living soldiers of Karrnath, although this was a clear indication that the forces of the garrison were about to be increased. Coded messages from the Royal Eyes began to stress the importance of discovering what was going on.
It was Sylla who was the most successful. After a few 'accidental' encounters in the hallway with Captain Manash, she succeeded in earning a visit to his room and seducing him. After a few days he confided to her that he received daily messages from the court, trying to impress her with boasts of his own importance. Sylla was unable to open his locked drawer in order to read the notes, which was more of my specialty. It was this that led us to a daring plan. Sylla drank and ate with Captain Manash every night before other activities. He tended to drink heavily, and supposedly had a low stanima, causing him to sleep deeply. Sylla would send a servant down with an order of food for the pair each night, giving me an excuse to enter their room. As this pattern became familiar, we decided to strike after Sylla sent a magical message to our contact in the Royal Eyes.
Sylla added a potion to Captain Manash's drink one night, causing him to doze. Soon after she sent a servant boy she found in the hallway to fetch me with an order for dinner and to give Zax a copper coin she owed him. On this signal, I came up with my tray of food, Zax accompanying me. Sylla and Zax were to talk outside Captain Manash's door while I was to unlock the drawer with the notes, read them, and copy down any vital pieces of information.
I put the tray down, and took out some of my 'special' tools. As I worked, I unsuccessfully tried to remove thoughts of Sylla and concentrate on the task at hand. I only found a simple poison needle trap, which was a good sign. Disabling it, I continued working as my thoughts drifted.
Why have I been having stronger fits of jealousy? She was a pretty woman, but there were more beautiful ladies in the world. Yet something about the way she touched my shoulder when she needed to talk... the way she smiled at me as if everything I said was important... the way she stood close... "Concentrate, fool," I told myself as I thought about the way she smelled. I could feel the latch give way.
As I opened the chest I could hear an argument begin outside the door as Zax and Sylla told someone that Captain Manash was sleeping and needed his rest. I suppose the answer didn't satisfy whoever they were talking to, as I heard the sounds of scuffling outside. I scrambled to reset the trap and to hide my tools, but the door was kicked in by a large man in black armor just as I picked my tray back up. He was followed by a smaller man with a nasal voice that I recognized as Manash's orderly.
"The other spy," the orderly yelled, pointing at me.
My blood ran cold as I could see several soldiers standing with weapons outside. Zax lay on the floor unmoving in a pool of blood. Sylla had her hands held and was flanked by soldiers on each side. Thinking quickly, I cast a charm on the orderly and said, "Spy, sir? Please, I'm not sure what these two did, but I just came up to deliver the lord's food." Escape now, get Sylla and Zax (if still alive) out later.
Confusion appeared on the orderly's face. "I'm sorry Doral, but someone has recently informed me of the most vicious rumors about you." The man in black armor gave the orderly a frown of surprise.
"Who said these things about me, sir," I asked indignantly. Was my cover blown?
The black armored man was smarter than I gave him credit. "Enough," he bellowed, interrupting the conversation. He moved forward and gripped me by the collar, tossing me out of the room, where I skidded across the floor and slid against the hallway wall. He was a strong one. Through my ringing head I could hear the orderly try to stop him, telling him I may be innocent.
My head cleared as the man came at me again, sword drawn. I tumbled out of the way, pulling a knife and slicing the arm of a soldier holding Sylla. He grunted in pain, but did not release his grip on her. I couldn't get her out. Nor could I allow her to be captured. I was sure Zax was dead, so he could not tell any secrets. I still might be able to escape. There was only one thing left to do, I realized, as I held a tighter grip on the knife.
Sylla must have realized what was on my mind. "No," she begged sadly, looking into my eyes. If she had stood bravely, I could have finished her rather than allowed her to be put to the question. But as I looked into those pleading eyes, my resolve broke. All this in the space of the six longest seconds of my life.
I cast one more spell, making myself disappear to the group of enclosing soldiers. Even Sylla gasped in surprise and began to look around wildly. I always kept my magical abilities secret, even to friends. Next, I did the only thing I could. I ran.
After I returned to Aundair, I knew my career was over. Not only had the mission failed, but I had allowed an agent to be captured. The information about a troop build-up could not be confirmed, and an attack never materialized anyway, causing others to question my skills. Supposedly, Karrnath was also using the incident to privately blackmail small concessions from the Aundair court. Perhaps Sylla talked after all. As I sat, waiting for my trial to condemn or exhonerate me, I used the time I have to gather my thoughts and have come to this realization: we were betrayed.
It's only a feeling, but I can't figure out how we were captured so easily and during the act. I could make the accusation and ask for an investigation, but who would I trust? Perhaps it would be better to walk away if I'm not hung. To disappear for awhile in a different land, like a man broken and wandering. Let them forget me while I gather my own resources. Then I can return when they have grown lazy and content, unsuspecting of the man bearing down on them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Damage Inc.

Hey everyone and sorry Selc I recently moved and been busy but I am ready to sit down and get my warforged ready for play. The only thing I need is the method used for stats and he would be level 7 correct?


----------



## jkason

Deuce Traveler said:


> My hack at the character.  Let me know what we screwed up, and do we have a treasure list broken out yet from the cabin?




It's my understanding we just have a flat 10,000 gp each to spend on new items in the rebuilds (which is fine, since I realized Midian doesn't have any of the standard protective buff items, and that covers getting those at basic levels)


----------



## jkason

Okay, finally, a real sheet for Midian in Pathfinder. PF turns the periapt into a headband, so I made that change to existing equipment, and I swapped out shortbow for sling since I nixed the proficiency feat. Spent level up funds on ring of protection +1, amulet of nat armor +1, cloak of resistance +2, and handy haversack. Haven't picked spells, but he can choose those every morning, so that doesn't hold anything up. Here's the draft:

[sblock]
	
	




		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Midian Rightson
[B]Class:[/B] Druid 8
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Good
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 14  +2 (5p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 8        [B]XP:[/B] ???
[B]Dex:[/B] 14  +2 (5p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +6/+1      [B]HP:[/B] 66/66 (8d8+16) 
[B]Con:[/B] 13  +1 (3p.)      [B]CMB:[/B] +8         [B]ACP:[/B] -
[B]Int:[/B] 10  +0 (0p.)      [B]CMD:[/B] 20         [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 22* +6 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B] 12  +1 (2p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Fail:[/B] -


* +1 @ 4th level & 8th level
Headband of Inspired Wisdom +2
Favored Class Bonus: Hit Points

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +2    +0    +1   +2*   17
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

* Ring of Protection +1, +1 Dodge

Special: Resist cold 10 (Oceans domain)

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc** Total*[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      6    +1   +2      +9
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2   +2      +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      6    +6   +2      +14

* +4 vs. spell-like fey abilities & plant effects (Resist Nature's Lure)
** Cloak of resistance +2


[b]Action Points:[/b] ??

[B]Weapon                  Attack  Damage     Critical[/B]
Shortspear................+8.....1d6+2.........x2
Shortspear, full attack...+8/+3..1d6+2/1d6+2...x2
Shortspear, thrown........+8.....1d6+1.........x2, range 20'
Sling.....................+8.....1d4+2.........x2, range 50'


[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Druidic (Druid bonus)

[B]Abilities:[/B]

--Druid (favored class)--
* Weapon proficiency: club, dagger, dart, quarterstaff, scimitar
     sickle, shortspear, sling, spear, nat attacks of wildshape
* Armor proficiency: non-metal light and medium
* Nature Bond: Domain (Oceans)
* Nature Sense: +2 Knowledge (nature), +2 Survival
* Wild Empathy: +10 (Druid level 8, +2 Cha)
* Woodland stride: nonmagical undergrowth does not damage / impair movement
* Trackless Step: No trail / untrackable in natural surroundings
* Resist Nature's Lure: +4 to saves vs. spell-like fey abilities / plant effects
* Wild Shape 3/day, 8 hours (1 hour/druid level) as
         beast shape 3
         elemental body 2
         plant shape 1
* Spontaneous cast Summon Nature's Ally to replace prepared spell
* Divine spells: 
Level 0: 6 unique spells, unlimited casting
Level 1: 4 +2 wis +1 domain
Level 2: 3 +2 wis +1 domain
Level 3: 3 +1 wis +1 domain
Level 4: 2 +1 wis +1 domain


--Domain--
* Surge (su): 30 foot range?
    ~Bull Rush or Drag with wave, CMB level + Wis mod (+14)
    ~Use 9/day (3 + 6 Wis)
* Cold Resistance (Ex): Resist cold 10
* Domain spells:
1: obscuring mist
2: slipstream
3: water walk
4: control water

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Spell Focus (Conjuration): +1 DC conjuration spells (1st)
Dodge: +1 AC (Human bonus)
Augment Summoning: +4 str/con to summoned creatures (3rd)
Natural Spell: cast in wildshape (5th)
Quick Wildshape: WS as move (form -2 druid level) or swift (form -4 druid level) (7th)


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Class  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb......................8....+2....+3.....+5*...+15
Fly........................8....+2....+3...........+13
Handle Animal..............7....+1....+3...........+11 
Knowledge:
~Nature....................8....+0....+3.....+2**..+13
Perception.................8....+6....+3...........+17
Survival...................1....+6....+3.....+2**..+11

* Ring of Climbing
** +2 Nature Sense  


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

--Worn / Carried--
Wand Cure/Infl. MW (28cgs)
Empowered Spell Shard (Call Lightning)
Eberron shard (see below)
Headband of Inspired Wisdom +2
Ring of Climbing
Holly and mistletoe
Ring of Protection +1 (2000 gp)
Amulet of Nat. Armor +1 (2000 gp)
Cloak of Resistance +2 (4000 gp)
Handy Haversack (2000 gp)

Shortspear................1gp....3lb
Sling.................0gp....0lb
Bullets (20)..........2gp....10lb

Leather Armor............10gp...15lb
Traveler's Outfit.........--....--



--In Haversack (5lbs total)--

Water Breathe Scroll x2..1125gp..--
Bedroll...................1sp...5lb 
Fishhook..................1sp...--
Flint and steel...........1gp...--
Trail Rations x2..........1gp...2lb
Torch x3..................3cp...3lb
Waterskin.................1gp...4lb




[B]Total Weight:[/B]33lbs      [B]Money:[/B] 104pp 933gp 9sp 7cp 


                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                58    116   175   300   875

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 5'9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 180lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Dark Red
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan

[/sblock]

[sblock=Eberron shard]Another piece of an Eberron Shard, this crystal radiates several auras. It allows the user to recall two spells per day from the evil, necromancy, or evocation schools up to 4th level.[/sblock] 

*Appearance*: Midian, for all that he tries, is always a bit disheveled. His hair has a tendency to cowlick. He's grown a beard since he never could manage to shave regularly. His clothes sport random smudges of dirt no matter how recently they were cleaned.

[sblock=character sketch]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Midian was supposed to be a paladin. Priam the Righteous, his grandfather, started the line. His was a tale of noble quests and brilliant wars fought in the name of goodness. Midian's father, Rolav Rightson, carried on the fine tradition. Rolav married fellow paladin Verita del Pristien, and together the pair spread good and law with their every breath and smote all evil they came across. Even Midian's older sister, Penance, has heard the calling.

It's not that Midian didn't try. He enrolled in the School of Chivalric Arts at the University of Wynarn. Try as he might, though, he could only get the feel for a handful of simple weapons well enough to be effective with them in close combat. And, most importantly, no matter how hard he prayed and focused, he simply couldn't hear the call. 

At least, not the call of the paladin.

In Midian's third year at university, a visiting professor and druid named Byless Delavert joined the faculty. Midian had intended to take the elf's botany class for some easy filler, but Byless proved a fascinating, charismatic instructor. Midian found himself signing on for animal husbandry with Byless the next session. A few weeks in, Byless pulled the young man aside after class. The way of the paladin would never be Midian's, he declared, but with Byless's help, the elf was certain Midian would make an exemplary druid.

It was far too late for Midian to change his course of study as far as the university was concerned. If he wanted his degree, it would have to be from the School of Chivalric Arts. So Midian continued, but Byless offered--and Midian accepted--private tutoring in the ways of the druid. He won his degree by the skin of his teeth and a lucky stab with a shortspear in his Advanced Sparring final. His stellar performance in his uncredited druid training, however, was Midian's true point of pride.

He befriended several animals along his way, but as he realized the danger he was bringing them (killing one, nearly killing a second), he chose to relinquish that bond in favor of the connection he had developed with the sea itself over the years. 

The family Rightson still hopes that one day their youngest member will be gifted with a celestial mount, that his gaze will know evil at a glance and his sword arm have the power to smite that evil. Midian is content with the road nature has chosen for him. And he hopes that one day his kin will come to accept the valor of his own, less well-trod path.[/sblock]


[sblock=Spells Prepared]*Magical Feats:* Spell Focus (Conj), Augment Summoning, Natural Spell

Orisons (6, DC 16/17): xx,xx,xx,xx,xx,xx
1st level (4+2+D, DC 17/18): xx,xx,xx,xx,xx,xx, Obscuring mist(D)
2nd level (3+2+D, DC 18/19): xx,xx,xx,xx,xx, Slipstream(D)
3rd level (3+1+D, DC 19/20): Call Lightning*, xx, xx, Water Walk(D) 
4th level (2+1+D, DC 20/21): xx,xx,xx, Control Water(D)

* attuned to empowered spell shard
** Eberron shard can recall evocation spells up to 4th level 2x/day
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Damage Inc. said:


> Hey everyone and sorry Selc I recently moved and been busy but I am ready to sit down and get my warforged ready for play. The only thing I need is the method used for stats and he would be level 7 correct?












*OOC:*



Abilities are done using a 25 point buy. Characters should be 8th level. 

Doral's sheet says he is 7th level, may just be a typo but check that too.

More character creation info is in the rogues gallery thread.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I just raised Doral to level 8 in my post above.  I am going to look over his equipment and make sure there are still Pathfinder equivalents, then purchase some extras with my newly ill-won gold.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

I just updated the equipment on the character sheet, adding a Pearl and Cloak, so Doral Kinsman is ready for his close-up.


----------



## Damage Inc.

Well I will make my way to the RG than. Aslo do I have to use the format for the character sheet? I have as of yet to understand the /code thing and would be hard pressed to make things nice and neat. I do have another format that I'm using in a game currently, well a game in the works. Unless someone can explain the /code to me.


----------



## jkason

Forgot about the new RG. D'oh!  Translated Midian to the new sheet and added him there. I also realized how abysmal his AC was, so used some of Midian's free-floating wealth from before the level up to get him a MW dragonhide breastplate in addition to the other purchases. Still haven't had time to skim through the PF druid spells to pick, but like I said, since he can change them daily, it shouldn't hold anything up.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

As soon as the DM approves Doral's character sheet, I'll send it to the RG.

Damage, Inc: It is based on brackets and slashes.  So if I want to hide something I would write the following without the spaces:

[ s b l o c k ]
This is what a sblock looks like.
[ / s b l o c k ]

[sblock]
This is what a sblock looks like.
[/sblock]

[c o l o r = t e a l ] This is what color looks like. [ / c o l o r ]

This is what color looks like.


----------



## Damage Inc.

I get all the color codes and the spoiler code, the code that I am having an issue with is the /code which aligns everything up for you.

I'll work on the full character sheet tomorrow and finish it up.

Would it be ok if we raised the AC of the Adamantine Body feat since its supposed to be full plate and PF has raised the base AC value of full plate to +9?


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Just as a heads up I won't have internet access all weekend, but hope to kick this off next monday. We can do some roleplaying and info gathering before the characters are finalized if necessary.

I am okay with the +9 armor bonus, 2/adamantine DR, +1 dex, -6 ACP, and 20' movement rate.

I think Doral should have 34 hp. 6 at 1st level, then 7 levels at 4hp (max -2) which is 28. Let me know if I missed something to boost it up or if you rolled them.


----------



## Deuce Traveler

Fixed the hps and posted Doral to the gallery.


----------



## Damage Inc.

So I have a quick question before I finish up my character. Are traits being used? I didn't see a place for them on the CS and would assume th answer being 'no'. Just would like some clarification on the matter.

Also after some thought I have decided to go with ranger as my class, but unclear on race. I would like to look at the shifter racials if you have them available.

Either way I will finish the character tomorrow so we can get rollin on Monday.


----------



## Shayuri

Hmm...I could have sworn this came up before and the answer was yes...but I can't find it now.

DOH


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I can't find anything about traits either. For now lets say No, since I don't think anyone else built their characters with them. 

Shifter sounds fine to me. If you pick a shifter ability that isn't from the campaign setting, let me know what book it is from so I can approve it. I only had time to browse through the ECS abilities and they looked fine to me.


----------



## Dr Simon

OOC: Mostly just shopping to do for Kraken. Selc, can I pay to add powers to Kraken's falchion? I prefer the idea of keeping the same weapon and it growing with a character rather than buying new magic weapons every so often.


----------



## Damage Inc.

I'm in the same boat as Dr Simon. Just need to do my mundane equipment shopping then he'll be 100% done.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

I also like the idea of keeping the same weapon, go ahead and use your cash to add more to it. We should have enough in-game time pass for it anyway.


----------



## SelcSilverhand

Here is the new in game thread.

The Wayfinders - Wreck of the Archon

As soon as I have a backstory for Damage Inc's character I'll figure out a way to work him in.


----------



## Shayuri

I updated my sheet in the RG. Made some changes to distinguish Whisper a bit more from our pal the Beguiler. They do have some overlap...unavoidable, and I think forgiveable since Whisper's social skills and spells are much more narrowly focused than Doral's. She focuses heavily on Bluff and Disguise, and using her spells to supplement those skills. She's an actor and impersonator...not a diplomat or taskmaster.

To that end I've also given her several polymorph spells. The idea being that she can use Alter Self or Monstrous Physique to assume shapes that her natural shifting cannot imitate...ones that involve changes of size, or assumption of abilities. Those spells, and her natural abilities, and her sorcerous powers of deception and mind reading, combine to create a formidable array of abilities for infiltration and intelligence gathering.

And then of course, she has damage dealing to do too, using Empowered magic missiles against single targets, or Fireballs for groups.

Doral, take a look and see what you think. I think it'll be okay, since we have different roles and/or niches in mind. The spells we double up on are the sort that are generically useful in a variety of situations.

But let me know what you think.


----------



## Damage Inc.

I'm working on my background as we speak. I've had horrid wait times for simple tasks, such as loading a thread or saving. I took a break and I'm back at it now and should have at least a brief history up within the hour.


----------

